# [Sammelthread] Need for Speed - Shift



## Klutten (31. Mai 2009)

Fun is not a straight line....
(BF-Goodridge-Spruch zur Nordschleife)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Teil 13 einer langen Geschichte

Need for Speed: Shift richtet sich - nach Angaben des Publishers - erstmalig an Spieler, die echtes Rennfeeling statt einem reinrassigen Arcade-Racer bevorzugen. 
Viel Spaß im Sammelthread zum Spiel - freue mich auf euer Feedback, Informationen und Erfahrungen ...wenn es denn dann draußen ist.



Inhaltsverzeichnis:

Für den, der es noch nicht kennt sei gesagt, dass dieses Inhaltsverzeichnis interaktiv nutzbar ist. Man kann mit einem kurzen Klick direkt zu den gewünschten Stellen springen. Hat man den gewünschten Teil gelesen, so gibt es an deren Ende auch wieder einen Sprung zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis. 


Informationen zum Spiel
Interessante News / Tests auf PC Games Hardware & PC Games
Systemanforderungen
Videos zu NFS-Shift
Die Streckenliste
Die Fahrzeugliste
Screenshots
Features & Spiel-Modi
Der Driftmodus
Das Fahrerprofil
Der Car-Battle-Mode

 
Der Vergleich - Grid vs. Shift
Die Soundtracks
Desktophintergrundbilder
Nützliche Beiträge aus diesem Thread
Special Thanx to...

Informationen zum Spiel:

*IN ARBEIT....*

Hier geht es zum offiziellen -> Shift-Portal <- 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​  Interessante News / Tests auf PC Games Hardware & PC Games:

Need for Speed: Shift, Nitro und World Online angekündigt 

Need for Speed: Shift Screenshots und Informationen zur Rennsimulation
Entwickler glauben: Need for Speed Shift hat beste Grafik aller Rennspiele
Need for Speed: Shift: Infos zur Fahrphysik und neue Autos
NFS Shift bekommt Securom-Kopierschutz​
 

Need for Speed: Shift: Screenshots: Brandneue Bilder von der Rennstrecke
 Need for Speed: Shift: Screenshots zeigen BMW M3 und Dodge Challenger
Need for Speed: Shift: Screenshots: Neue Bilder zum jüngsten NFS-Ableger
Need for Speed: Shift: Die Fahrzeugliste in Bildern: Heute mit dem Aston Martin
Need for Speed: Shift: Rasante Screenshots zeigen den Lexus LF-A Concept
 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Systemanforderungen:

Die Systemanforderungen von Shift sind von offizieller Seite bekannt gegeben worden. PC Games gibt folgende Konfigurationen an, die erfüllt werden sollten. Wie gewöhnlich, fallen die Anforderungen für Windows Vista minimal höher aus.
*PC-Betriebssystem*: Windows XP (Service Pack 3)/Windows Vista (Service Pack 2)/Windows 7 
*CPU*: 1,6 GHz Intel Core2 oder schneller/AMD X2 3800+ oder schneller 
*Ram:* (Windows XP) 1 GB RAM, (Windows Vista/Windows 7) 1,5 GB RAM 
*Festplatte:* 6 GB 
*DVD-ROM:* 8-fach 
*Grafikkarte:* 256 MB Grafikkarte mit Pixel Shader 3.0*-Unterstützung 
*Soundkarte:* DirectX 9.0c-kompatibel 
*DirectX:* DirectX 9.0c-kompatibel 
*Online-Multiplayer:* 512 Kbps oder schneller, 2 - 8 Spieler 
*Eingabegeräte:* Tastatur, Maus 
*Optional:* USB-Lenkrad/Dual-Analog-Gamepad 

*Unterstützte Grafikkarten*:* ATI Radeon X1800 oder höher, NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GT oder höher.
Das Spiel kann mit Laptop-Versionen dieser Chipsätze laufen, diese werden aber nicht unterstützt.​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​
Videos zu NFS-Shift:

Es gibt schon einige Videos, die den Geschwindigkeitsrausch von NFS - Shift eindrucksvoll beweisen. Fakt ist auf jeden Fall, dass die folgenden Videos schon die finale Spielegrafik zeigen und nicht verschönt sind. Der eigentliche Trailer geistert ja bereits seit Monaten durchs Netz, pünktlich zur E³ präsentiert Electronic Arts aber passende Eindrücke der höchst spannenden GT2-Serie, sowie dem BMW M3 GT. Viel Spaß.​
Der offizielle Shift-Trailer 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxkqsHf3rGk
Der Trailer zur GT2-Rennserie
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_JdIRPtR_o
Der offizielle Shift-Trailer zur kommenden E³
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rNjRTyijDY

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​
Die Streckenliste:

Aktuell bietet Shift 18 Rennstrecken, die in insgesamt 50 verschiedenen Varianten zu befahren sind. Neben absolut realen und schon legendären Strecken wie der Nordschleife (grüne Hölle) und Spa Francorchamps in den Ardennen, gehören auch viele fiktive Kurse zum Portfolio. Langeweile sollte somit nicht aufkommen.



*Nr.: *
| 
*Streckenname:*

1. | Alpental
2. | Autopolis International Racing Course
3. | Ambush Canyon
4. | Brands Hatch
5. | Dakota
6. | Ebisu Circuit
7. | Glendale
8. | Hazyview
9. | Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca
10. | London
11. | Miytomi
12. | Nordschleife
13. | Road America
14. | Rustle Creek
15. | Silverstone
16. | Circuit de Spa Francorchamps
17. | Tokyo
18. | Willow Springs
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​​ Die Fahrzeugliste:

Die Fahrzeugliste von Shift ist sehr umfangreich und liest sich wie das "Who-is-who" des Rennsports. Insgesamt besteht die Liste aus 65 wunderschön modellierten Wagen verschiedener internationaler Hersteller. Fans des S2000 und des Civics werden sich über die Rückkehr von Honda freuen. Nissan ist mit dem R35 und dem klassischen Tuner Car S14 sowie dem S15 vertreten. Das Spiel enthält außerdem jede Menge bahnbrechende Performance-Wagen, darunter klassische Wagen, wie den 1972er Nissan Skyline 2000GT-R, weltberühmte Tuner, wie den 1995er Mazda RX-7, und ultra-exklusive Exoten, wie den 2007 Lamborghini Reventón.



*Baujahr: *| *Fahrzeug: *|* Baujahr: *| *Fahrzeug:*
 2006 | Aston Martin DBR9 | 2009 | Audi R8 LMS
 2008 | Audi R8 | 2008 | Audi RS 4
 2007 | Audi S3 | 2007 | Audi TT 3.2 quattro
 2006 | Audi S4 | 1990 | M3 E36
 1998 | M3 E46 | 2005 | M3 E92
 2008 | BMW 135i Coupé | 2009 | BMW M3 GT2
 2007 | BMW Z4 M Coupé | 2008 | Bugatti Veyron 16.4
 2006 | Dodge Challenger Concept | 2008 | Dodge Viper SRT10
 2010 | Ford Mustang GT Falken Tire | 2010 | Ford Shelby GT500
 2007 | Ford Focus ST | 2006 | Ford GT
 2006 | Need For Speed Shelby Terlingua | 1996 | Ford Escort RS Cosworth
 2009 | Chevrolet Camaro SS | 2006 | Chevrolet Cobalt SS
 2006 | Chevrolet Corvette Z06 | 2006 | Honda Civic Si
 2000 | Honda S2000 | 2006 | Koenigsegg CCX
 2008 | Lamborghini Gallardo LP560-4 | 2007 | Lamborghini Murciélago LP640
 2007 | Lamborghini Reventón | 2006 | Lotus Elise 111R
 2007 | Lotus Exige S | 2005 | Maserati MC12 GT1
 2008 | Mazda MX-5 | 2006 | Mazda RX-8
 1995 | Mazda RX-7 | 1994 | McLaren F1
 2007 | Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren 722 Edition | 2007 | Mercedes-Benz SL65 AMG
 2008 | Mitsubishi Lancer EVOLUTION | 2006 | Mitsubishi Lancer EVOLUTION IX MR-edition
 2003 | Infiniti G35 (V35) | 1997 | Nissan 200SX (S14)
 2009 | Nissan 370Z (Z34) | 2006 | Nissan 350Z (Z33)
 2009 | Nissan GT-R SpecV (R35) | 2008 | Nissan GT-R (R35)
 2000 | Nissan Silvia (S15) spec.R AERO | 1999 | Nissan Skyline GT-R (R34)
 1972 | Nissan Skyline 2000GT-R | 1992 | Nissan 240SX (S13)
 2006 | Pagani Zonda F | 2010 | Pagani Zonda R
 2008 | Porsche 911 GT2 | 2009 | Porsche 911 GT3 RSR
 2006 | Porsche 911 GT3 RS | 2004 | Porsche Carrera GT
 2007 | Porsche Cayman S | 2008 | Renault Mégane RS
 2007 | SEAT Leon CUPRA | 2006 | Subaru Impreza WRX STi
 2007 | Lexus LF-A Concept | 2008 | SCION tC
 1986 | Toyota Corolla GTS (A86) | 2008 | Volkswagen Scirocco
 2006 | Volkswagen Golf GTI | |  
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​
Screenshots:

Natürlich dürfen an dieser Stelle auch keine Screenshots fehlen. Die Grafik von NFS - Shift ist atemberaubend, wie die vielen Bilder beweisen. Ob sich das Spiel als ein wahrer Hardwarefresser entpuppt, werden erst die Systemanforderungen zeigen, die momentan noch nicht verfügbar sind. Zum Fotorealismus fehlt dem Spiel nicht mehr allzu viel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​​


----------



## Klutten (31. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Klutten (31. Mai 2009)

Features & Spiel-Modi:

Shift wird wie jedes neue Spiel mit einigen Besonderheiten aufwarten. Diese möchte ich euch hier etwas im Detail vorstellen, sobald etwas Neues bekannt wird.

Der Driftmodus:

Need for Speed: Shift wird einen Drift-Modus enthalten, das gab nun Electronic Arts offiziell bekannt. Wie der genau ausschaut, verdeutlicht euch das angeführte HD-Video auf YouTube. Darin geht der Drift-Weltmeister Vaughn Gittin innerhalb von etwa anderthalb Minuten auf die beliebte Rennsportart ein. Veranschaulicht wird das Ganze unter anderem mit realen Aufnahmen sowie mit Spielszenen. Wer also Spaß am gepflegten Quer-Fahren hat, der sollte hier mit viel Rauch um die Kurven und Schikanen kommen. Es sind auf jeden Fall tolle Bilder, die Lust auf mehr machen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIDJrpr8sjM





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Fahrerprofil:

kommt noch....


 Der Car-Battle-Mode:

Der neue Car-Battle-Mode soll dem Spieler 15 interessante Sportwagenpaarungen näher bringen. Hier treffen unterschiedliche Konzepte aufeinander, die es im Battle zu messen gilt. Mehr dazu, wenn es Infos von offizieller Seite gibt.
​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbCra-lkHXQ​ 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


----------



## Klutten (31. Mai 2009)

Der Vergleich - Grid vs Shift:​ 
Shift geht es im Herbst an, den derzeitigen Branchenprimus in Sachen Grafik - Racedriver Grid - vom Thron zu stoßen. Spötter berichten indes nur von einem Grid-Klone, da sich die Spiele teilweise sehr ähnlich sehen. Mancher erwartet von Shift somit eine weitere Steigerung der Grafikqualität, vergißt aber auch leicht, dass Grid die Latte allgemein sehr weit nach oben verschoben hat. PC Games hat ein paar schöne Vergleichsbilder der beiden Kontrahenten veröffentlicht.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Soundtracks:​
Damit ihr im Vorfeld der Veröffentlichung einen Überblick der im Rennspiel enthaltenen Musikstücke bekommt, hat EA Details zum Soundrack verlauten lassen. Demnach sind in NfS Shift folgende Titel enthalten: 



 Kasabian - Underdog
Rootbeer - Under Control
Jamal - Pull Up
Juraka Som Sistema feat. Pongolove - Kalemba (Wegue-Wegue)
Chase And Status feat. Plan B - Pieces
Deadmau5 - Ghosts N Stuff
Eagles Of Death - Metal Anything 'Cept the Truth
Fort Knox 5 feat. Asheru - Insight (The Nextmen Remix)
Gallows - I Dread The Night
In Case Of Fire - This Time We Stand
Kanye West - Paranoid (Part 2)
MSTRKRFT feat. E-40 - Click Click
The King Blues - The Streets Are Ours
Mala Rodriguez - Te Convierto
Mando Diao - Mean Street
N.A.S.A. - Whachadoin? Feat. Spank Rock, MIA, Santigold and Nick Zinner
The Prodigy - Run With The Wolves
The Qemists feat Mike Patton - Lost Weekend
Regular John - Transmitter
Shinichi Osawa - Electro 411 (Lies In Disguise Mix)
Spoon Harris & Obernik - Baditude
TOKIO - Dogonim
Twisted Wheel - Oh What Have You Done
Two Fingers feat. Sway - High Life
 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Klutten (31. Mai 2009)

Desktophintergrundbilder:


Bisher erst ein einziges 
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Nützliche Beiträge aus diesem Thread:



Das vorläufige Cover für alle Versionen
Bilder verfügbarer Fahrzeuge I
Bilder verfügbarer Fahrzeuge II
Der Audi R8 LMS
Die erste Runde auf der Nordschleife mit einem Lamborghini Reventon
Grandiose Bilder von der Xbox 360


Special Thanx to:

FM100   /   push@max   /   Blizzard23  /  Player007


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## der_flamur (31. Mai 2009)

Noch kleine Infos: Eine Demo wirds im Sommer geben, das Spiel erscheint am 22.9.09.
Noch was zur Grafik: Die Leute bei SMS arbeiten hier mit DX 9.0a, das bedeutet hier arbeitet man nicht mit den aktuellsten Technologien!!
Ich warte mal auf morgen und gucke, ob es neue News gibt für Shift (hoffe ich).

Aber eine Frage stellt uns allen: Wird es ein Comeback der NfS-Reihe (bezogen auf die letzten 3 verkorsten Teile)?


----------



## push@max (31. Mai 2009)

Klasse Klutten 

In diesem Thread können wir nun alles wunderbar sammeln und uns gut auf Shift vorbereiten


----------



## Player007 (31. Mai 2009)

Respekt 
Das mit dem Inhaltsverzeichnis ist top.
Jetzt hat der Thilo jemanden gefunden, der Shift betreut 

Gruß


----------



## Daniel D. (1. Juni 2009)

Obwohl die ganzen Original-Namen verwendet werden - besitzt das Spiel ein Schadensmodell?


----------



## xXenermaXx (1. Juni 2009)

war doch bei ProStreet auch so  ... hoffe das auch noch ein Audi RS6 2008 reinkommt oder zumindest als Mod oder so ... aber ansonstn freu ich mich riesig drauf


----------



## push@max (1. Juni 2009)

Der neuste E3 Trailer sieht aber sehr stark nach Arcade aus...


----------



## SLIKX (1. Juni 2009)

Geile Autos aber leider gibs kein CL65 AMG und noch keine Ferraris


----------



## push@max (1. Juni 2009)

SLIKX schrieb:


> Geile Autos aber leider gibs kein CL65 AMG und noch keine Ferraris



Ferraris gab es meiner Erinnerung seit Jahren nicht mehr...ich meine, dass HP2 der letzte NFS-Teil mit einem Ferrari war.


----------



## RedBrain (1. Juni 2009)

*Die Rennstrecken, die ich noch nicht kenne**:*
2.  Autopolis International Racing Course *JAPAN*
4. Brands Hatch *UNITED KINGDOM (UK)*
6.  Ebisu Circuit *JAPAN*
9.  Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca *USA*
13. Road America *USA*
18.  Willow Springs *CANADA*

*Die Rennstrecken, die ich schon kenne:*
12.  Nordschleife *GERMANY*
15.  Silverstone *UNITED KINGDOM (UK)*
16.  Circuit de Spa Francorchamps *BELGIUM*

Der kleinste Rennstrecke ist Ebisu Circuit, mit einer länge von 420 Metern.

Nicht schlecht, die restlichen Rennstrecken kann ich in google.de nicht finden. 

Geiles Autos. Ich würde lieber n Nissan 350Z nehmen  Aber wo bleibt das Spiel als Demoversion. Wir haben ja genug Zeit zum warten ^^

see ya


----------



## Naiuluj (1. Juni 2009)

ich finds zwar nicht so dolle das die jetzt wieder weg von der straße kommen weil das war es was für mich nfs ausgemacht hat: die illegalen straßenrennen. hm aber ganz ehrlich würde es mich schon ein wenig langweilen wenn jetzt wieder so ein spiel wie undercover rauskommen würde. ne neue spielidee die ja schon im ansatz bei nfs: ps da war, jetzt perfekt umzusetzen wäre prima! also ich freu mich drauf und hoffe das es nem spiel wie grid gleichauf kommt


----------



## der_flamur (1. Juni 2009)

@RedBrain: der Laguna Seca liegt in Kalifornien.


----------



## D4yw4lk3r1991 (1. Juni 2009)

Was ich vermisse ist der Audi S5! Der würde gut mit rein passen!


----------



## Jor-El (1. Juni 2009)

Ich hoffe dass es kein zweites Grid wird!


----------



## push@max (1. Juni 2009)

Ich hoffe, dass sich EA bei der Anzahl an Strecken und Autos nicht übernimmt.

Nicht, dass sich dann jeder Wagen ähnlich fährt, weil keine Zeit da war, um die verschiedenden Fahrverhalten auszuarbeiten.


----------



## der_flamur (1. Juni 2009)

Ich möchte wissen, wann eine Demo kommt.

EDIT: Ich habe neue Infos zum Thema Karrieremodus: Es gibt im Spiel ein sogenanntes Driver Profile wo eure Fähigkeiten gespeichert sind, u.a. ob ihr einen aggressiven Fahrstil habt oder eher doch einen weichen. Zum anderen gibt es Punkte für saubere Fahren, wegrammen, für einen Podiumsplatz usw. Dadurch kann man neue Teile freischalten. Außerdem gibt es 200 Medalien zu bekommen, für bestimmte Aufgaben, z.B. Langstreckenrennen (über 1 Stunde).

Hier der folgende Link zum Video: http://www.needforspeed.com/portal/...ntId=55a3d7f907991210VgnVCM100000100d2c0aRCRD

Hab etwas interessantes für euch: http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-09-need-for/50096 Ist zwar nicht sehr gut zu verstehen, aber es kommt ein Ausschnitt vom echtem Spiel.


----------



## push@max (2. Juni 2009)

FM100 schrieb:


> Hier der folgende Link zum Video: Need for Speed Racing Game



Das Video ist mal richtig gut...allerdings bin ich jetzt etwas über das Schadesmodell verunsichert.

Gibt es nun eins, oder nicht?


----------



## der_flamur (4. Juni 2009)

Ja, es gibt eins. hier kannste es sehn: Need For Speed SHIFT Video Game, E3 09: High Speed Gameplay (Cam) | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com
Need For Speed SHIFT Video Game, E3 09: M-Series Gameplay (Cam) | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com Need For Speed SHIFT Video Game, E3 09: Nissan Gameplay (Cam) | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com


----------



## push@max (4. Juni 2009)

Wow, die Videos sind einfach nur göttlich!!  

Ich kann es mittlerweile kaum erwarten, bis das Spiel endlich raus ist.

So groß war die Vorfreude schon seid vielen NFS-Teilen nicht mehr.


----------



## boss3D (4. Juni 2009)

Naiuluj schrieb:


> ne neue spielidee die ja schon im ansatz bei nfs: ps da war


Neu ist die Spielidee keinesfalls. Was ich so gehört habe, sollen bereits die allerersten Need for Speeds genauso gewesen sein. 
Das mit den illegalen Straßenrennen war vorübergehend eine neue Idee, die mir persönlich aber weitaus besser gefallen hat.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## der_flamur (4. Juni 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Wow, die Videos sind einfach nur göttlich!!
> 
> Ich kann es mittlerweile kaum erwarten, bis das Spiel endlich raus ist.
> 
> So groß war die Vorfreude schon seid vielen NFS-Teilen nicht mehr.



Ich freu mich erstmal auf die Demo, die wahrscheinlich noch diesen Monat erscheinen soll.


----------



## computertod (4. Juni 2009)

FM100 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich erstmal auf die Demo, die wahrscheinlich noch diesen Monat erscheinen soll.



sau geil, weist man schon was genaueres, Datum oder so? 

Ich persönlich fand die Illegalen Straßenrennen auch besser, auch weil man da die Polizei ein bisschen ärgern konnte


----------



## push@max (4. Juni 2009)

FM100 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich erstmal auf die Demo, die wahrscheinlich noch diesen Monat erscheinen soll.



Wirklich? Kannst Du eine Quelle nennen? 

Das wäre aber bisschen früh für eine Demo, oder?


----------



## der_flamur (4. Juni 2009)

Naja, soweit ich es richtig gehört hab im der Pressekonferenz (link auf der 2. Seite) soll es noch diesen monat kommen (ich schätz mal so ende diesen Monat). Falls ich mich verhört haben sollte, kommt eine Demo garantiert im Juli.

Bin kurz wech... muss Trinken kaufen (appelschorle) xD


----------



## der_flamur (5. Juni 2009)

So, es wurde das Cover herausgegeben.
Hier isses: http://www.nfsunlimited.net/news/boxart.png


----------



## push@max (5. Juni 2009)

FM100 schrieb:


> So, es wurde das Cover herausgegeben.
> Hier isses:



Nice! 

Ich kanns kaum erwarten...auf die Systemanforderungen bin ich ebenfalls sehr gespannt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Juni 2009)

Klasse Fred und großes Lob!


----------



## push@max (9. Juni 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Klasse Fred und großes Lob!



Freust Du dich auch schon auf das Spiel oder lassen dich die umwerfenden Bilder + Videos eher kalt?


----------



## der_flamur (9. Juni 2009)

Und ich bin an schnellster stelle mit den infos das darf man auch mal erwähnen!!

EDIT: Okay, nochmal zur Demo ich hab mir die Pressekonferrenz nochmal angehört und siehe da... sie Demo kommt doch wahrscheinlich erst in Juli.


----------



## push@max (10. Juni 2009)

Wenn die Demo tatsächlich im Juli kommen sollte, wäre das trotzdem realtiv frühzeitig.

Da bleibt genügend Zeit, um den PC aufzurüsten, um Shift @max zu zocken


----------



## Player007 (10. Juni 2009)

Wenn die Demo wirklich im Juli kommt, wäre das geil. Hoffentlich können auch viele neue Features mit eingebaut werden, die im Endprodukt auch drin sind.

Gruß


----------



## SolidBadBoy (11. Juni 2009)

wann kommt die demo raus??? ich hoff mal früher als das relase datum der vollversion! dann kann ich mich schon vorbereiten auf denn adrenalin fluss


----------



## der_flamur (11. Juni 2009)

SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> wann kommt die demo raus??? ich hoff mal früher als das relase datum der vollversion! dann kann ich mich schon vorbereiten auf denn adrenalin fluss


Guckste oben auf der Seite... okay vielleicht bist du ein bisschen foul deshalb sag ich es nochmal: Sie wird wahrscheinlich in Juli kommen.


----------



## darkfabel (13. Juni 2009)

Hoffentlich wird es mal ein besseres Game was man nicht so schnell durchspielt !

Ich finde EA sollte sich für die Spiele mal länger Zeit lassen .


----------



## push@max (13. Juni 2009)

Ich bin bei diesem NFS so optimistisch und zuversichtlich wie schon seid vielen NFS-Teilen nicht mehr.

In den letzten Jahren habe ich mich zwar auf einen neuen NFS gefreut, allerdings habe ich das immer nur nebenbei verfolgt und die Spiele wurden auch erst ein paar Tage nach dem Release gekauft.

Diesmal spricht vieles für einen guten NFS.


----------



## Dragon (15. Juni 2009)

Sieht nicht schlecht aus, könnte ja zur Abwechslung mal was gutes von EA kommen  Sieht mir persönlich aber zu sehr nach Grid / GTR aus.

Gehofft habe ich eigentlich auf einen NFS Hot Pursuit / Road Challenge Remake, wie so viele  

Lassen wir uns von der Demo überraschen.


----------



## push@max (16. Juni 2009)

Nice!, wieder ein neues Video


----------



## Klutten (16. Juni 2009)

Sobald meine Prüfungen durch sind, wird hier ein großes Update vorgenommen. Habt daher bitte etwas Geduld mit mir.


----------



## Player007 (17. Juni 2009)

Jo klar, viel Glück bei deinen Prüfungen 

Gruß


----------



## push@max (18. Juni 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Jo klar, viel Glück bei deinen Prüfungen



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen!


----------



## push@max (20. Juni 2009)

Es gibt wieder ein paar neue, erstklassige Bilder


----------



## Rizzard (20. Juni 2009)

Freu mich schon auf die Demo


----------



## Super Grobi (20. Juni 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Es gibt wieder ein paar neue, erstklassige Bilder



Was die wert sind, haben div. Spiele und ihre vorab Bilder schon gezeigt. Da bin ich sehr vorsichtig und kann es auch nur jedem ans Herz legen! Da sollte man auf keine Fall jubeln und schon Ratten im Bauch bekommen 

Eine Demo, das ist das einzigste was überzeugen kann! 

SG


----------



## push@max (21. Juni 2009)

Super Grobi schrieb:


> Was die wert sind, haben div. Spiele und ihre vorab Bilder schon gezeigt. Da bin ich sehr vorsichtig und kann es auch nur jedem ans Herz legen! Da sollte man auf keine Fall jubeln und schon Ratten im Bauch bekommen
> 
> Eine Demo, das ist das einzigste was überzeugen kann!
> 
> SG



Meine Meinung...


----------



## der_flamur (21. Juni 2009)

So, jetzt gibts wieder nur neue Screens aber es sollen Videos und eine Demo (wahrscheinlich im Juli) kommen...


----------



## push@max (25. Juni 2009)

Es gibt zwei neue Videos, die das Schadensmodell zeigen. Beachtenswert ist wieder die gute Grafik.

Need for Speed Shift: Das Schadensmodell im Video - Neue Spielszenen


----------



## Rizzard (27. Juni 2009)

auf PCGames sind nun die Systemanforderungen bekannt gegeben worden.

Ausdruck aus PCGames:

*Empfohlene Systemvoraussetzungen:* 
# Intel Core 2 Duo 2.5 GHz oder AMD 64 X2 2 GHz 
# 2 GB RAM (3 GB unter Vista) 
# Grafikkarte mit 512 MB RAM und Pixel Shader 3 (PCI-Ex) 
# Soundkarte kompatibel mit DirectX 9.0c 
# 10 GB freier Speicherplatz 
# Windows XP SP3 oder Vista SP1 
# 8x DVD-Laufwerk 

*Minimale Systemvoraussetzungen:* 
# Pentium 4 3.2 GHz (3.4 GHz bei Vista) 
# 1 GB RAM (2 GB unter Vista) 
# Grafikkarte mit 256 MB RAM und Pixel Shader 3 (PCI-Ex) 
# Soundkarte kompatibel mit DirectX 9.0c 
# 10 GB freier Speicherplatz 
# Windows XP SP3 oder Vista SP1 
# 8x DVD-Laufwerk


----------



## Klutten (27. Juni 2009)

Hey, hier gehts ja wieder gut ab. Am nächsten Freitag gibt es ein großes Update zum Spiel. Danke euch allen schon mal für die vielen Informationen, die ihr im Netz gesammelt habt.


----------



## der_flamur (28. Juni 2009)

Gut, das ich dafür nicht aufrüsten muss...


----------



## push@max (1. Juli 2009)

FM100 schrieb:


> Gut, das ich dafür nicht aufrüsten muss...



In welchen Settings möchtest Du den das Spiel zocken?


----------



## superman1989 (2. Juli 2009)

ich hoffe das wird so  geil wie grid ^^ sonst hol ich es nicht


----------



## push@max (2. Juli 2009)

superman1989 schrieb:


> ich hoffe das wird so  geil wie grid ^^ sonst hol ich es nicht



Wobei ich mir eine Kopie von GRID jetzt nicht wünsche...


----------



## BamBuchi (2. Juli 2009)

Ich auch nicht... wäe ja dann eher Langweilig..


----------



## der_flamur (3. Juli 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> In welchen Settings möchtest Du den das Spiel zocken?


naja 1680x1050 und alles auf max (AA 4x)


----------



## der_flamur (6. Juli 2009)

Neue Infos zum Thema Atmosphäre: Es wird KEINEN TOTALSCHADEN geben, aber man kann einstellen, ob man den Schaden überhaupt haben will (visuell oder mit Einfluss oder gar nicht). Jedes Auto bekommt eine eigene Physikdateien, das bedeutet: jedes Auto fährt sich anders. Ian Bell, der CEO von SMS sagt "man will kein Crashderbyrennspiel haben, sondern eine Actionsim."

Quelle: Need for Speed Racing Game

Und gleich noch was neues zum NfS im nächsten Jahr: Criterion will ein Refresh vom NFS 3DO machen... Quelle: Alex Ward (CrashAlex) on Twitter 

"Red lining it all the way and making it pay" - a return to the original 3DO version of The Need for Speed.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/B1DgUpt5fbs&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/B1DgUpt5fbs&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> Hier nochmal eine Gedächnisstütze, wie damals das NFS 3DO aussah.


----------



## push@max (9. Juli 2009)

Es wieder neue  Bilder 

Sagt mal...kommt mir das nur so vor, oder nimmt die Grafikqualität von Bilderschub zu Bilderschub jedes mal etwas ab? 

Irgendwie sehen die aktuellen Bilder nicht mehr so fantastisch ist, wie die allerersten.


----------



## Rizzard (9. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub das kommt dir nur so vor. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das die während der Entwicklung noch die Grafik runterschrauben.

Vielleicht sind es manchmal Konsolenbilder, und ein ander mal vom PC


----------



## fpsJunkie (9. Juli 2009)

köntte man das auch mit einer 9800gtx+ (alles auf voll) zocken?


----------



## push@max (9. Juli 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich glaub das kommt dir nur so vor. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das die während der Entwicklung noch die Grafik runterschrauben.
> 
> Vielleicht sind es manchmal Konsolenbilder, und ein ander mal vom PC



Vielleicht waren es zu Beginn nur gerenderte Bilder...und langsam wollen sie uns an die tatsächliche Grafik gewöhnen.


----------



## push@max (11. Juli 2009)

Der  Drift-Modus  wurde enthüllt 

Dazu passend ein Video und ein paar neue Bilder.

Endlich ist auch wieder der Honda S2000 am Start


----------



## Klutten (11. Juli 2009)

Ich merke schon, ich sollte mir heute einfach die Zeit nehmen und die ganzen Informationen einpflegen. ^^


----------



## Rizzard (11. Juli 2009)

Ja das gute alte Driften. Habe soviele schön schlechte Erinnerungen daran


----------



## Neoar (11. Juli 2009)

Na ich muss sagen das die Nfs reihe leider mit und mit schlechter wurde hab alle gespielt seit NFS2SE und ab U1 fand ich wurde die Reihe immer schlechter hoffe das sie das mit Shift jetzt wieder gutmachen sieht aufjedenfall schon mal interessant aus!

Nun fängt das warten auf die demo an


----------



## push@max (11. Juli 2009)

Ich habe bereits alle NFS gespielt, sogar den ersten Teil, der um 1995 (glaub ich) erschien.

Für mich war ProStreet bislang der schlechteste Ableger...


----------



## Rizzard (12. Juli 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> ...Für mich war ProStreet bislang der schlechteste Ableger...



Ich habe damals ProStreet nur ganz kurz mal angespielt und was ich noch in Erinnerung habe, ist die extrem schlechte Steuerung. Das Auto lies sich bei mir nur sehr schlecht steuern.


----------



## push@max (12. Juli 2009)

Heute gibt es wieder neue Screens vom Driftmodus .


----------



## der_flamur (12. Juli 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich habe damals ProStreet nur ganz kurz mal angespielt und was ich noch in Erinnerung habe, ist die extrem schlechte Steuerung. Das Auto lies sich bei mir nur sehr schlecht steuern.



Die Steuerung ist sehr schwammig...
Ich hoffe, das die Steuerung von Shift noch ein Tick direkter ist als bei GTR2.
UND GANZ WICHTIG: es müssen auch wieder Mods kommen.

EDIT: Wie ich bei dem Driftvideo gesehn hab kommt das Spiel WIEDER zuerst bei den Amis raus. Man ey...


----------



## RedBrain (12. Juli 2009)

Steuerungsgerät: *MAUS*

Ist bei Live for Speed kein Problem, was ist mit NFS Shift? 

Mit Computermaus statt Tastatur fährt das Fahrzeug ordentlich.


----------



## push@max (13. Juli 2009)

FM100 schrieb:


> EDIT: Wie ich bei dem Driftvideo gesehn hab kommt das Spiel WIEDER zuerst bei den Amis raus. Man ey...



Du weißt, dass der Ansporn auf dem "Markt" nur noch größer wird...siehe Ghostbusters The Videogame


----------



## push@max (18. Juli 2009)

Jetzt beginnt wieder das Spielchen der vergangen Jahre...die Fahrzeugliste in Bildern.

Da kann man jetzt den BMW 135i betrachten...

Need for Speed: Shift: Die Fahrzeugliste in Bildern: Heute mit dem BMW 135i Coupé


----------



## Klutten (18. Juli 2009)

Auf PC Games sind viele Bilder der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge zusammengefasst worden. Hier die gesammelten Werke in einem Pic-Dump.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im Laufe des Tages werde ich endlich weitere Updates einpflegen. Ab sofort führe ich im Startpost auch eine Liste derer, die hier so toll News, Bilder und Videos posten. THX dafür. 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Klutten (18. Juli 2009)

Pic-Dump 2 verfügbarer Fahrzeuge





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## xTc (18. Juli 2009)

Der Lotus und der Aston Martin sehen ja mal sehr lecker aus. 

Das macht echt Lust auf mehr.....


----------



## push@max (18. Juli 2009)

Ich bin immer noch nicht davon überzeugt, dass das wirklich die Ingame-Grafik sein soll.

Die letzten Jahre habe mir immer gezeigt, dass das fertige Spiel grafisch schlechter aussah, als die Bilder vor dem Release.


----------



## xTc (18. Juli 2009)

So viel Mühe EA sich geben mag, ich befürchte es endet eh wieder in einem Arcade-Race wo ich mich auf Platz eins drängel und gut ist's.

Etas mehr Racing-Fever und Positionskämpfe fände ich richtig gut. Aber nicht wie in manchen Trailer a la "_Ich bin Rambo und knocke alle weg_"....


----------



## push@max (19. Juli 2009)

Auf PCGames gibt es einen Grafikvergleich zwischen Shift und GRID.

Grafikvergleich: Ist Need for Speed: Shift nur ein optischer Race Driver: GRID-Klon?

Die Spiele sehen sich schon sehr ähnlich


----------



## Klutten (19. Juli 2009)

Wirklich tolle Vergleichsbilder. Von einem Klon würde ich aber nicht sprechen wollen. Sicher sehen sich beide Spiele recht ähnlich, aber Grid hat nun mal die Messlatte bezüglich der Grafik in Rennspielen auch weit nach oben gelegt. Auch wenn man es auf diesen Bildern nicht immer sofort sieht, finde ich, dass bei Shift schönere Landschaften designed wurden. Bei Grid sind diese etwas düsterer und verwaschener ausgelegt.

Den Vergleich werde ich noch heute hier einbinden. THX.


----------



## push@max (19. Juli 2009)

Stimmt, GRID hat die Messlatte für Rennspiele sehr hoch gelegt...das Spiel ist allerdings auch seid 1 Jahr (?) draußen, da sollte Shift noch grafisch bissl zulegen können.


----------



## Klutten (19. Juli 2009)

Das wäre sicher wünschenswert, aber vergleiche einmal GTR2 -> Race2007 -> GTR Evolution. Hier ist der grafische Vorsprung des jeweils neuesten Kandidaten auch immer sehr gering. Btw ist GTR Evolution für mich eh ein totaler Reinfall - von Simulation ist da nicht mehr viel zu spüren, Fahrzeuge viel zu leicht fahrbar.


----------



## Klutten (19. Juli 2009)

Da der Audi R8 LMS aus heimischen Gefilden kommt, ich bereits einmal die Gelegenheit bekam einen "normalen" R8 zu fahren, welcher mich unglaublich begeistert hat, gibt es eine kleine Sonderauskopplung. Die Geschichte der ursprünglichen R8-Fahrzeuge ist nach grandiosen Siegen in der LeMan-Serie, sowie in etlichen weiteren Rennen mittlerweile legendär. Seit 2000 gibt es eigentlich nichts, was ein R8 im Rennsport (Langstrecke) nicht gewinnen konnte - Doppel- und Dreifachsiege wurden zum Pflichtprogramm. Revolutionär war auch die Einführung von Diesel-Fahrzeugen, die eingeschlagen sind wie eine Bombe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Fahrzeug:*
 | 
Fahrzeugtyp | Sportwagen nach Reglement FIA GT3/24h Nürburgring
Chassis | Audi Space Frame (ASF) aus Aluminium mit geschraubtem Stahl-Überrollkäfig
Aufbau | Kohlefaser-Verbund-/Aluminium-Außenhautteile
*Motor:*

Bauart | V10-Motor, 90-Grad-Zylinderwinkel, 4 Ventile pro Zylinder, DOHC, Benzin-Direkteinspritzung
Hubraum | 5.200 ccm
Leistung | etwa 500 PS
Drehmoment | über 500 Nm
*Antrieb:*

Antriebsart | Heckantrieb, Traktionskontrolle (ASR)
Getriebe | Sequenzielles, pneumatisch betätigtes 6-Gang-Sportgetriebe mit Wippenschaltung
*Abmessungen /Gewicht:*

Länge | 4.475 mm
Breite | 1.994 mm
Höhe | 1.195 mm
Mindestgewicht | ca. 1350 kg
Tankinhalt | 120 Liter


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TZe1tPZGlk

Weitere Bilder sind im Startpost verlinkt und ich habe auch andere Bereiche auf einen neueren Stand gebracht.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Rizzard (20. Juli 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> ...ich bereits einmal die Gelegenheit bekam einen "normalen" R8 zu fahren, welcher mich unglaublich begeistert hat,


 
Also da bist du echt zu beneiden. Das Teil will ich auch schon ewig mal fahren. Ist aber nicht so leicht da ran zu kommen. Freu mich ja schon wie n Kleinkind, wenn ich ihn nur sehe
​


----------



## Rollora (20. Juli 2009)

FM100 schrieb:


> Noch kleine Infos: Eine Demo wirds im Sommer geben, das Spiel erscheint am 22.9.09.
> Noch was zur Grafik: Die Leute bei SMS arbeiten hier mit DX 9.0a, das bedeutet hier arbeitet man nicht mit den aktuellsten Technologien!!
> Ich warte mal auf morgen und gucke, ob es neue News gibt für Shift (hoffe ich).
> 
> Aber eine Frage stellt uns allen: Wird es ein Comeback der NfS-Reihe (bezogen auf die letzten 3 verkorsten Teile)?


Ah gut, also wird die Grafik vielleicht schön und doch auf alten Karten bzw WinXP mit voller Pracht laufen, solange nicht DX10,11 verwendet wird? Cool!



Daniel D. schrieb:


> Obwohl die ganzen Original-Namen verwendet werden - besitzt das Spiel ein Schadensmodell?


Nein. Du wählst am Anfang vom Spiel z.B. einen Porsche 911 GT3 aus aber wenn du ihn dann komplett zerschepperst heißt er nach Ende des Rennens natürlich nicht mehr Porsche, sondern Pascher - Leider. Sonst hätten die die Lizenz nicht bekommen. Ist aber egal, solange es fun macht und das Schadensmodell cool ist.





Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Also da bist du echt zu beneiden. Das Teil will ich auch schon ewig mal fahren. Ist aber nicht so leicht da ran zu kommen. Freu mich ja schon wie n Kleinkind, wenn ich ihn nur sehe
> ​



wieso nicht? Bei unserem Autohändler ging das ganz einfach eigentlich... kommt halt aufs Auftreten drauf an



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Klasse Fred und großes Lob!



ja, das stimmt, musste mal gesagt werden. So sollen sie sein 

beste news ewa für n4s fans:



FM100 schrieb:


> Neue Infos zum Thema Atmosphäre: Es wird KEINEN TOTALSCHADEN geben, aber man kann einstellen, ob man den Schaden überhaupt haben will (visuell oder mit Einfluss oder gar nicht). Jedes Auto bekommt eine eigene Physikdateien, das bedeutet: jedes Auto fährt sich anders. Ian Bell, der CEO von SMS sagt "man will kein Crashderbyrennspiel haben, sondern eine Actionsim."
> 
> Quelle: Need for Speed Racing Game
> 
> ...


----------



## push@max (20. Juli 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Also da bist du echt zu beneiden. Das Teil will ich auch schon ewig mal fahren. Ist aber nicht so leicht da ran zu kommen. Freu mich ja schon wie n Kleinkind, wenn ich ihn nur sehe
> ​



Mein Chef fährt einen R8...der Sound ist der reinste Genuss!


----------



## Rizzard (20. Juli 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Mein Chef fährt einen R8...der Sound ist der reinste Genuss!



Oh man wenn der neben einem den Motor anlässt, muss man wahrscheinlich aufpassen, das man sich die Hose nicht "nass" macht


----------



## push@max (20. Juli 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Oh man wenn der neben einem den Motor anlässt, muss man wahrscheinlich aufpassen, das man sich die Hose nicht "nass" macht



Stimmt...der Motor dreht bein anlassen zunächst hoch...danach blubbert er wieder auf Leerlaufdrehzahl runter 

Glücklich bin ich immer, wenn er beim einparken nochmal zurücksetzen muss, um neu auszuholen


----------



## Rizzard (20. Juli 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Glücklich bin ich immer, wenn er beim einparken nochmal zurücksetzen muss, um neu auszuholen



So gesehen müsste dieses Auto eine Anfängerfrau fahren, denn diese brauchen meistens länger und geben beim anfahren sowieso zu viel ga


----------



## push@max (20. Juli 2009)

Aber bislang konnte ich auch beobachten, dass sich viele Mitarbeiter immer zum Fenster begeben, wenn der Wagen anrollt. 

Naja...den zu fahren bleibt wohl erstmal ein Traum...aber glücklicherweise kommt ja bald Shift


----------



## Rizzard (20. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe mal das im Spiel realistische Sounds genommen werden, die sich einfach klasse anhören, wenn man die Boxen aufdreht Motorsound ist gerade bei Rennspielen (zumindest für mich) ein wichtiger Faktor.


----------



## push@max (21. Juli 2009)

Na, was sagt ihr zum Ford GT .?


----------



## JimBeam (21. Juli 2009)

Ich find der Spoiler passt da nicht drauf, der zerstört irgendwie den Gesamteindruck.


----------



## push@max (21. Juli 2009)

JimBeam schrieb:


> Ich find der Spoiler passt da nicht drauf, der zerstört irgendwie den Gesamteindruck.



Ich meine, dass die Rennversion so einen mächtigen Spoiler hat...so eine war auch beim 24h Rennen dieses Jahr drauf.


----------



## JimBeam (21. Juli 2009)

Ja hat er, imo past der Spoiler trotzdem nicht an das Auto.


----------



## xTc (21. Juli 2009)

@ Andre:

Sehr cooles R8-Special.  Ich kann nur sagen, der R8 rockt einfach. Ich hatte selbst mal die Gelegenheit den V10 davon zu fahren und muss sagen, dass macht süchtig..... Adrenalin kann eine so geile Droge sein. 




push@max schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass die Rennversion so einen mächtigen Spoiler hat...so eine war auch beim 24h Rennen dieses Jahr drauf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für die normale Straße reicht ohne Spoiler. Aber für die Rennstrecke muss das Teil einfach drauf. Schaut viel aggressiver aus. Für die normale Straße brauchste das Ding eh nicht. 

Im Anhang mal das original vom 24h-Rennen.

Gruß


----------



## Klutten (21. Juli 2009)

Ja, der R8 ist schon gierig. Den GT40 finde ich auch ganz nett, allerdings haftet ihm die normale minimale Wertigkeit jedes amerikanischen Fahrzeugs an. Die Amis haben es da leider noch nicht auf europäisches Niveau geschafft. Für Shift sollte das allerdings egal sein, denn da ist ja eh nix im Inneren außer einem Sitz. Sitzen kann man in dem Wecker allerdings prima. Man sitzt noch tiefer und enger als im R8 drin - klasse.

Was den Heckflügel angeht - der muss nun mal da drauf sein. Auf der Nordschleife braucht man aufgrund der teilweise abnormalen Kräfte und Huckel eine Menge mechanischen Anpressdruck auf Vorder- und Hinterachse. Größe und Anordnung sind meist extrem nah am Reglement gebaut und sitzen daher optisch nicht an der passenden Stelle. Ich finde er passt ganz gut drauf.


----------



## Rizzard (22. Juli 2009)

Die sollten mal wieder den Ford GT90 mit rein nehmen, fand das Auto damals klasse bei NFS 2 SE. Seit her hab ich ihn nirgends mehr gesehn.


----------



## push@max (22. Juli 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Die sollten mal wieder den Ford GT90 mit rein nehmen, fand das Auto damals klasse bei NFS 2 SE. Seit her hab ich ihn nirgends mehr gesehn.



Oh man...da werden wieder ganz alte Erinnerungen an NFS2 wach 

Sehr schöne Erinnerungen allerdings...


----------



## der_flamur (22. Juli 2009)

So ich bin auch wieder da nach ner langen Pause.
ICh habe ein Paar Gameplayvideos gefunden: 
IGN Video: Need for Speed Shift PlayStation 3 Gameplay - Gameplay Footage 1
IGN Video: Need for Speed Shift PlayStation 3 Gameplay - Gameplay Footage 2
IGN Video: Need for Speed Shift PlayStation 3 Gameplay - Gameplay Footage 3
IGN Video: Need for Speed Shift PlayStation 3 Gameplay - Gameplay Footage 4

Ja, die Strecke gabs auch in ProStreet.


----------



## Rizzard (23. Juli 2009)

Also die Grafik sieht wirklich verdammt gut aus.
Und da es sich hierbei um die PS3 Version handelt, bin ich erst recht gespannt, was der PC da leisten kann.

Hieß es nicht mal die Demo kommt im Juli?


----------



## push@max (23. Juli 2009)

Ich finde, dass die Geschwindigkeit gut rüberkommt...und die Grafik ist delux.


----------



## der_flamur (23. Juli 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Hieß es nicht mal die Demo kommt im Juli?


Ja Hieß es so, aber jetzt sind sie wieder stumm...


----------



## xTc (23. Juli 2009)

Jetzt cover't EA schon seine eigenen Strecken. Wenn ich micht irre, gab es die Strecke in Pro Street auch schon.


----------



## Rizzard (24. Juli 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Jetzt cover't EA schon seine eigenen Strecken. Wenn ich micht irre, gab es die Strecke in Pro Street auch schon.


 
Ja gab es



FM100 schrieb:


> Ja, die Strecke gabs auch in ProStreet.


----------



## push@max (24. Juli 2009)

Ich habe heute irgendeine Spiele-Zeitschrift gesehen...das Cover ging über NFS Shift.

Darauf zu sehen war exakt die selbe graue Viper wie bei GRID. 

Irgenwie erinnert alles an GRID.


----------



## Klutten (24. Juli 2009)

Das kann eigentlich nicht sein, denn der Publisher hat ja bereits vor einiger Zeit den M3 GT2 als Titelmodell vorgestellt. Würde mich echt wundern, wenn sie den wieder tauschen würden.


----------



## Player007 (25. Juli 2009)

NFS Shift: Lamborghini Murciélago - PSP News

Hier sind Bilder von einem Lamborghini Murcielago


----------



## der_flamur (27. Juli 2009)

Und schon wieder ein neuer Wagen... Der McLaren F1

Need for Speed Racing Game

Sehr einfallsreiches Video... sogar ohne Ton xD


----------



## Rizzard (28. Juli 2009)

Wow, echt geniales Video. Da hat sich die Marketing Abteilung aber ins Zeug gelegt^^

Ist auf jeden Fall klasse das der F1 wieder dabei ist. Dieses Auto darf eigentlich nie fehlen


----------



## Klutten (28. Juli 2009)

@ Phame

Bitte verschone uns mit Links dieser Sorte. Wenn es eine ofizielle Demo gibt, darfst du diese gerne posten, nicht aber diesen Spam, den man auch noch bezahlen soll und man eh kein Wort versteht. Wir sind hier kein Tauschhandel für unrechtmäßige Software.


----------



## eSpox (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

Die NfS Reihe hat ja sehr gelitten bzw. einen deutlichen Imageverlust zu verzeichnen gehabt...

Wie ist denn das Shift? Soweit ich weiß werden ja in einem Monat gleich 3 Teile erscheinen aber Shift kommt für mich als leidenschaftlicher PC Gamer als einzigstes in Frage.

Wisst ihr ob es wie bei Underground 2 oder Undercover wieder im freien Stadt-Modus gespielt wird?


----------



## der_flamur (29. Juli 2009)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das Shift? Soweit ich weiß werden ja in einem Monat gleich 3 Teile erscheinen aber Shift kommt für mich als leidenschaftlicher PC Gamer als einzigstes in Frage.
> Wisst ihr ob es wie bei Underground 2 oder Undercover wieder im freien Stadt-Modus gespielt wird?



Also ich kann dir sagen, das Shift am 17.9. hier bei uns in die Läden kommt, Nitro kommt am 17.11. (und wurde auch das beste Rennspiel für die Wii) und World Online wird im Winter zu uns kommen.
Shift wird eine Sim wie GTR2/Evo.

Es wird keine frei befahrbare Stadt geben, da es dafür Rennstrecken geben wird (bei Shift UND Nitro). In World Online werden die Städte Rockport City und Palmont City zusammengelegt. Also das bedeutet, die Städte werden mit einer Verbindung zusammengebracht.

EDIT: Ich hab gleich was neues zum Thema Karriere: Man wird wie auch bei den F1-Teilen (also F105 und 06) Testfahren machen müssen, um sich aufs Spiel einzustimmen. Dann wird entschieden, auf welchen Schwerigkeitslevel man spielt (kann man später wieder ändern). Es sind 2 Testfahrten. Die Testfahren entscheiden, welche Fahrhilen eingschaltet werden dürfen, wie viel Geld man am Anfang zur Verfügung hat (je schwerer, desto weniger Geld) usw. Man wird bis ins Detail analysiert. Natürlich kann man auch andere Einstellungen wählen, das bleibt am Ende jedem selbst überlassen. Aber ins Detail analysieren lassen? Find ich klasse. 

Wir können auch damit rechnen, das es zur GC09 die Demo kommen wird (so meine Vermutung).


----------



## Phame (29. Juli 2009)

Wann ist denn die GC09?


----------



## RedBrain (29. Juli 2009)

Phame schrieb:


> Wann ist denn die GC09?



laut offizielle GC Homepage:

31. Juli - 02. August 2009, Leipzig


----------



## Klutten (30. Juli 2009)

Gefunden im Forum von GTR4u. Eine Runde auf der legendären Nordschleife, aufgeteilt auf zwei Videos, die anscheinend einer asiatischen Youtube-Version entspringen. Das eingesetzte Fahrzeug ist der Lamborghini Reventon - der Fahrer slebst hat wohl entweder 3 Promille auf dem Kessel oder ist mit der Steuerung seines Gamepads überfordert.

Man sieht in den Videos einige Features von Shift eingeblendet und die Rundenzeit ist recht plausibel, vergleicht man sie mit realen Zeiten von Supersportlern. Was etwas negativ auffällt, ist die nicht authentische Wiedergabe der Nordschleife mit einigen Fahnenmasten. Der Rest der Grafik sieht aber sehr gut aus. Viel Spaß damit.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH67vn9LEFE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vj6MVzsc2Vk​


----------



## Rizzard (30. Juli 2009)

Mir ist in den Videos das erste mal aufgefallen, das das Cockpit bei hoher Geschwindigkeit verschwimmt um den Tunnelblick zu verdeutlichen. Find ich wirklich gut gemacht.


----------



## der_flamur (30. Juli 2009)

300km/h auf der NOS... heftig, aber geil! Das Spiel kann ein großer Erfolg werden.


----------



## Klutten (30. Juli 2009)

Was mich ein wenig traurig stimmt ist, dass es die Nordschleife ohne Grand-Prix-Kurs und Kurzanbindung ist. So kommt leider nicht das typische VLN-Feeling auf. Aber ich will nicht meckern. Alleine die Nordschleife zu fahren wird großartig.


----------



## Klutten (30. Juli 2009)

Bilder von der Xbox 360
Nicht mehr ganz neu, aber einige der Bilder sehen sau gut aus. Die Texturen sind nicht so matschig, wie man es oft von einer Konsolenversion gewöhnt ist. ^^
Besonders gut gefällt mir der Porsche, denn das ist ein wahrer Klassiker auf der Rennstrecke. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## der_flamur (31. Juli 2009)

Neuer Wagen, neues Video: Der Porsche Cayman. Und das Marketing hat es wieder so gewollt: Need for Speed Racing Game

Es gibt eine neue Videoserie namens Driver´s Experience. Einen Teaser gibts hier: http://www.nfsplanet.de/nfsshift_movies.php?do=view&vid=5&lang=ger


----------



## Ecki12 (3. August 2009)

Ist die Grafik auf einer Konsole eig. besser als auf dem PC??

würde mich mal intressieren.
thx
LG Ecki


PS:Echt toll was ihr hier leistet!


----------



## Rizzard (4. August 2009)

Ecki12 schrieb:


> Ist die Grafik auf einer Konsole eig. besser als auf dem PC??


 
Halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Auf dem PC hast du eine viel höhere Auflösung und die Möglichkeit AA/AF hinzu zu schalten.


----------



## Ecki12 (4. August 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Auf dem PC hast du eine viel höhere Auflösung und die Möglichkeit AA/AF hinzu zu schalten.


 

ja klingt logisch

AA/AF ??? was ist das?
sry bin da etwas unerfahren


----------



## Player007 (4. August 2009)

AA= Anti Aliasing http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antialiasing_(Computergrafik)
AF= Ansitropische Filterung http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anisotropische_Filterung

Gruß


----------



## Ecki12 (4. August 2009)

ah thx

LG


----------



## Ecki12 (6. August 2009)

Auf Gamestar.de gibts ne Carlist mit Bildern, doch der Grafik nach sieht sie teilweise nicht sehr nach Shift aus

Need for Speed: Shift - Die Autos - Screenshots | Bilder-Galerie | Aktuell


----------



## Player007 (7. August 2009)

Habe gerade was bei Amazon entdeckt, wenn man dort vorbestellt erhält man einen "Elite" Modus, welcher ein paar mehr Strecken und mehr Autos enthält, dieser Modus gibt es aber NUR bei der Vorbestellversion, NICHT bei der normalen Version:

Need for Speed Shift - Elite Serie



			
				Amazon schrieb:
			
		

> *Jetzt vorbestellen und Elite-Serie freischalten!*
> 
> Bestellen Sie _Need for Speed Shift_ für PlayStation 3, Xbox 360 oder PC vor und Sie erhalten einen Code, mit dem Sie im Spiel die Elite-Serie freischalten können! Nehmen Sie an fünf exklusiven Challenge-Serien mit getunten Wagen teil, die es sonst nirgendwo gibt. Die Elite-Serie ist *nur* bei Vorbestellung des Spiels erhältlich!




Gruß


----------



## der_flamur (10. August 2009)

So, EA hat das Freigabealter herrausgegeben. Es ist... "trommelwirbel" ab 6 geeignet. xD


----------



## Rizzard (10. August 2009)

FM100 schrieb:


> So, EA hat das Freigabealter herrausgegeben. Es ist... "trommelwirbel" ab 6 geeignet. xD



puhhh......nochmal Schwein gehabt^^


----------



## Ecki12 (11. August 2009)

Gibt es schon Andeutungen oder ähnliches, welche Wagen und Strecken man im Elite-Modus zusätzlich bekommt?? ODe stehen die auch in der Wagenliste? 

LG


----------



## Ecki12 (15. August 2009)

Okay jetz hab ich was


Update: 14.8.2009: EA klärt auf
EA hat die Vorbestell-Infos zu NfS Shift konkretisiert und schafft damit endlich Klarheit bezüglich der zu erwartenden Goodies.
Amazon: Amazon-Kunden haben durch die Vorbestellung Zugriff auf die Elite-Serie. Diese beinhaltet fünf exklusive Renn-Challenges, die ausschließlich durch die Vorbestellung über Amazon erhältlich sind.

EA Store: Kunden des EA Store können den Porsche Cayman S für ihre Version herunterladen.

Gamesload: Für Gamesload-Kunden bietet die Vorbestellung Zugriff auf den ultimativen Härtetest: Ein 75 Runden Ausdauerrennen auf der Road America. Dieses Event ist ausschließlich per Vorbestellung erhältlich.

GameStop: Vorbesteller von GameStop erhalten das Hero Car von Need for Speed Shift, den BMW E92 M3 GT2

Need for Speed Shift: Porsche Cayman S als Extra für Vorbesteller - Update: EA klärt auf - NfS, Porsche, Shift, Rennspiel


ich dachte, der Cayman S und der M3 Gt2 wären sowieso verfügbar, dass verwirrt mich etwas.


----------



## Rizzard (15. August 2009)

Ecki12 schrieb:


> GameStop: Vorbesteller von GameStop erhalten das Hero Car von Need for Speed Shift, den BMW E92 M3 GT2



Soll das heißen, das man bei der normalen Version dieses Auto nicht hat.


----------



## darkfabel (15. August 2009)

Wann kommt eig die demo im inet steht ja nur SOMMER!!!


----------



## der_flamur (15. August 2009)

Hmm, heute kommt mein G25 und ich hab immer noch keine Demo inner Hand. Hoffentlich kommt se zur GC (oder kurz danach)... sonst werd ich mir das Spiel nicht kaufen.


----------



## Klutten (15. August 2009)

FM100 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt se zur GC (oder kurz danach)... sonst werd ich mir das Spiel nicht kaufen.


Warum machst du es vom Erscheinungstermin der Demo abhängig, ob du dir letztendlich das Spiel kaufen wirst? Würde es keine Demo geben, könnte ich das ja verstehen, so verschiebt sich doch aber dein Kauf im schlechtesten Fall nur um eine gewisse Zeit.

Was mich aktuell viel mehr stört ist, die komische Regelung mit den diversen Vorbestellmöglichkeiten. Trotz diverser News bin ich immer noch nicht komplett dahinter gestiegen, was man denn nun wirklich bekommt und was nicht - bzw. was man eventuell später freischalten kann. Ich möchte nämlich weder auf den Porsche Cayman noch auf den M3 GT2 verzichten. Das sind für mich zwei absolut wichtige Fahrzeuge um auf der Nordschleife Spaß zu haben.


----------



## Ecki12 (15. August 2009)

Ich werd da auch nicht richtig schlau draus..
aber ich vermute mal, dass man die Wagen normalerweise erst freischalten muss, und wenn man vorbestellt, kann man sie sofort fahren. Wobei ich das etwas sinnlos finde.
Jedoch bin ich mir sicher, dass man diese Codes, die man per E-mail erhält z.b. für die Elite-Serie auch sehr bald nach dem erscheinen im Internet finden kann.


----------



## Ecki12 (15. August 2009)

Es gibt neue Videos

Need for Speed Shift-Trailer zeigt die Rennstrecke Laguna Seca des Xbox 360- und PS3-Rennspiels - gameplay, video, spielszenen, nfs





Need for Speed Shift-Trailer zeigt die Rennstrecke Laguna Seca des Xbox 360- und PS3-Rennspiels - gameplay, video, spielszenen, nfs


----------



## push@max (17. August 2009)

Ich finde diese ganze Vorbestellaktion nicht gerade gut.

Schließlich werden diese Käufer bevorzugt, die anderen, die das Spiel normal im Laden kaufen, bekommen eine "abgespeckte" Version.


----------



## Rizzard (17. August 2009)

Nun solang ich die erweiterten Features im Spielverlauf trotzdem bekomme, ist es mir egal. Wenn nicht, fühl ich mich dadurch extrem verar....

Ich sehe nämlich nicht ein mehr für so special Editions auszugeben. Normale Spiele sind mir teuer genug und das Geld wächst nunmal immer noch nicht auf Bäumen.


----------



## push@max (17. August 2009)

Laut Ecki12 gibt es bei Gamesload schon ein exklusives Future...

"Gamesload: Für Gamesload-Kunden bietet die Vorbestellung Zugriff auf den ultimativen Härtetest: Ein 75 Runden Ausdauerrennen auf der Road America. *Dieses Event ist ausschließlich per Vorbestellung erhältlich.*"


----------



## Ecki12 (17. August 2009)

ja und die 5 extra-Rennen bei Amazon sind auch nur den Vorbestellern zugänglich

aber bei Vorbestellung bezahlt man doch nicht zwingend mehr als später auf EA wird als Preis 49,99€ angegeben und bei Amazon bezahlt man nur 43,95€


----------



## Ecki12 (18. August 2009)

YouTube - Need For Speed: Shift - Exclusive Gameplay (Porsche 911)


----------



## push@max (18. August 2009)

Ecki12 schrieb:


> YouTube - Need For Speed: Shift - Exclusive Gameplay (Porsche 911)



Die Speed kommt schon mal ganz gut rüber...ich möchte mich dann mal endlich bei der Demo alleine von dem Spiel überzeugen


----------



## Player007 (18. August 2009)

Ich glaube mittlerweile, das die Demo, zeitgleich oder nach dem Spiel erscheint 
Naja vielleicht kommt sie auch noch im August raus, hoffen wir mal das beste 

Gruß


----------



## push@max (19. August 2009)

Stimmt, viel Zeit bleibt da nicht mehr...ich hoffe jetzt auf die kommende Woche, perfekt wäre natürlich das anstehende Wochenende *träum*.


----------



## Rizzard (19. August 2009)

Bei jedem neu geschriebenen Post in diesem Thread hoffe ich auf die Info das die Demo erschienen ist. Und jedes mal werd ich enttäuscht^^


----------



## der_flamur (20. August 2009)

Warten, warten, warten... Solange muss ich mich mit GTR2 und der PBB zufrieden geben


----------



## david430 (20. August 2009)

naja so besonders ist die grafik jetzt net, die ham ma gesagt, das wird die beste grafik in nem rennspiel haben, aber da find ich grid besser. naja ich wart auf es fahrverhalten und den rest, was ein gutes rennspiel ausmacht und dann mache ich mir meine urteile...


----------



## Player007 (20. August 2009)

Grid hat viel zu viel Bloom Effekte im Spiel, und ist unrealtischer.
Shift hat deutlich natürlicher Farben und weniger Bloom 

Finde den Unterschied schon gewaltig zwischen den beiden Spielen, ist aber auch ne Geschmacksache wem was besser gefällt 

Gruß


----------



## superman1989 (21. August 2009)

haste recht - finde ich auch so !

tolle Texturen und viele Polygone sind entscheidet !

aber erst mal gucken wenn´s raus ist, wann ist es den raus?


----------



## Rizzard (21. August 2009)

superman1989 schrieb:


> aber erst mal gucken wenn´s raus ist, wann ist es den raus?



am 17.09.2009


----------



## der_flamur (21. August 2009)

Ich kann euch neue Infos geben: Das Spiel enthaltet ein Regelment, also das bedeutet, wenn man zu oft abkürzt, wird man u.a. disqualifiziert. Es gibt auch gelbe Flaggen, aber kein Safetycar. Also das Spiel wird immer mehr interessanter...

Aso ich hab noch ein vid (leider ohne Ton): Stream - Gamersyde


----------



## Player007 (21. August 2009)

Sieht geil aus, auch der Effekt mit dem Verwaschenen (wo der Spieler den gelben Porsche gerammt hat) sorgt für mehr Realismus 

Gruß


----------



## N1lle (21. August 2009)

Ich finde das spiel gut ich werds mir holen so 1-2 Monate nach Release denn schon allein der Skyline 2000 isses wert 
und dann werd ich mir noch ne Jahres Mitgliedsschaft für Xbox Live holen um es den Fahren von Europäischen Wagen so richtig zu zeigen^^

Japan cars for the win!!!


----------



## push@max (22. August 2009)

david430 schrieb:


> naja so besonders ist die grafik jetzt net, die ham ma gesagt, das wird die beste grafik in nem rennspiel haben, aber da find ich grid besser.



Ich werde auch nicht den Eindruck los, dass die Grafikqualität mit jedem Bild von dem Spiel abgenommen hat.

Ganz groß angefangen scheinen mir die Bilder jetzt wieder auf "Standard-Grafik" gekommen zu sein.

Wäre schließlich nichts neues...das Spielchen kennt man ja bereits von den Vorgängern.


----------



## Ecki12 (22. August 2009)

pressakey.com • Gameblog. | Need for Speed: Shift • Ich geb' Gas, ich will Spaß - Wir haben Shift auf den Zahn gefühlt!

ich hab da so n test mit Video gefunden ich find den ganz okay aba nich so der burner aber der Vollständigkeit halber muss der hier auc rein


----------



## CeresPK (23. August 2009)

Schaut doch ganz gut aus bisher.


----------



## der_flamur (23. August 2009)

Mal schaun, ob ich doch GTR2 endlich ins Regal stellen darf. Des wird immer besser das Spiel.
Weiß jemand, ob Mods in Anmarsch sind?


----------



## CeresPK (23. August 2009)

ich glaube mal das wird sich erst zeigen wenn das Spiel draußen ist.
Weil nicht jedes Spiel ist gleich Mod-Freundlich (siehe TDU bei dem man jetzt erst langsam die Namen der Autos ändern kann und dessen Modelle auch endlich mal durch andere ersetzen kann)


----------



## push@max (24. August 2009)

Jetzt hoffe ich bereits ebenfalls, dass jeder neuer Post in diesem Thread der Downloadlink zur Demo ist.


----------



## Player007 (24. August 2009)

Ja das hoffe ich auch noch vor dem Release. Aber ich glaube das die Demo vielleicht zwei Tage davor oder danach kommt.

Gruß


----------



## Rizzard (24. August 2009)

Diese Befürchtung habe ich langsam auch. Wenns überhaupt noch davor kommt, dann wirklich kurz davor.


----------



## push@max (24. August 2009)

Wenn die Demo so spät kommt, bringt es mir nichts mehr.

Dann kann ich das Spiel auch aus der Videothek ausleihen und antestet...Vollversion versteht sich natürlich.


----------



## Ecki12 (24. August 2009)

Need for Speed Shift Racing Media


----------



## push@max (24. August 2009)

Ecki12 schrieb:


> Need for Speed Shift Racing Media



Cool...ich freue mich schon wieder auf die Innensicht...das gab es schon lange nicht mehr bei NFS.

Zur Grafik: Hoffentlich lag es nur an der schlechten Videoquali...hat mich eben nicht so sehr überzeugt.

Ich bleibe bei meiner Theorie...


----------



## Player007 (25. August 2009)

Jap, das Video ist nicht HD, die anderen vorher hatten HD Quali, war dadurch viel viel besser 

Selbst wenn die Grafik ein bissl nachlässt, finde ich sie immer noch Top, man sieht fast keine Kanten bei dem Spiel, Lichteinfälle sind sehr realtistisch, genau wie die Farben, schön kräftig und nicht zu bunt 

Gruß


----------



## Ecki12 (25. August 2009)

ja das Video dass ich oben gepostet habe hat eine nich so tolle Quali


also ich bin mir immernoch nicht sicher, und würde von EA gerne aufgeklärt werden, was es jetzt mit diesr Vorbestellaktion auf sich hat, ob mN jetzt den M3 Gt2 nur in der Vorbestell-edition oder auch im normalen spiel fahren kann


----------



## CeresPK (25. August 2009)

Ich dachte der M3GT2 ist DAS Auto in dem Spiel und ist doch sogar auf dem Cover zu sehen.
Ich denke mal das man ihn sich im Spiel freischalten "darf"


----------



## push@max (25. August 2009)

Um ein paar Stichpunkte des Artikels zu nennen: enttäuschende Grafik, Arcade-lastiges-Gameplay.


----------



## thysol (25. August 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Um ein paar Stichpunkte des Artikels zu nennen: enttäuschende Grafik, Arcade-lastiges-Gameplay.


Ich wollte mir eigentlich das Spiel vorbestellen aber jetzt?
Bei Amazon.co.uk kriegt man das Spiel uebrigens viel billiger.
£24 = ~30 euro

Need For Speed: Shift (PC DVD): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games


----------



## push@max (25. August 2009)

thysol schrieb:


> Bei Amazon.co.uk kriegt man das Spiel uebrigens viel billiger.
> £24 = ~30 euro
> 
> Need For Speed: Shift (PC DVD): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games



Falls sich die schlechte Grafik in den ersten Zeitschriften bestätigen sollte, würde der Preis auch bei uns relativ schnell fallen.

War letztes Jahr bei Undercover auch nicht anders.


----------



## JimBeam (25. August 2009)

In dem vid siehts in Sachen Fahrphysik gar nicht mal sooo schlecht aus, aber die haben eine alte Version von Spa eingebaut. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTX-OfgfSlU


----------



## moonrail (25. August 2009)

Ich finde, dass das schon viel besser aussieht 
Die Fahrphysik schaut nicht mehr so arcadig aus, wenn auch recht spät, und ohne Ausbrechen des Hecks, voll gebremst und zugleich eingelenkt werden kann. Das kann wirklich was werden.

@ Jim
Die alte Version von Spa ist eh schöner.


----------



## CeresPK (25. August 2009)

wenn bei sowas das Heck nicht ausbricht ist doch Langweilig.
Also nen bisl mit den Autos spielen können muss man auch sonst ist das Game ja auch langweilig


----------



## Klutten (25. August 2009)

Das einzige, was in dem Video nicht nach Arcade-Racer ausschaut, sind die Force-Feedback-Effekte. Bodenwellen und andere Unebenheiten geben wohl (G25-typisch) eine gute Rückmeldung. Das Fahrverhalten des Fahrzeugs lässt allerdings zu wünschen übrig. Trotz einiger starker Lenkattacken durch Übersteuern sind auf dem Monitor keine Reaktionen des Wagens sichtbar ....traurig. 

Da langweilt sich der Semi-Pro.


----------



## CeresPK (25. August 2009)

hmmm
ich hoff die machen hinne mit der Demo
ich möchte es mal anzocken.
Auf den Videos sieht es ja eher Langweilig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecki12 (26. August 2009)

Seht euch mal die Ausstattung von dem Typen an 

G25 Lenrad G19 Tastatur.. ich will gar nicht wissen was der für ne Maus hat
und der Bildschirm ist aus dieser Klavierlack-optik Serie von Samsung und hat auch tolle Leistungen...


----------



## Ecki12 (26. August 2009)

Need for Speed Shift Racing News

Hier gibt es das Interieur des Shelb GT500 zu sehen

Und Shift etscheint jetzt in Amerika am 15.9.09
                           und  in Europa  am 17.9.09


----------



## push@max (26. August 2009)

Was mir persönlich sehr gut gefällt, ist dass die Speed anscheinend gut rüberkommt.


----------



## Ecki12 (27. August 2009)

Need for Speed Racing Game

Die Road America wird vorgestellt


----------



## der_flamur (27. August 2009)

Ich muss sagen vom vid, der Fahrer fährt sehr gut, aber man merkt, das noch Fahrhilfen drin sind. Und auch die Zeiten sind realistisch. Aber wenn man alle Fahrhilfen abschaltet, dann haben wir um die 2.10 dort... Also wer sagt das sei keine Sim, der liegt hier FALSCH.

PS: Schön, das EA hier NICHT die aktuelle Strecke genommen hat. Da macht Spa gleich mal doppelt so viel Spaß..


----------



## JimBeam (27. August 2009)

FM100 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen vom vid, der Fahrer fährt sehr gut, aber man merkt, das noch Fahrhilfen drin sind. Und auch die Zeiten sind realistisch. Aber wenn man alle Fahrhilfen abschaltet, dann haben wir um die 2.10 dort... Also wer sagt das sei keine Sim, der liegt hier FALSCH.



Blos weil die Zeiten realistisch sind muss es die Fahrphysik nicht sein



FM100 schrieb:


> PS: Schön, das EA hier NICHT die aktuelle Strecke genommen hat. Da macht Spa gleich mal doppelt so viel Spaß..



Ja nee nur wegen der alten Bus Stop Schikane macht die Strecke doppelt so viel Spass?


----------



## moonrail (27. August 2009)

FM100 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen vom vid, der Fahrer fährt sehr gut, aber man merkt, das noch Fahrhilfen drin sind. Und auch die Zeiten sind realistisch. Aber wenn man alle Fahrhilfen abschaltet, dann haben wir um die 2.10 dort... Also wer sagt das sei keine Sim, der liegt hier FALSCH.


Wie kannst du so etwas von einem Spiel behaupten, dass du noch nicht fahren konntest, bzw. mit anderen Simus vergleichen? 
Das hab ich vom Video mal mit GTR2 gemacht und muss leider sagen, dass es so schon nicht mehr so realistisch aussieht... Der Wagen klebt noch zu viel und wenn er ausbricht wird ohne Probleme wieder abgefangen, ohne richtiges Schleudern, wie es normal wäre...
Aber noch ists ja nicht draußen.


----------



## push@max (27. August 2009)

Mir ist bislang auf allen Videos aufgefallen, dass das Auto reagiert, als ob es sich auf einer Drehscheibe befinden würde.

Aber wie bereits oftmals erwähnt wurde, soll das Spiel auch keine Simulation sein.

Dafür gibt es andere Ableger.


----------



## der_flamur (28. August 2009)

Oke oke, ich nehm alle Vermutungen wieder zurück.
Ihr habt recht, das man es nicht so gut vergleichen kann (videomaterial statt selbstfahren)


----------



## push@max (28. August 2009)

Wir sollten mal eine kleine Umfrage starten, wer denkt, dass die Demo an diesem Wochenende erscheint


----------



## xXPhilippXx (28. August 2009)

need for speed und fahrphysik 

hab ich was verpasst ?? 
ah nein es ist eh noch 2009 

is das noch immer so das bei jedem mal nach links lenken der wagen quasi ausbricht ?? 

hab das in irgendeinem video gesehen .. 
also von realismus is hier nicht zu reden 

verbessert mich falls ich falsch liege


----------



## Player007 (28. August 2009)

Ich habs mir grade bei Amazon vorbestellt, mal schauen wie der Elite Modus abgeht 

Gruß


----------



## Ecki12 (28. August 2009)

Ja ich hab mir vor n paar tagen auch den Elite Modus geholt


----------



## der_flamur (29. August 2009)

http://www.nfsplanet.de/nfsshift_movies.php?do=view&vid=15&lang=ger
So ich hab mal wieder ein Video gefunden, und zwar geht es hier um die Werbung... sieht einfach mal geil aus!


----------



## Galford (29. August 2009)

Sollte die Demo nicht bis spätesten 14. September erschienen sein, werde ich meine Vorbestellung wieder stornieren. Ich wünschte andere würden das dann genauso tun, aber ich bin nicht so naiv das zu glauben. Was natürlich mal wieder zeigt, dass EA mit allem durchkommt. Die Demo war imho sogar offiziell versprochen. Noch hat EA die Chance, die Demo vor Release der Vollversion zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## donbon (29. August 2009)

was macht ihr alle so ein stress wegen einer dulli demo
sooo mies kann das spiel nicht werden und selbst wenn...ab in die bucht, oder garnicht erst öffnen und zurückschicken.
mir persönlich bringt es nichts einen kurs 2min mit 3 autos zu befahren...sorry...

Ich warte schön ab, lese mir die tests durch und entscheide dann...forza3 hat sowieso höchste Prio


----------



## push@max (29. August 2009)

donbon schrieb:


> ...forza3 hat sowieso höchste Prio



Das Spiel werde ich mir ebenfalls zu 100% für die 360 holen


----------



## CeresPK (29. August 2009)

für Forza III beneide ich ja 360 User leicht (naja leicht eigentlich nicht, eigentlich wäre ich geneigt mir ne 360 zu holen und das Game und wenn ich die Schnauze voll habe verkauf ich beides wieder xD)


----------



## Ecki12 (29. August 2009)

also forza is schon was ansehnliches aber mit der 360 werd ich irgendwie nicht ganz warm


----------



## push@max (30. August 2009)

Ecki12 schrieb:


> also forza is schon was ansehnliches aber mit der 360 werd ich irgendwie nicht ganz warm



Aus welchem Grund?


----------



## Ecki12 (30. August 2009)

weiß nicht die is mir irgendwie unsympathisch und ich hab auch schon öfter was von Defekten gehört, aber naja mir eine 360 zu kaufen wär im moment finanziell eh nicht drin weil ich vor ner Woche mein neues Pc System eingeweiht habe


----------



## push@max (31. August 2009)

Es gibt einen ziemlich coolen TV-Spot

NFS Shift: Im 9-Minuten-Video über die Nordschleife donnern - Update: actiongeladener Werbespot - NFS Shift, Nordschleife, Video


----------



## Ecki12 (3. September 2009)

es gibt jetzt Streckenführungen von Road America und Willow Springs
Need for Speed Shift Racing Media


----------



## push@max (3. September 2009)

Um die Demo zu erwähnen...meint ihr, dass da so kurz vor dem Release noch etwas erscheint?


----------



## Klutten (3. September 2009)

Warum denn nicht? Man sollte eben auch bedenken, dass auch eine Demo erst einmal programmiert werden muss und gerade kurz vor dem Release Man-Power sicher ein wertvolles Gut ist.

Ich brauche die Demo nicht, würde sie jedoch für andere begrüßen.


----------



## Akantinuris (5. September 2009)

Hi,
für Vorbesteller gibt es ja bei der PC-Version exklusive Rennen und ein Porsche (wenn ich richtig gelesen habe). Weiß jemand ob das auch für die PS3 Version gilt?


----------



## Ecki12 (5. September 2009)

Need for Speed Shift-Systemanforderungen: Diesen Rechner brauchen Sie


Es gibt ne Erweiterung der Rechneranforderungen für Shift


----------



## Galford (5. September 2009)

Laut diesem Thread bei NFS-planet.de gibt es wohl fast zu 100% Sicherheit KEINE Demo vor Release, wenn überhaupt irgendwann danach.


----------



## push@max (6. September 2009)

Es gibt einen neuen Trailer der den Car-Battle-Mode ein wenig vorstellt.

Sieht ganz interessant aus...


----------



## Rizzard (6. September 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Sieht ganz interessant aus...



Ja das tut es, jetzt muss es sich nur noch gut steuern lassen.


----------



## push@max (6. September 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ja das tut es, jetzt muss es sich nur noch gut steuern lassen.



Da bin ich schon sowas von gespannt drauf...

Aber bald ist es ja soweit, trotzdem werden in den kommenden Tagen bestimmt schon erste Testberichte durchsickern und ich hoffe, dass es nicht so böse wie bei Undercover endet.


----------



## Klutten (6. September 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Es gibt einen neuen Trailer der den Car-Battle-Mode ein wenig vorstellt.
> 
> Sieht ganz interessant aus...



Ich habe das Video mal in Post #3 bei den Fahrmodis eingebunden. THX.


----------



## Ecki12 (6. September 2009)

Das Vid zum Car-battle sieht echt gut aus


----------



## Player007 (6. September 2009)

Ja, das sieht geil aus. 
Da sieht man auch, wie die Autos ausbrechen 

Gruß


----------



## push@max (6. September 2009)

Galford schrieb:


> Laut diesem Thread bei NFS-planet.de gibt es wohl fast zu 100% Sicherheit KEINE Demo vor Release, wenn überhaupt irgendwann danach.



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Rizzard (6. September 2009)

Nun da dieses WE wieder vorbei ist, erhoffe ich mir eine Demo fürs nächste WE^^ (wieder einmal)


----------



## push@max (6. September 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Nun da dieses WE wieder vorbei ist, erhoffe ich mir eine Demo fürs nächste WE^^ (wieder einmal)



Das ist dann aber auch das letzte WE vor dem Release


----------



## Ecki12 (6. September 2009)

> Nun da dieses WE wieder vorbei ist, erhoffe ich mir eine Demo fürs nächste WE^^ (wieder einmal)



ich befürchte dasd du da acuh nächstes WE Pech haben wirst, da laut Galford keine Demo vor dem Realease erscheinen wird


----------



## der_flamur (6. September 2009)

Ich hab mir mal den Test der CBS durchgelesen. Also wenn ich nur das Testergebnis anschau, muss das Spiel echt genial sein... wenn das Spiel dort ein Sehr Gut bekommt, dann muss es schon was heißen. Also auch wenn es doch keine Demo geben sollte, dieser Test hat mich voll überzeugt es zu kaufen.


----------



## iNcurabLe_ (6. September 2009)

Hmm. Von CBS hab' ich mich seit langem distanziert. Mir wär ne Prozentwertung von PCGames lieber.  Außerdem mach ich mir eh immer lieber erst selber n Eindruck vom Spiel (Demo).


----------



## Player007 (7. September 2009)

NFS Shift bekommt Securom-Kopierschutz - NFS Shift, EA, Need for Speed, DRM, Securom

Dort steht zusammengefasst, das Shift keine dauerhafte I-Net Leitung braucht und das der Securom Kopierschutz nur für die DVD gilt 

Gruß


----------



## thysol (7. September 2009)

Werde mir dass Spiel definitiv holen da ich keine Ego-Shooter/Rollenspiele mehr zocken darf wenn mein Kleiner Bruder dabei ist.


----------



## push@max (7. September 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> NFS Shift bekommt Securom-Kopierschutz - NFS Shift, EA, Need for Speed, DRM, Securom
> 
> Dort steht zusammengefasst, das Shift keine dauerhafte I-Net Leitung braucht und das der Securom Kopierschutz nur für die DVD gilt
> 
> Gruß



Ganz ehrlich...wenn das Spiel gut ist, kann es jeden Kopierschutz haben, ich werde es mir trotzdem kaufen, weil ich deswegen nicht darauf verzichten möchte.


----------



## Player007 (8. September 2009)

Ja, mich hält das auch nicht von einem Kauf ab, hab schon Crysis Warhead, Far Cry 2, Anno 1404 und GTA IV gekauft. Keines der Spiele muckte rum oder funktionierte nicht. Es wird viel zu viel Chaos wegen dem Kopierschutz gemacht. Finde ich zumindest 

Gruß


----------



## push@max (10. September 2009)

Die offizielle Soundtrack-Liste ist online.


----------



## CeresPK (10. September 2009)

Kasabian 
hört sich doch gut an


----------



## Klutten (10. September 2009)

Ich habe die Liste gleich mal oben mit eingepflegt. Gibt jetzt also einen Punkt "Soundtracks" im Inhaltsverzeichnis. Sollte ich am Wochenende Zeit haben, versuche ich die Lieder mit Youtube zu verlinken, sofern es dort Versionen gibt.


----------



## der_flamur (11. September 2009)

So, habe mich doch entschieden, Shift vorzubestellen.
Bin mal gespannt was die Elite-Serie so bringt.


----------



## Galford (11. September 2009)

Es gibt von IGN UK und IGN US Reviews zu Shift:

IGN US Review (PC) Wertung 9.0 (Anmerkung: PC bekommt eine Grafikwertung von 9.0, die Konsolenversion "nur" 8.5)
IGN UK Review (PS3) Wertung 8.7 (PC Review ist noch nicht online)


----------



## oostmann (11. September 2009)

Sehr geil! Hab gerade das Need for Speed Shift in der EA SPORTS Bar in Köln gespielt!
Wie fett! Das ist dort schon zum zocken parat!!!


----------



## push@max (12. September 2009)

Cool...scheint tatsächlich wieder ein guter NFS zu werden


----------



## Galford (12. September 2009)

Eine Demo wird noch erscheinen, wie aber schon erwähnt nicht vor dem Release, sondern später. Wie jetzt gemeldet wurde nämlich Ende September / Anfang Oktober.

Quelle: NFS-Planet


----------



## DrSin (12. September 2009)

Also mal so eine Frage in die Runde an die Vorbesteller, wer wäre denn dann so am Donnerstag Nachmittag / Abend bei ner kleinen (PCGH)Onlinerunde dabei?


----------



## CeresPK (12. September 2009)

Ich eventuell


----------



## push@max (12. September 2009)

Galford schrieb:


> Eine Demo wird noch erscheinen, wie aber schon erwähnt nicht vor dem Release, sondern später. Wie jetzt gemeldet wurde nämlich Ende September / Anfang Oktober.
> 
> Quelle: NFS-Planet



Ich habe nicht vor, so lange zu warten...

Werde es mir am Release-Tag kaufen...wenns schlecht sein sollte (was ich diesmal nicht glaube) verkaufe ich es in der Bucht.


----------



## der_flamur (12. September 2009)

DrSin schrieb:


> Also mal so eine Frage in die Runde an die Vorbesteller, wer wäre denn dann so am Donnerstag Nachmittag / Abend bei ner kleinen (PCGH)Onlinerunde dabei?



Ich glaub wenn es Mittwoch bei Amazon auf Lager ist und am Donnerstag da ist, bin ich gern dabei.


----------



## Player007 (12. September 2009)

DrSin schrieb:


> Also mal so eine Frage in die Runde an die Vorbesteller, wer wäre denn dann so am Donnerstag Nachmittag / Abend bei ner kleinen (PCGH)Onlinerunde dabei?



Wenn es mit der Lieferung klappt, dann bin ich da auch dabei 

Gruß


----------



## darkfabel (12. September 2009)

ICh bin dann auch dabei kommt drauf an wie schnell amazon liefert. Vorbestellt ist es


----------



## push@max (12. September 2009)

Auf PCGames gibt es ebenfalls eine News über die Demo.


----------



## DrSin (12. September 2009)

Also auch bei mir hängt es von der Amazonlieferung ab, aber i.d.R. kommt es ja pünktlich an


----------



## Ecki12 (12. September 2009)

ich bin auch dabei


----------



## push@max (12. September 2009)

Ich bin dann auch auf jeden Fall dabei...vielleicht nicht bei der ersten Runde...dann aber bei der zweiten.


----------



## Rizzard (12. September 2009)

Ich bin momentan noch fest entschlossen auf die Demo zu warten. Ich trau dem ganzen einfach noch nicht^^


----------



## der_flamur (12. September 2009)

Ich zähl jetzt die Stunden runter... ich kanns net mehr erwarten dieses Game zu zocken.


----------



## push@max (12. September 2009)

Nicht schlecht...wir haben diesen Thread mit 25 Seiten gefüllt, ohne dass das Spiel erschienen ist.


----------



## Klutten (12. September 2009)

Ich freue mich erst richtig, wenn hier die ersten eigenen Screenshots am 17.09. auftauchen. 

Hat eigentlich jemand exakte Infos, wie das jetzt mit den Wagen und Rennen bei den diversen Vorbestell-Aktionen laufen wird? Kann man diese Exklusiv-Sachen trotzdem im Spielverlauf freischalten? Ich steige da überhaupt nicht dran lang und News mit Aussagen dazu sind auch nie eindeutig formuliert.


----------



## der_flamur (12. September 2009)

Ich glaub, dass das Spiel wahrscheinlich "modderfreundlich" ist (vermute ich mal)
Dann werden bestimmt noch weitere Serien erstellt bzw. mehr Autos und Strecken dazukommen...
Und wir brauchen solche Extras net mehr.


----------



## DrSin (13. September 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich freue mich erst richtig, wenn hier die ersten eigenen Screenshots am 17.09. auftauchen.
> 
> Hat eigentlich jemand exakte Infos, wie das jetzt mit den Wagen und Rennen bei den diversen Vorbestell-Aktionen laufen wird? Kann man diese Exklusiv-Sachen trotzdem im Spielverlauf freischalten? Ich steige da überhaupt nicht dran lang und News mit Aussagen dazu sind auch nie eindeutig formuliert.



Laut EA soll es DL Content werden, bei Amazon wird der Code per Email zugeschickt, je nachden wie die Codes aussehen kann man sie ja vielleicht weiter geben, ich glaub nicht das es wie ein Seriennummern System sein wird.

Bei den anderen Game Shops kannst du dir ja dann je den BMW M3 E96 und den Prosche Cayman S runterladen.


Ab Donnerstag wissen wir mehr


----------



## Ecki12 (13. September 2009)

naja ich hoffs mal schwer für EA dass der m3 gt2 im Spiel freischaltbar ist...

ja ich glaube auch dass spätestens am samstag die ersten Codes für den Elite-Modus im Netz sind


----------



## push@max (13. September 2009)

Ecki12 schrieb:


> ja ich glaube auch dass spätestens am samstag die ersten Codes für den Elite-Modus im Netz sind



Davon gehe ich ebenfalls aus...

Bei Most Wanted konnte man ebenfalls auf die Black Edition patchen...


----------



## Ecki12 (14. September 2009)

ja durch eine einzige fehlende datei...


----------



## Player007 (14. September 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich freue mich erst richtig, wenn hier die ersten eigenen Screenshots am 17.09. auftauchen.



Jo ich lade auf jeden Fall welche im Forum hoch 

Gruß, noch zwei Tage bis zum Versand


----------



## push@max (14. September 2009)

Ich werde schon am Mittwoch "sicherheitshalber"  MM & Saturn checken


----------



## der_flamur (14. September 2009)

The Battle - So heißt das Tuningduell zwischen Shift und Nitro. Käfer oder S4? Wir werden es in den nächsten paar Tagen herrausfinden. Und das Beste: Wir können sogar live zuschauen. Gucken rechts: http://needforspeed.com/web/nfs-de/the-battle


----------



## DrSin (15. September 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich werde schon am Mittwoch "sicherheitshalber"  MM & Saturn checken



Du solltest zu 100% fündig werden 
Wenns nicht ausliegt such dir einen der Dösich aussieht und frag den warum das denn noch nicht ausliegt, die geben das dann raus


----------



## push@max (15. September 2009)

Es gibt erstklassige HD Screenshots.


----------



## perforierer (15. September 2009)

Merkwürdig und bitter: Laut Gamestar-Test (dort auf der HP) kein LAN in der Verkaufsversion, obwohl noch in der Preview-Version enthalten...


----------



## DrSin (15. September 2009)

perforierer schrieb:


> Merkwürdig und bitter: Laut Gamestar-Test (dort auf der HP) kein LAN in der Verkaufsversion, obwohl noch in der Preview-Version enthalten...



Joa sollte das stimmen wirds nachm Spielen wieder verkauft


----------



## Micha-Stylez (15. September 2009)

Sagt mal Leute gibts von dem Game keine Demo ?

Mfg Micha


----------



## DrSin (15. September 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute gibts von dem Game keine Demo ?
> 
> Mfg Micha




Wurd schon vor Tagen auf der Main gesagt, ne Demo kommt nach release.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (15. September 2009)

Ja sry hab n icht so die Zeit um mir jede News zu lesen .

Aber was für ein Schwachsinn eine Demo nach dem Release zu veröffentlichen.

Vor dem release wäre meiner Meinung nach ein wenig Sinnvoller gewesen.

Naja bin trozdem gespannt auf das Game , die Grafik lässt hoffen.

Mfg Micha


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. September 2009)

Wer es nicht kennt - trotz dem Link weiter oben:

*Need for Speed Shift*

[19x12 / 4x MSAA + 16:1 AF]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrSin (15. September 2009)

@ Marc findet ihr auch das Texturen teilweise zu matsichig sind und stimmt es das der Lan Modus fehlt?


----------



## push@max (15. September 2009)

Der Testbericht auf PCGames


----------



## Agr9550 (15. September 2009)

sieht halt schon extrem fein aus bin ma gespannt 

werds mir aufjedenfall rauslassen und ma anzocken,nur die deutschen autos stören bissle für mein geschmack da se eh bis jetzt in jedem teil unterlegen waren selbst im most wanted die gammilge gtr m3 ^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. September 2009)

*@ DrSin*

Ein paar Texturen sind Schrott, der Rest ist ziemlich gut (ist ja Cross-Plattform *g*).


----------



## midnight (15. September 2009)

Also die Karossen sehen ja teilweise sehr hübsch aus - aber die Räder/Reifen kann man ja mal voll vor die Wand nageln.

Wenn die Demo kommt guck ichs mir auf jeden Fall mal an

so far


----------



## push@max (15. September 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Also die Karossen sehen ja teilweise sehr hübsch aus - aber die Räder/Reifen kann man ja mal voll vor die Wand nageln.
> 
> Wenn die Demo kommt guck ichs mir auf jeden Fall mal an
> 
> so far



Ich werde auf jeden Fall in der Innensicht fahren...seid so vielen Jahren muss man das bei NFS wieder ausnutzen.


----------



## Player007 (15. September 2009)

Ja die lohnt sich auch, die Innenansicht 
Sieht im Vergleich zu Grid ja richtig realistisch aus ^^

Gruß


----------



## der_flamur (15. September 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Ja die lohnt sich auch, die Innenansicht
> Sieht im Vergleich zu Grid ja richtig realistisch aus ^^
> 
> Gruß


Ohha, wenn ich das Spiel hab, werd ich mal ein paar Screenshots aus dem Cockpit vom Aston Martin DBR9, Dodge Viper SRT-10 und sonst noch einiges machen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. September 2009)

New stuff 

*Need for Speed Shift* [19x12 / 4x MSAA + 16:1 AF]  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## push@max (15. September 2009)

@PCGH_Marc

unglaublich die Bilder! 

Aber ihr habt die jetzt selber erstellt?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. September 2009)

Ich poste keine Shots, die ich nicht selbst eigenhändig erstellt habe. Das wäre Ketzerei


----------



## push@max (15. September 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich poste keine Shots, die ich nicht selbst eigenhändig erstellt habe. Das wäre Ketzerei



Wow, dann knüpft die Spielegrafik tatsächlich an die vorher veröffentlichten Screenshots an.

Ich kann mich noch an eines der ersten Bilder erinnern...da war auch der gelbe Porsche zu sehen.

Und auf deinen Screens sieht die Grafik ebenfalls so gut aus


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. September 2009)

Joa, es sieht teils echt gut aus. Wobei die Umgebung gegenüber den Autos schon abfällt.


----------



## DrSin (15. September 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Joa, es sieht teils echt gut aus. Wobei die Umgebung gegenüber den Autos schon abfällt.



Und wie sieht es aus wenn man es direkt mit GRID vergleicht?

Stadtstrecken bei Grid sahen ja auch gut aus, aber die Landstrecken fand ich teilweise auch solala, könnt man ja mal mit Spa vergleichen.


----------



## CeresPK (15. September 2009)

wie sieht es denn aus mit der Unterstützung vom 360 Controller?
die war ja in der Pro Street Demo echt grottig und von UC gabs ja (zum glück xD) keine Demo


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. September 2009)

> Und wie sieht es aus wenn man es direkt mit GRID vergleicht?


Meinem subjektiven Eindruck nach, definitiv besser. So richtig rockt die Umgebung aber auch bei Shift nicht.


----------



## der_flamur (15. September 2009)

Darf ich sabbern...? xD
Was die mit dieser Engine geschafft haben... echt WOW und das nur mit der 9.0a Technik.


----------



## CeresPK (15. September 2009)

FM100 schrieb:


> Darf ich sabbern...? xD
> Was die mit dieser Engine geschafft haben... echt WOW und das nur mit der 9.0a Technik.


ist das immer noch die "gleiche" Engine wie in Most Wanted allem was danach gekommen ist? 

ach du shice


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. September 2009)

*@ FM100*

10.0 ist auch "nur" schnelleres 9.0 


> ist das immer noch die "gleiche" Engine wie in Most Wanted allem was danach gekommen ist?


Neee.


----------



## der_flamur (15. September 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> ist das immer noch die "gleiche" Engine wie in Most Wanted allem was danach gekommen ist?
> 
> ach du shice


Nein, das ist die eigentliche Engine vom Ferrari Project... Das wurde ja abgebrochen wegen NfS.

@ Marc: Das weiß ich auch. Aber ich hab mit dieser Technik noch kein grafisch gutes Spiel gesehen. Fast alle anderen Spiele sind ja mindestens 9.0c.

Offtopic: Was meint ihr: Könnt ihr vielleicht ein neues GTR vorstellen? (schließlich könnten sie es ja machen(Erfahrung, Grafik, Lizenz usw))


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. September 2009)

FM100 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich hab mit dieser Technik noch kein grafisch gutes Spiel gesehen.


Hmmm ...

* Anno 1404
* Crysis
* FC2
* HAWX
* Resi 5
* Stalker 

Alles D3D10-Titel mit einer _imo_ sehr fetten Optik.


----------



## der_flamur (15. September 2009)

Ich bin jetzt grad in der 9.0a Generation. Sorry, wenn ich dich vielleicht falsch versteh.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. September 2009)

Ach so. Hmmm, 9.0a gabs ja auch nicht lange.


----------



## DrSin (15. September 2009)

irgendwie könnt ich den marc grad 

Will auch zocken -.-


----------



## der_flamur (15. September 2009)

Naja ist ja eigentlich auch egal. Auf jeden Fall sehen die Screens wie auf dem allerersten Screen aus.

Es gibt wieder was neues: Need for Speed™ Shift – Think Fast. Drive Faster. Don’t Blink. Hier könnt ihr euern Namen eingeben und dann läuft ein Video ab... aber macht es mal selbst. Ist irgendwie lustig 

PS: Mal schauen, ob ich es morgen schon in der Hand halten darf...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. September 2009)

*@ DrSin*

Ich zock nicht, ich koche grade


----------



## DrSin (15. September 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ DrSin*
> 
> Ich zock nicht, ich koche grade



Bissgen spät zum Essen 
Mit vollem Bauch so spät ist nix gut


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. September 2009)

Ich zock dann bis 3h, dann ists verdaut 

Back 2 Topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (15. September 2009)

Hab ich nen Knick in der Optik oder kannst du nicht richtig am Volant drehen? Tstststs ...typisch Stadtmensch und Bahnfahrer. 

Die Grafik sieht mir momentan etwas durchwachsen aus, wenn man mal deine Liebe für die Qualität ansetzt, die sonst immer gut zu sehen ist.


----------



## killuah (16. September 2009)

Hats mal jemand mit einer HD4850 gezockt? Werds erst heute mittag holen für 30€ (10€ gutschein übrig  vom nem umtausch) - risen hab ich eh als CE vorbestellt *g*


----------



## Phame (16. September 2009)

Und wie schalt ich bei dem Spiel jetzt ein wenn ich 2 Monitore benutzen will?


----------



## alex0582 (16. September 2009)

so hb das spiel gerade beim media markt geholt 

erster eindruck 

-scheiß menü
-nur karrieremodus ( keine solo rennen )
-grafik is echt top
-fahrgefühl ist wie racedriver grid
-einmal im rennen kommt man nicht mehr raus ? das is doof vorallem wenn wie bei mir das 
 gamepad zickt


mhhh ich werde noch ein bissche weiter testen also bis jetzt is es nich so der bringer


----------



## Rizzard (16. September 2009)

Da fällt es einem wirklich schwer noch auf die Demo zu warten -sabber-

Memo an mich selbst:
bleib stark......bleib stark.....bleib stark


----------



## der_flamur (16. September 2009)

Morgen kommt mein Shift... Ich freu mich ein Keks... xD


----------



## TMJK (16. September 2009)

Freut mich das ihr schon Shift zockt!
War grad beim MM und der meinte das Spiel würde so nächste Woche oder so kommen!
Der hatte wohl echt keinen Plan!!!
Bei uns im Ösi-Land ists wohl nicht so das die Spiele ein paar Tage vorher über die Ladentheke wandern dürfen.
War bei GTA 4 genauso, einen Tag vorm Release hat die Verkäuferin bereits die Preise raufgeklebt, ich fragte natürlich ob ichs gleich mitnehmen kann - "nein, erst morgen"! Mann war ich sauer!!
Naja was solls.
Wünsch allen viel spaß mit NFS Shift!!!
Nordschleife rules!!!

MFG TMJK


----------



## DrSin (16. September 2009)

Grad kam die Mail von Amazon das es raus ist  Das heist also der morgigen Zockrunde steht nichts mehr im Wege


----------



## Phame (16. September 2009)

Phame schrieb:


> Und wie schalt ich bei dem Spiel jetzt ein wenn ich 2 Monitore benutzen will?




Kann mir jetzt jemand die Frage beantworten?


----------



## midnight (16. September 2009)

Ich hoffe mal, dass mein Gamepad morgen kommt - mit Tastatur kann man sowas ja nicht spielen...

so far


----------



## Phame (16. September 2009)

Ich hab Shift seit heute Morgen auch und freue mich wenn ich nach der Arbeit zuhause bin und es mit meinem XBox 360 Pad zocken kann. Wenns so kein Spaß macht ein Lenkrad mit Pedale hab ich auch  Ich hoffe es läuft auf meiner HD3850. Sonst wär das echt doof


----------



## der_flamur (16. September 2009)

Noch 18 Stunden... ^^

Naja noch einmal GTR2 heut Abend mit der Community fahren und dann morgen nach der Schule zocken xD


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. September 2009)

*Need for Speed Shift* [19x12 / 4x MSAA + 16:1 AF] 

Porsche Carrera GT 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (16. September 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Haste des Spiel schon durch oder wie kommst du an den CarreraGT????



Ganz einfach, der cheatet wie n Irrer


----------



## push@max (16. September 2009)

Phame schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es läuft auf meiner HD3850. Sonst wär das echt doof



Deine Grafikkarte ist ja schon mal nicht so schlecht...wieso sollte das Spiel also nicht laufen?

Wie sieht dein restliches System aus?


----------



## Phame (16. September 2009)

CPU: E6300 @2,3 GHz
RAM: 2 GB DDR2-800

Es installiert grade ich hoffe es läuft ich hab mich so auf das Game gefreut


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. September 2009)

> Haste des Spiel schon durch oder wie kommst du an den CarreraGT?


Fast


----------



## STSLeon (16. September 2009)

Im Büro zocken, der Traum jedes PC Gamers. Das alles so tarnen, dass es aussieht als würde man Benchmarks erstellen. Hab es mir heute auch im MediaMarkt geholt, aber mit Tastatur ist es wirklich unspielbar weil der Lenkeinschlag einfach nicht kontrollierbar ist. Grid gefällt mir aber trotzdem besser


----------



## Phame (16. September 2009)

So habs jetzt mal ein bisschen gespielt läuft eigentlich RELATIV flüssig. Kommt eben drauf an wieviel KI's noch auf dem Bildschirm sind. Aber wenn man alle eingeholt hat läufts eigentlich ganz gut. Das ist ein Mega Ansporn  Naja zum Game ich finds echt seit langem mal wieder gut. Grafik ist echt richtig geil und der Sound auch. Werde mir gegen Ende des Monats eine HD4890 und ein neues Netzteil gönnen, hoffe dann läuft es wirklich einwandfrei.

EDIT: Ach mir fällt gerade ein, hab auf der Main was davon gelesen dass Radeons im Vergleich zu den Geforce um einiges schlechter abgeschnitten haben. ATi bringt sicher noch einen Patch/Hotfix raus damit das Problem kein so großes mehr ist, vielleicht läufts bei mir dann noch flüssiger


----------



## push@max (16. September 2009)

Phame schrieb:


> CPU: E6300 @2,3 GHz
> RAM: 2 GB DDR2-800
> 
> Es installiert grade ich hoffe es läuft ich hab mich so auf das Game gefreut



Gut...das System reicht vielleicht nicht für die allerhöchste Auflösung, allerdings sollte es locker spielbar sein.


----------



## Ecki12 (16. September 2009)

kann hier bitte auch jemand bescheid geben wenn das ATi Update raus is?? 
wobei ich glaube dass ich mit meiner 4870 X2 keine probleme haben sollte


----------



## Phame (16. September 2009)

Wirste sicher nicht du Schlawiner  Hoffe das Update von ATi ist bis spätestens Samstag da.


----------



## push@max (16. September 2009)

Hat den jemand starke Probleme mit seiner ATI?


----------



## Phame (16. September 2009)

Naja das weiß ja derjenige nicht weil er ja keine Nvidia als Vergleich hat. Also ich kann nur sagen GRiD läuft bei mir wirklich komplett ruckelfrei in 1680x1050 und AA an auf Stufe 4 oder so. Sonst alle Einstellungen aufs Maximum hoch. Aber Shift läuft bei mir ruckelnd auf 1680x1050, 2 Einstellungen auf Hoch, 2 auf Medium (Umgebung, Schatten) und kein AA.


----------



## der_flamur (16. September 2009)

noch 15 Stunden... "muhaha" xD

Stellt mal ein paar Screens hoch...


----------



## DrSin (16. September 2009)

So dank express Versand isses da, performance mit meiner 4870 ist unter aller sau... schade. komme nicht über 30fps, sonst ganz großes Suchtpotenzial!!!


----------



## midnight (16. September 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *Need for Speed Shift* [19x12 / 4x MSAA + 16:1 AF]
> 
> Porsche Carrera GT



Sagmal was isn das fürn perverser Lack da drauf? Sieht irgendwie total komisch aus.

so far


----------



## Fighter3 (16. September 2009)

Mit dem System aus meiner Sig erreiche ich bei maximalen Einstellungen auf 1280x1024 durchschnittlich 35 FPS. Das Spiel ist so super spielbar und es sieht echt klasse aus!


----------



## push@max (16. September 2009)

DrSin schrieb:


> So dank express Versand isses da, performance mit meiner 4870 ist unter aller sau... schade. komme nicht über 30fps, sonst ganz großes Suchtpotenzial!!!



Unter welchen Einstellungen?


----------



## Player007 (16. September 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Also mit einer GTX260 alles maxi Qualität 1680er und 8xAQ hab ich 60FPS am VSync Anschlag immer...Trotz 60FPS gitbs abundzu ein "stottern" bei unfällen aber nicht schlimm...Scheint das mal wieder dass die ATi Besitzer schlechter bedient worden sind...
> 
> @FM100
> 
> ...



Dann hab ich ja große Hoffnungen, das es bei mir genauso läuft 

Geile Pics *sabber*

Gruß


----------



## Gast12348 (16. September 2009)

Also bei mir läufts auf anschlag mit 8*msaa bei 1280*1024@75 mit konstanten 50hz wenn kein gegner in sicht dann 75 ( vsync aktiv ) allerdings keinerlei ruckler absolut flüssiges Gameplay 
Mein Sys 
C2Q Q6700@3ghz 
Geforce GTX260 
4Gb Ram 
X-FI
Vista x86 


Sehr geiles game kann ich nur sagen, endlich mal wieder nen rennspiel zeit GTR Evolution das auch spass macht.


----------



## DrSin (16. September 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Unter welchen Einstellungen?



1680*1050 , 2xAA kein AF sonst alles hoch, aber auf mitttel bringt es nur 2-4 fps mehr


----------



## alex0582 (17. September 2009)

so nachdem ich einige stunden gezockt habe hat sich mein ernüchternder erster eindruck nich betätigt das spiel macht echt spaß die 2-3 dinge die mich gestört habe habe sich in wohlwonnen aufgelöst 
performance auf meinem rechner is top zocke mit allem was geht und 1400er auflösung und hab auch anschlag 60fps 

endlich wieder ein tolles need for speed


----------



## killuah (17. September 2009)

Also auf meiner HD4850 1GB läuft es relativ mies. Beim Start merkt man schon arg das es ruckelt, auch in den ersten kurven, wo viele Autos in sichtweite sind, gibt es starke slowdowns. Wenn man dann in Führung ist läuft es ganz ok.

Habe sogar die Auflösung runter gedreht - 1440x900 OHNE AA/AF auf Hoch...


----------



## DC1984 (17. September 2009)

Hey, meine GTX280 @ GTX285 produziert unter Full HD ca. 40-50 Bilder in der Sekunde bei allen Settings auf max. nur AA auf 4x. Kriege ganz selten beim Massencrash nen kleinen Ruckler.
Grafik ist echt der Hammer, mit dem Gameplay freunde ich mich auch langsam an. Nur Driften kriege ich nicht hin... Bei den vorgängern lief es bessen und bei GRID war ich DK 
Ich muss schon sagen, dass Shift sich enorm an die Gran Turismo Serie angenähert hat bzw. sehr ähnlich auch mit GRID ist, das gefällt mir, wobei esmir echt fast immernoch zu Arcadelastig ist. Fahrverhalten ist noch sehr unrealistisch... 
Aber alles in allem ein gutes Spiel


----------



## DrSin (17. September 2009)

So nochmal auf dem zweit Bildschirm in 1440*900 getestet, keine Verbesserung, alles auf Mittel eingestellt und es ist doch arg an der Spielbarkeitsgrenze.
Meine 4870 läuft im Moment auf 820/1150 - Cpu auf 4050Mhz.
Sind wohl wieder mal kräftig Gelder seitens Nvidia geflossen(?) egal es macht trotzdem tierisch Spaß!


----------



## Phame (17. September 2009)

Wie stell ich das denn ein wenn ich mit 2 Monitoren zocken will?


----------



## Rizzard (17. September 2009)

DrSin schrieb:


> So nochmal auf dem zweit Bildschirm in 1440*900 getestet, keine Verbesserung, alles auf Mittel eingestellt und es ist doch arg an der Spielbarkeitsgrenze.
> Meine 4870 läuft im Moment auf 820/1150 - Cpu auf 4050Mhz.
> Sind wohl wieder mal kräftig Gelder seitens Nvidia geflossen(?) egal es macht trotzdem tierisch Spaß!


 
Nun da muss seitens ATI allerdings wirklich schnell etwas passieren, wenn man mit einer 4870 nicht mal auf "hoch" flüssig spielen kann. Wenn das bei Crysis möglich ist, sollte das bei NFS ein leichtes sein (eigentlich)


----------



## DrSin (17. September 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Nun da muss seitens ATI allerdings wirklich schnell etwas passieren, wenn man mit einer 4870 nicht mal auf "hoch" flüssig spielen kann. Wenn das bei Crysis möglich ist, sollte das bei NFS ein leichtes sein (eigentlich)



Ati *ODER* EA, einer von beiden hat ******** Gebaut.

Wobei es ja auch nicht überall so ist


----------



## Phame (17. September 2009)

Patch oder Update oder Hotfix oeder sonstwas wird schon noch kommen. Und nen Shift Patch denke ich auch noch. also einfach bissle warten.


----------



## STSLeon (17. September 2009)

Bei mir hat das sich das Suchtgefühl noch nicht entfalltet. Bei der Grafik hat sich allerdings ein bißchen die Ernüchterung eingestellt. Autos sehen gut aus aber besonders die Boxencrew am Anfang ist relativ häßlich. Alles um die Strecke rum hab ich mir noch nicht angesehen, da war ich zu sehr auf das Fahren konzentriert. 

Performance ist bei mir eigentlich ganz gut, mit meiner GTX 260 spiele ich auf 1680*1050 mit 2*AA und habe keine Probleme.


----------



## killuah (17. September 2009)

DrSin schrieb:


> Ati *ODER* EA, einer von beiden hat ******** Gebaut.
> 
> Wobei es ja auch nicht überall so ist



hab das gleiche problem. maximal 45fps, und bei vielen gegnern in der nähe starke slowdowns, das niedrigste was ich bisher gesehen habe waren 18fps (alles hoch, 1680x1050 4aa/8af mit HD4850 1GB @ 700/1000)


----------



## Phame (17. September 2009)

Phame schrieb:


> Wie stell ich das denn ein wenn ich mit 2 Monitoren zocken will?




Macht ihr da eigentlich nen internen Wettkampf wer mich am längsten ignorieren kann?!


----------



## DrSin (17. September 2009)

killuah schrieb:


> ... (alles hoch, 1680x1050 4aa/8af mit HD4850 1GB @ 700/1000)



Wenn ich das einstelle hab ich ne Diashow 
Wobei es relativ egal ist ob AF aus, oder auf 8x ist, sind vllt 1-2fps unterschied.

Kack Nordschleife - fett aus der Kurve gefolgen 

Edit:


Phame schrieb:


> Macht ihr da eigentlich nen internen Wettkampf wer mich am längsten ignorieren kann?!




Wenn keiner was weiß, kann dir auch keiner helfen, das bringt auch das dauernde Pushen nix!


----------



## STSLeon (17. September 2009)

Nordschleife habe ich noch garnicht probiert. Muss das mal machen und dann volle Röhre aus der Kurfe fliegen.

@Phame, keine Ahnung. Wenn die AUflösung im Spiel nicht angeboten wird must du warten. Wenn du sie auswählen kannst ist doch kein Thema

Edit: DrSin, du hast verloren


----------



## DrSin (17. September 2009)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Edit: DrSin, du hast verloren



 wie was wo?

Also wenn diese Kurve kommt: (Karussell)
http://www.autobild.de/ir_img/57739922_9c20f4ed88.jpg

Gib ordentlich Gas


----------



## Tomateeeee (17. September 2009)

und wie ist es ???? bin noch beim installen kanns garnet abwarten ^^ also raus mit der sprache ? ^^


----------



## Micha-Stylez (17. September 2009)

Ist einfach nur geil das Spiel kann man nicht anders sagen , Grafik ist der Hit , die beste Grafik der NFS Serie würde ich mal so behaupten und endlich kommt dieses " Ich fahr noch eine Runde" Feeling wieder auf.

Am Anfang kriegt man gar nicht genug davon und der Sound sorgt für Gänsehaut , richtige Anlage vorausgesetzt.

Also ich muss auch mal ein Lob aussprechen , endlich mal wieder ein NFS Teil der einen Spaßfaktor mit bringt.

Mfg Micha


----------



## STSLeon (17. September 2009)

Vorallem bringt er Anspruch mit sich, anders als sonst bei NfS. Sound ist aber wirklich geil, die Autos klingen wirklich echt. Der BMW in dem man seine erste Runde dreht klingt in echt auch so.


----------



## Tomateeeee (17. September 2009)

so ich hab jetzt die ersten rennen hintermir das einzigste was mich stört ist die lenkung mitm gamepad ... kann da leider nicht leicht einschlagen wie bei anderen titeln .. sonderm immer nur so stoßweise wie die tasta oder kann man das einstellen im menu ? sonst ist das spiel der absolute hammer ;D


----------



## STSLeon (17. September 2009)

Du kannst den Einschlag im Menü verstellen. Ich weiß nur nicht ob das auch fürs Gamepad gilt oder nur für das Lenkrad


----------



## Tomateeeee (17. September 2009)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Du kannst den Einschlag im Menü verstellen. Ich weiß nur nicht ob das auch fürs Gamepad gilt oder nur für das Lenkrad




danke werde ich gleich ma austesten aber umso mehr man fährt umso geiler wirds ich will keine 2runden rennen mehr ich will mehr


----------



## der_flamur (17. September 2009)

Oh, der Paketdienst kommt gleich... Ich habs gleich^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. September 2009)

Porno 

*Bild zu breit*


----------



## b00naqua (17. September 2009)

Hier mal nen kleiner Tip von mir für den Anfang des Spiels:

*1. *Nehmt am besten den "Mazda RX-8" der ist nicht alt zu teuer aber hat gut Power und man kann an ihm alles Tunen "Nitro/Werk/Drift" wenn man mag...

Ich zb. bin mit ihm "alle Stufe 1 Rennen" gefahren ohne auch nur etwas am Wagen zu Tunen.

*2.* Wenn ihr eine Strecken gewonnen habt, könnt ihr sie trotzdem immer wieder fahren "zb. um alle Kurven zu Meistern" und dafür jedes mal aufs neue Punkte, Belohnungen und Geld einkassieren.

Ich hab zb. jetzt gerade einmal "Stufe 1" fertig, bin ein paar Einladungs-Events gefahren und hab schon über 600.000€, ca. 95.00 Profilpunkte bin Level 17 und hab mehrere Master-Abzeichen.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (17. September 2009)

schönes game, aber ich komm mit der steuerung net klar - das is wie segeln, lul
kann ma einer nen screen posten, wie ihr die % fuer lenkung, bremsen ect habt?


----------



## K-putt (17. September 2009)

@BLiNDMaNKiND   , üben macht den meister  
desto besser dein auto ist , desto besser lässt es sich fahren

kann man da noch was mit der graphicsconfig.xml machen?

<prop name="CarDetailLevel" cardetaillevel="2" />   <-- Warum nur auf 2 ? geht da nochmehr ?
<prop name="TrackDetailLevel" trackdetaillevel="2" />
<prop name="ShadowDetailLevel" shadowdetaillevel="3" />   <-- hier steht's ja auf 3


----------



## DrSin (17. September 2009)

So hab erfreuliches zu berichten, ich habe das Game im Moment auf ~ 60-70fps - ich habe Xfire geschlossen und Zack sind die FPS hochgeschossen


----------



## Tomateeeee (17. September 2009)

b00naqua schrieb:


> Hier mal nen kleiner Tip von mir für den Anfang des Spiels:
> 
> *1. *Nehmt am besten den "Mazda RX-8" der ist nicht alt zu teuer aber hat gut Power und man kann an ihm alles Tunen "Nitro/Werk/Drift" wenn man mag...
> 
> ...





nice ^^ bin grade ma lvl 7^^ aber der s3 ist auch net schlecht ;D


----------



## STSLeon (17. September 2009)

Bin mit dem RX8 unterwegs. Hoffe nur ich kann mir bald einen ordentlichen BMW kaufen.


----------



## Gast12348 (17. September 2009)

Naja muss nich unbedingt der RX8 sein, wer kein problem hat bisl quer zu fahren kommt auch mit dem E36 M3 sehr weit. Ich bin jetz lv18 und hab lediglich den BMW 135I ( für alle stufe 1 rennen ) und den BMW M3 E36 für alle stufe 2 rennen, und hier hat sich nen fehler ins Game geschlichen, zu anfang an wird der als Turbo deklariert ist aber nen Sauger, und dann fehlt mir die Motorenbezeichnung, es gibt nen 3liter und nen 3.2liter M3 und zudem die US M3 die hatten nochmal komplett andere Motoren. Aber das nur nen kleines Manko das mir aber gleich aufgefallen ist. Ich finds geil endlich mal wieder nen E36 in nem Rennspiel dabei zu haben, die alten BMW werden leider viel zu oft vernachlässigt in rennspielen.


----------



## BamBuchi (17. September 2009)

Ich kann im Quick Race noch keinen einen Bugatti fahren -.-


----------



## Rizzard (17. September 2009)

Könnt ihr einen guten Gamepad empfehlen, der nicht allzu teuer ist? Denn werde mir wohl oder übel mal einen zulegen müssen bevor ich mir NFS hole.


----------



## Rizzard (17. September 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur den XBOX360 Controller empfehlen kostet mit kabel so ca 35€
> 
> Gruß


 
Sind die nicht mittlerweile schon alle auf Wireless umgestiegen. Muss ich wohl im I-net checkn. Glaub kaum das ich einen mit Kabel im MM bekomme.


----------



## SLIKX (17. September 2009)

erscheint den eine Demo?


----------



## Klutten (17. September 2009)

Würdest du dir mal die Mühe machen und zumindest die letzten paar Tage des Threads lesen, wäre dir aufgefallen, dass es eine Demo in den nächsten Wochen geben soll.


----------



## DrSin (17. September 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur den XBOX360 Controller empfehlen kostet mit kabel so ca 35€
> 
> Gruß



Dito, oder gebraucht (wenn ihr nen Gamestop habt) für max. 20€


----------



## Phame (17. September 2009)

XBox 360 Controller ist beste, ich glaub ich nehm den morgen mal mit auf die Arbeit (ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker) und dann spiel ich da mal ne Runde bin allein im Raum die nächsten 2 Wochen


----------



## DrSin (17. September 2009)

Bilder? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wendigo (17. September 2009)

Gestern auf GameOne kam ein Bericht über das Spiel. 
Nachdem muss ich echt sagen, dass ich lieber auf Forza 3 warte.
Das ist mir ne Spur realistischer vom Fahrverhalten.


----------



## SESOFRED (17. September 2009)

Hi,

fährt jemand mit dem G25?
Wenn ja wie lässt sich damit fahren?

mfg


----------



## darkfabel (17. September 2009)

also mit was für einer auflösunf würde es bei mir laufen.

Q6600
4GB Ram DDR3 1333Mhz
GTX 275


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. September 2009)

1.920 x 1.200 mit 4x MSAA + 16:1 AF


----------



## der_flamur (17. September 2009)

Also ich muss sagen, ich hab meinen Elite-Serie Code immer noch nicht... Ist Amazon zu lahm?
PS: Das Spiel ist ja mal so richtig geil...


----------



## darkfabel (17. September 2009)

ok habe aber nur nen moni der 1440 x 900 macht


----------



## wuz1mu (17. September 2009)

Servus Leute!

Ich habe massivste Probleme beim zocken! Das Spiel ruckelt sich was zurecht, dass es gar keinen Spaß macht es zu spielen... Hab mich jetzt ein wenig umgeschaut in anderen Foren und bin wohl nicht der einzigste.. Anscheinend haben Leute mit ATI Karten mal wieder die A-Karte gezogen..

Obwohl mein System eigentlich ausreichen sollte, hab ich FPS im Bereich von 20-45(max), extreme Ruckler und zeitweise nur 12FPS.
GTA4 läuft ohne Probleme auf sehr hohen Einstellungen.. Also sollte Shift auch laufen..
Ich weiss echt nich was ich noch machen kann! Hat ansonsten noch jemand Probleme?

Hardware:
i7 @ 3.8GHz
R II E
HD4870X2
6GB OCZ 1600...
Raid0
Egal welche Auflösung 1680, 1920... Egal ob AA, AF on/off es ruckelt immer..

Gruß
wuz1mu


----------



## midnight (17. September 2009)

Also mein Xbox 360 wireless controller kam heute und ich hab ihn gleich mal ausprobiert. Das Spiel an sich find ich schonmal sehr gut, an der Empfindlichkeit des Pads muss ich noch feilen. Bin bisher nur das erste Rennen gefahren und hab einen Wagen gekauft, aber es macht schn sehr viel mehr Spaß als die letzten Teile!
Die Grafik ist hier auf dem Laptop mit 8600m gt jetzt nicht so toll, aber für mich völlig ausreichend 

so far


----------



## Tomateeeee (17. September 2009)

suche paar leute zum fahren xfire hab ich ts kann ich auch stellen wer will einfach ne pn ;D


----------



## TMJK (17. September 2009)

wuz1mu schrieb:


> Servus Leute!
> 
> Ich habe massivste Probleme beim zocken! Das Spiel ruckelt sich was zurecht, dass es gar keinen Spaß macht es zu spielen... Hab mich jetzt ein wenig umgeschaut in anderen Foren und bin wohl nicht der einzigste.. Anscheinend haben Leute mit ATI Karten mal wieder die A-Karte gezogen..
> 
> ...




Hi 
Hatte auch nur so um die 40 FPS mit meiner 4870X2,
habe aber dann den neuen 9.9er Treiber raufgehauen -- siehe da 60 FPS (vsync ein)!
Hin und wieder n paar Slowdowns, aber jetzt läufts angenehm!

1920x1200 4xAA/16xAF alles auf max

Tolles Spiel!

MFG TMJK


----------



## Tomateeeee (17. September 2009)

lol wasn das bei diesen special event stufe 1 ford gt gegen viper battel starte meine nicht die will net losfahren -.-


----------



## Puffer (17. September 2009)

Bei mir läufts auch schwer bescheiden. 
Will mal hoffen, dass das per Patch oder im neuen Catalyst besser wird, sonst war Shift mein Fehlkauf des Jahres.


----------



## darkfabel (17. September 2009)

soo also ich will ein rennen veranlassen wer macht mit bitte alle bei mir PM ich stelle meinen TS zurverfügung.

Termine werden noch gemacht dachte so an das weekend: gegen  8Uhr abends bis KA.

bitte alle melden die lust haben.

Kaufe mir das game morgen erst.


----------



## Tomateeeee (17. September 2009)

sie haben post


----------



## Puffer (17. September 2009)

So, bin gerade mal 2x hintereinander das gleiche Rennen gefahren und habe mit FRAPS gebencht:

1. Lauf
1680x1050; 4xMSAA; 16AF; Rest Max.
FPS Min; Max; Avg
17; 66; 37

2. Lauf
1680x1050; 0xMSAA; 0AF; Rest Mittel
FPS Min; Max; Avg
21; 66; 40

System:
Q6600 @ 3,20 GHz
HD 4890 OC
8 GB RAM
Vista64

Da kann doch wohl was nicht ganz stimmen.


----------



## darkfabel (17. September 2009)

OK TEam aufstellung:

1. Darkfabel
2.Tomateeeee

Wenn ihr euch dann bei uns meldet bekommt ihr die TS  daten.


----------



## Player007 (17. September 2009)

Also wenn ich das Game auch in meine Händen halte / auf meiner Festplatte sitzt, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei 
Kannst ja nochmal nen Thread im Clan Forum eröffnen^^

Gruß


----------



## push@max (17. September 2009)

Jetzt habe ich das Spiel auch endlich...kann es kaum erwarten!


----------



## darkfabel (17. September 2009)

Soo hier könnt ihr euch Anmelden.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcghx-clanforum/69790-nfs-shift-team-am-weekend.html#post1120207


----------



## Ecki12 (17. September 2009)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> wuz1mu
> 
> ...




also ich hab mit meinem System (siehe signatur gar keine Probleme, ich kanns auf den höchsten einstellungen mit ner auflösung von 1920 X 1080 GAR KEINE Probleme
ich werd mal benchen jetz ^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. September 2009)

*@ Puffer*

Bekannter Bug auf Radeons - steht in unserem Artikel


----------



## Puffer (17. September 2009)

Den hab ich noch gar nicht gelesen.


----------



## der_flamur (17. September 2009)

Boah... Die KI auf "schwer" einzustellen ist echt Brutalität... Ich muss sagen, da hab ich mich unterschätzt...

Hat eig jemand von den Amazon-Bestellern einen Code bekommen? (für die Elite Serie)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. September 2009)

*Ati Eyefinity* [5.120 x 1.600 / 4x MSAA + 16:1 AF]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. September 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *Ati Eyefinity* [5.120 x 1.600 / 4x MSAA + 16:1 AF]




Warum darfst du schon auf ner neuen Radeon spielen 
Wie gemein^^

Zu Performance ist sicher kein Kommentar drin, oder  ?


----------



## kalkone (17. September 2009)

mal ne ganz dämliche frage^^:
kann man im spiel auch pn´s schreiben, an freunden, die in der fl drin sind?

aber ich muss schon sagen, das spiel is klasse, aber der online modus is bescheiden, keine chat räume, spiele werden per zufall ausgesucht...

€: mir is gerade aufgefallen, laut handbuch gibt es einen LAN modus, im online menü soll ein einen "lan-modus-knopf" geben, hat den wer?^^


----------



## Ecki12 (17. September 2009)

Shift läuft nicht mehr!!

Ich hab heute den ganzn Tag normal gezockt, jetz hab ich fraps installiert und schon gehts nich mehr hab shift schon neu installiert und fraps deinstalliert aber es kommt immer noch die Fehlermeldung "Shift.exe hat ein Problem entdeckt und muss beendet werden..." was soll ich nur tun deas is doch SOOOOO n tolles spiel


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. September 2009)

> Warum darfst du schon auf ner neuen Radeon spielen?


Ich muss 


> Zu Performance ist sicher kein Kommentar drin, oder?


Doch klar. Es läuft mit mehr als 1 Fps.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. September 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich muss
> Doch klar. Es läuft mit mehr als 1 Fps.






Muss, tu nicht so als wäre das ne Qual


----------



## Puffer (17. September 2009)

@ Marc

Ist bei der Treiberversion für die neue Radeon denn der Performancebug beseitigt, oder spielst du mit dem normalen 9.9er?


----------



## Micha-Stylez (17. September 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *Ati Eyefinity* [5.120 x 1.600 / 4x MSAA + 16:1 AF]




Sieht einfach nur Hammer aus , so macht das mit Sicherheit riesen Fun.

Netten Wagen haste da . Ich würde auch gern mal , "Spielen müssen".


Mfg Micha


----------



## donbon (17. September 2009)

Soooo 3h angezockt und schon schön Bugatti gefahren
Jedoch muss ich sagen, dass es echt schwer ist 100m im Peleton OHNE Blechschaden zu fahren

KRITIK: WARUM geht in jedem Autospiel der Analogtacho FALSCH
Ist das denn sooo schwierig???

Sonst aber echt gut!
Meine HD 4870 macht keine Probleme @ W7 und neuste Treiber!
so long...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. September 2009)

> Ist bei der Treiberversion für die neue Radeon denn der Performancebug beseitigt, oder spielst du mit dem normalen 9.9er?


Da ich nicht weiß, ob dies auch unter NDA steht, kann ich dir dazu nichts sagen - sorry.


----------



## Phame (17. September 2009)

Ich hoffe das heißt kein nein. 

Aber theoretisch wüßtest du ob du uns glücklich machen könntest ^^


----------



## Puffer (18. September 2009)

Ich hoffen jetzt auch mal, dass es nicht der 9.9er ist, mit dem er spielt und das der Bug beseitigt ist. Bald wissen wir mehr.
Muss ich mich halt solange um die Kurven ruckeln.


----------



## Tomateeeee (18. September 2009)

so mein neues baby ;D ^^ Nissan GTR (Werksumbau) die karre is so geil sabber ;D   aso 1te mal norschleife mit standart Nissan GTR war nur 7:35 ;D aber ich glaube ich bin schon 7:10 gefahren mit Nissan GTR VSpec muss ich dann mal nen screeni machen ^^

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=141368&stc=1&d=1253232444


edit: 7:07  mitm Nissan GTR Werksumbau ^^ und da sind noch min 10 sec luft drinne das nur mitm gamepad mit lenkrad nochmehr ^^


aber seht selber  

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=141369&stc=1&d=1253241915


----------



## sobo85 (18. September 2009)

hallo leute, könnt ihr mit bei meinem grafikproblem mit shift helfen?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...em-mit-verschiedenen-spielen.html#post1121109

postet dann bitte in den thread von mir.
danke für eure hilfe !!!!!!!!


----------



## Phame (18. September 2009)

Irgendwie glaube ich liegt es am Physx. Ich hab gesehen dass das mitinstalliert wurde aber ich hab mir gedacht ich hab eh keine Nvidia also kann ichs auch deinstallieren. Gedacht, getan. Jetz startet aber Shift nichtmehr weil kein Physx drauf ist. Jedes andre Spiel mit Physx wars egal ob Physx installiert war oder nicht es lief trotzdem. Ich glaube dass da wieder ordentlich Gelder geflossen sind seitens NVidia und ein ATi Update nicht wirklich etwas bringen wird. Naja ich hoffe ich kann mich eines besseren belehren lassen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. September 2009)

Shift nutzt wie viele viele andere Spiele CPU-PhysX. Ergo muss es installiert sein. Mit NV hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## Phame (18. September 2009)

Oke dann hab ich das falsch interpretiert danke für die Richtigstellung. Kann man das irgendwie ausschalten? Ich denke ein bisschen mehr Leistung wird duch die Deaktivierung drin sein odeR?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. September 2009)

Du kannst nicht einfach die Physik abschalten  PhysX ist genauso wie Havok eine Physik-Middleware, die in Massen von Spielen eingesetzt wird. Nvidias GPU-beschleunigtes PhysX hat damit erst mal wenig zu tun ...


----------



## Phame (18. September 2009)

Ah okay schade ich dachte ich könnte jetzt meine FPS zuhause bissle steigern dadurch ^^ Naja Pustekuchen.


----------



## DrSin (18. September 2009)

Soo der Code für die Elite Serie von Amazon ist da, mal sehen was mich da erwartet


----------



## perforierer (18. September 2009)

Demo ist da:
Downloads - Need for Speed


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (18. September 2009)

Shiftgrafik sieht besser als Gridgrafik aussieht weil grid die Gelbsucht wie Most Wanted hat^^

Scheiss nikotingelber farbeinschlag...


----------



## midnight (18. September 2009)

Was ihr immer alle an dem Veyron so toll findet. Ich find das Ding ist hässlich wie die Nacht. Werde nachher erstmal weiterspielen. Ich muss jetzt bei dem geilen Wetter erst mal raus (=

so far


----------



## HamburgerJungs (18. September 2009)

Ich würde das Erlebnis auch irgendwie gerne teilen, allerdings gehör ich alktuell noch zu der Fraktion mit deutlichen Performance Problemen.

Mal sehen ob ich das in den Griff bekomme.


Achja, der Code von Amazon is mittlerweile raus, sollten also alle Vorbesteller haben.

Grüße


----------



## DrSin (18. September 2009)

HamburgerJungs schrieb:


> Achja, der Code von Amazon is mittlerweile raus, sollten also alle Vorbesteller haben.
> 
> Grüße



Hab ich vor einer Seite schon gesagt 

Ist aber nix dolles, 5 Rennen...


----------



## Ecki12 (18. September 2009)

> KRITIK: WARUM geht in jedem Autospiel der Analogtacho FALSCH
> Ist das denn sooo schwierig???



Der Tacho geht richtig... Bei manchen autos zeigt der tacho mph und dann stimmt wieder alles (60mph=100km/h)


----------



## Birdy84 (18. September 2009)

SESOFRED schrieb:


> fährt jemand mit dem G25?
> Wenn ja wie lässt sich damit fahren?


Fährt sich wie GTR, GTR2, Race, M3 Challenge. Ich finde das gut.

Edit: Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit die Ladezeiten zu verkürzen? Kann man irgendwie die "Autopräsentation" kurz vor dem Rennstart überspringen oder sogar entfernen? Es nervt nämlich tierisch, wenn man ein Rennen schaffen will und jedes mal wieder nutzlos warten muss.


----------



## RedBrain (18. September 2009)

Endlich Demo!!! Mal testen. 


@Ecki12

60 Mph = 96 Km/h
62,1 Mph = 100 Km/h


----------



## Player007 (18. September 2009)

Unglaublich was Amazon hier abzieht 
Meine Bestellung ist am 16.9. raugegangen um 14 Uhr, damit es am 17.9. ankommt. Aber nein, es ist bis heute nicht angekommen 
Gleich erstmal den Amazon Kontakt angerufen und gesagt, das das immer noch nicht da ist. Die schon jaja unser Sorgenkind. Ich erstmal WTF was soll das bedeuten. Die dann ja wir haben auf Großbrief umgestellt, deshalb haben wir keine Sendungsverfolgung mehr. Mit DHL wäre es schon da, hat sie gesagt . 
Jetzt kann ich bis zum 25.9. warten, ob es noch vorher kommt, sonst bekomme ich mein Geld zurück.
Ey ich dreh hier am Rad 

Gruß


----------



## Agr9550 (18. September 2009)

die screens schocken echt 

will auch


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (18. September 2009)

was mich am meisten schock, das PCGH mal wieder nicht über Performanceprobleme auf der Main berichtet -.-


----------



## Tomateeeee (18. September 2009)

suche noch ne nette runde für jetzt ^^ 

wer will kann ts kommen 

62.104.169.91:8767


----------



## Birdy84 (18. September 2009)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> was mich am meisten schock, das PCGH mal wieder nicht über Performanceprobleme auf der Main berichtet -.-


Welche denn? Hab das Spiel jetzt auf zwei unterschiedlichen PCs gesehen C2D+ATI und C2Q+NV, und das Spiel lief dort rund.


----------



## n3o123 (18. September 2009)

Also die Grafik is der Burner aber mit meinem Q9550 @3,6Ghz und der Ati 4870x2 habe teilweise echt mieße Ruckler. KEIn Mikro Ruckeln. Weiß jeman weiter? Treiber sind Aktuell Alles auf High und MIttel schon getestet


----------



## JimBeam (18. September 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> 7:09 NS mit Veyron  Postet mal ein paar rundenzeiten
> 
> (Bringt so nebenbei richtig Fahrerpunkte so ne Quickrace )
> 
> ...



6:55 mit dem Veyron, der Zonda R geht aber besser, damit bin ich 6:54 gefahren trotz mehrerer kleiner Abflüge.


----------



## Birdy84 (18. September 2009)

@n3o123: Schalt doch mal das Crossfire ab.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. September 2009)

*@ Bamboocha2510*

Sofern du von NfS sprichst - lesen *hilft*.





> Von der ursprünglichen Planung, Ihnen heute Grafikkarten-Benchmarks von Need for Speed - Shift zu präsentieren, mussten wir absehen. Nvidias Geforce bereiten unserer Vorabversion keine Probleme, AMDs Radeons dagegen sind deutlich langsamer als üblich. AMD ist dies bereits bekannt, man arbeite derzeit noch an Optimierungen für Shift.


----------



## Gast12348 (18. September 2009)

Hab mal nen kleines Video gemacht von meinem lieblingsauto, leider nich die beste Qualität 
Video - TinyPic - Kostenlose Bild- und Videospeicherung und gemeinsame Nutzung von Fotos

So wie er da aussieht, genauso würd ich ihn mir in real aufbauen, ein Traum


----------



## D.I.Y (18. September 2009)

Mit welchem Grafikkarten Treiber zockt ihr denn Shift??

Meins stürzt bei jedem laden der ersten Testrunde ab 

Edit: GeForce...


----------



## Masher (18. September 2009)

Also ich bin über den NFS Teil wie auch über die letzten 2 einfach nur entäuscht, und ich will nicht wissen wie dieses Game 90% erreichen konnte, Ladezeiten dauern ewig, Menü ist unnötig kompliziert gestaltet, man kann manche Rennen nicht(!) beenden, vom Rest mal gar zu schweigen.

-und man merkt auch das dahinter ein Teil der GTR Entwickler sitzt, und es quasi ein GTR light Arcade im NFS Gewand ist-kann es nicht empfehlen!

Nur über die Performanceprobleme die manche anscheinend haben kann ich nichts negatives sagen, trotz maximaler Einstellungen AA+AF ruckelfrei-Q9450-4890-4GB (Catalyst 9.8)


----------



## push@max (18. September 2009)

Ich habe mit meinem System überhaupt keine Probleme @1280x1024 @Full-Settings...keine Ruckler usw.

Was mir negativ aufgefallen ist, ist die falsche Tachodarstellung.

Die Geschwindigkeitsanzeige im HUD stimmt überhaupt nicht mit der auf dem Tacho überein.


----------



## D.I.Y (18. September 2009)

Welcher GeForce Grafikkarten Treiber? Am besten auch noch mit GTX 260!

Sry aber ich bin gerade so frustiert!!!

Ich versuche schon seit Stunden es endlich zum laufen zu bewegen


----------



## Rizzard (18. September 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich bis zum 25.9. warten, ob es noch vorher kommt, sonst bekomme ich mein Geld zurück.
> Ey ich dreh hier am Rad
> 
> Gruß



Überbrück dir die Zeit doch wenigstens mit der Demo

Das Amazon das nicht mehr mit der Sendungsverfolgung macht ist echt zum brechen. Bei mir hätte heute auch was ankommen sollen, und so kann ich überhaut nicht prüfen wo die Sendung nun ist


----------



## RedBrain (18. September 2009)

NFS Shift Grafik hui.....  Steuerung Tastatur pfui...


----------



## Rizzard (18. September 2009)

RedBrain schrieb:


> NFS Shift Grafik hui.....  Steuerung Tastatur pfui...



Ist gewöhnungssache. Man findet sich sogar mit Tastatur relativ schnell rein. Auf mittel wirds schon zu einfach.


----------



## DrSin (18. September 2009)

Naja also mit Tasta muss echt nicht sein, im moment noch mim 360 Controller und denke bald dann Lenkrad


----------



## SolidBadBoy (18. September 2009)

also ich hab das spiel heut gespielt! ich bin irgendwie nicht so zu frieden mit dem spiel 
ich hätte mehr erwartet!

BITTE fragt nicht was mir dran nicht gefällt! Mir gefällts einfach nicht!

MfG
Solid


----------



## Puffer (18. September 2009)

@Performance
Mich würde mal interessieren, ob wohl alle Magazine die gleiche Version für den Test bekommen haben. Auffallend ist nämlich, dass die GS überhaupt gar nix von Performanceproblemen berichtete. Um flüssig mit max. Details zu spielen reicht lt. denen eine 4870. Ziemlich verwirrend.


----------



## DrSin (18. September 2009)

Also bei mir lüppt es mittlerweile mit meiner 4870, wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass es teilweise schon auf 30fps runtergeht, sonst 70-80.


Tarnkappenbomber? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_flamur (18. September 2009)

Ich muss mal gleich von meinen Schätzchen, dem Lotus Elise (Werkfahrzeug) hier posten.


----------



## DrSin (18. September 2009)

Meine Werksfahrzeuge... joa da ist mehr als eins, aber es gibt ja keinen guten Foto Modus -.-


----------



## der_flamur (18. September 2009)

DrSin schrieb:


> Meine Werksfahrzeuge... joa da ist mehr als eins, aber es gibt ja keinen guten Foto Modus -.-


Tipp: FRAPS


----------



## DrSin (18. September 2009)

Was meinst du womit ich meine Screens mache? Und Fraps bringt auch keinen Foto Modus bei den eigenen Wagen rein...


----------



## kalkone (18. September 2009)

hi leute,
dumem frage, wie kann man im spiel freunden eine PN schicken?? geht das überhaupts?? wenn net was bringt einem dann die freundesliste?!ß^^

p.s. heiße peda, wenn wer fahren will einfach adden und so^^


----------



## JimBeam (18. September 2009)

Also ich bin mit Automatikschaltung (Gamepad Schultertasten defekt...) aber ohne andere Fahrhilfen gefahren.
Es gibt für GTR2 und rFactor eine gemoddete Nordschleife, die find ich noch authentischer, mich nervt die ganze Werbung überall.... Und durchs karussel bin ich auch noch nicht richtig gekommen... Fahr immer oben rum. 

Zum driften, hab ich gar nich probiert, hab das Game durchgespielt ohne einmal driften zu müssen.


----------



## Tomateeeee (18. September 2009)

JimBeam schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit Automatikschaltung (Gamepad Schultertasten defekt...) aber ohne andere Fahrhilfen gefahren.
> Es gibt für GTR2 und rFactor eine gemoddete Nordschleife, die find ich noch authentischer, mich nervt die ganze Werbung überall.... Und durchs karussel bin ich auch noch nicht richtig gekommen... Fahr immer oben rum.
> 
> Zum driften, hab ich gar nich probiert, hab das Game durchgespielt ohne einmal driften zu müssen.





nordschleife ist schon gut gemacht ^^ bin ich mak realgefahren 12 min ;D ^^


----------



## Tomateeeee (18. September 2009)

suchen och leute added mich unter "Tomateeeee" dann können wir mal ne runde drehen


----------



## Birdy84 (19. September 2009)

G25: Lenkeinschlag 720° und die Einstellungen im Spiel (s. Screenshot).

Edit: Wo ist eigentlich der LAN Modus und kann man irgendwie die Ladezeiten verkürzen?


----------



## Tomateeeee (19. September 2009)

boah ich breche !!! was isn das stimmst die karre auf 3 strecke ab und kommt ne 4te strecke is das setup weg ... ich breche !!!!!!!! wasn das fürn scheiss nordschleife spa donigton top 290 kmh eingestellt ... kommt neandere strecke stellt es sich total um da schalte ich erst bei 270 kmh im 6ten ... dämpfer stimmen nicht mehr abtrieb was das ???? das ist so lächerlich dann kommst nordschleife denkst alle ok top speed 250 ffahr ich über 50 sek nur im begrenzer .... was das ??? kann mir einer heilfen .... komisch die 1ten 3gänge stimmen immer nur der 4-6 gang .... das ist so lächerlich ..... 
wieso vergeude ich 9 std nur um die karre perfekt einzustellen ... ich hasse auf nordschleife dadurch 40 sek langsamer auf anderen kursen zum glück nur 10-20 sek langsamer ... ich hassse das .... wie soll man da rennen gewinnen im multiplayer ... und ich bin nicht der einzigste der deswegen rummeckert !!!!!!!! wann kommt diesbezüglich endlich nen patch ...


----------



## donbon (19. September 2009)

Der Tacho geht definitiv Falsch bei vielen Autos (Audis usw.). Wenn mph dann sollten die Tachos auch nur bis 160 gehen und nicht bis 280..280mph wäre dann doch etwas übers Ziel geschossen...
NAtürlich nur in der Cockpitansicht...Bei der freien Sicht laufen die Tachos


----------



## RedBrain (19. September 2009)

Hm... mein Thrustmaster 2in1DT wird getestet. Mal sehen, ob das gut ist oder nicht.



EDIT: NFS Shift erkennt mein Gamepad nicht...


----------



## ATImania (19. September 2009)

So habe NfS Shift DEMO wieder von der Platte gekickt und da kommt mir auch nie wieder dieser over Hype Titel rauf. Gameplay selbst mit dem Xbox 360 Controller unter aller sau! Technisch nicht wirklich besser wie Grid (eher umgekehrt) und laut EA ist ein Athlon X2 5000+ *Standart* und ein 5600+ *Optimal* und die Radeon HD 4800 series ebenfalls empfohlen. Bekomme aber selbst bei 1280x1024 ohne AA, ohen VSync und mit nur 8x AF max. 25 Fps (eher 20 Fps)! Das ist ja genauso schrecklich wie bei Undercover 

Sorry aber auch das Schadensmodell welches ich unter "Option" auf "Komplett" gestellt habe ist ein Witz! Horror Crash in SPA mit überschlag und nur die linken Rückleuchten waren kaputt und die Motorhaube leicht beschädigt. Und der Kommentar zu schluss im Trailer "mit bis zu 7 Spielern Online" WAS??? Will mich EA Verarschen??

Sorry aber Shift war ganze 15 Minuten auf meinem PC installiert und jetzt wird wieder GRID gezockt.


----------



## ATImania (19. September 2009)

Habe es nochmal kurz Installiert um was zu probieren und habe es flüssig zum laufen gebracht! 

800x600, AA/AF: Aus, VSync: Aus, All @ Medium ~30 Fps 

Hallo?? Das Game fährt sich wie Kaugummi! Alles läuft in Zeitlupe und bei Tempo 70 - 80 in einer langen Kurve das totale übersteuern! Das Heck überholt einen schon fast. Um das Fahrzeug gerade zu halten muss ich 3 - 4 mal gegenlenken. Das hat schon nichts mit Simulation zu tun, außer man will ein schlechtes Setup bzw. Fahrverhalten simulieren. Und auf 30 Minuten langen einstellungsmöglichkeiten um ein Auto fahrbar zu machen habe ich kein Bock. Und richtig Simulation ist Shift auch nicht. Außer du kannst real auch eine Nissan GTR spielend auf die Motorhaube nehmen und Autos durch die Luft fliegen lassen^^

GRID macht es (zumindest aus meiner sicht) in jedem Punkt besser! Okay GRID ist eher Arcade aber es fühlt sich um längen besser an.


----------



## ATImania (19. September 2009)

Ja gut, es wird Leute geben die es richtig gut finden und das ist auch okay aber das trifft nicht auf die Main Stream gamer zu und genau das war die NfS Serie vor Shift! Nämlich Main Stream 

Von der sicht aus gesehen macht es GRID schon besser. 

Hier mal der Technikcheck von Gamestar.de! Ich habe meine Hardware mal umrandet und wie gesagt, selbst in 1024x768 ruckelt es


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. September 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> Ja gut, es wird Leute geben die es richtig gut finden und das ist auch okay aber das trifft nicht auf die Main Stream gamer zu und genau das war die NfS Serie vor Shift! Nämlich Main Stream
> 
> Von der sicht aus gesehen macht es GRID schon besser.
> 
> Hier mal der Technikcheck von Gamestar.de! Ich habe meine Hardware mal umrandet und wie gesagt, selbst in 1024x768 ruckelt es



Das liegt an den ATI-Karten. Mit ner GTX hätteste 80~100FPS @ max. 

Die ATIler müssen auf den nächsten Catalyst warten. Bei meiner HD4870 deht nichtmal der Lüfter auf, die werden garnicht ausgelastet. Ein schöner Bug  

Dennoch ein sehr geiles Spiel, die Lenkung kann man sich manuell einstellen (für den XBox360-Gamepad-Flamer da oben =P ) 

Das Schadensmodell ist erste Sahne, das Geschwindigkeitsgefühl perfekt, die Effekte beim Aufprall sind sehr gut gemacht. Und der Sound erst, ein leckerbissen für gute Boxen


----------



## buzty (19. September 2009)

so, ich hab es jetzt relativ flüssig ans laufen bekommen: 720p und mid-high, da ich eh nicht soo nah vorm monitir sitz sieht es ganz ok aus 

hat ausser mir noch jmd das problem dass sich das spiel beim laden nach einem rennen öfter mal aufhängt? also wenn man das spiel verlässt und wieder ins menu zurück kehrt. ist bei mir ganz oft wenn ich 2 rennen gefahren hab...


----------



## Tomateeeee (19. September 2009)

ich habs nur wenn ich 2-3 auf deskopt switch und dann wieder zurück ...  aso und ich hatte schon 4 bluescreens immer wenn ich shift spiele  ^^ ka ob ram volläuft oder wat was ich prime stable isser hat schon 36 std gehabt  ^^


----------



## der_flamur (19. September 2009)

also Ich hab mit meinen Sys auf 1680x1050 4xAA 8AF keine Probleme... ~40FPS. Das geht in Ordnung. Aso alles auf high...


----------



## Gast12348 (19. September 2009)

Also ich weis echt nich was manche für probleme haben mim Ausbrechenden heck, leute das ist halt so wenn man ein Auto fährt mit ner 100% Differentialsperre und Heckantrieb, da wird euch im richtigen leben auch mit ner 250Ps kiste der arsch wegrutschen wenn ihr in ner kurve nen gasstoss gebt oder probiert vollgas zu fahren. Fahrt mal nen Auto komplett ohne Fahrhilfen also ohne ESP, ABS, ERS mit ner 100% gesperrten Achse, warscheinlich stehts heck nach der ersten kurve schon quer. Wenn man sensibel mit Gas und bremse umgeht lässt sich Shift richtig gut fahren. Man merkt richtig die unterschiede zwischen Heck, Allrad und Fronttriebler. Z.b der Evo 9 der beist sich echt bei jeder kurve in den asphalt wie sein reales vorbild es auch macht. Und der M3 lässt sich wunderbar herrlich durch die kurven schleudern wie sein reales vorbild. 

Ich find grade bei Grid fahren sich die Autos wie auf Seife, die rutschen und schlingern total komisch, nich annähernd das gefühl richtig grip zu haben, besonders merkt man das bei Grid beim M3 und mein Skyline die beiden wagen steuern sich in Shift einfach viel viel eher wie ihre realen vorbilder und vorallem kann man präzise steuern was bei Grid kaum möglich ist. Vom Sound mal zu schweigen denn der ist bei Shift einfach genial. 
Ich hab irgendwie so das gefühl es gibt so ne hasstirade unter den Grid jüngern und die probieren jetz mit jeden noch so kleinen argument Shift runterzumachen, ich hab gestern auch mit so nem Grid anhänger gelabert der hat Shift wieder verkauft weil er im Menü 2 klicks machen muss statt einem ....


----------



## ATImania (19. September 2009)

Sorry aber ich bin schon mit vielen Fahrzeugen in meinem Leben gefahren u.a auch mit einem Porsche Carrera @ 325 PS und selbst bei dem musste ich nicht 3 - 4 gegenlenken um geradeaus zu fahren. 

Und ich habe überhaupt kein Grund NfS schlecht zu reden! Von NfS II bis NfS Undercover habe ich alle NfS Teile gezockt und war immer ein riesen Fan der Serie und selbst Pro Street für Nintendo Wii habe ich noch verteidigt aber hier von Shift bin ich nur enttäuscht. Von NfS Nitro will ich gar nicht erst anfangen! Diese Serie sollte wirklich begraben werden!


----------



## midnight (19. September 2009)

Also ich find ja dieses Punktesystem geil. Wenn man sauber überholt gibts Punkte und wenn man jemanden einfach aus der Kurve drescht auch - gute Idee. Hab jetzt erst ein paar Rennen gefahren, aber es macht echt Spaß. Nur am Controller muss ich noch feilen - das wird alles noch nicht so ungesetzt wie ich das gern hätte 
Ahja und was Negatives hab ich auch: Die Gegner lassen sich sehr einfach drehen. Alles schiebt sich da durch die Kurven - das geht doch nich an!


so far


----------



## Gast12348 (19. September 2009)

so ist es, nen vergleich zwischen Tastatur oder Gamepad zwischen realität ist wohl etwas absurd, Ich kann nur sagen mim Lenkrad ist es sehr stimmig zu fahren, und ausbrechen tut mir keine karre wenn ich grade ausfahre.

@Ati Mania, nun ich glaub dir ja das du schon porsche Carrera gefahren bist, aber ich denke nicht das du den unter den bedienungen gefahren hast wie im Spiel oder auf ner Rennstrecke herschen, besonders nicht wenns nicht der eigne Porsche ist. Oder hast das ding ausm Stand mit Vollgas durchgetretten ( wenn da nicht am Lenkrad dich festkrallen mustest weis ich auch nicht ) aber physikalisch isses einfach so das beide Reifen nicht konstant den gleichen grip haben verliert ein reifen bisl die haftung bei nem sperrdiff schmiert dir die karre halt ab, besonders schnell passiert dir das eben auf ner Rennstrecke wo die ideallinie viel Gummi enthält wärend der rest der strecke mässigen grip bietet, stell dich da mal mit nem hecktriebler und gesperrten diff so auf die spur das eine seite auf der ideallinie steht und die andere seite nicht auf der ideallinie, dann mach mal nen sprint, ich wette dir wird der arsch ausbrechen, vorallem wenn du die kupplung schnalzen lässt ( was du ja im Game eh machst falls du nicht grad ne Analoge Kupplung hast )


----------



## ATImania (19. September 2009)

Du hast schon recht, wenn man ein Hecktriebler von 0-100 voll startet wird das Heck schon mit durchdrehenden Reifen von links nach rechts eiern aber wenn ich auf der Strecke mit 60 - 80 Km/h  aus einer Kurve komme und das Fahrzeug dann nach links und rechts eiert ist das nicht normal. Soviel Stabilität (via domstrebe, Sportfahrwerk ect.) und Grip sollte schon vorhanden sein, dass ein direktes fahren ohne ständiges rutschen oder über- und untersteuern möglich ist. Und das ist dann wiederum eine sache des Setups und da habe ich einfach keine Lust ständig mein Fahrzeug an die Strecken anpassen zu müssen. 

Und eine "Simulation" wird sowieso nie an das Original heran kommen. Eine Echte Simulation wäre viel zu teuer in der Entwicklung als das man sowas als Videospiel raus bringen könnte. Von daher lieber gleich ein Arcade Game mit einem hauch realismus. (Meine Meinung) 

Aber trotzdem ist es vällig okay wenn ihr das Game gut findet aber ich bin von NfS enttäuscht und werde mich wohl von der Serie verabschieden außer es kommt mal wieder was ansprechendes


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (19. September 2009)

also meiner meinung nach solltest du mal die dodge viper richtig einstellen - das biest zeigt gut wie es untersteuern kann - und es lässt sich auch gezielt übersteuern - geilgeilgeil das spiel - wenn doch bloß keine bugs drin wären ...


----------



## Speedi (19. September 2009)

Ic h weiß jetzt nicht, ob die Frage schon gestellt wurde, aber ich stell sie jetzt einfach mal.

Wie ist die Performance von NFS Shift?
Also kann mal jemand sein System, Einstellungen im Spiel und Hardware (Treiber) posten?


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (19. September 2009)

Also...

Phenom 9750 @ 2,8 
HD4870 512
4 GB DDR2 800

Performance grottig ( zwischen 7 und 65 FPS ) < liegt aber an dem Catalyst, hoffe mal,das bald nen Hotfix rauskommt.

Naja Fahrverhalten, da muss ich erstmal nen paar Stunden investieren, damit ich mein Momo richtig eingestellt bekomm....

Driften is fürn Arsch, habs nur mit dem BMW 135 hin...

Ansonsten ganz nett, aber die Frustmomente überwiegen momentan noch, sodass ich gezwungen bin wieder Grid zu spielen.


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (19. September 2009)

momentan am notebook:
core2extreme , nvidia quadro FX 3700M , 4gb arbeitsspeicher

kein aa -sonst alles auf hoch außer schatten auf mittel - und ich merke kaum ruckeln - meiner meinung nach: alle achtung - verdammt schnell für ein modernes rennspiel-also undercover laggt bei mir extrem°!

ich fahr hier momentan mit tastatur und finds trotzdem richtig gut zu fahren!


----------



## Gast12348 (19. September 2009)

C2Q Q6700@3ghz 
Geforce GTX260 
4GB Ram 
Vista 32bit 

Performance ist super, bei nem haufen gegner vor der Nase hab ich nie unter 40 die meiste zeit aber überwiegend zwischen 60-70fps ( mehr als 70geht nicht wegen Vsync ) gemessen mit Fraps 

settings im Game : 1280*1024@70hz 8*MSAA 16*AF alles auf Max


----------



## kalkone (19. September 2009)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> Also...
> 
> Phenom 9750 @ 2,8
> HD4870 512
> ...



kann nur zustimmen!! sobald man unfall baut bricht das system ein von 20-50fps auf 1fps für mehrere sekunden.

x4 9950be
hd4870pcs+ 512mb
4gb ram
wd7


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (19. September 2009)

was mir nur irgendwie suspekt ist...:
wenn ich und sehr viele andere direkt erkennen das das spiel mit fehlermeldung abstürzt sobald man die schattendarstellung umstellt - so etwas muss doch wohl einigen testern und programmierern von EA vor dem release aufgefallen sein???

also meiner meinung nach hat ea da schlampig gearbeitet...


aber ansonstens ists ganz schön


----------



## JimBeam (19. September 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Ja da geht noch was  wenn nur die paar treffer net wären...
> 
> Werd morgen mal suchen nach dir
> 
> Ladet mal eure Controller settings hoch, bin noch nicht 100% zufrieden und mein Lenker nervt aufbaun/abbaun usw... das ich mal sehe wies bei euch so ausschaut



Ja da geht noch was 
Allerdings für mich nicht mit dem Veyron, der Zonda R macht einfach mehr Fun.
Diese Runde auch mit ABS


----------



## kalkone (19. September 2009)

für mich schaut es so aus:
spiel soll bald fertig werden--> was wird für den relase optimiert(nv) und was wird nachgepatcht(ati)... oder der sporadische online modus, ohne lobby, zwar mit freundesliste, die hilft aber net viel^^... der lan modus der nachgepatcht werden soll aber schon im handbuch steht.

wenn dass alles noch past ein tolles spiel


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (19. September 2009)

hihi - kann ich mir richtig vorstellen^^

der chef kommt rein zu den programmern und sagt-nächste woche musses fertig sein
-programmer bekommen fast einen herzinfakt und oberpprogrammer sagt: nagut-wenn es umbedingt bis dann fertig sein muss dann,,, xD


ist schon heftig-deswegen kommt bei mir auch kein win7 ohne erstes service pack auf den pc^^


ich werd mich heute nachmittag mal online zocken - name ist BullGuard
-wie in crysis...


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (19. September 2009)

wer mir nen guten regen-mod macht dem kauf icht diesem ab!

irgendwie finde ich das wetter echt langweilig - und wer kann schon behaupten das es am nürburgring nicht regnet???


selbst nfs porsche hatte auf der strecke "autobahn" eine regenstrecke! - und in monaco fuhr man auch bei nacht!!!


----------



## phenom-2 (19. September 2009)

Das spiel hohle ich mir unbedingt besitze den hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speedi (19. September 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Mit deiner Kiste gar nicht die rede wert
> 
> Alles maximum kein Problem, 4AA bei mir, aber ich glaub sowieso das die ruckler bei crashes eher an nem Bug liegen als an der AA einstellung
> 
> Gruß



Hm, ok.
Ich werd mir das Spiel glaub ich dann auch zulegen.
Ich bin gleichermaßen ein Fan von Arcade-Spielen, als auch von Simulationen.
Grid fand ich sehr gut^^
Mal sehen, ob Shift Grid das Wasser reichen kann und vielleicht noch besser ist! 

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Tomateeeee (19. September 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> geht klar, Fun ist der Veyron aber auch


 

hammer alter ^^ nice vid sag ma hast du die strecke komplett im kopp ??? du fährst ja 3st die kurven das ist hammer ^^


----------



## xTc (19. September 2009)

JimBeam schrieb:


> Ja da geht noch was
> Allerdings für mich nicht mit dem Veyron, der Zonda R macht einfach mehr Fun.
> Diese Runde auch mit ABS



Nette Runde. 

Habe mir dem Zonda R gerade mal "dirty" eine 6:43:050 hingelegt. Da ist noch Luft nach oben. Mit dem R8 LMS kommte ich leider nicht unter 7 Minuten. Da fehlt einfach die Leistung.....


----------



## der_flamur (19. September 2009)

Ich hab beim Support gefragt warum es laut Handbuch einen Lan-Modus gibt, aber es nicht im Spiel ist. Zitat: ,,Wir müssen einige kleine Probleme vom Lan-Modus beseitigen, aber Sie können sicher sein, das der Modus ins Spiel kommt." 
Das bedeutet es kommt ein Patch... Die Frage nur: WANN?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. September 2009)

ich will erstmal nen ATI-Patch, das ich es überhaupt richtig spielen kann -.-


----------



## Mindfuck (19. September 2009)

man mich kotzt der fehlende lan modus total an....ich könnt schreien... so bleibt mir nur auf der nordschleife paar rekorde zu brechen... online zogg ich kaum da man nur zufällig eingeteilt wird...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (19. September 2009)

Hab das game seit heute...das ist der hammer vorallem in höchstmöglicher qualität sieht es porno aus ABER!!!
Ich kann den S4 nicht sehen??? hat noch jemand das Problem das der S4 beim Händler nicht zu sehen ist???


----------



## JimBeam (19. September 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Nette Runde.
> 
> Habe mir dem Zonda R gerade mal "dirty" eine 6:43:050 hingelegt. Da ist noch Luft nach oben. Mit dem R8 LMS kommte ich leider nicht unter 7 Minuten. Da fehlt einfach die Leistung.....



Also wenn bei dir bei 6:43 noch einiges geht dann muss ich wohl kapitulieren...
//Edit: obwohl vielleicht doch noch nicht...^^
Ohne Fahrhilfen?

Hab btw. grad den Maserati MC12 gefunden unter geliehene Wagen, wusste gar nicht das es die Kategorie gibt. 
Der sollte auch so um die 6:50 gehen, verliert aber zu viel Zeit auf den Geraden.


----------



## BamBuchi (19. September 2009)

Wo kann man den Werksumbau machen..

Ich find das ned


----------



## xTc (19. September 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Wo kann man den Werksumbau machen..
> 
> Ich find das ned



Geht nicht bei allen Fahrzeugen. Damit der Werksumbau klappt, muss das Fahrzeug den Buchstaben "W" im Hersteller-Logo haben.

Sobald du alle Tuning-Teile eingebaut hast, kannst du den Werksumbau durchführen. Den Werksumbau machst du mit "<--------" Nicht "Pfeiltaste Links" sondern Backspace.




JimBeam schrieb:


> Also wenn bei dir bei 6:43 noch einiges geht dann muss ich wohl kapitulieren...
> Ohne Fahrhilfen?
> 
> Hab btw. grad den Maserati MC12 gefunden unter geliehene Wagen, wusste gar nicht das es die Kategorie gibt.
> Der sollte auch so um die 6:50 gehen, verliert aber zu viel Zeit auf den Geraden.



Mit Fahrhlfen ist es ja langweilig. Mittlerweile habe ich den Bogen auch raus. Am Anfang drifteten die Autos bei mir fast immer durch die Kurven, nun klappt es.

Von der 6:43 hab ich leider keinen Screen. Hab ebend noch ne 6:50 hingelegt, allerdings mit einem Abflug. Der Abflug hat mich bestimmt 8 bis 10 Sekunden gekostet.......


Gruß


----------



## JimBeam (19. September 2009)

Ja ich fahr auch ohne, hab nurmal gefragt, neue Bestzeit hab ich oben reineditiert.


----------



## BamBuchi (19. September 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Geht nicht bei allen Fahrzeugen. Damit der Werksumbau klappt, muss das Fahrzeug den Buchstaben "W" im Hersteller-Logo haben.
> 
> Sobald du alle Tuning-Teile eingebaut hast, kannst du den Werksumbau durchführen. Den Werksumbau machst du mit "<--------" Nicht "Pfeiltaste Links" sondern Backspace.
> 
> ...





hä?

Hab meinen lAMBO lp 560 jetzt alle upgrades installiert.. und geht immer noch ned wenn ich backspace drücke -.- hä


----------



## xTc (19. September 2009)

Hab ich schon gesehen. Ich schaue mir gerade andere Auto's an. Vllt. gibt es noch alternativen zum Zonda.

Die meiste Zeit verliere ich aktuell noch zwischen Karussell und Schwalbenschwanz. Vom Start bis Bergwek läuft es eigentlich immer wie geschmiert. 




BamBuchi schrieb:


> hä?
> 
> Hab meinen lAMBO lp 560 jetzt alle upgrades installiert.. und geht immer noch ned wenn ich backspace drücke -.- hä



Der Gallardo hat keinen Werksumbau. Schau dioe mal das Symbol beim Murcielago an. Dort ist ein "W" neben, das steht für einen verfügbaren Werksausbau.


----------



## JimBeam (19. September 2009)

Ja Karussel da fahr ich immer oben lang, da komm ich auch nicht richtig durch.

Der Mucielago mit Werksumbau ist auch ein nettes Gerät, hat glaub Einstufung 20,9. Der Zonda hat 20,5.


----------



## Tomateeeee (19. September 2009)

also ich hab jetzt mal alle fahrhilfen aus (hatte nur mit TC und ABS gespielt weil mein scheiss stick ne macke hat).. ich finde bei allrad getriebenen auto nur den unterschied das du ihn besser durch die kurve ziehen kannst oder mir ist nix aufgefallen ^^ ka  

aber heck bzw frontriebler lass ich die finger ^^ dann brauche ich nen lenkrad + pedale


----------



## xTc (19. September 2009)

Nochmal zum Werksumbau:

Schau dir den Screenshot im Anhang an. Wenn dort oben ein "W" ist, gibt es einen Werksumbau. 

Der Lambo mit 20,99 liegt allerdings nicht so gut wie der Zonda.


----------



## Mindfuck (19. September 2009)

JimBeam schrieb:


> Ja Karussel da fahr ich immer oben lang, da komm ich auch nicht richtig durch.



die ideale geschwindigkeit im Karussel ist 85 km/h schneller gehts nicht.... und von oben anfahren dann im richtigen moment einlenken mit exakt 85 km/h dann fliegt man auch nicht raus...




> Der Lambo mit 20,99 liegt allerdings nicht so gut wie der Zonda.


ist einstellung sache...mit dem lambo bin ich am schnellsten..


----------



## darkfabel (19. September 2009)

Heute startet Unser NFS Renntag wer noch lust hat online mitzuspielen soll sich bei mir oder bei Tomateeeee melden wäre sehr nett wir suche noch LEute.

Wir werden über TS uns unterhalten. TS adresse bekommt ihr dann.


----------



## xTc (19. September 2009)

JimBeam schrieb:


> Also wenn bei dir bei 6:43 noch einiges geht dann muss ich wohl kapitulieren...
> //Edit: obwohl vielleicht doch noch nicht...^^



Wooohsaaaaa gute Zeit von dir. Könnt mir gerade so in den Po beißen  In der letzten Kurve habe ich noch nen 360° hingelegt. Aber es hat trotz zwei Fahrfehler noch gereicht.

Hab mir gerade mal ne Corvette getunt. Die hat Potenzial. Im ersten Anlauf gleich ne 6:50 mit einigen Fahrfehlern. Wenn man die Corvette in den Griff bekommt, sollte da einiges gehen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (19. September 2009)

Danke fürs beantworten meiner Frage......hab noch gleich ne 2te in der Hoffnung das wenigstens die Beantwortet wird,:Kann man keine Felgen mehr lackieren???


----------



## JimBeam (19. September 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Wooohsaaaaa gute Zeit von dir. Könnt mir gerade so in den Po beißen  In der letzten Kurve habe ich noch nen 360° hingelegt. Aber es hat trotz zwei Fahrfehler noch gereicht.
> 
> Hab mir gerade mal ne Corvette getunt. Die hat Potenzial. Im ersten Anlauf gleich ne 6:50 mit einigen Fahrfehlern. Wenn man die Corvette in den Griff bekommt, sollte da einiges gehen.



Moment, 6:39 trotz 360° Dreher? Da muss ich mich morgen nochmal ransetzen....


----------



## der_flamur (19. September 2009)

Alta ich wär mehr als froh wenn ich das in GTR2 schaff^^


----------



## darkfabel (19. September 2009)

also morgen geht unser weekend nochmal los wer lust hat bitte melden bei mir oder bei Tomateeeee


----------



## Mindfuck (19. September 2009)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Danke fürs beantworten meiner Frage......hab noch gleich ne 2te in der Hoffnung das wenigstens die Beantwortet wird,:Kann man keine Felgen mehr lackieren???


nein und eigene spoiler kann man sich au net machen ... es gibt nur fertige teile....


----------



## JimBeam (19. September 2009)

@FM100: ich glaube kaum das solche Zeiten bei GTR2 möglich sind.

@xTc: 6:35.1 
vielleicht sollten wir einen Hotlap Thread aufmachen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. September 2009)

Mein Evo @ Max Tuning


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (20. September 2009)

wer schlägt meinen rekord???

Hazyview Oval : 12:178 sec  : Pagani Zonda R

hihi - ich kann super driften mit dem zonda wenn alles an fahrhilfen aus ist^^


----------



## der_flamur (20. September 2009)

JimBeam schrieb:


> @FM100: ich glaube kaum das solche Zeiten bei GTR2 möglich sind.




Hast ja recht... aber wär geil wenn man das schaffen könnte


----------



## spartanicus (20. September 2009)

Hey Leute,

Ich hab ein Problem bei NfS.

Und zwar stürzt das Spiel immer wieder nach der gefahren Testrunde ab, also wenn dieser "Lädt, Bitte warten..." Bildschirm kommt.

Er lädt kurze Zeit und dann kommt ein Fenster mit "Windows hat ein Problem festgestellt..." und so weiter.

Kann mir einer sagen woran das liegen kann, denn meine anderen Spielefunktionieren einwandfrei??

Bitte um Hilfe!!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (20. September 2009)

Nimms mir nicht krumm aber ist es denn Original.?.selbst wenn nicht wirst du sagen klar, aber ich kenne dieses Phänomen von nicht Originalen. (Ich hab alles Original nur nebenbei).


----------



## spartanicus (20. September 2009)

Jaja klar ist Original!!

habs erst gestern von amazon bekommen!!

kann dir auch nen foto schicken!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (20. September 2009)

Dann wird wohl nur ne Neuinstallation helfen!?


----------



## Speedi (20. September 2009)

Hi all!

Ich hätt da auch noch ne Frage.
Ich hab ein 5.1-System am PC dran. Wie kann ich Shift beibringen, dass es nicht nur Stereo, sondern Surround ausgibt?
Irgendwie finde ich das bei den Sound-Einstellungen nicht!


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## JimBeam (20. September 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Super Zeit, bei mir hüpft der Zonda immer aus ner Kurve  muss weiterüben ...Schade das kein 956er zu fahren ist dann könnte man sehen ob die 6:11 von Bellof im Spiel möglich sind
> 
> Gruß



Naja die Zeit war pures Glück, ich schaff die jetz selber nicht mehr 

Ja die 6:11 werden wohl ein ewiger Rundenrekord bleiben.
Gibts reale Rundenzeiten vom Zonda?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (20. September 2009)

moin,

@ kepi007: also in der demo hat er automatisch 5.1 gemacht bei mir, er steuert nur den center nen bissl laut an finde ich. center gedrosselt und sofort konnte ich hören wo die gegner mich überholen wollen.
wenn er in der demo automatisch 5.1 macht wird er das ja im vollpreisspiel auch tun.

mfg


----------



## Speedi (20. September 2009)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> @ kepi007: also in der demo hat er automatisch 5.1 gemacht bei mir, er steuert nur den center nen bissl laut an finde ich. center gedrosselt und sofort konnte ich hören wo die gegner mich überholen wollen.
> wenn er in der demo automatisch 5.1 macht wird er das ja im vollpreisspiel auch tun.
> ...



Also ich hab davon nix gemerkt... 
Und das sollte ja zu hören sein^^
Ich weiß noch, dass ich bei Grid ein ähnliches Problem hatte, mit dem automatischen Umschalten auf Surround, aber ich weiß die Lösung nichtmehr...


----------



## JimBeam (20. September 2009)

Es gibt bestimmt nur keinen der bescheuert genug ist mit dem Ding auf der Schleife zu fahren. 

Hmm mit dem Zonda F bin ich grad mal eine Runde gefahren, 6:57, der kommt aber ziemlich schnell mit dem Heck. Geht dafür über 340. 
Also sind wir über 30sek. von der Realität entfernt.


----------



## Sinned321 (20. September 2009)

Mal ne frage, gibt es irgendwo ne anleitung wie man vernüftigt driftet? Im moment ist alles bei mir eher zufall^^


----------



## nulchking (20. September 2009)

Habe s gestern mal kurz angezockt und kann nur sagen  das es schon Spass macht aber kein NfS für mich ist. Hätte lieber Grid 2 heißen sollen oder so.
Warte immer noch auch eine Mischung von Underground 2 und Most Wanted^^


----------



## bleedingme (20. September 2009)

dfence schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwie so das gefühl es gibt so ne hasstirade unter den Grid jüngern und die probieren jetz mit jeden noch so kleinen argument Shift runterzumachen, ich hab gestern auch mit so nem Grid anhänger gelabert der hat Shift wieder verkauft weil er im Menü 2 klicks machen muss statt einem ....


 
Laß doch die "Jünger" mal beiseite und sieh es so:
Egal was Publisher und Entwickler von "Back to the roots" gelabert haben, Shift orientiert sich an Grid - Punkt. Und daran muß es sich dann wohl auch messen lassen:

Grafik - sehr hübsch, aber wer an der bonbonfarbenen Optik in Grid was auszusetzen hatte, müßte Shift hassen.

Menüführung - eindeutig noch umständlicher als in Grid. Allerdings bietet Shift dafür auch wesentlich mehr, das man unterbringen muß.

Gameplay - Ein aufgeblasenes Grid (im positiven Sinne) - mehr Strecken, mehr Autos. Weiterer Pluspunkt ist m.E. das Tuning, das macht ordentlich Spaß. Die ganzen Herausforderungen in Kombi mit Kohle verdienen, Punkte sammeln und Sterne kassieren ist für meinen Geschmack etwas zuviel des guten. Fahrerisch kann ich's jetzt noch nicht abschließend beurteilen, mein TM F430 braucht noch Feineinstellung. ABER: Dieses Schadensmodell... ne, geht gar nicht. Unter aller Kanone. Wenn ich nach nem Frontaleinschlag mit über 200 Sachen meinen werksgetunten Cammaro SS noch am halben Feld vorbeibekomme und gewinne, dann erinnert mich das fatal an Automaten-Arcade. Da kann man sich die leicht verbogene Motorhaube auch komplett sparen. In diesem Punkt war Grid schon keine Leuchte, aber da wurde wenigstens optisch was geboten.

Mein Fazit:
Shift (etwas krachiger aufgemacht) macht Vieles etwas anders als Grid (im direkten Vergleich seriöser), aber nicht immer besser. In Summe würde ein Vergleichstest von beiden bei mir ein Unentschieden ergeben, wobei beiden eine absolute Spitzenwertung versagt bleibt.

Ich spiele beide Spiele trotzdem mit viel Spaß.


----------



## Jor-El (20. September 2009)

Ich bin auch arg von der Steuerung enttäuscht. Hab eigentlich auf ein Forza für den PC gehofft.
Die Grafik ist der Hammer, keine Frage. Ist aber halt nicht alles.
Naja, mit etwas Glück wird Dirt 2 meine PS-Gier stillen können.


----------



## xTc (20. September 2009)

JimBeam schrieb:


> @FM100: ich glaube kaum das solche Zeiten bei GTR2 möglich sind.
> 
> @xTc: 6:35.1
> vielleicht sollten wir einen Hotlap Thread aufmachen.



Joa nett. Ich liege bei 6:35:200. Allerdings ist da noch Luft nach oben. Bin drei mal ordentlich abgeflogen. Werd mich gegen Abend nochmal auf die Stecke wagen. 

Irgendwie hebt mir der Zonda in letzter Zeit zu oft ab, daher werden die meisten Runden nur immer 6:37:xxx....


----------



## Klutten (20. September 2009)

Keine einzige Niederlage? Du bist wohl der typische "Ich-drück-auf-Escape-bevor-ich-verliere-Spieler"


----------



## xTc (20. September 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Keine einzige Niederlage? Du bist wohl der typische "Ich-drück-auf-Escape-bevor-ich-verliere-Spieler"



Nix da, ich habe kein einziges Rennen abgebrochen.....

Hab am Anfang teilweise viele "Einladungs-Events" gefahren. Da kommt man schnell zu Kohle und kann sich ein gutes Auto samt Tuning kaufen.


----------



## JimBeam (20. September 2009)

Ich bilde mir ein auch ein paar mal 2. gewurden zu sein und hab trotzdem 0 Niederlagen, zählt das erst als Niederlage wenn man nicht aufs Podium kommt?


----------



## xTc (20. September 2009)

Oleee, neue Rundenbestzeit. Vorallem, absolute Punktlandung.


----------



## Markusretz (20. September 2009)

Ist zwar vielleicht etwas OT, aber eine Frage zu den Gamepads hätte ich trotzdem.

Da ich zur Zeit am überlegen bin mir einen zu kaufen dachte ich erst an Logitech, da ich mit dieser Firma recht zufrieden bin.
Jetzt habe ich aber hier gelesen, dass viele einen von der XBOX verwenden und dieser auch fast überall empfohlen wird.
Nur leider habe ich keinen Vergleich mit den XBOX zu den Logitech Gamepads gefunden.

Wa sind die Vor- bzw. Nachtteile der einzelnen Gamepads? Oder sind diese gleichwertig und nur das Design ein anderes?

Wäre sehr froh wenn ihr mir da etwas weiterhelfen könntet.

Auf 5 oder 10€ mehr oder weniger kommt es mir nicht unbedingt an. Er soll nur Kabellos sein

Gruß Markus


----------



## Klutten (20. September 2009)

@ Jan
Die Rundenzeit ist mal glatt.


----------



## matti770 (20. September 2009)

ab wann kann man das Werkstuning nutzen?


----------



## xTc (20. September 2009)

matti770 schrieb:


> ab wann kann man das Werkstuning nutzen?



Der Werksumbau ist möglich, wenn du alle verfügbaren Tuning-Teile verbaut hast. Weiterhin muss das Fahrzeug, den Werksumbau aber noch unterstützten. Dies tun aber nicht alle Wagen. 

Ob ein Werksumbau verfügbar ist, erkennst du am "W" im Hersteller-Symbol beim Autohändler.


Gruß


----------



## kalkone (20. September 2009)

hey geht heut abend was zam zum bisl nordschleifen fahren?

ich will meinen 10er wagen optimieren (die 7:20 wird bald fallen)


----------



## JimBeam (20. September 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Oleee, neue Rundenbestzeit. Vorallem, absolute Punktlandung.



Auf die hundertstel genau.. Photoshop lässt grüssen 
Wenn du bei 6:25 bist will ich einen Videobeweis. 

Fährst mit Lenkrad oder Pad?


----------



## xTc (20. September 2009)

JimBeam schrieb:


> Auf die hundertstel genau.. Photoshop lässt grüssen
> Wenn du bei 6:25 bist will ich einen Videobeweis.
> 
> Fährst mit Lenkrad oder Pad?



Nix Photoshop. Ein paar Hundertstel gehen da bestimmt noch. War einmal in der Wand und zweimal auf dem Rasen....

Ich fahre mit Tastatur.


----------



## STSLeon (20. September 2009)

Bin auch im Shift Fieber, neben meinem M3 hab ich noch einen 911 GT3 (geilste Karre ever) und einen 370 Z für die Driftevents. Wobei Driften wirklich ******* schwer ist. Inzwischen gefällt es mir besser als Grid, weil einfach mehr geboten wird. Nordschleife muss ich mir noch mal antun, bin bis jetzt immer übelst abgeflogen


----------



## JimBeam (20. September 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Nix Photoshop. Ein paar Hundertstel gehen da bestimmt noch. War einmal in der Wand und zweimal auf dem Rasen....
> 
> Ich fahre mit Tastatur.



Du fährst ohne jegliche Fahrhilfen mit Tastatur solche Zeiten?? Das doch krank.


----------



## Tomateeeee (20. September 2009)

kalkone schrieb:


> hey geht heut abend was zam zum bisl nordschleifen fahren?
> 
> ich will meinen 10er wagen optimieren (die 7:20 wird bald fallen)





JOA DIGGER SCHICK MIR NE PN !!! dann kriegst TS DATEN !! wir suchen noch ne schöne NOOB/CRASH FREIE RUNDE  ^^ 

ich wäre dabei  also meldet euch bin jetzt aber erstma 30 min afk ich hab hunger und hol mir nen Döner  ^^


----------



## kalkone (20. September 2009)

hey tomate geh aufs ts^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. September 2009)

Hab mal grad mein R34 ein Werksumbau gegönnt. Tja was soll ich sagen....wer bitte denkt sich solche Daten aus???  514Km/H Höchstgeschwindigkeit, das wäre ja der "Überwagen"


----------



## xTc (20. September 2009)

JimBeam schrieb:


> Du fährst ohne jegliche Fahrhilfen mit Tastatur solche Zeiten?? Das doch krank.




Hab zwar noch ein Gamepad im Schrank, aber ich spiele meistens mit der Tastatur. Wir könnten auch mal "SPA" fahren. Auch eine sehr geile Strecke. Alternativ Road America. 

@ Tomateeeee:

Darf ich demnächst auch mal mitfahren?


----------



## JimBeam (20. September 2009)

Ist mir recht, ich fahr heut Abend auf beiden Strecken mal ein paar Runden.


----------



## kalkone (20. September 2009)

aber wenn dann ohne rangliste(werden dann siege/niederlagen dazugezählt)
und bisl zeit zum fahrzeugoptimieren^^


----------



## Tomateeeee (20. September 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Hab zwar noch ein Gamepad im Schrank, aber ich spiele meistens mit der Tastatur. Wir könnten auch mal "SPA" fahren. Auch eine sehr geile Strecke. Alternativ Road America.
> 
> @ Tomateeeee:
> 
> Darf ich demnächst auch mal mitfahren?





komm ts ich ess nur noch auf kakolve ist auch da ^^

hier die ip 62.104.169.91:8767


----------



## rehacomp (20. September 2009)

Mal ne Frage, hat jemand von euch die Rückspiegel (links außen und mitte) vollständig zu sehen bekommen?
Hab Fotos gesehen da war fast das ganze kokpit drauf.


----------



## Tomateeeee (20. September 2009)

es gibt ne neue ts ip wenn irh wollt schreibt ne pn an mich oder darkfabel ^^


----------



## matti770 (20. September 2009)

@xTc

Danke dir.


----------



## der_flamur (20. September 2009)

Jungs, kleines Problem: Kann ich überhaupt einen BMW M3 GT2 oder einen Audi R8 LMS im Karrieremodus spielen?


----------



## xTc (20. September 2009)

FM100 schrieb:


> Jungs, kleines Problem: Kann ich überhaupt einen BMW M3 GT2 oder einen Audi R8 LMS im Karrieremodus spielen?



Glaube nicht. Kann sie auch nur im "Quick Race" fahren.


----------



## Birdy84 (20. September 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Hab am Anfang teilweise viele "Einladungs-Events" gefahren. Da kommt man schnell zu Kohle und kann sich ein gutes Auto samt Tuning kaufen.


Ich gehe genau so vor, allerdings bringt für mich das Tunen scheinbar keinen Vorteil. Denn die Gegner passen sich mir irgendwie an und das Tuning bewirkt nur, dass mein Wagen insgesamt schwerer zu beherrschen ist bzw. die Rennen aufgrund der höheren Geschwindigkeit anspruchsvoller werden. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Baker79 (20. September 2009)

Die Demo speichert bei mir die Soundeinstellungen ingame nicht. Mir fliegen bei jedem Menüwechsel jedesmal fast die Ohren weg.


----------



## Phame (20. September 2009)

Gibts in der Demo eigentlich die selben Performaceprobleme wie in der Vollversion?


----------



## ATImania (20. September 2009)

Phame schrieb:


> Gibts in der Demo eigentlich die selben Performaceprobleme wie in der Vollversion?



Jup! Gehe ich zumindest mal von aus, denn wenn es bei mir erst ab 800x600 @ Medium "flüssig" läuft, kann da was nicht stimmen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. September 2009)

CPU plus Catalyst-Bug.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. September 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> CPU



Naja wenn man sich die Foren durchließt wohl eher nicht, dort sind sämtliche Systeme von Low-High End vertreten. Baut man ne Nvidia ein, gehts auf jedem


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (20. September 2009)

ALso ich kann die Demo mit 2560x2048 gerade noch flüssig spielen wenn ich AA aus lasse - aber alles andere ist max.

9600GT SLI, E2180@3,2


----------



## kalkone (20. September 2009)

BeetleatWar1977 schrieb:


> ALso ich kann die Demo mit 2560x2048 gerade noch flüssig spielen wenn ich AA aus lasse - aber alles andere ist max.
> 
> 9600GT SLI, E2180@3,2




und ich hab mit meiner hd 4870pcs+ und x4 9950 bei 1680x1050 auf max meine probleme. hab jetzt bischen runterdrehn müssen, dass es nicht mehr all zu oft zu performance(hauptsächlich wenn man gegen eine wand fährt) einbrüchen kommt.
ikch hoffe das bald ein patch kommt, obs jetzt von seitens ati oder seitens ea behoben wird, is mir egal hauptsache es is weg


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. September 2009)

Meine HD4870 dreht bei jedem Spiel auf, außer bei SHift. Sie wird also garnicht erst ausgelastet. Ich habe sogar weniger FPS wenn ich die Grafik runterstelle, ich kapier nicht was die Programmierer da verzapft haben. 

Ich habe auch schon sämtliche "Tricks" ausprobiert. 

- Kompatibilitätsmodus  
- Admin ausführen
- exe umbenennen
- PhysicX aktualisiert
- Cat 9,9 draufgehauen
- Catalyst AI deaktiviert
- Shift mehrmals neustarten 


Alles probiert ohne Erfolg =(


----------



## Phame (20. September 2009)

Also ich hab jetzt mal den 9.9er weggemacht und 9.8er drauf. Und jetzt läufts besser als je zuvor xD Kommt halt immernoch auf die Strecke an aber so flüssig liefs echt noch nicht. Ich lass den jetzt drauf bis Update kommt.


----------



## BamBuchi (20. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein 7.Auto^^


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (20. September 2009)

Ich habe mich mal durch die Dateien gefummelt und es gibt wohl unterschiedliche Shaderpfade für Nvidia/Ati und noch einen Standardpfad. 
Soweit - sogut.
Aber (war ja klar)
die Engine kann die Shader "on the fly" compilieren - was sie aber monentan nicht machen  ich vermute mal das im Augenblick nur der Nvidiapfad geht.


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (21. September 2009)

dafür hat nvidia ja auch geld bezahlt...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. September 2009)

Quelle?


----------



## RedBrain (21. September 2009)

Nach löschen von Videos in Shift Demo-Verzeichnis lässt sich das Spiel starten. Doch der Ladebildschirm zum Rennen bleibt hängen. Der Symbol dreht die ganze Zeit und tut sich nichts.

Ich würde diese Videos am bestens *nicht* löschen:

FlythroughLondonCircuit.bik
FlythroughSpaEra3.bik



Probier es mal aus.


----------



## msdd63 (21. September 2009)

buzty schrieb:


> so, ich hab es jetzt relativ flüssig ans laufen bekommen: 720p und mid-high, da ich eh nicht soo nah vorm monitir sitz sieht es ganz ok aus
> 
> hat ausser mir noch jmd das problem dass sich das spiel beim laden nach einem rennen öfter mal aufhängt? also wenn man das spiel verlässt und wieder ins menu zurück kehrt. ist bei mir ganz oft wenn ich 2 rennen gefahren hab...



bei mir hängt es sich nicht regelmäßig auf. aber ab und zu ist es bei mir ähnlich. dann kann ich das spiel nicht mal per task manager beenden sondern muß den rechner aus schalten. das kenne ich sonst gar nicht. vista läuft bei mir bombensicher.


----------



## Markusretz (21. September 2009)

Markusretz schrieb:


> Ist zwar vielleicht etwas OT, aber eine Frage zu den Gamepads hätte ich trotzdem.
> 
> Da ich zur Zeit am überlegen bin mir einen zu kaufen dachte ich erst an Logitech, da ich mit dieser Firma recht zufrieden bin.
> Jetzt habe ich aber hier gelesen, dass viele einen von der XBOX verwenden und dieser auch fast überall empfohlen wird.
> ...



Will zwar nicht nerven, aber kann mir keiner kurz mal weiterhelfen?

Gruß Markus


----------



## DrSin (21. September 2009)

Das Xbox360 Pad wird nativ vom OS unterstützt (bei Vista / 7 und auch XP, Treiber kommt im schlimmsten Fall per Windows Update)

Alle Spiele die das Games for Windows Logo tragen unterstzützen den Controller, du musst nix Einstellen & Co.

Beim Logitch Cillstream (das ist der Vergelichbare zum xbox pad) hast du zwar eine "Kühlung", dafür aber kein Rumble Effekt und musst halt den Treiber installieren.

Persönlich nutze ich das Xbox360 pad seid 2 Jahren, davor eins im PS Design - ich will das 360er nicht mehr missen! - Meine Empfehlung.


----------



## msdd63 (21. September 2009)

Markusretz schrieb:


> Ist zwar vielleicht etwas OT, aber eine Frage zu den Gamepads hätte ich trotzdem.
> 
> Da ich zur Zeit am überlegen bin mir einen zu kaufen dachte ich erst an Logitech, da ich mit dieser Firma recht zufrieden bin.
> Jetzt habe ich aber hier gelesen, dass viele einen von der XBOX verwenden und dieser auch fast überall empfohlen wird.
> ...



ich war mit logitech gamepads zufrieden. gute qualität. der xbox360 controller for windows ist sehr gut. der vorteil ist die kombilität mit spielen. da ist man auf der sichreren seite. ich empfehle dir ganz klar das xboxpad. und ich bin sonst kein microsoft fan. habe maus und tastatur seit jahren von logitech und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Markusretz (21. September 2009)

Vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten.
So wie es ausschaut wird es wohl doch der XBOX-Controller werden.
Nur die weise Version gefällt mir nicht so ganz. Schwarz sollte er schon sein. Aber da gibt es ja keine Windows-Version.
Hab aber irgendwo gelesen, dass man sich zusätzlich einen Empfänger kaufen kann und dies dann trotzdem funktioniert.
Muss mal suchen ob ichs nochmal finde

Jetzt aber wieder zurück zum Thema 

Weis nicht wie manche von euch mit der Tastatur so gut spielen können.
Ich bin auch nicht der schlechteste Fahrer (glaube ich), aber ab Stufe 3 habe ich schon ganz schöne Probleme hinterher zu kommen. Beim 10-Runden Rennen in Spa komme ich mit einem Voll getunten GT2 gerade so hinterher.
Mal schauen wie es mit dem Pad dann so wird

Gruß Markus


----------



## Phame (21. September 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Quelle?






			
				NVIDIA_ADMIN schrieb:
			
		

> We've payed a lot of Money to EA, to get MAXIMUM Performance on NVIDIA Cards. Our Plan is to anger the ATi Users.




So sieht es leider aus


----------



## STSLeon (21. September 2009)

Ohne Link ist das leider noch kein Nachweis. Vorallem kann es sein, dass der der Typ nur Müll labert. Ist ja in den Branchen des öfteren so.


----------



## Rizzard (21. September 2009)

Phame schrieb:


> So sieht es leider aus


 
Das ist doch eh ne Scherzaussage irgend eines Users


----------



## msdd63 (21. September 2009)

Die Ladeteiten sind der Horror. Hat der Entwickler schon mal was von 4GB Ram und 64Bit OS gehört wo auch 4GB Ram voll adressiert werden können? Das kann doch nicht angehen das ich ewig warte bis ein Rennen startet.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (21. September 2009)

Markusretz schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten.
> So wie es ausschaut wird es wohl doch der XBOX-Controller werden.
> Nur die weise Version gefällt mir nicht so ganz. Schwarz sollte er schon sein. Aber da gibt es ja keine Windows-Version.
> Hab aber irgendwo gelesen, dass man sich zusätzlich einen Empfänger kaufen kann und dies dann trotzdem funktioniert.
> ...



Ich würde an deiner stelle erst mal in nem Media-Markt etc. testen, für mich ist der XBOX-Controller Murks, bin padmäßig mit dem PS1-Teil groß geworden und auf dem PC nehm ich auch heute noch das Logitech Rumblepad, gibt für mich nix besseres, kenn auch kein Spiel, wo der Logitech nicht funzt, also Treiberproblematik etc. sind für mich Fremdworte
Das Teil braucht man ja eh nur für Rennspiele (oder Resi 5 wegen der verkorksten Maus/Tastatur-Umsetzung) 
heise online-Preisvergleich: Logitech Rumblepad 2 Vibration Feedback Gamepad Refresh, USB (963325-1914/940-000072) / Deutschland
heise online-Preisvergleich: Logitech Cordless Rumblepad 2 Refresh, USB (963326-1914) / Deutschland


----------



## Micha-Stylez (21. September 2009)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Die Ladeteiten sind der Horror. Hat der Entwickler schon mal was von 4GB Ram und 64Bit OS gehört wo auch 4GB Ram voll adressiert werden können? Das kann doch nicht angehen das ich ewig warte bis ein Rennen startet.




Dann spiel mal ne Runde Fuel oder lad dir die Demo , das sind Ladezeiten Da kannste locker nen Kaffee machen und den auch noch trinken bevor das Game die Runde geladen hat .

Bei Shift finde ich es gerad noch so akzeptabel.

Das steigert ja auch die Vorfreude auf das nächste Rennen 


P.S. Ich spiel Shift mit dem Xbox 360 Controller , funktioniert einwandfrei !


Mfg Micha


----------



## Phame (21. September 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Das ist doch eh ne Scherzaussage irgend eines Users



Ja eine von mir  Als kleine Anspielung dass der werte Marc nicht dran glauben will dass Nvidia bissle die Griffel im Spiel hat


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (21. September 2009)

weiß vll. jemand wie ich mit einer nvidia quadro fx 3700M   oder sonstigen cad-karten antialising in shift aktivieren kann???


----------



## Raskolnikow (21. September 2009)

Kann mir jemand Empfehlungen für ein gutes und günstiges Gamepad für  NFS Shift nennen? 
Bin bis jetzt immer Tastatur und Maus treu geblieben, da ich am PC bis dato noch keine Rennspiele gespielt habe.


----------



## Phame (21. September 2009)

Boah he wie oft wollt ihr denn noch fragen?! Das Gamepad von der XBox 360 ist perfekt.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (21. September 2009)

Phame schrieb:


> Boah he wie oft wollt ihr denn noch fragen?! Das Gamepad von der XBox 360 ist perfekt.



Boah ey, krass ey, geile Aussprache Alda ey.....

Vielleicht für deine Griffel, aber nicht für jeden, also lass die Leute selbst entscheiden, ob ihnen der XBOX-Controller oder das Playstation-Design (Logitech) besser liegt, gute Pad´s sind beide, aber nicht jeder will mittels "Trigger" Gas & Bremse betätigen, andere arbeiten auch gerne mit einem 2.Analogstick

@Raskolnikow: Schau mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1128023-post584.html

@Hardcoreentertainment: Einfach mal probieren, leistungstechnisch rangiert die 3700er ja auf dem Level einer 9800GTX, 4x wird eng werden, aber 2x könnte grad so klappen, wenn du nicht unbedingt ein 17"-Monster mit befeuern willst!


----------



## Phame (21. September 2009)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Boah ey, krass ey, geile Aussprache Alda ey.....



Ah. Mir fällt gerade wirklich auf, wie oft ich in meinem Satz "Ey" benutzt habe ist ja ein unfassbares Verhaltensmuster von mir. Das gibts auf keinem Schiff.


----------



## Mindfuck (21. September 2009)

weis jemand was von nem lan mod patch? Ich zogg an meinem g25... alle fahrhilfen aus manuelle kupplung und manuelle h-schaltung... Mit dem carrera gt fahr ich am liebsten über die nordschleife der sound fesselt richtig vorallem wenn ich mit zwischengas runterschalte ...eine hammer geräusch kulisse....boah ich krieg schon wieder bock...


----------



## Raskolnikow (21. September 2009)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> @Raskolnikow: Schau mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1128023-post584.html



Danke! Ich denke, ich werd mir das Pad von Logitech zulegen, da ich das noch von der PS2 gewohnt bin 

@Phame: Ups, die Information stand tatsächlich nur ein paar Posts vorher. Naja, hatte wohl Tomaten auf den Augen


----------



## Phame (21. September 2009)

Mindfuck schrieb:


> weis jemand was von nem lan mod patch?



Die Tage wird ein Patch von EA kommen, der LAN Modus wird nachgefixt. Bis zu 8 Spieler können dann fahren.


----------



## Sesfontain (21. September 2009)

Ich teste gerade die Demo ,ist schon eine geiles Spiel ,nur nervt mich ,das meine Grafikeinstellungen nicht übernommen werden -.-
Ist das normal ,das sich die Wagen (in meinem Fall die Viper und der GTR) sehr träge fahren?
Nachdem mir das Spiel einmal abgekratzt ist ,geht auch der Vollbildmodus leider nicht mehr..


----------



## Phame (21. September 2009)

Also ich hols mir Ende des Monats für 360. Da läuft es wenigstens ruckelfrei.


----------



## Sesfontain (21. September 2009)

Tuts das auf dem PC etwa nicht
Bei mir ruckelts kein Mal


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. September 2009)

Phame schrieb:


> Also ich hols mir Ende des Monats für 360. Da läuft es wenigstens ruckelfrei.



Naja heutzutage ruckeln selbst Spiele auf Konsolen. Außerdem sind  sie genauso verbuggt wie die PC-Spiele.  

Bisher bekannte Bugs auf JEDER Plattform (PS3, Xbox, PC etc) 

- Viper vs. Ford GT challange -> Viper fährt nicht los (vereinzelt auch in anderen Rennen) 
- Gras auf der Straße
- Die Girls sind IM statt vorm Auto  
- Die Felgen werden nicht angezeigt bevor man sie "installiert" 
- man kann den Wagen nicht ganz auf Anschlag zur Geschwindigkeit tunen (mann muss einmal nach links gehen bei jedem Regler, sonst wird das Tuning nicht übernommen!)
- die Rennmusik ist manchmal weg


Und noch ein paar mehr


----------



## Mindfuck (21. September 2009)

Phame schrieb:


> Die Tage wird ein Patch von EA kommen, der LAN Modus wird nachgefixt. Bis zu 8 Spieler können dann fahren.


nur wann meine kumpels und ich warten schon sehnsüchtig.....sobald der patch kommt schmeiß ich erstmal ne fette shift lan


----------



## der_flamur (21. September 2009)

So, das Wochenende ist vorbei und ich muss sagen: Shift macht echt Spaß. Und alles auf 1680x1050 4xAA und 8AF und der Rest auf high. Mein Sys:
AMD Athlon 64 x2 4800+ @ 2,8GHz
4GB RAM (dank 32Bit nur 3GB)
GFGTS250 1GB
Asus Crosshair II Formula

und nie unter 35FPS... Und da macht es deutlich mehr Spaß anstatt mit den Performanceproblemen von UC und PS.

Meine Note für das Spiel: 1,8


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. September 2009)

Das Game hat echt Suchtfaktor 
Aber mein Logitech Rumble Pad 2 wird nicht erkannt


----------



## Player007 (21. September 2009)

Ja grade mitm Bugatti Veyron über die Nordschleife geheizt.
Da kann man nur sagen, man geht der ab und boar gar nicht unter Kontrolle ^^

Gruß


----------



## Rizzard (21. September 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Ja grade mitm Bugatti Veyron über die Nordschleife geheizt.
> Da kann man nur sagen, man geht der ab und boar gar nicht unter Kontrolle ^^
> 
> Gruß



Wieso fahrt ihr die Nordschleife eigentlich alle mit dem Bugatti? Der Zonda R müsste hierfür doch viel besser geeignet sein.


----------



## david430 (21. September 2009)

ich find die demo eig recht gut für ein nfs spiel. aber ich würdes erst kaufen, wenns ein paar mods gibt. die grafik ist in manchen punkten recht gut, aber bei manchen sachen ziemlich mies, beispielsweise bei den personen und deren schatten oder dem asphalt, der sieht mir zu 2d aus. ich will ja nicht sagen, dass grafik alles ist, aber bei einem rennspiel finde ich sie ziemlich wichtig...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. September 2009)

die Bodentexturen sind doch hammer geil?!


----------



## david430 (21. September 2009)

also ich find, die sehen so 2d mäßig aus. wie ein teppich, auf dem der asphalt aufgemalt ist ... finde den iwie komisch, und die schattendarstellung ist auch oft nicht so besonders. und dann ruckelts bei mir noch teilweise, also bei grid hab ich 100 und dort 42, wo da die 58 frames in der grafik stecken sollen...


----------



## Rizzard (21. September 2009)

Also ich habe ja bislang nur die Demo. Und die inspiriert mich schon fast die Vollversion zu kaufen.

Ich finds aber extrem heftig. Ich bekomm in der Demo nicht einmal den Zonda unter Kontrolle. Das Teil ist ja ne ungezähmte Waffe. Hoffe mal das das an der Tastatur liegt. Der Nissan GTR hingegeben manövriert sich über die Strecke wie ne 1.


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (21. September 2009)

david430 schrieb:


> also ich find, die sehen so 2d mäßig aus. wie ein teppich, auf dem der asphalt aufgemalt ist ... finde den iwie komisch, und die schattendarstellung ist auch oft nicht so besonders. und dann ruckelts bei mir noch teilweise, also bei grid hab ich 100 und dort 42, wo da die 58 frames in der grafik stecken sollen...



dann mach das scheiß motion-blur aus und der boden sieht echter aus!
dann stell eben das antialising auf zwei - nur weil dein pc zu langsam ist ist das spiel nicht schlecht! zudem hat grid dieses nikotingelb!
hier ist der erste file für shift und jetzt kauf die vollversion und hör auf zu meckern!

NoIntro by myself:

File-Upload.net - SHIFTNoIntro.exe

hiermit sind die blöden videos weg.

funzt auch bei der demo-nur den richtigen installationspfad nicht vergessen


----------



## kalkone (21. September 2009)

ich hab grad mal mein altes lenkrad rausgezogen  (microsoft sidewinder precision racing wheel usb ver.1.0 , damit hab ich schon nfs 4 gespielt)
nioch bisl einstellen dann könnte ich fast schneller sein als wie mitm gamepad


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. September 2009)

Hardcoreentertaiment schrieb:


> dann mach das scheiß motion-blur aus und der boden sieht echter aus!
> dann stell eben das antialising auf zwei - nur weil dein pc zu langsam ist ist das spiel nicht schlecht! zudem hat grid dieses nikotingelb!
> hier ist der erste file für shift und jetzt kauf die vollversion und hör auf zu meckern!
> 
> ...




Ja klar ich führe das aus und danach habe ich den Bundestrojaner drauf  


Erinnert mich son bisschen an: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NFmUMQ_XApg&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NFmUMQ_XApg&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Rizzard (21. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Erinnert mich son bisschen an:



Wie geil ist das denn


----------



## Klutten (21. September 2009)

...und was hat der Schmarrn jetzt mit Shift zu tun?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. September 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> ...und was hat der Schmarrn jetzt mit Shift zu tun?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja sorry, aber das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen  

Ich nehme mal an man brauch nur die Videodateien umbenennen. Das kann jeder auch selbst =P


----------



## der_flamur (21. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ja klar ich führe das aus und danach habe ich den Bundestrojaner drauf
> Erinnert mich son bisschen an:


lol,das muss ich mir mal gleich anschauen...

@topic: Ich erwarte auch schon einen Patch...


----------



## xTc (21. September 2009)

Juhu, ab Stufe 40 gibt es den Porsche GT3 RSR.


----------



## Player007 (21. September 2009)

wie sieht es jetzt eig. mit dem BMW M3 GT2 aus? Kann man den freischalten?

Gruß


----------



## xTc (21. September 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> wie sieht es jetzt eig. mit dem BMW M3 GT2 aus? Kann man den freischalten?
> 
> Gruß



Ja, den schaltest du frei, sobald du die "NFS World Tour" absolviert hast. Ist quasi mit ein Teil deiner Belohnung. Nur doof, das man die Bonus-Autos nicht in der Karriere fahren kann.

Der GT3 RSR fährt sich göttlich. Vorallem auf der Nordschleife. 


Gruß


----------



## Player007 (21. September 2009)

Ah ok, dann hab ich noch einen weiten Weg vor mir ^^

Gruß


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (21. September 2009)

hier - bugatti vs. mclaren f1

Video: Bugatti vs. Mc Laren F1 - "Bugatti vs. Mc Laren F1" - Clipfish

scheint so als ob der bugatti keinesfalls die 2,5 sec auf 100 schafft...


----------



## Clocker87 (21. September 2009)

also driftmodus is ja sowas von behindert gemacht mit tastatur brauch man da garnicht erst anfangen bin enttäuscht aber der rest is gut gemacht paar kleine macken hats noch hoffe die werden bald ausgebügelt ;D


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (21. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ja sorry, aber das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen
> 
> Ich nehme mal an man brauch nur die Videodateien umbenennen. Das kann jeder auch selbst =P




das glaubst auch nur du...

zwei leute denen ich erklären wollte wie sie das selber machen können wussten nichtmal wo sie shift installiert hatten...


----------



## Phame (22. September 2009)

So Patch 1.1 ist draußen.

Downloads - Need for Speed


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. September 2009)

behebt er auch bugs?


----------



## Phame (22. September 2009)

Need for Speed™ SHIFT PC -Patch
Dieser Patch fügt zwei neue Features hinzu: LAN-Spiele über ein lokales Netzwerk für ein intensiveres Multiplayer-Erlebnis und Mausunterstützung für volle Menünavigation im ganzen Spiel mit deiner PC-Maus.


So steht es auf der EA Seite. Ob sich was an den Bugs ändert dazu kann ich nichts sagen bin grade auf der Arbeit.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. September 2009)

nen Changelog wäre nett. Das sie nicht dick und fett Werbung für machen das die ganzen Bugs behoben wurden ist ja logisch.


----------



## msdd63 (22. September 2009)

Je länger man spielt umso besser wird das Game und der Suchtfaktor steigt. Bin gestern mit dem Bugatti in der Karriere über die Nordschleife. Alter Verwalter, ein Tier das Auto. Und damit über die Nordschleife, das ist wie ins kalte Wasser schmeißen. Im Replay mit Heckansicht sieht man erst wie super die naordschleife nachgebaut wurde. Da stehen nicht imer gleiche Baumgruppen rum, der Asphalt ist bemalt. Das gleiche gilt für Spa. Spitze!


----------



## msdd63 (22. September 2009)

Hab übrigens ein Problem mit dem Werkstuning. Mein BMW ist voll getunt, hat das "W" und trotzdem komme ich nicht ans Wekrstuning. Habe gelesen ich muß im Upgrade Menü Backspace rücken. Funzt aber nicht.


----------



## xTc (22. September 2009)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Hab übrigens ein Problem mit dem Werkstuning. Mein BMW ist voll getunt, hat das "W" und trotzdem komme ich nicht ans Wekrstuning. Habe gelesen ich muß im Upgrade Menü Backspace rücken. Funzt aber nicht.



Hast du alles eingebaut? Nicht nur das Motortuning (Stufe I, II und II nötig) sondern auch alle Aerodynamik-Anbauteile? 

Der Werksausbau ist erst möglich, sobald unter den Leistungsangaben/Balken drei kleine Balken voll sind. 


Gruß


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (22. September 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Das Game hat echt Suchtfaktor
> Aber mein Logitech Rumble Pad 2 wird nicht erkannt



Kann nicht sein, funzt einwandfrei!

hast du den Logitech Treiber installiert?

Greetz


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (22. September 2009)

Phame schrieb:


> So Patch 1.1 ist draußen.
> 
> Downloads - Need for Speed




also der bug das ich mein shift nicht mit AA spielen kann ist schonmal behoben-schneller ist es jedoch nicht und der lan modus funzt! - nur den mauszeiger hättense etwas schmuckvoller machen können..

wenigstens mal etwas   -   jetzt würde ich nur mal gerne wissen wie das jetzt mit ATI karten ssteht...


----------



## Phame (22. September 2009)

Jo hoffe da kommt jetzt bald der Treiber.


----------



## msdd63 (22. September 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Hast du alles eingebaut? Nicht nur das Motortuning (Stufe I, II und II nötig) sondern auch alle Aerodynamik-Anbauteile?
> 
> Der Werksausbau ist erst möglich, sobald unter den Leistungsangaben/Balken drei kleine Balken voll sind.
> 
> ...



Ich hab alles eingebaut, Stufe 1-3, Aerodynamik, Cockpit usw. Wegen den drei Balken muß ich heute mal gucken. Sitze bis Nachmitteg im Lehrgang. Ich glaube der dritte Balken nicht ganz voll. Obwohl er das sein sollte.


----------



## darkfabel (22. September 2009)

wollte so eben online zocken da steht es gibt nen neues update"patch" wo kann ich es laden ?


----------



## Phame (22. September 2009)

Downloads - Need for Speed


----------



## darkfabel (22. September 2009)

super jetzt habe ich sie geladen und install jetzt ist mein spiel voll im A**** immer wenn ich es jetzt starten will kommt doch diese meldung mit dem helm tragen usw. und da hängt es sich auf und ich muss den PC neu starten.

Edit: Jetzt gehts war meine firwall


----------



## der_flamur (22. September 2009)

So, ich hab mein M3 GT2 in Angebot.
Preis: weiß ich nicht 

Schaut es euch mal an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sesfontain (22. September 2009)

Wie stellt ihr eigentlich eure Nordschleifen rekorde auf?
Fahrt ihr mit Gamepad ,Lenkrad oder tasta?
Ich plane nämlich auch schon mir das Spiel zu bestellen ,aber es fühlt sich bei der DEmo mit Tasta etwas träge an besonders der GTR


----------



## JimBeam (22. September 2009)

Ich fahr mit Gamepad.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. September 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Wie stellt ihr eigentlich eure Nordschleifen rekorde auf?
> Fahrt ihr mit Gamepad ,Lenkrad oder tasta?
> Ich plane nämlich auch schon mir das Spiel zu bestellen ,aber es fühlt sich bei der DEmo mit Tasta etwas träge an besonders der GTR



Rennspiele spielt man ja auch net mit na Tasta, da hat man null Feeling.


----------



## xTc (22. September 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Wie stellt ihr eigentlich eure Nordschleifen rekorde auf?
> Fahrt ihr mit Gamepad ,Lenkrad oder tasta?
> Ich plane nämlich auch schon mir das Spiel zu bestellen ,aber es fühlt sich bei der DEmo mit Tasta etwas träge an besonders der GTR



Ein paar Seiten vorher findest du das Duell von JimBeam gegen mich in Sachen "Nordschleifenzeit". Ich fahre allerdings mit Tastatur.

Hier mal ein Bild meiner Corvette. Fehlen nur noch die Hersteller-Sticker.


----------



## Sesfontain (22. September 2009)

Jep . Gerade beim GTR fiel mir gerade wieder auf ,das der extrem Untersteuert ,habt ihr das auch ?


----------



## xTc (22. September 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Jep . Gerade beim GTR fiel mir gerade wieder auf ,das der extrem Untersteuert ,habt ihr das auch ?



Untersteuern habe ich nur, wenn ich versuche eine Kurze extrem exakt auf der Ideallinie zu fahren. Sonst, wenn ich richtig "schnell" und am Limit fahre, habe ich eher Übersteuern.


----------



## Sesfontain (22. September 2009)

Na ja er rutscht leicht ,das war aber auch alles ,egal wie mich fahre ,er untersteuert besonders beim Kurvenausgang


----------



## xTc (22. September 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Na ja er rutscht leicht ,das war aber auch alles ,egal wie mich fahre ,er untersteuert besonders beim Kurvenausgang



Was fährst du den für ein Auto? Mal ein anderes, besseres probiert?


----------



## Sesfontain (22. September 2009)

Bei der Demo gibts ja nur Exige ,Skyline GTR(den meinte ich) ,Viper und M3 den M3 finde ich jetzt nicht so besonders ,aber er fährt etwas besser ,untersteuert aber ebenfalls recht stark


----------



## Tomateeeee (22. September 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Bei der Demo gibts ja nur Exige ,Skyline GTR(den meinte ich) ,Viper und M3 den M3 finde ich jetzt nicht so besonders ,aber er fährt etwas besser ,untersteuert aber ebenfalls recht stark



kannst du in der demo ^^ in das tuning untermenu ? dann einfach den abtrieb erhöhen ^^ hab gester mitm 14er Nissan GTR SpecV 6:59 gefahren ^^ hate vollen abtrieb drinne und übersetzung bis 295  ist genau bis an den roten rangekommen ^^ aber net im begrenzer  da ist das  kurven verhalten gleich besser dann kannst du noch die difffsperre einstellen u.s.w. da gibts 1000ende einstellunge um deine karre abzustimmen ^^ hab gestern damit ca 3std verbracht meine karre peferct abzustimmen ^^ keine durchschlagen mehr kein springen ^^ einfach geil ^^ jetzt muss ich nur noch lernen zu fahren  obwohl für die meissten hier im forum reicht  .

p.s. starke autos sind net alles ^^ ich fahr mitm gtr schneller als mitm zonda bzw. bugatti und den 21er lambo kannste auch in die tonne drücken  ^^


----------



## Sesfontain (22. September 2009)

nö nix tuning
Fährst du mit gampepad oder lenkrad ,oder tasta ,ich spiele schon mit dem gedanken meine Sidewinder wieder zu reklamieren ,da sie wieder nicht möchte und dann vllt ein Gamepad zu holen ,da man mit tasta echt nicht wirklich fahren kann ,da stellt sich mir die frage ,womit man besser fahren kann besonders Nordschleife ,Gamepad( wäre der XBOX 360 Controller) oder einem Lenkrad ,was einigermaßen gut ist ( t.b. Logitech Momo Racing)


----------



## Tomateeeee (22. September 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> nö nix tuning
> Fährst du mit gampepad oder lenkrad ,oder tasta ,ich spiele schon mit dem gedanken meine Sidewinder wieder zu reklamieren ,da sie wieder nicht möchte und dann vllt ein Gamepad zu holen ,da man mit tasta echt nicht wirklich fahren kann ,da stellt sich mir die frage ,womit man besser fahren kann besonders Nordschleife ,Gamepad( wäre der XBOX 360 Controller) oder einem Lenkrad ,was einigermaßen gut ist ( t.b. Logitech Momo Racing)




ich fahre mitm pad ist besser zu dosieren leider muss ich mit abs fahren weil brems/gas stick beim bremsen ne macke hat das kann ich leider nicht dosieren ^^ und ja min mitm pad biste schneller ^^ lenkrad ka hab keins  ^^


----------



## superman1989 (22. September 2009)

naja die Einstellungen sind Mist 

-kann mit dem ps2 controller nur im hobby modus fahren ^^


----------



## Sesfontain (22. September 2009)

schonmal getestet? Bin mir nur gerade unsicher ,was man nehmen soll ,ich finde beides recht gut ,habe sie aber noch nicht im vergleich gehabt War bis jetzt reiner Tasta fahrer


----------



## Phame (22. September 2009)

Lalalala *Xbox 360 Pad* lalala..


----------



## Sesfontain (22. September 2009)

wie fährt es sich denn mit dem teil?


----------



## Phame (22. September 2009)

Also ich fahre selber damit und finde es wirklich sehr sehr gut. Nicht nur in Shift in fast jedem andren Spiel auch. Das können dir hier sicher noch einige User bestätigen. Für mich das beste Gamepad aller Zeiten (bis jetzt zumindest )


----------



## Tomateeeee (22. September 2009)

Phame schrieb:


> Also ich fahre selber damit und finde es wirklich sehr sehr gut. Nicht nur in Shift in fast jedem andren Spiel auch. Das können dir hier sicher noch einige User bestätigen. Für mich das beste Gamepad aller Zeiten (bis jetzt zumindest )




ich spiele nen uraltes logitech rumble pad 2 für 19.99 aus BlödMarkt  ^^ und bin total zufrieden bis auf die bremse  ^^


----------



## STSLeon (22. September 2009)

Fahre seit heute auch mit dem 360 und es ist wirklich gut. Kein Vergleich zu anderen Steuerungen. Der GT-R dürfte eigentlich nicht rutschen. Der liegt bei mir wie ein Brett auf der Strecke. Sehr angenehmes Auto


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. September 2009)

Tomate deine Beiträge würden sich wesentlich leichter lesen wenn du nicht nach jedem wort "^^" machst. Sie es nicht als Angriff, aber es ist definitiv zuviel des Guten xD


----------



## Tomateeeee (22. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Tomate deine Beiträge würden sich wesentlich leichter lesen wenn du nicht nach jedem wort "^^" machst. Sie es nicht als Angriff, aber es ist definitiv zuviel des Guten xD




ok ^^

edit: sag ma gibs schon die 1ten cheater bei shift -.- hab grade mit einen gespielt lvl 25 der hat die nordschleife (kurz vorher ist er rasugegangen) mit ner fast 6:15 abgeschlossen .... ich bin kanppe 7:00 min gefahren der hat mir 45 sek abgenommen ??? ist das überhaupt möglich ?? 6:15 ???? die frage richtet sich an die top fahrer unteruns ...

edit2: es war die 14er klasse


----------



## kalkone (22. September 2009)

mag wer driven?^^


----------



## Mindfuck (22. September 2009)

Wollte mal ein hamachi game hosten aber irgenwie finden meine buddys die lobby nich was mach ich falsch.... esl wire geht au net richtig...


----------



## darkfabel (22. September 2009)

alle die wieder lust haben heute zu spielen sind herzlich auf diesem ts eingeladen:

pw-freunde.game-server.cc

PW: es gibt keins.

bin auch drauf einfach bei mir anmelden . das ihr aus PCGH seit


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. September 2009)

Mindfuck schrieb:


> Wollte mal ein hamachi game hosten aber irgenwie finden meine buddys die lobby nich was mach ich falsch.... esl wire geht au net richtig...



DIe müssen ja auch die IP eingeben, vom Hamachi netzwerk. Einfach joinen is nicht


----------



## der_flamur (22. September 2009)

Hmm... ich will jetzt ein GTR3 haben... Grafik geil, Sound geil, jetzt muss nur noch die Streuerung PERFEKT sein.


----------



## ShrinkField (22. September 2009)

Das erste Spiel seit ich rfactor habe was wieder richtig Laune macht, echt gut geworden das Spiel.

Vielleicht könnte man hier ja ein Tunning Guide Thread aufmachen was was bewirkt und was man umstellen könnte...

Z.B. hab ich ein Thrustmaster FGT Wheel...standartmäßig ist bei Tunning der Lenkwinkel auf 25 eingestellt, meines erachtens viel zu hoch fürs Thrustmaster, hab mal mit 15,16 probiert und ist viel viel besser zu steuern. ALso würd mich freuen wenns son Thread gibt wo man auch seine Controller einstellungen vergleichen kann so mit dem Totwinkel und sensibilität und alles

Bin "schon" auf Level 16 und hab mirn Camaro gekauft und den auf Stufe 2 getuned...bin damit dann das Belohnungsevent(?) in Spa gefahren...meine Fre**e wenn man da zu hart in die Kurve fährt, springt das Auto total !...Ich weiß...vordere Stabbis bisschen weicher machen aber wär schon cool wenns so ein Erfahrungs/Experten Thread fürs Setupeinstellungen und etc geben würde.


----------



## xTc (22. September 2009)

Tomateeeee schrieb:


> ok ^^
> 
> edit: sag ma gibs schon die 1ten cheater bei shift -.- hab grade mit einen gespielt lvl 25 der hat die nordschleife (kurz vorher ist er rasugegangen) mit ner fast 6:15 abgeschlossen .... ich bin kanppe 7:00 min gefahren der hat mir 45 sek abgenommen ??? ist das überhaupt möglich ?? 6:15 ???? die frage richtet sich an die top fahrer unteruns ...



Ich denke mit Übung ist das machbar. Ich bin bei genau 06:30 und habe noch Luft nach oben.

Mit einem anderen Auto, was genau abgestimmt ist, geht da sicherlich noch was. Also eine 6:20 sollte mit einem perfektem Setup und der idealen Runde möglich sein. 


Gruß


----------



## Mindfuck (22. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> DIe müssen ja auch die IP eingeben, vom Hamachi netzwerk. Einfach joinen is nicht


bei anderen spielen gehts auch z. b c&C da muss man auch keine ip eingeben und kann die anderen in der lobby sehen...


----------



## msix38 (22. September 2009)

Super teste ich heute mal aus..


----------



## superman1989 (22. September 2009)

Hi, ich hab mal shift getestet und mein fazit ist: 

1:sehr geile Grafik und toller sound ( bremsgeräusche und so) .

2:leider ist die Auswahl der lenkungseinstellung bei Tastatur und "ps2 Controller über USB Adapter und dem Programm xpadder"  sehr schlimm und gar nicht toll - muss in Hobby Einstellung fahren ^^

also da war grid 1000 mal besser ...

3:und zuerst hab ich mich so aufs driften gefreut aber das "DRIFTEN" war ein totaler Reinfall -- ok, ich weiß es soll die realität entsprechen aber es macht einfach kein fun...

4:und dann ist da noch so nen bug der ein ganzes rennen bleibt - schwarzer himmel als wär es mitternacht aber was macht dann die stralende sonne da? 


naja... wenigsten ist der lambo reventon drin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





5:das mit dem verschwommenen Cockpit ist geil...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und paar Bilder von einem mustang für 650000 dolla -6:toll das man jetzt den orginalpreis zurück kriegt wenn man die karren verkauft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




also "top game" 8 von 10 punkten


----------



## Rizzard (22. September 2009)

So hab seit heute auch die Vollversion. Hab mir vorhin mal den 350Z gekauft, und gleich wieder verkauft. Die Karre war mal extrem schwer zu händln.


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (22. September 2009)

das shift handling ist teilweise echt ********

- ich fahr mit nem murcielago durch ne kurve und plötzlich dreht der sich ohne das ich weiß warum- wohl eine ölspur in der kurwe gewesen

vor allem mit tastatur... - und was mich auch wundert-ich fahr das aston-martin rennen in london - nur die andern konnten alle viel schneller fahren als ich - vor allem besser beschleunigen...


----------



## push@max (22. September 2009)

Das stimmt schon...teilweise sind die Wagen recht schwer zu fahren.

Aber mir gefällt das seht gut


----------



## Tomateeeee (22. September 2009)

leute ich will jetzt fahren ich lade ma paar ein ^^ also halter euch bereit^^


----------



## ShrinkField (22. September 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon...teilweise sind die Wagen recht schwer zu fahren.
> 
> Aber mir gefällt das seht gut



Job mir auch  das beste immernoch ist Nitro, schön Runden/Kurven optimiert einsetzen und man hat fast keine Probleme und das auch noch 20 Sekunden lang echt super...dass vergleich ich irgentwie seit neusten mit KERS (ich nenn Nitro seit Shift KERS wenns das für die F1 gäbe..)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. September 2009)

ich wird auch gerne mal wissen obs über Hamachi geht?


----------



## CeresPK (22. September 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Ich würd gerne in meinen MP Lobbys alle Fahrhilfen und "ideallinie" ausschliessen können sowie Schaden max festsetzen...Mal sehen ob dann jemand 6:15, mit Fahrzeug begrenzung 14, machen kann...Frage: nicht auf max getunter GTR (neuer) soll einen Zonda R schlagen können? Dann echt bräuchte ich ein Video und dann würd ich alles zum thema (Fast) "Simulation" was ich gesagt hab zurücknehmen
> 
> Gruß


Ich fahre die ganze Zeit so, mit HUD und Ideallinie ist das Spiel einfach nur unrea...bäh 
(OK dafür bekomme ich diese Rundenzeiten nicht hin aber egal  )


----------



## powerbass4 (22. September 2009)

hey ihr "positiv begeisterten Adrenalinjunkies" !!!
an und für sich finde ich es ganz gut(besonders da es endlich mal "schwer" ist) ABER !

NfS Shift ist auf jedenfall ein totaler Reinfall (noch schlimmer als Undercover!) !!

*positiv;* gute Engine (läuft sehr flüssig), gute Grafik (habe keine Probleme)

*negativ;*  schlechte GRID-Nachmache, extrem verbuggt !
(oft fehlt der Himmel, manchmal fehlen auch andere Texturen - teils ganze Objekte >> so sieht's aus << , manche Fahrzeuge können nicht fahren!!), sehr unrealistisches Fahrverhalten abseits der Strecke(50km/h und min. 100m Schotter, aber trotz Vollbremsung donnert man gegen die Begrenzung - eigentlich sollte dieser Untergrund extra bremsen!!)


 ich hätte da echt mehr erwartet.......

EDIT:

@Nachredner: wenn keine Bugs da sind ist es ja auch ne schöne Grafik....

wie soll da bitte mein PC schuld sein? wenn alles ohne Probleme läuft? (bei einigen stürzt es dauernd ab, bei mir hing es noch nichtmal....) und GRID ist im Ganzen tausendmal besser, sehen auch viele andere so......


----------



## dorow (23. September 2009)

Bei mir ist das Nos immer leer. Obwohl ich schon Stufe 3 verbaut habe. Kann mir da jemand Helfen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. September 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Ich fahre die ganze Zeit so, mit HUD und Ideallinie ist das Spiel einfach nur unrea...bäh
> (OK dafür bekomme ich diese Rundenzeiten nicht hin aber egal  )



Ceres wir müssen ma "tunngle" statt Hamachi ausprobieren, ist viel besser (mehr bandbreite und bessere Funktionen) damit sollte es gehen


----------



## Kadauz (23. September 2009)

Ich fahre auf KI "Mittel", mit Tastatur und ohne Lenk- und Bremshilfe und finde das Handling eigentlich 1a. Immer diese Arcade Kiddies. 
Nur mit dem jetzigen Porsche GT4 isses etwas knifflig geworden, aber immer noch gut fahrbar.


----------



## msdd63 (23. September 2009)

Im Menu Level Bonus steht das ich in Level 10 einen "Falken Tire Ford Mustang" gewonnen habe, und wo ist der In mener Garage steht er nicht! Und was ich nicht verstehe, wenn ich ne neue Stufe erreiche kann die Rennen der neuen Stufe fahren. Die Rennen der vorigen Stufe die ich noch nicht gefahren bin sind kann ich nicht mehr fahren.


----------



## Kadauz (23. September 2009)

Doch kannst du, über den Rennstufen steht ne Zahl geschrieben, die du drückken musst. Iss net offensichtlich. Hab ich auch erst nicht gefunden.


----------



## superman1989 (23. September 2009)

der ist nur als "bonus auto" im quikrace


----------



## msdd63 (23. September 2009)

Danke kadauz uns superman1989. Da gucke ich heute abend mal nach. Noch ne Frage, ich irgendwo gesehen das man auch die Felgen lackieren kann. Geht bei mir aber nicht. Bin ich blind oder kann man das erst ab ner bestimmten Stufe?

Der Sound in dem Spiel ist aber der Hammer. Die Motoren klingen so geil! Hab meinem Audi TT Coupé 3.2quattro ein Werkstuning verpasst. Der is jetzt ein richtiges kleines Biest!


----------



## Birdy84 (23. September 2009)

Hardcoreentertaiment schrieb:


> das shift handling ist teilweise echt ********
> 
> - ich fahr mit nem murcielago durch ne kurve und plötzlich dreht der sich ohne das ich weiß warum- wohl eine ölspur in der kurwe gewesen
> 
> vor allem mit tastatur... - und was mich auch wundert-ich fahr das aston-martin rennen in london - nur die andern konnten alle viel schneller fahren als ich - vor allem besser beschleunigen...


Das Handling bei Shift ist top und ohne Fahrhilfen eher was für Lenkräder.

Der Murcielago, der Gallardo und eventuell auch der Renventon fahren sich unter Rennbedingungen in Wirklichkeit aufgrund ihres Allradantriebs, der automatisch die Last zwischen Vorder- und Hinterachse verteilt, auch schwierig, weil sie dadurch beinahe unberechenbar reagieren (siehe Youtube).

Kann es sein, dass der Patch die Ladezeiten etwas verkürzt, auch die werden die Wagen im Menü offenbar schneller geladen?!


----------



## harl.e.kin (23. September 2009)

Ja is mir auch schon aufgefallen aber so viel schneller isses nich geworden. 

Und alle die sagen GRID is soviel besser. GRID im Mp ist ein absoluter Kampf mit Cheatern und Crashern also ich hab da überhaupt keinen Fun mehr. Da is mir Shift echt lieber.


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (23. September 2009)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Das Handling bei Shift ist top und ohne Fahrhilfen eher was für Lenkräder.
> 
> Der Murcielago, der Gallardo und eventuell auch der Renventon fahren sich unter Rennbedingungen in Wirklichkeit aufgrund ihres Allradantriebs, der automatisch die Last zwischen Vorder- und Hinterachse verteilt, auch schwierig, weil sie dadurch beinahe unberechenbar reagieren (siehe Youtube).
> 
> Kann es sein, dass der Patch die Ladezeiten etwas verkürzt, auch die werden die Wagen im Menü offenbar schneller geladen?!




lol-unberechenbar reagieren^^
lamborghini hat definitiv ein besseres handling als diverse andere sportwagen wie ferrari usw... - und gerade wegen dem intelligenten allradantrieb!
- aber wenn man keinen fahren kann ist das natürlich klar...

ich vertrau da mal ganz auf valentino balboni...


----------



## Phame (23. September 2009)

Bitte wer?


----------



## Markusretz (23. September 2009)

Für alle die überlegen sich evtl. ein Gamepad zu kaufen:

Auf Seite 58 habe ich hier mal nachgefragt welches Pad (XBOX bzw. Logitech-Controller) eher zu empfehlen ist und auch warum.

Ich habe mir nun den XBOX-Wireless-Controller für Windows in weis gekauft.
Ich wollte ihn zwar in schwarz, aber da müsste ich den Empfänger für rund 35€ noch dazu kaufen und dies war mir dann zu teuer. Wäre dabei bei Amazon auf über 90€ gekommen nur für den Controller.
So habe ich nun 50€ im MM bei uns bezahlt. Dafür leider nur in weis.

So jetzt zu meinen eindrücken:
Da ich noch keinerlei Erfahrungen mit Conrollern hatte bin ich dabei ein absoluter Anfänger.
Aber nach 2-3 Stunden Pad-Fahren habe ich dass Ausdauerrennen in Spa über 10 Runden spielend einfach als Sieger beenden können. Mit der Tastatur habe ich es 3x versucht und bin immer gescheitert.
Ich kann dadurch auch viel konstanter am Limit fahren und fliege nicht so schnell von der Strecke ab. Das leichte driften in Kurven funktioniert auch super.

Der Kauf hat sich richtig rentiert und nun bin ich noch süchtiger auf das Spiel wie ich vorher schon war 

Hoffe ich konnte manchen die Entscheidung etwas erleichtern

Gruß Markus


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. September 2009)

Ich habe ein PS3 Pad (kann man ja auch am PC benutzen) und finde es besser als nen Xbox Controller. Xbox ist irgendwie so unhandlich. Sollte man halt vorher schauen was einem besser gefällt =P


----------



## hempsmoker (23. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich habe ein PS3 Pad (kann man ja auch am PC benutzen) und finde es besser als nen Xbox Controller. Xbox ist irgendwie so unhandlich. Sollte man halt vorher schauen was einem besser gefällt =P


 
Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich mir das Spiel sowieso für PS3 holen werde (größerer Bildschirm  ) würde mich mal interessieren wie man den PS3 Controller am PC zum laufen bringt. Geht das ohne Kabel? Wenn ja wie?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. September 2009)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich mir das Spiel sowieso für PS3 holen werde (größerer Bildschirm  ) würde mich mal interessieren wie man den PS3 Controller am PC zum laufen bringt. Geht das ohne Kabel? Wenn ja wie?



Auf einem 32Bit System ohne Probleme (ranstecken und los gehts, oder bei Bluetooth verbinden). Auf einem 64Bit Sys (wie ich eins hab) gibts extra Mod-Treiber im Internet. Ich habe sogar tools womit mein PS3 Controller in jedem Game als Xbox Controller erkannt wird und sofort die STeuerung passt, sehr nice  


Das wichtigste was du brauchst ist das "DS3-Tool", da kommt der Treiber mit und du kannst das Pad gleich konfigurieren, bzw Profile anlegen. 

Wenn du ihn per Bluetooth an einem 64Bit sys betreiben möchtest, musst du dich mal schlau machen. Das ist nicht ganz so einfach, dazu musst du den ganzen Bluetooth-Stack austauschen von Windows 


Zusätzlich musst du die Treibersignierung ausschalten von WIndows, sonst nimmt er die Treiber nicht (64Bit Problem!). Dazu musst du den "Testmodus" von Windows aktivieren, dann kannst du alle Treiber der Welt installieren ohne das er meckert.


----------



## msdd63 (23. September 2009)

Markusretz schrieb:


> Für alle die überlegen sich evtl. ein Gamepad zu kaufen:
> 
> Auf Seite 58 habe ich hier mal nachgefragt welches Pad (XBOX bzw. Logitech-Controller) eher zu empfehlen ist und auch warum.
> 
> ...



Ich bin ganz Deiner Meinung. Am PC ist der 360 Controller das beste für Rennspiele.


----------



## hempsmoker (23. September 2009)

Danke schonmal für die Antwort. Hmm hab selbst auch Vista 64... klingt ja nach relativ viel Aufwand . Vielleicht mach ich das mal, aber n Gamepad brauch ich eh relativ selten am PC... höchstens mal n Joystick für Battlefield oder so.. 
Das 64bit-Systeme auch soviele Sachen verkomplizieren müssen... tsts .


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. September 2009)

Ja liegt halt an der Treibersignierung vom 64Bit System, tolle Geschichte die sich MS da ausgedacht hat =P


----------



## midnight (23. September 2009)

Naja aber wenn er per Kabel direkt funktioniert gehts doch. Ich mein ich hab auch ein langes Mini-USB-Kabel, damit komm ich schon recht weit. Bluetooth wäre natürluch noch cooler.

Ich hab btw jetzt nen xbox 360 wireless und der ist echt sehr genial!

so far


----------



## Phame (23. September 2009)

Aber dieses SixAxis Zeuchs wird noch nicht unterstüzt oder?


----------



## donbon (23. September 2009)

ich fahre mit nem hama boomerang den ich bei der letzten  gc in leipzig gefangen habe Geht aber gut, tastenbelegung so, wie gt4 auf ps2.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. September 2009)

Phame schrieb:


> Aber dieses SixAxis Zeuchs wird noch nicht unterstüzt oder?



Mit dem neusten Treiber angeblich doch, aber aufn PC ist es eh nicht zu gebrauchen finde ich.


----------



## Kadauz (23. September 2009)

Wie steuert Ihr denn mit dem Gamepad? Mit den Analogknuppel? Oder anders?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. September 2009)

Mit dem Trigger geb ich gas (R2 bzw. Schultertasten) und lenken mit dem linken Analogstick.


----------



## Gast12348 (23. September 2009)

Hardcoreentertaiment schrieb:


> lol-unberechenbar reagieren^^
> lamborghini hat definitiv ein besseres handling als diverse andere sportwagen wie ferrari usw... - und gerade wegen dem intelligenten allradantrieb!
> - aber wenn man keinen fahren kann ist das natürlich klar...
> 
> ich vertrau da mal ganz auf valentino balboni...



Bevor man sich zuweit ausm fenster lehnt erstmal informieren. 
Nen besseres Handling ? Wo hastn den unsinn her, Lambos sind schwer zu händeln, das liest man immer wieder. Zumal die dinger wirklich ne neigung dazu haben bei viel speed auf grader strecke einfach auszubrechen. Lies dir mal diese berichte dort durch, also ich wollt kein Lambo haben ganz ehrlich und schon garnicht wenn das eh nix anders als getarnte Audis sind 
Lamborghini Murcielago Unfall 

Und das nen Valentino Balboni Cheftestfahrer von Lambo nie direkt was negatives sagen würde über Lambo dürfte klar sein, der wär sehr sehr schnell seinen Traumjob los.


----------



## Kenneth (23. September 2009)

Obwohl (noch?) nicht offizell im NVidia treiber gelistet läuft NfS Shift super in Stereo 3D mit dem NVidia 3D Vision treiber. Nur die Anzeige vom Hud ist noch nicht korrekt.
3D: Cockpitansicht (wirklich alles), Aussenansicht, Szenerie, Spiele Menü
2D: HUD einblendung, Videosequenzen
playing in stereoscopic 3d - 3D Vision Blog

Mit IZ3D treiber müssen noch mehr dinge verbessert werden. Da sind noch falsche Schatten etc im 3D Modus und mehr oder weniger nicht Spielbar. Grundsetzlich aber schon mal funktionsfähig.


----------



## Mindfuck (23. September 2009)

Also mit tungle gehts hamachi kannst bei shift vergessen.....juhu...endlich wer lust hat joinen ich fahr immer nordschleife...


----------



## DrSin (23. September 2009)

Mindfuck schrieb:


> Also mit tungle gehts hamachi kannst bei shift vergessen.....juhu...endlich wer lust hat joinen ich fahr immer nordschleife...



Tungle?
Link bitte!

Und Hamachi geht nicht? Gut zu wissen.


----------



## Mindfuck (23. September 2009)

DrSin schrieb:


> Tungle?
> Link bitte!
> 
> Und Hamachi geht nicht? Gut zu wissen.



tunngle: tunngle.net

einfach downloaden anmelden und shift lobby betreten (in tunngle) dann shift starten in lanlobby spiel suchen...und siehe da es tauchen 5 - 6 spiele auf...einfach beitreten wenn das rennen noch nicht gestartet ist...mfg


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. September 2009)

DrSin schrieb:


> Tungle?
> Link bitte!
> 
> Und Hamachi geht nicht? Gut zu wissen.



Tunngle ist weitaus besser als Hamachi, es benutzt eine andere Technik und hat auch mehr Bandbreite. Hamachi ist was für Noobs


----------



## Mindfuck (23. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Tunngle ist weitaus besser als Hamachi, es benutzt eine andere Technik und hat auch mehr Bandbreite. Hamachi ist was für Noobs


das es besser ist weiß ich erst seit 2 min ... vorher kannte ich das garnet...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. September 2009)

ich schon, Hamachi kannste vergessen. Wenns mal geht, dann ist der Ping fürn Ar***


----------



## Mindfuck (23. September 2009)

ja zu meinem 180km entfernten kumpel über hamachi ein ping von 44... is schon recht viel... mein ausgangsping liegt bei 10 ms.....(kabel-bw 32mbit)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. September 2009)

das geht ja noch, bei den meisten Games hat man ~999er Ping


----------



## Mindfuck (23. September 2009)

so krass war er bei mir noch net, bislang hatte ich halt das problem das kein spiel in der lobby aufgetaucht ist.. aber mit tunngle gehts... sogar richtig lagfrei...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. September 2009)

Mindfuck schrieb:


> so krass war er bei mir noch net, bislang hatte ich halt das problem das kein spiel in der lobby aufgetaucht ist.. aber mit tunngle gehts... sogar richtig lagfrei...



Joa wegen der größeren Bandbreite


----------



## Phame (23. September 2009)

Im ATi Forum hat jemand geschrieben von wegen es gibt nen Hotfix für den Catalyst 9.8. Kann das jemand bestätigen bzw. Link ich finde dazu nichts.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. September 2009)

Die labern viel wenn der Tag lang ist. PCGH wird sofort ne News rausbringen wenn ein Hotfix erhältlich ist, nur die Ruhe


----------



## Phame (23. September 2009)

Naja im Forum von denen hab ich den Patch von gestern auch viiel schneller gefunden als PCGH es auf der Main hatte 


Hab den Link ja hier auch schneller gepostet als PCGH von daher die sind nich die Formel 1 im Web


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. September 2009)

ne aber warum sollte ein Hotfix für ein alten Treiber rauskommen`?


----------



## Phame (23. September 2009)

Ich weiß nicht. Warum erscheinen unfertige Spiele


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. September 2009)

This is  EA, noch fragen? =P


----------



## Phame (23. September 2009)

Oke bei dem Argument geb ich mich geschlagen 


Aber um jetzt mal wieder aufs Thema zu kommen, bei mir läuft Shift auf 1680x1050 (kein AA) alles auf Maximum bis auf Schatten -> Mittel. Läuft eigentlich ganz gut soweit, Patch hat auch ein bisschen was gebracht bei mir. Ich denke nach dem (hoffentlich bald erscheinenden..) Hotfix von ATi dürfte eigentlich alles in Butter sein. Geiles Game. Obwohl ich mir vielleicht noch ein Carpack erhoffen würde mit der neuen C- und E Klasse AMG zu heizen muss sicherlich auch geil sein


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. September 2009)

EA war schon immer nur nach dem schnellen Geld aus. Kundenwünsche? Wayne.


----------



## Phame (23. September 2009)

Naja aber ich meine wer ist das nicht  

Aber Kundenwünsche da sind die besser geworden. LAN Modus wurde von allen Seiten her gewünscht und gestern nichtmal eine Woche nach Release ist einer per Patch gekommen und ich denke dass der Patch gestern nicht der letzte war. Ich denke es wird jeder noch zufrieden mit dem Spiel. Spätestens bei Patch 1.2 und Catalyst 10.


----------



## DrSin (23. September 2009)

Also zu Tunngle kann ich nur sagen, dass ich keinem Spiel beitreten kann - schade.


----------



## Mindfuck (23. September 2009)

ich bin sehr zufrieden ...das einzigste was mich stört sind die nicht richtig funktionierenden analog tachos in den autos....



DrSin schrieb:


> Also zu Tunngle kann ich nur sagen, dass ich keinem Spiel beitreten kann - schade.



kommt ne fehlermeldung oder findest du keine lobby


----------



## Phame (23. September 2009)

Die funktionieren schon DrSin. Doch die sind eben in Mp/h nicht in Km/h. Wenn man es umrechnet stimmts wieder. Aber ich meine das sind Peanuts ^^


----------



## Mindfuck (23. September 2009)

nunja ich fahr laut hud 150 kmh und im tacho steht es auf anschlag...


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (23. September 2009)

dfence schrieb:


> Bevor man sich zuweit ausm fenster lehnt erstmal informieren.
> Nen besseres Handling ? Wo hastn den unsinn her, Lambos sind schwer zu händeln, das liest man immer wieder. Zumal die dinger wirklich ne neigung dazu haben bei viel speed auf grader strecke einfach auszubrechen. Lies dir mal diese berichte dort durch, also ich wollt kein Lambo haben ganz ehrlich und schon garnicht wenn das eh nix anders als getarnte Audis sind
> Lamborghini Murcielago Unfall
> 
> Und das nen Valentino Balboni Cheftestfahrer von Lambo nie direkt was negatives sagen würde über Lambo dürfte klar sein, der wär sehr sehr schnell seinen Traumjob los.



eeehm - du weißt zufällig das die seite nichts mit dem handlig zu tun hat???
das ganze passiert wegen einem produktionsfehler beim murcielago and der hinterachse
-nicht weil das handling schlecht ist...
und du weißt zufällig das ferrari zu fiat gehört, porsche zu vw usw...???

schau dir mal die lamborghini-produktionsstätte in sant agata an- ich wüste nicht das die mit auditeilen beliefert werden...

zudem kenn ich die lambounfall page schon seit drei jahren und es ist bei lamborghini bekannt das die murcielagos bestimmte "schwächen" haben...

beide reihen,murcielago und gallardo hatten z.b. das problem das sie gerne mal abfackeln...

jedoch idt die hinterachse immernoch ein problem bei lamborghini - genauso wundert es mich warum das nicht auch mit dem r8 usw.. passiert da der eine sehr ähnlichen hinterradantrieb hat..

behaupte bloß nicht ich hätte keine ahnung von lamborghinis!

und mach das mal mit nem ferrari, pagani oder sonstwas!
YouTube - Lamborghini Gallardo on Snow


----------



## Mindfuck (23. September 2009)

das lambo kaum was mit audi zu tun hat kann ich bestätigen ...... ich arbeite schon länger bei audi im qmz.


----------



## Sesfontain (23. September 2009)

@Hardcore: Wie kann man sowas mit einem Pagani z.b. machen? Meines Wissens gibt es doch nichtmal Winterreifen für das Auto


----------



## DrSin (23. September 2009)

Phame schrieb:


> Die funktionieren schon DrSin. Doch die sind eben in Mp/h nicht in Km/h. Wenn man es umrechnet stimmts wieder. Aber ich meine das sind Peanuts ^^



??? Was du wollen? Hab doch gar nix gesagt.

@ Mindfuck,
ich find alles, im Game aber kann ich dann keinem Spiel beitreten, verbindet sich doof und dähmlich


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (23. September 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> @Hardcore: Wie kann man sowas mit einem Pagani z.b. machen? Meines Wissens gibt es doch nichtmal Winterreifen für das Auto




lol - na klar- aber nicht zu einfach dranzukommen^^- reifen für nen bugatti findet man auch nicht auf www.pirelli.de:lol:

wollte noch bemerken das ein lambo nicht wegen dem allrad bei hohen geschwindigkeiten schwer zu handeln ist-denn es werden sowiso dann 80% der antriebskraft auf die hinterachse verlagert...

zudem sind die seltsamen unfälle auch bei etwa 100kmh passiert


was ich in der autowäscherei lustig fand war das jemand da seinen ferrari modena gewaschen hat und der nachher nichtmehr anspringen wollte und er den adac rufen musste^^
- wer  wäscht son waren in der autowäscherei...


----------



## Mindfuck (23. September 2009)

DrSin schrieb:


> ??? Was du wollen? Hab doch gar nix gesagt.
> 
> @ Mindfuck,
> ich find alles, im Game aber kann ich dann keinem Spiel beitreten, verbindet sich doof und dähmlich



komisch.... bei mir funkt alles einwandfrei... aber die jungs sind relativ undiszipliniert....   manchmal kommt halt rennen läuft schon bla bla.... dann mach ich ein eigenes auf....  kurz darauf kommen schon die ersten in die lobby und los gehts...

ach ja wenn es interessiert.... mikes garage macht ein nfs tuning battle... mit 24h live cam und chat.... http://needforspeed.com/web/nfs-de/the-battle


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. September 2009)

kenn ich schon, die haben die ganze Zeit nix gemacht, plötzlich kam ein Kamerateam und dann fingen sie alle 3 gleichzeitig an zu schweißen, wir lagen aufn Boden vor Lachen. Die machen überhaupt nix außer Kaffee zu saufen bis einer mit ner Kamera kommt xDD


----------



## DrSin (23. September 2009)

Wissen die das Webcams laufen?


----------



## Mindfuck (23. September 2009)

ja klar...sind aber eher richtige fernsehcams


----------



## Birdy84 (23. September 2009)

Hardcoreentertaiment schrieb:


> lol-unberechenbar reagieren^^
> lamborghini hat definitiv ein besseres handling als diverse andere sportwagen wie ferrari usw... - und gerade wegen dem intelligenten allradantrieb!
> - aber wenn man keinen fahren kann ist das natürlich klar...
> 
> ich vertrau da mal ganz auf valentino balboni...


So ich hab den Beitrag mal auf youtube rausgesucht, für dich wird es ganz besonders ab 3:15 interessant:

YouTube - D Motor - BF Lamborghini Gallardo vs. Cargraphic Porsche Turbo (1/2)

Und nun sag nochmal, dass sich solche Autos leicht fahren lassen.


----------



## Phame (23. September 2009)

So im ATi Forum wurde nun ein neuer Beta Treiber released inoffizieller Catalyst 9.10.

http://download1.msi.com/files/downloads/dvr_exe/ATI_8.66RC7_Win7_Vista.zip


Ich hab so das Gefühl es läuft etwas besser. Aber warten noch es ist ja nicht die Final.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. September 2009)

Das soll doch der Release-Patch für die HD58er sein. Ich glaube nciht das er was mit NFS zutun hat.


PS: wieso gefühl? EInfach testen. Fahre mal Tokyo Circuit mit 6 Gegnern. Wenn du nun 60 Statt 16 FPS hast, bringt er was 


Edit: Er bringt überhaupt nix, sag ich ja. HD5k Release-Patch, hat nix mit Shift zutun =(


----------



## t-bag (23. September 2009)

Moin,

Ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Saitek PS2700 Gamepad.

Ich würde gerne auf den beiden Triggern gasgeben bzw. bremsen.
Die werden aber nicht als achsen erkannt sondern als normale buttons.

weiß jemand wie ich das einstellen kann?

vielen dank für die aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Phame (23. September 2009)

Hä is doch kein Ding bei ner Achse drückste auch nur drauf und er fährt. Bei nem Knopf fährt er auch los?


----------



## DrSin (23. September 2009)

Phame schrieb:


> Hä is doch kein Ding bei ner Achse drückste auch nur drauf und er fährt. Bei nem Knopf fährt er auch los?



Falsch, mim Trigger kannste dosieren.


----------



## t-bag (23. September 2009)

Der Rest des pads funzt einwandfrei.
nur ich hab kein bock den rechten stick dafür zu nehmen. 

find die trigger besser.

mit den trigger könnte man gas und bremse dosieren. 
so wie bei den analog-sticks halt.

hab auch mal gelesen (amazon.de) das man mit dem x-modus bei dem Saitek ps2700 auf trigger umschalten könnte. kannste aber auch googeln wie bekloppter, findest noch nicht mal auf der saitek seite was dazu.

wär cool wenn jemand ne lösung hätt.


----------



## midnight (23. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Die labern viel wenn der Tag lang ist. PCGH wird sofort ne News rausbringen wenn ein Hotfix erhältlich ist, nur die Ruhe


Von wegen. Wirklich schnell ist PCGH leider nicht immer...



Mindfuck schrieb:


> das lambo kaum was mit audi zu tun hat kann ich bestätigen ...... ich arbeite schon länger bei audi im qmz.


Und wie sie was miteinander zu tun haben. Audi ist genauso wie Lamborghini ein Teil der Volkswagen AG (= Bugatti ist da übrigens auch dabei 
Der Motor des Lamborghini steckt mehr oder minder auch im Audi Rs6. War halt eine gemeinsame Entwicklung.

so far


----------



## Rizzard (23. September 2009)

Also hab ma eben die Runde gemacht, bei der man mim Veyron die Nordschleife fahren MUSS.

Mit der Tasta hab ich da überhaupt kein Land gehabt. Die Karre ist sowas von "gefährlich", da bräuchte ich Superman, der während der Fahrt mein Gefährt von oben auf den Boden drückt^^. Werds demnächst mal mit meinem XBox Contr. versuchen wenn er denn mal kommt.


----------



## Phame (23. September 2009)

Boah he wie es mich aufregt. Ich versuche nun schon zum 23627936579 mal auf Stufe 2 bei dieser Amerikanischen Rennserie den Endgegner zu gewinnen diesen Ron Kay oder wie der heißt. Als Auto hab ich den Mustang mit Werksumbau. Schon Schwierigkeit auf ganz leicht gesetzt. Ich fahr sauber wie sonst was. Und das geile ist der überholt mich NIE während dem Rennen sondern immer nur ganz kurz vor dieser Brücke da also unmittelbar vorm ziel. Das ist zum Haare raufen !!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. September 2009)

Phame schrieb:


> Boah he wie es mich aufregt. Ich versuche nun schon zum 23627936579 mal auf Stufe 2 bei dieser Amerikanischen Rennserie den Endgegner zu gewinnen diesen Ron Kay oder wie der heißt. Als Auto hab ich den Mustang mit Werksumbau. Schon Schwierigkeit auf ganz leicht gesetzt. Ich fahr sauber wie sonst was. Und das geile ist der überholt mich NIE während dem Rennen sondern immer nur ganz kurz vor dieser Brücke da also unmittelbar vorm ziel. Das ist zum Haare raufen !!



Manche Rennen sind wirklich unmachbar, da gibts aber ein Trick. Einfach "ausversehen" den Gegner "leicht" berühren in einer Kurve, wenn du verstehst was ich meine


----------



## Phame (23. September 2009)

Ich versuch das schon die ganze Zeit aber der einzige der von der Bahn abkommt bin ich.


----------



## Kenneth (23. September 2009)

Für Tastatur is dat Spiel jedenfall nicht ausgelegt. Aber was soll man machen. Lenkrad sollte mir eigentlich nicht ins Haus Kommen. Aber man gewöhnt sich an die Tastatursteurung und ist mit den Besseren Autos ab Stufe 2 auch einfacher zu fahren als der 135i am anfang mit Stufe 1. Ansonsten super Spiel.


----------



## push@max (23. September 2009)

Kenneth schrieb:


> Für Tastatur is dat Spiel jedenfall nicht ausgelegt.



Ich habe keine Probleme, das Spiel mit der Tasta zu zocken...


----------



## Birdy84 (23. September 2009)

Phame schrieb:


> Boah he wie es mich aufregt. Ich versuche nun schon zum 23627936579 mal auf Stufe 2 bei dieser Amerikanischen Rennserie den Endgegner zu gewinnen diesen Ron Kay oder wie der heißt. Als Auto hab ich den Mustang mit Werksumbau. Schon Schwierigkeit auf ganz leicht gesetzt. Ich fahr sauber wie sonst was. Und das geile ist der überholt mich NIE während dem Rennen sondern immer nur ganz kurz vor dieser Brücke da also unmittelbar vorm ziel. Das ist zum Haare raufen !!


Du brauchst doch das Auto nicht bis ins Nirvana tunen, sondern fahr mal mit dem M3 E36 ohne Tuning. Der hat mich relativ Stress frei zum Sieg gefahren.


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (23. September 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Von wegen. Wirklich schnell ist PCGH leider nicht immer...
> 
> 
> Und wie sie was miteinander zu tun haben. Audi ist genauso wie Lamborghini ein Teil der Volkswagen AG (= Bugatti ist da übrigens auch dabei
> ...



man bemerke nur das lamborghini den motor entwickelt hat

zudem meine ich das in dem gallardo der von 2003 bis 2008 hergestellt wurde ein 5,2 l motor schlägt...

gallardo 5,2: 368kw
gallardo spyder: 382kw
gallardo superleggera:390kw (leider nur ein paar gebaut worden)
gallardo lp 560-4: 402kw

also -der rs6 hat 426 kw wenn ich mich nicht irre - ist also gut aufgemotzt worden von audi


----------



## Kenneth (24. September 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Probleme, das Spiel mit der Tasta zu zocken...


Ich bekomms mitlerweile auch "gut" hin. Bin aber Online selten erster. Ausser Drift 3x Ausprobiert und kein plan wie das klappen soll. Mit nem assi Analog Gamepad geht das halbwegs womit i aber grundsetzlich unfähig bin zu spielen.


----------



## Tomateeeee (24. September 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Ich habs probiert mit Tastatur und ne, schaff ich beim besten willen nicht
> 
> Hab mal 2 weitere Videos gemacht, diesmal von 1vs1 ranglisten rennen  je 3min in 1080p natürlich  bez. was youtube noch übrig lässt
> 
> Gruß




schick schick kann mir bloss ma einer erklären wie ich mit fraps nen vid mache ? ^^ bin zu faul zum googln ^^ 

wollte ma hochladen und zeigen wie man mitm porsche gt2 kämpft^^
und ob ihr auch so ne probs mit karre auf der NF habt um ne gute zeit zu fahren ? ^^


----------



## Phame (24. September 2009)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Du brauchst doch das Auto nicht bis ins Nirvana tunen, sondern fahr mal mit dem M3 E36 ohne Tuning. Der hat mich relativ Stress frei zum Sieg gefahren.




Ich hoffe du weißt dass man für das Rennen nen Amiwagen brauch nech?


----------



## STSLeon (24. September 2009)

@Hardcoreentertainment:

Meines Wissens sind es nicht die gleichen Motoren, aber Audi hat die Lambo Motoren mitentwickelt. Besonders hatten die ihre Finger bei der Elektronik im Spiel. Darum hat Lambo auch solche netten Späße wie eine Start-Stopp-Automatik.

Gibt es eigentlich (außer auf der Nordschleife) in dem Spiel mal eine Hochgeschwindigkeitsgerade? Würde mal gerne wirklich die Spitzengeschwindigkeit im Porsche GT3 erreichen, aber es klappt einfach nicht.


----------



## Tomateeeee (24. September 2009)

STSLeon schrieb:


> @Hardcoreentertainment:
> 
> Meines Wissens sind es nicht die gleichen Motoren, aber Audi hat die Lambo Motoren mitentwickelt. Besonders hatten die ihre Finger bei der Elektronik im Spiel. Darum hat Lambo auch solche netten Späße wie eine Start-Stopp-Automatik.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich (außer auf der Nordschleife) in dem Spiel mal eine Hochgeschwindigkeitsgerade? Würde mal gerne wirklich die Spitzengeschwindigkeit im Porsche GT3 erreichen, aber es klappt einfach nicht.



dann mach die übersetzung kleiner ^^


----------



## midnight (24. September 2009)

Hardcoreentertaiment schrieb:


> also -der rs6 hat 426 kw wenn ich mich nicht irre - ist also gut aufgemotzt worden von audi


Der rs6 muss ja mit der Leistung 2,1t befeuern 




Tomateeeee schrieb:


> bin zu faul zum googln ^^


Ja, das ist ein Problem vieler hier im Forum 

so far


----------



## Birdy84 (24. September 2009)

Phame schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du weißt dass man für das Rennen nen Amiwagen brauch nech?


Hast Recht. Hab selbst die Rennserie aus Versehen übersprungen. Trotzdem trifft mein Rat, was das Tunen der Wagen betrifft, zu.


----------



## Phame (24. September 2009)

Juchei morgen trifft mein neuer Rechner ein für die Arbeit 

i7 Extreme, 12 GB DDR3 RAM, und Geforce 9800 GT  Werd mal kucken wie Shift da so läuft


----------



## Rizzard (24. September 2009)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Hast Recht. Hab selbst die Rennserie aus Versehen übersprungen..


 
Ich finds garnicht schlecht das man wohl nicht alle Rennen fahren muss. Sollte man eins partou nicht schaffen, kann man es einfach lassen.


----------



## Sesfontain (24. September 2009)

I7 extreme ,und dann nur eine 9800GT?Der braucht do zwei GTX285 umk sich nicht zu langweilen


----------



## Phame (24. September 2009)

Ne ist kein Witz  Naja wir brauchen halt eher CPU und RAM Power Grafik ist da eher nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Phame (24. September 2009)

Neee wir bauen die Teile selber zusammen


----------



## Kenneth (24. September 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon Ihr hättet sowas hier gekauft  click
> 
> Gruß


Das ja so als ob i auf ein Lamborgini Winterreifen mit einer Hochsgeschwindigkeit von 160km/h drauf mache. Oder mit nem Porsche durch die Fussgängerzone schleiche.


----------



## CeresPK (24. September 2009)

Kenneth schrieb:


> Das ja so als ob i auf ein Lamborgini Winterreifen mit einer Hochsgeschwindigkeit von 160km/h drauf mache. Oder mit nem Porsche durch die Fussgängerzone schleiche.


willst du mit 300 durch die Fußgängerzone krachen 

dann viel Spaß


----------



## Rizzard (24. September 2009)

Kenneth schrieb:


> Das ja so als ob i auf ein Lamborgini Winterreifen mit einer Hochsgeschwindigkeit von 160km/h drauf mache. Oder mit nem Porsche durch die Fussgängerzone schleiche.



Oder ein Lambo, der nen 100 PS Motor verbaut hat


----------



## Kenneth (24. September 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> willst du mit 300 durch die Fußgängerzone krachen
> 
> dann viel Spaß


Natürlich nicht. Steht da ja auch net so  
Aber ne Kette ist nur so Stark wie das schwächste glied. Deswegen werden wir auch keinen Full HD mit intergiertem VHS recorder sehen 
Ich selber bin mit nem 125PS Privatwagen vollens zufrieden. Mehr brauch i auch nicht. Das spiegelt sich auch in Shift wieder. Fahr in NfS Shift egtl nur Autos die ich auch sehen würde wenn i aus dem Fester gucke. Beruflich bedingt egtl schon mal alle BMW's  Da ist Shift ja ein segen für mich.


----------



## superman1989 (24. September 2009)

he ihr suchtis 

macht auch hier mit ^^

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/need-speed-junkies.html


----------



## kalkone (24. September 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Der rs6 muss ja mit der Leistung 2,1t befeuern
> 
> so far



sagen wir es mal so, audi hat genau so den motor entwickelt.
lambghini gehört zu audi und nicht zu vw. ja gut es gehört über audi zum vw konzern^^

und übrigends der S6 und S8 haben genau so den V10 drin, aber "nur" mit 425ps oda so^^


----------



## CeresPK (24. September 2009)

so will ich doch mal das neue Design meiner Autos bei Shift vorstellen
Am schönsten sind damit der GT-R SpecV und mein Imprezchen 
wenn man das mal Fotorealismus nennen kann
wären da die Ecken der Räder und Radkästen nicht


----------



## midnight (24. September 2009)

Also ich find die Räder auch unter aller Sau. Das haben sie echt verhauen - die restliche Grafik ist aber nett. Aber Fotorealismus ist was anderes (=

so far


----------



## Birdy84 (25. September 2009)

Warum grade die Räder?



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich finds garnicht schlecht das man wohl nicht alle Rennen fahren muss. Sollte man eins partou nicht schaffen, kann man es einfach lassen.


 Das ist an sich Ok. Wenn ich aber eigentlich noch auf Stufe 2 spiele und einige Einladungsrennen gefahren bin, aber schon 2 Mio.$ und die World Tour freigeschaltet hab, dann stimmt für mich was am Balancing nicht. Mittlerweile hab ich die Stufe 3 Serie begonnen und hab seit Stufe zwei keine Einladungsrennen mehr gefahren, trotzdem hab 9,2 Mio.$ und weiß gar wofür ich die ganze Kohle brauche. Denn erstens fahren sich die meisten Rennen einfacher, wenn das eigene Auto nicht getunt ist, zweitens bekommt man für Rennen, die einen speziellen Wagen erfordern, diesen auch noch gestellt. Ein wenig mehr Anspruch bei Geldmanagement würde das Spiel deutlich interessanter.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. September 2009)

Zumal du die Autos auch noch verkaufen kannst und du 100% wiederbekommst, das ist Käse! 

50% wären io.


----------



## Sesfontain (25. September 2009)

also die lackierung sieht echt geil aus


----------



## push@max (25. September 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> so will ich doch mal das neue Design meiner Autos bei Shift vorstellen
> Am schönsten sind damit der GT-R SpecV und mein Imprezchen



Auf den GT-R arbeite ich auch hin...


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (25. September 2009)

hat jemand von euch zufällig einen unlocker für nfs shift-weil ich möchte gerne schon die stufe 4-wagen fahren ohne stunden zu investieren und im multiplayer immer gegen pagani rs zu verlieren - es geht mir also nur um einen car-unlocker-sonst nichts...


----------



## Kenneth (25. September 2009)

Hier mal mein Auto, wo mein Privater vor der Haustür als Vorlage diente auch wenn der nur ein alter VW ist


----------



## Mindfuck (25. September 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Von wegen. Wirklich schnell ist PCGH leider nicht immer...
> 
> 
> Und wie sie was miteinander zu tun haben. Audi ist genauso wie Lamborghini ein Teil der Volkswagen AG (= Bugatti ist da übrigens auch dabei
> ...


wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...ich habe geschrieben "kaum"....nicht "nichts"..! Viele Bauteile werden sogar von uns Entwickelt... aber ich habe "kaum" geschreiben weil Lamborgihni mit seiner internen Fimenmentalität nicht mit den hohen Fabrikationsstandarts von Audi oder dem VW Konzern mithalten kann. Und von gemeinsamer Entwicklung kann nicht die Rede sein wenn 2 Ingenieure aus St. Agata in einem Team von 30 Audi Ingenieuren einen Motor schustern....und im rs6 läuft ein komplett überarbeitetes Triebwerk... zur information...


----------



## S_Fischer (25. September 2009)

also ich finde das game nicht so besonderst die steuerung ist mal absolut schlecht, die grafik naja also das game hat überhaupt keine chance gegen GRID!


----------



## donbon (25. September 2009)

man braucht kein stufe 4 unlocker...in 4h hast du stufe 4...und zudem machen die rennen spass!


----------



## CeresPK (25. September 2009)

Mindfuck schrieb:


> wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...ich habe geschrieben "kaum"....nicht "nichts"..! Viele Bauteile werden sogar von uns Entwickelt... aber ich habe "kaum" geschreiben weil Lamborgihni mit seiner internen Fimenmentalität nicht mit den hohen Fabrikationsstandarts von Audi oder dem VW Konzern mithalten kann. Und von gemeinsamer Entwicklung kann nicht die Rede sein wenn 2 Ingenieure aus St. Agata in einem Team von 30 Audi Ingenieuren einen Motor schustern....und im rs6 läuft ein komplett überarbeitetes Triebwerk... zur information...


Der V10 aus dem RS6 und R8 V10 stammen beide aus dem alten Gallardo (mit kleinen bis großen Veränderungen).
Lamborghini verwendet zwar sone Kleinigkeiten wie Schalter und so nen Mist aus dem VW/Audi Sammelsurium aber ansonsten ist Lamborghini sehr unabhängig was das angeht (obwohl der erste Entwurf der für den Murcielago im Jahr 1998/99 nicht von Audi genehmigt wurde weil das Design angeblich zu Aggressiv war)
Audi gibt das Geld und Lamborghini entwickelt wie gesagt weitgehend eigenständig.


----------



## push@max (25. September 2009)

S_Fischer schrieb:


> also ich finde das game nicht so besonderst die steuerung ist mal absolut schlecht, die grafik naja also das game hat überhaupt keine chance gegen GRID!



Im Vergleich zu den letzten Teilen, ist die Steuerung bei Shift die beste seid vielen Jahren.

Und die Grafik ist meiner Ansicht nach auch besser als bei Grid.

In welchen Settings zockst Du das Spiel?


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (25. September 2009)

ich bin überzeugt das die grafik besser ist!



CeresPK schrieb:


> Der V10 aus dem RS6 und R8 V10 stammen beide aus dem alten Gallardo (mit kleinen bis großen Veränderungen).
> Lamborghini verwendet zwar sone Kleinigkeiten wie Schalter und so nen Mist aus dem VW/Audi Sammelsurium aber ansonsten ist Lamborghini sehr unabhängig was das angeht (obwohl der erste Entwurf der für den Murcielago im Jahr 1998/99 nicht von Audi genehmigt wurde weil das Design angeblich zu Aggressiv war)
> Audi gibt das Geld und Lamborghini entwickelt wie gesagt weitgehend eigenständig.




cool - noch jemand der ahnung hat - und wer mal in die produktion von audi r8 v10 sieht wird den lambostier auf dem motor sehen!


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (25. September 2009)

scheiß ferrari - ich finde ferraris schlechte verarbeitung für den preis
- und enzo ferrari war ein ignoranter arsch....

pagani hat gute verarbeitung!


----------



## midnight (25. September 2009)

Der einzig wahre Hersteller ist RUF. Der rt12 ist mal sowas von geil - nur die 220.000€ fehlen noch 

so far


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (25. September 2009)

sorry-aber so etwas würd ich mir nicht kaufen... - 

ich steh nur auf wagen die ich schon unter mir hatte^^


was hebt ihr eigentlich für anfängerautod gehabt oder wollt ihr haben??

auch wenns nicht umbedingt zum thema passt - bei mir wird es caterham,lotus oder mini cooper werden..


----------



## CeresPK (25. September 2009)

Hardcoreentertaiment schrieb:


> scheiß ferrari - ich finde ferraris schlechte verarbeitung für den preis
> - und enzo ferrari war ein ignoranter arsch....
> 
> pagani hat gute verarbeitung!


hast du mal in einem Auto der beiden Marken drinne gesessen?
wenn nicht frag ich mich woher du das weißt


----------



## push@max (25. September 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> hast du mal in einem Auto der beiden Marken drinne gesessen?
> wenn nicht frag ich mich woher du das weißt



Die Frage stelle ich mir ebenfalls gerade 

Er konnte die Marken schon wohl öfters testen und fahren


----------



## Klutten (25. September 2009)

Könnten wir den Mittelpunkt hier wieder auf das Spiel lenken? Die Sportwagendiskussion ist meiner Meinung nach etwas lächerlich. Außer als Matchbox-Auto hat hier wohl noch keiner einen Ferrari, Lamborghini oder einen RUF gehabt.


----------



## CeresPK (25. September 2009)

Oki Doki 



@1920x1080
8xMSAA 16:1AF​
mfg Ceres


----------



## STSLeon (26. September 2009)

Wenn die Reifen nicht so häßlich wären, dann wäre es wirklich nahe am Fotorealismus. Noch ein bißchen Photoshop und dann voila. Ist das der normale GTR oder der SpecV? Mit dem drehe ich auch grade meine Runden.


----------



## CeresPK (26. September 2009)

ist der SpecV
mein normaler GT-R ist Werksumgebaut


----------



## Birdy84 (26. September 2009)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Wenn die Reifen nicht so häßlich wären, dann wäre es wirklich nahe am Fotorealismus.


Was genau ist denn an den Reifen nicht gut?


----------



## midnight (26. September 2009)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn an den Reifen nicht gut?



Die sehen einfach nicht "realistisch" aus. Bei den Bildern von CeresPK geht das ja noch, aber sonst sehen die Reifen/Felgen wesentlich schlimmer aus.

so far


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (26. September 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Na dann poste ich auch mal mein GTR
> 
> Schwarzmat und da immer jemand mir reinfährt (ich bin immer schneller am Start als die anderen ) hab ich ein "Zielkreuz" hinten angebracht
> 
> ...



die fotobearbeitung kannste demnächst aber lassen^^

also ich finde die grafik ist definitiv hammergeil - nur ich bekomm das mit der feineinstellung beim tuning nicht wirklich gut hin...

kann mir da jemand ein paar tipps geben???
- und hat schon jemand diverse grafikmods oder sowas gefunden oder irgendwelche tools oder sonstwas?-hat ja eine ganz neue engine das gute shift...

hier noch für 14000€ - könnt ihr euch innen garten stellen^^
Lamborghini Gallardo V10 Motor Engine 500 PS Bj. 2005 bei eBay.de: Antrieb, Motor Getriebe (endet 16.10.09 14:26:56 MESZ)


----------



## eVoX (26. September 2009)

Spielt hier vielleicht jemand mit einen Rumblepad 2 und könnte seine Settings bitte posten, das gilt aber auch für andere Pad Besitzer.
Bin mit meinen Settings noch nicht ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Rizzard (26. September 2009)

So nach langem Warten ist nun endlich mein 360er Controller (mit Kabel) da. Ich dachte eigentlich, jetzt hält mich nichts mehr auf und ich fahr die Rekordzeiten in einer Montur.

Nur geht das verfluchte Ding nach kurzer Zeit einfach aus. Man kanns dann auch nicht mehr einschalten. Kennt sich jemand mit dem Problem aus?


----------



## Birdy84 (26. September 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Nur geht das verfluchte Ding nach kurzer Zeit einfach aus. Man kanns dann auch nicht mehr einschalten.


Schon mal einen anderen USB Port ausprobiert?


----------



## Rizzard (26. September 2009)

Ja hab schon beide ausprobiert.

Habe mittlerweile fest gestellt, solange ich im normalen Windowsbetrieb bin, bleibt der Controller ganz normal an. Erst wenn ich mit zocken anfange geht er ca. nach 5-10 min. aus. 

Bin nur noch nicht dahinter gestiegen wieso.


----------



## Birdy84 (27. September 2009)

Aus der Kategorie Bug oder Feature, heute: Nach jedem Online-Rennen ändert sich die Lackierung meines Fahrzeugs. Und stotternder Motorensound der Gegner. Bin ich der Einzige, bei dem das so ist?

@Blizzard23: Mal an einem anderen PC getestet? Einen anderen Treiber verwendet?


----------



## Rizzard (27. September 2009)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> @Blizzard23: Mal an einem anderen PC getestet? Einen anderen Treiber verwendet?



Habe mittlerweile folgendes festgestellt. Wenn ich ein Spiel mit Maus+Tastatur zocke, und während dessen den Controller an habe, bleibt er auch ewig an. Nur sobald ich ihn benutze, geht er nach ein paar minuten aus. Ich glaub ich sollte ihn wirklich mal an einem anderen Rechner ausprobieren.

Anderer Treiber ist schwer, denn wenn ich auf Treiber aktualisieren gehe, nimmt er ja immer den neusten (im Gerätemanager).


----------



## thysol (27. September 2009)

Ich habe jetzt auch Shift und zocke in FullHD, alle Einstellungen auf voll mit kein AA und 16:1AF und habe manchmal unter 20FPS mit ner 4870 512MB. Ich vermute mal dass der VRAM ueberlaeuft. Welche einstellung sollte ich zurueckschrauben was ein Speicherfresser ist?


----------



## Birdy84 (27. September 2009)

Mit einer GeForce verbraucht das Spiel über 600MB VRAM. Am meisten sollte wohl die  Texturauflösung damit zu tun haben.


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2009)

weiß jemand, ob und wie man die GRÖSSE der Vinyls ändern kann?  ^^


----------



## CeresPK (27. September 2009)

iauf dem eintrag Schuppe unter bewegen.
Das Menü für diese Auswahlen kommt sofort nachdem du das Vinyl gewählt hast


----------



## -FA- (27. September 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier. 
ich hab auch ein seltsames Problem im karrieremodus: irgend ne hintergrundanwendung hat mir den geldbetrag verwurstelt.
da stand nach nem rennen auf einmal irgendwas mit 099.100.300,50$
ich weiß die zahl nimmer genau. Die sah aufjeden fall merkwürdig aus.
dann folgte ein absturz. Dann hab ich das spiel wieder aufgemacht. Plötzlich standen da 100.000.000$ oben dran. Vermutlich wurde da gerundet. da es bescheuert ist mit so viel geld zu zocken will ich es loswerden.
Kennt ihr ne metode dafür? denn autos kaufen und verkaufen bekommt man den vollen wert wieder. Mit artMoney, welches ich heruntergelden hab gehts auch nicht. der findet da gar keinen wert.
Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir mit diesem "verrückten" Problem helfen würdet.


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> iauf dem eintrag Schuppe unter bewegen.
> Das Menü für diese Auswahlen kommt sofort nachdem du das Vinyl gewählt hast


 
 o.k, und dann wird es einfach gleichmäßig größer?  ich versuch das mal, danke!


@FA: das is ja kurios - wüßte jetzt aber auch keinen rat ^^


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (27. September 2009)

-FA- schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin neu hier.
> ich hab auch ein seltsames Problem im karrieremodus: irgend ne hintergrundanwendung hat mir den geldbetrag verwurstelt.
> da stand nach nem rennen auf einmal irgendwas mit 099.100.300,50$
> ...



sorry aber meinst du mit hintergrundanwendung zufällig nen trainer?

Mit dem kostenlosen Programm ArtMoney kannst du dir helfen! Starte das Spiel und guck, wie viel Geld du hast. Merk dir den Betrag und minimier das Spiel dann (z. B. mit Alt + Tab). Starte nun ArtMoney. Such Need for Speed SHIFT unter "Select Process". Klick nun auf "Search" und geb unter "Value" den Betrag ein, den du dir eben gemerkt haben solltest. Klick dann auf Ok. Maximier nun wieder das Spiel, aber beende ArtMoney NICHT. Kauf dir im Spiel nun was und merk dir deinen neuen Kontostand. Minimier das Spiel wieder und maximier ArtMoney. Klick auf "Filter" und gib unter "Value" den neuen Kontostand ein. Drück nun auf Ok. Die drei Ergebnisse, die gefunden werden, musst du rüberziehen. Gebt dann deinen gewünschten Betrag ein. Maximiert dann wieder Need for Speed SHIFT und du siehst, dass du ganz wenig Geld hast - FERTIG!

hoffe ich konnte dir helfen

Langsam werd ich hier zum ERKLÄRBÄR^^


----------



## Rizzard (27. September 2009)

Kann mir jemand n Tipp geben wie man die Driftrennen am besten meistert. Ich check das Driften bei Shift mal überhaupt net. Hab bis jetzt extra alle Driftrennen umgangen, aber langsam sollte ich mal welche machen.


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (27. September 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand n Tipp geben wie man die Driftrennen am besten meistert. Ich check das Driften bei Shift mal überhaupt net. Hab bis jetzt extra alle Driftrennen umgangen, aber langsam sollte ich mal welche machen.



ehhhhm - die sind schlicht und einfach ******* zu fahren - viel feingefühl und ruhe...


----------



## thysol (27. September 2009)

Kann mir jemand vielleicht mit einem Problem helfen? Ich kann den Singleplayer gut spielen aber online modus geht gar nicht. Wenn ich irgendeinem Server beitreten will kommt dass das Spiel nicht mehr existiert. Weiss jemand woran dass liegt?


----------



## Kenneth (27. September 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand n Tipp geben wie man die Driftrennen am besten meistert. Ich check das Driften bei Shift mal überhaupt net. Hab bis jetzt extra alle Driftrennen umgangen, aber langsam sollte ich mal welche machen.


 Ich raff das auch nicht ganz. Das mit tastatur überhaupt möglich?


Hardcoreentertaiment schrieb:


> ehhhhm - die sind schlicht und einfach ******* zu fahren - viel feingefühl und ruhe...


Das ja ne aussage. Die ist vergleichbar mit:
er: "Hast mal ne Uhr?"
sie: "Ja"
er: "????"
Damit weiss er immernoch nicht wie spät das ist. Das scheint ja nicht nur 2-3 Leuten so zu gehen mit den Drift rennen.


----------



## Rizzard (28. September 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Nein weil du immer vollgas gibst mit der tasta und du ca. 30-70% gas geben must um den drift zu halten also nur mit controller (Stick zB) oder Lenker...
> 
> Gruß


 
Alles klar, dann kann ich mir die Drifts künftig sparen. Denn mit der Tasta Vollgasfunktion klappt das auf keinem Stecken.
Hoffentlich sind die Driftrennen nich irgendwann ausschlaggebend um aufs nächste Level zu kommen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. September 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Nein weil du immer vollgas gibst mit der tasta und du ca. 30-70% gas geben must um den drift zu halten also nur mit controller (Stick zB) oder Lenker...
> 
> Gruß



Oder Trigger (Schultertasten) 


Edit: soo meines erachtens gehts mit dem RX8 am leichtesten zu driften, ich komme damit nämlich auch net klar trotz Trigger. Man kann nichtmal geradeausfahren ohne zu driften, und sowas mag ich nicht (son unechtes Driften). Wieso brechen die Wagen denn so schnell aus? Nur weils Drift-Modus heißt, ist die Straße doch net geölt o.O


----------



## Rizzard (28. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Man kann nichtmal geradeausfahren ohne zu driften, und sowas mag ich nicht (son unechtes Driften). Wieso brechen die Wagen denn so schnell aus? Nur weils Drift-Modus heißt, ist die Straße doch net geölt o.O


 
Das dachte ich mir auch, selbst beim gerade aus fahren brechen die Karren schon aus. Und den Ölteppich den die da Strasse nennen ist mal wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig. Da bleib ich lieber bei den normalen Rennen.


----------



## DrSin (28. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Oder Trigger (Schultertasten)
> 
> 
> Edit: soo meines erachtens gehts mit dem RX8 am leichtesten zu driften, ich komme damit nämlich auch net klar trotz Trigger. Man kann nichtmal geradeausfahren ohne zu driften, und sowas mag ich nicht (son unechtes Driften). Wieso brechen die Wagen denn so schnell aus? Nur weils Drift-Modus heißt, ist die Straße doch net geölt o.O



Hab ich auch festgestellt, ich hoffe die ändern da noch was mit nem Patch o.Ä. - RX8 ist ganz gut, RX7 aber z.B. ist eine Katastrophe 
Ganz schlimm wirds wenn man mit einem Wagen den man immer fährt auf eine Driftstrecke muss, dann haste ganz verloren.


----------



## Nemesis28021982 (28. September 2009)

Hab mal ne Frage, 

denke mal euch ist das FPS Problem auf ATI Karten bekannt!

So nun mal die Frage: Hat jemand deswegen schon sinnvolle Lösungansätze?

Mich nervt das einfach das es manchmal echt dolle ruckelt und das auf meiner ATI 4890 Vapor X!

Was ich bisher gehört habe:

Exe umbennen........geht nicht!


Danke für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## Rizzard (28. September 2009)

Ich selbst habe nur gelesen das man Vsync deaktivieren soll.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. September 2009)

Keine der aktuellen "Tricks" bringt etwas bei der Performance, lediglich Abstürze und Startprobleme kann man "fixen" 

Was ihr garnicht erst probieren braucht (hab ich schon getestet): 

- Exe umbennen
- Verschiedene Catalyst ausprobiert auch beta`s 
- verschiedene Einstellungen probiert (AI aus und an, mitmap detail auf performance etc) 
- Kompatibilitätsmodus
- Mehrmals starten
- Ingame einstellungen durchprobieren (egal ob Vsync an/aus) 
- per Taskmanager Kerne zuweisen (eher 99% Absturzwahrscheinlichkeit) 
- Patch installiert
- alle ingame einstellungen auf low (sieht aus wie der 1. NFS Teil , jetzt läufts mit 40-80fps, ein Witz!) 
- Nvidia PhysX Software aktualisiert / neuinstalliert
- Nvidia-Karte zusätzlich als PhysX-Karte eingebaut 

Nix davon behebt die Performance-Probleme. Im Computerbaseforum ist ein User am tüffteln, er hat das Spiel schon weit auseinander genommen.  Der aktuelle Stand ist wohl so, das irgendwelche Parameter nicht bei den ATI`s programmiert wurden, und irgendein Gegenstand auf der Map verantwortlich für ist. Die Zuschauer sind es nicht, das wurde schon getestet (Zuschauer-Shader entfernt). 

Ich kann wirklich nur jedem empfehlen im Compubase den Thread mitzuverfolgen, es scheint garkein Treiber-problem zu sein  

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das es absichtlich so schlecht auf den ATI´s läuft, wäre ja nicht das erste mal das Nvidia bezahlt hat (siehe DX10.1 bei AC).


----------



## Nemesis28021982 (28. September 2009)

Bitte den Link


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. September 2009)

biddel söhr: 

Need for Speed SHiFT Ruckelt unspielbar trotz High-End - Seite 9 - ForumBase


----------



## kalkone (28. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> biddel söhr:
> 
> Need for Speed SHiFT Ruckelt unspielbar trotz High-End - Seite 9 - ForumBase



toller fred^^

mich stört die performance selber nicht, kann zar nich ganza lles auf high einstellen, dass währ aber net so schlimm. 
die unterschiede sind schlimm, auf der nordschleife z.b. mittags hab ich 60-80fps, wenn ich abends einstelle nur noch 30-40, ok das geht immer noch. baut man aber einen unfall(bild wird grau) bricht teilweise für 10-30 sek. die framerate auf 1-5fps ein, das is vorallem online unspielbar und man hat einen nachteil. wenn ich den mozilla offen lasse hab ich bis zu 50% weniger fps, minnimiere ich ihn passt wieder alles.

system:
X4 9950be, 4gb ram, hd4870pcs+, wd7


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. September 2009)

ich finde es zum kotzen, bin es eher gewohnt von Grid mit 70-110FPS zu spielen ^^


----------



## -FA- (28. September 2009)

Hardcoreentertaiment schrieb:


> sorry aber meinst du mit hintergrundanwendung zufällig nen trainer?
> 
> Mit dem kostenlosen Programm ArtMoney kannst du dir helfen! Starte das Spiel und guck, wie viel Geld du hast. Merk dir den Betrag und minimier das Spiel dann (z. B. mit Alt + Tab). Starte nun ArtMoney. Such Need for Speed SHIFT unter "Select Process". Klick nun auf "Search" und geb unter "Value" den Betrag ein, den du dir eben gemerkt haben solltest. Klick dann auf Ok. Maximier nun wieder das Spiel, aber beende ArtMoney NICHT. Kauf dir im Spiel nun was und merk dir deinen neuen Kontostand. Minimier das Spiel wieder und maximier ArtMoney. Klick auf "Filter" und gib unter "Value" den neuen Kontostand ein. Drück nun auf Ok. Die drei Ergebnisse, die gefunden werden, musst du rüberziehen. Gebt dann deinen gewünschten Betrag ein. Maximiert dann wieder Need for Speed SHIFT und du siehst, dass du ganz wenig Geld hast - FERTIG!
> 
> ...


 
ah,ah. 

hab schon anch der anleitung von cheats.de versucht. ich tipp meine 100mio ein. dann dauerts ca 2min, aber der findet keinen einzigen wert. meint ihr eon Update von ArtMoney bringt was?


----------



## Birdy84 (28. September 2009)

Geld spielt bei Shift sowieso eine stark untergeordnete Rolle, da du selbst bei einem einründigen Zeitrennen welches bekommst. Hab ein paar Lan Rennen hinter mir, bin in der Karriere bei den Stufe 3 Rennen und hab mehr als 15 Mio.$ auf der hohen Kante. Spiel einfach weiter und kauf dir die Wagen, die dir gefallen.

Hat schon jemand den Corolla mit 250PS und über *1000Nm* gefahren?


----------



## eVoX (28. September 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> hier vom XBox controller, Gas/Bremse auf dem rechten Stick da ich Manuell fahre
> Gruß



Ist etwas besser geworden, danke dir.


----------



## Rizzard (29. September 2009)

Ich versuch mittlerweile zum Xten mal das only Veyron-Rennen auf der Nordschleife und pack das mit der Tasta noch nicht. Ist echt ne Geduldsprobe. Hoffe weiterhin auf eine Kollision der Kontrahenten


----------



## DrSin (29. September 2009)

Also ich fahre seit Tagen nur noch den Lambo mit Werksumbauund will den (für die Karriere) nicht mehr missen, beim perfekten Start geht der wie Sau!


----------



## Rizzard (29. September 2009)

Ich bin gestern das erste mal den Königsegg gefahren. Der kann seine geballte Kraft nicht mal richtig auf den Asphalt bringen, so viel Power hat der. Dafür war sein Handling nicht gerade lobenswert.


----------



## -FA- (29. September 2009)

-FA- schrieb:


> ah,ah.
> 
> hab schon anch der anleitung von cheats.de versucht. ich tipp meine 100mio ein. dann dauerts ca 2min, aber der findet keinen einzigen wert. meint ihr eon Update von ArtMoney bringt was?


 

Jep. da wurde gerundet. De eigentliche wert wurde bei 99999999 festgesetzt, währen 100mio angezeigt wurden. habs jetzt wieder normal hingemacht.


----------



## norse (29. September 2009)

Bei mir funzt das spiel super wenn ich im Fenster modus zocke.
hab noch nicht weit gezockt, fahre derzeit den alten M3 für die Rennen und einen Impreza für Drifts.

später kommt noch ein Gallardo und 911 GT3 für nürburgring hinzu  ich liebe diese Strecke


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (29. September 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern das erste mal den Königsegg gefahren. Der kann seine geballte Kraft nicht mal richtig auf den Asphalt bringen, so viel Power hat der. Dafür war sein Handling nicht gerade lobenswert.



seht ihr - und wer sagt da noch was gegen das lamborghinihandling???


so wir der koenigsegg fährt würd ich ihn als saugefährlich einstufen...

in anderen rennspielen wie z.b. TDU fährt der auch soc kacke der koenigsegg
- aber ich find den wagen in echt einfach hübsch anzusehen - hat schonmal jrmand die flügeltüren vondem teil gesehen?die gehen geil auf! - und die verarbeitung sieht auch gut aus - nur nicht so gut wie bei pagani^^


----------



## der_flamur (29. September 2009)

Puh... grad ein Driftrennen von 3x20 Runden hinter mir... gleich mal 5 Level übersprungen^^


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (30. September 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Ich muss schon sagen das fast alle karren, sofern richtig eingestellt, gewinnen können  aber die Lambos find ich shice, haben zwar power aber drehen net um die Kurven wie der Zonda R zB...
> 
> Hier meine Multiplayer Garage :]
> 
> ...



76 rennen und 2 verloren...

das meinte ich ja mit den lambos - in dem spiel fahren die nicht so toll - jedenfalls der murcielago ganzchön ********...

was solls - immerhin sindse schön anzusehen

was mich nervt ist das man nur individuallackierungen zur wahl hat und nicht auch zwischen den in echt erhältlichen orifarben wie z.b. in nfs porsche und test drive unlimited
und das es nicht für mehr spass eine lange testgerade gibt auf der man richtig gas geben kann - oder ne statt- denn undercover texturen sind so ******* und ich musses mit sonnenbrille zocken - nie wieder undercover!-überall polizei-keine vernünftige fahrtkamera und scheiss grafikeffekte - viva shift!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. September 2009)

Ein User bei Compubase ist nahe dran die Performance-Probleme zu beheben. 

Ich zitiere mal sein Post: 





			
				redilS schrieb:
			
		

> 800x600 noAA, 16xAF, volle Details (Schatten medium)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Birdy84 (30. September 2009)

An welcher Datei fummelt der denn rum? Poste bitte mal einen Link zu dem Thread.


----------



## Holdrio (30. September 2009)

Performanceprobleme hää, selten ein Spiel mit so tiefen Anforderungen für so gute Grafik gesehen.
Sogar in 1920 noch 8xAA locker möglich, das gibts bei Nvidiakarten extrem selten wo 8x bei denen so viel frisst leider.

Schon ewig kein Rennspiel mehr gespielt, aber das macht wirklich Laune und läuft zum Glück auch im Vollbild stabil.


----------



## david430 (30. September 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Performanceprobleme hää, selten ein Spiel mit so tiefen Anforderungen für so gute Grafik gesehen.
> Sogar in 1920 noch 8xAA locker möglich, das gibts bei Nvidiakarten extrem selten wo 8x bei denen so viel frisst leider.
> 
> Schon ewig kein Rennspiel mehr gespielt, aber das macht wirklich Laune und läuft zum Glück auch im Vollbild stabil.



hallo?
du hast en core i7 und eine gtx285, da kann man nicht vo nem gewöhnlichen rechner sprechen. ich hab en q6600 @ 3 GHz und ne gtx260 @710 und bei mir ruckelts auch teilweise, ein rennspiel mit 30 fps ist eben relativ blöd. und grid hatte an dieser stelle über 70. und eine halbierung der framerate rechtfertigt da der grafische unterschied zwischen grid und shift nicht! so meine meinung!


----------



## Sesfontain (30. September 2009)

das stimmt allerdings verstehe ich soweinig fps überhaupt nicht
Ich habe ein Ci7 @3,675GHz und GTX285 dabei habe ich in FullHD und 16XFSAA und 16x AF imer noch immer übeer 70-80FPS
Das spiel scheint dann wohl sehr auf Ci7 zu skalieren


----------



## Holdrio (30. September 2009)

david430 schrieb:


> hallo?
> ein rennspiel mit 30 fps ist eben relativ blöd.



Das ist aber schon komisch, du spielst doch in 1440x900 nach dem Profil?
Da sollte eine GTX 260 doch eigentlich null Probleme haben und viel mehr schaffen als 30FPS.
Vielleicht ist es wirklich sehr CPU lastig, wer weiss.

In 1920x1200 kommt auch ein GTX285 schnell an oder sogar über ihre Grenzen, darum wunderte ich mich schon wie gut das sogar mit AA noch läuft.


----------



## Sesfontain (30. September 2009)

ich werde mal eben sehen ,wie sehr es den ci7 fordert...
EDIT: MIt SMT werden nur 2 Threads effektiv genutzt ,diese werden beide bis zu 90% bei mir im dichten verkehr belastet


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. September 2009)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> An welcher Datei fummelt der denn rum? Poste bitte mal einen Link zu dem Thread.



Hab ich doch schoneinmal hier im Thread, aber für dich nocheinmal   :

Need for Speed SHiFT Ruckelt unspielbar trotz High-End - Seite 10 - ForumBase


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (30. September 2009)

Sooo, 
ich habs dann auch mal angespielt .... auf der PS3.
Hatte ein "Freeze" (Ton und Bild) auf der Nordschleife, ansonsten läuft es gut, allerdings nur 720p.

Gestern war ich noch etwas gefrustet da ich die Controllertastenbelegung nicht frei wählbar ist und ich eigentlich immer mit Steuerkreuz fahre, aber mit bisschen Übung gings heut schon besser.

Glaube grafisch geht da noch etwas, deswegen werde ich es auch noch mal auf PC probieren, allerdings befürchte ich das es Performanceprobleme geben könnte mit meinen X3 8450, nachdem was hier schon geschildert wurde.

Aber egal,
für ein NfS ziemlich gut !! 
Glaube damit kann man sich die Zeit ganz nett vertreiben .... bis GT5


----------



## Jkx86 (1. Oktober 2009)

Hier sind ein paar need for speed shift Hamachi server

Nfss-lan-01
Nfss-lan-02
Nfss-lan-03
Nfss-lan-04
Nfss-lan-05
Nfss-lan-06
Nfss-lan-07
Nfss-lan-08
Nfss-lan-09
Nfss-lan-10


Passwort für alle server: 1234


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Oktober 2009)

Jkx86 schrieb:


> Hier sind ein paar need for speed shift Hamachi server
> 
> Nfss-lan-01
> Nfss-lan-02
> ...



Hamachi? Naja wer auf Lags und hohe Pingwerte steht okay  

Nutzt lieber Tunngle! Höhere Bandbreite


----------



## Rizzard (1. Oktober 2009)

Habe mir nun gestern endlich meinen R8 zugelegt und dieser sollte meinen RS4 nun ablösen. Am Ende war ich nur etwas enttäuscht, da mein älterer RS4 den R8 immer noch abzieht.


----------



## DrSin (1. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Hamachi? Naja wer auf Lags und hohe Pingwerte steht okay
> 
> Nutzt lieber Tunngle! Höhere Bandbreite



Will dich ja nicht ärgern, aber Tunngle hat auch so seine Probleme, seinen es (noch) Ausfälle und auch Ping probleme, oder auch Probleme mit Verbindungen, im mom Fahren wir hier mit Hamachi besser, letzte Woche war Tunngle noch besser.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Oktober 2009)

DrSin schrieb:


> Will dich ja nicht ärgern, aber Tunngle hat auch so seine Probleme, seinen es (noch) Ausfälle und auch Ping probleme, oder auch Probleme mit Verbindungen, im mom Fahren wir hier mit Hamachi besser, letzte Woche war Tunngle noch besser.



Wieso gibts denn Probleme mit der Verbindung? Auch Ausfälle hatte ich noch nie, und hohe Pingwerte auch nicht (zumindenst sind sie bei Hamachi katastrophal höher!)


----------



## Birdy84 (2. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Hab ich doch schoneinmal hier im Thread, aber für dich nocheinmal


Stimmt, den hatte ich schon mal angeschaut.


----------



## der_flamur (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich versuch mal meine Onboard-Graka (GF8200) vom meinem Crosshair II als Physx zu verwenden. Mal schauen ob ich mehr als 45FPS hab.


----------



## Birdy84 (2. Oktober 2009)

Und was genau versprichst du dir davon?


----------



## der_flamur (2. Oktober 2009)

2FPS durchschnittlich mehr^^ lol


----------



## Birdy84 (2. Oktober 2009)

Aber wie soll das gehen, Shift nutz doch *C*PU-PhysX?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Oktober 2009)

Du weißt schon das selbst bei GPU-PhysX dann deine Performance nach unten statt nach oben geht?`Erst ab ner 86er GT wirds schneller, alles darunter verschlechtert die Performance


----------



## HiveFleetBasilisk (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich gebe dann auch mal meinen Senf dazu 

Habe mir gestern die Demo geladen und angespielt. Grafik auf komplett hoch, auch Schatten und AA.
Im Spiel ruckelt nichts, alles läuft super flüssig. (Die FPS habe ich gerade nicht aufem Schirm, aber vielleicht reicht die Beschreibung "flüssig"  )

Jetzt habe ich mir das original Spiel geholt und habe, wie in der Demo, die Grafik komplett hoch gesetzt.
Und das Spiel läuft sau langsam.. 
Obwohl mein wagen noch sehr schlecht ist, also die Grafikkarte nichtmal den Tunnelblick oder so berechnen muss.
Und in der Demo bin ich mit dem Zonda F ohne Probleme gefahren (und das war n mega-cooles-Geschwindigkeitsgefühl^^).

Ist das denn normal, dass das von der Demo auf die Vollversion so schwankt oder kommt das auch dadurch, dass ich eine ATI habe? 

Specs:
-Ati Radeon HD 2900 XT (Powercolor edition, 1024MB GDDR4, 512MBit      Schnittstelle)
-Q6600 auf Standard-Takt (wird aber bald auf 3,2 hochgehen)
-Asus Commando
-4Gb Ram (1066)

Auflösung auf der ich spiele : 1280*1024

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja etwas dazu sagen 

LG


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (4. Oktober 2009)

ich könnte echt heulen! hab den ultimativen super-gau
virenvirenviren
alles voll mit virut und win32/joleee und jede menge anderem wurm und trojanermist...
spybot s&d hat 172 infizierte dateien gefunden und ich hab jedtzt erstmal meine festplatte mit den ganzen sachen die ich für shift usw.. gebastelt hatte formatiert und alles neu aufgesetzt
hoffentlich läuft gleich nfs shift wieder nachdem ich jetzt nen neuen grafiktreiber hab


----------



## Xion4 (4. Oktober 2009)

An die Hardcore-Schleifen-Dreher, ist einen 6.36Min auf der Schleife mit Gamepad gut? Naja eigentlich nur ne 6.43Min, da ich in der 6.36er danach schön über die erste Schikane geschlittert bin...

...finde ich ein wenig zu krass mit dem Abstrafen, selbst wenn ich voll in die Ramme trete, und versuche sofort wieder auf die Strecke zu ziehen ist die Rundenzeit ungültig.


PS: die Runde war mit nem Zonda R.


----------



## Xion4 (4. Oktober 2009)

Gute Frage mit den fahrhilfen, habe nichts eingestellt. Brems/Lenk/Traktionshilfe kann ich schonmal ausschliessen, denn mit der Corvette bekomme ich keine 500m ohne drehenden Arsch hin...und eine Hilfe auf die Bahn zu kommen hab ich wohl auch nicht, ich schau nachher mal. PS: Anzeige der Ideallinie, zu früh gefreut :p

Naja, mir geht es nicht um die Strafen des Schaden, nur wenn du in einer Kurve nach aussen rutscht, ins Grün, hast den längeren Weg, hast gebremst, dann muss man die Runde nict ungültig machen. Was ich im Zonda schlimm finde, die Sicht nach hinten, und dieses extreme "Beschlagen" der Scheiben ...

...ansonsten sehr handzahm für 750PS auf der Hinterachse.

Heute keine Lust mehr weiter zu testen, gerade noch ein paar Runs gemacht, aber immer nen großen Schnitzer beigehabt.


----------



## der_flamur (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe gelesen, das Slightly Mad Studios EA geboten hat, das sie Lizenzen für Templates, Autos usw. freizugeben dürfen.

Quelle: Need for Speed: Shift Modding Tools von Slightly Mad Studios | sommergemuese


----------



## Xion4 (4. Oktober 2009)

Respekt für den Kerl mit der Corvette....

Anbei: meine Zeit ist nichts wert, obwohl ein Teil der Fahrhilfen den Nachteikl des Gamepads gegenüber der LenkradCombo ja wieder wettmachen müssten :p

Denn ich kann kaum nen Lenkeinschlag halten und ein Gas/Bremsstellung schon garnicht. Ist immer gleich volle Omme... :p


----------



## Birdy84 (4. Oktober 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Btw lad ich grad eine Runde bei Youtube hoch, Zonda R - 6:29 ohne Fahrhilfen und 3-4 Fehler (drift oder verbremser ohne unfall), wenn man von der Startligne anfängt zu zählen, was das Spiel nicht macht...


Deine Runde war echt gut. Habe eben erst bemerkt, dass die Stoppuhr beim Zeitfahren anfängt zu zählen sobald der Spieler die Kontrolle übernommen hat und nicht erst beim Start/ Ziel - was für ein Schwachsinn! Trotzdem sollten wir die Zeit angeben, die uns Shift ausspuckt, da alles andere schwer zu überprüfen ist. Ich komme nicht unter 6:40. Was hast du gemacht, damit der Zonda auf 340 kommt?


----------



## Sesfontain (5. Oktober 2009)

Wo liegt den jetzt aktuell der Forenrekord in der Grünen Hölle? 
Bei 6:37?


----------



## CeresPK (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub xTc hat doch ne 6:30.00 gefahren oder?


----------



## der_flamur (7. Oktober 2009)

Offtopic: Apropo xtc: Kann das sein das du auch GTR2 spielst? (besser gesagt auf der PBB)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Oktober 2009)

gibts denn nun schon nen Patch für die ATI-Probleme? Es ist ja nun bekannt das es definitv nicht an AMD liegt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Oktober 2009)

Bisher gibt es keinen Patch. Aber woher weißt Du, dass es nicht am AMD liegt?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Bisher gibt es keinen Patch. Aber woher weißt Du, dass es nicht am AMD liegt?



AMD hat doch schon bestätigt das der 9.9er die Performance-Probleme beheben sollte, sie haben damit getan was sie tun konnten. AMD kann ja nur schlecht das Spiel fertig programmieren. 

Und ein Blick in das Compubaseforum tut auch gut (habe ich schon 2mal verlinkt ), dort ist ein User der das Spiel quasi Schritt für Schritt auseinander nimmt, und auch er meinte dort fehlen ein paar Einträge für AMD-Karten. 

Doch nicht nur das, auch hat er herausgefunden wie man das Spiel schonmal allgemein beschleunigt, und das irgendetwas bestimmtes auf der Strecke die Probleme verursacht. Er ist schon nah dran und hat auch schon im EA-Forum seine Erkenntnisse gepostet  

Für mich sieht es klar so aus als wenn Nvidia ein Sümmchen bezahlt hat, wie bei Assassins Creed. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung


----------



## kalkone (8. Oktober 2009)

hat hier mal wer wieder lust auf eine gepflegte online runde?


----------



## Phame (8. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Doch nicht nur das, auch hat er herausgefunden wie man das Spiel schonmal allgemein beschleunigt, und das irgendetwas bestimmtes auf der Strecke die Probleme verursacht. Er ist schon nah dran und hat auch schon im EA-Forum seine Erkenntnisse gepostet




Kannst du mal reinschreiben hier wie das geht?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Oktober 2009)

Es liegt definitiv nicht an ATI bzw den Treibern. Es ist einfach nur Nvidia`s Schuld weil sie mal wieder nen bisschen mehr bezahlt haben oder das Entwicklerteam einfach nur Banane ist. Hoffen wir mal das die Performance mit dem nächsten Patch endlich stimmt, solangsam isses ganz schon ätzend! 

Ich kann sein Posts gerne nochmal zitieren: 







> Ich verstehe nicht, wieso ihr noch mit den Treibern rum-experimentiert. Ich denke wir haben auf den vorherigen Seiten deutlich bewiesen, dass es daran nicht liegt. Selbst AMD hat das Feuer schon in Richtung EA gelenkt. Zugegeben, ein bischen mehr Leistung durch einen anderen Treiber ist schön und gut, das behebt aber sicher nicht das eigentliche Problem und "läuft besser" ist noch weit von "lieft wie auf nVidia Hardware" entfernt.





> gestern wurde auf virtualir.net in einer news eine zusammenfassung einer diskussion mit ian bell (slightly mad studiuos developer) gepostet. in der heisst es:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Nochmal speziell für dich "giorigoblablawhatever" . Es liegt _nicht_ am Treiber! EA hat es verkackt gerade weil die an diesem bescheuerten "The way it's meant..." Programm teilgenommen haben.
> 
> Und nein, es bringt rein garnichts die Shift.exe in was weiss ich umzubenennen.






> Wo ist man denn z.B. der Dumme? Assassins Creed? Batman Arkham Asylum? Shift? Abgesehen von den Titeln, bei denen nV seine Finger im Spiel hatte, konnte ich mit ATI Karten bisher keine Probleme feststellen. Des weiteren war ich ja wohl der jenige, der sich mit diesem Thema auseinander gesetzt und massig Beweise geliefert hat. Mach du das doch auch einmal, anstatt dauernd nur haltlose Behauptungen in den Raum zu stellen.
> 
> Irgendwo hier im Forum fleucht im Übrigen auch eine Liste der Karten, rum die ich bisher hatte. Nur so zur Vorbeugung, falls du mir mit "ATI Fanboy" kommen solltest...
> 
> ...






			
				redilS schrieb:
			
		

> 800x600 noAA, 16xAF, volle Details (Schatten medium)
> http://a.imagehost.org/t/0494/shift_2009-09-30_05-38-02-22.jpg http://a.imagehost.org/t/0130/shift_2009-09-30_05-38-46-42.jpg
> 
> Könnte man behaupten, dass ich da an was dran bin?
> ...




Wenn das noch nicht reicht wie gesagt einfach mal selbst im Computerbase_forum nachschauen. Der User hat von der Sache nen bisschen mehr Ahnung wie wir


----------



## Triple-Y (9. Oktober 2009)

diese Mega-großen Sammelthread sind ja echt ätzend .... tausend unterschiedlich Probleme wo man keine Lösung mehr dazu findet....

Ich wollte euch nur mal fragen wie ihr die Steuerung per Keyboard eingestellt habt?? oder mit was sollte man NFS Shift besser steuern??
Problem ist das ich als "jahrelanger Rennfahrer" mit der Steuerung überhaupt nicht klar komme. Das Driften ist Mist, leichtes lenken bewirkt gleich ein schleudern....
Das game funktioniert soweit perfekt und die Optik ist auch gut nur bis auf auf das Problem, das es kaum "steuerbar" ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Oktober 2009)

Wieso spielt ein "Jahrelanger" Rennfahrer auch mit ner Tastatur? Wie Absurd ist das denn  

Am besten du besorgst dir ein Lenkrad (g25 ist zu empfehlen!) oder ein Controller. Erst damit machen Rennspiele Spaß


----------



## Sesfontain (9. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wieso spielt ein "Jahrelanger" Rennfahrer auch mit ner Tastatur? Wie Absurd ist das denn



Ich machs ebenfallsGeht auch ganz gut ,bis auf in Shift


----------



## der_flamur (9. Oktober 2009)

Also ich experimentier grad so ein bisschen mit der Steuerung, aber die Autos fahren sich jetzt so wie bei GTR2.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Oktober 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Ich machs ebenfallsGeht auch ganz gut ,bis auf in Shift



Klar gehts, nur kommt keinerlei Feeling auf. Bei Rennspielen ist ein Gamepad oder Lenkrad pflicht, wie bei Musik die Boxen


----------



## Triple-Y (9. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wieso spielt ein "Jahrelanger" Rennfahrer auch mit ner Tastatur? Wie Absurd ist das denn




warum ist das denn absurd?? ich hatte auch ein gutes Lenkrad... aber mir sagt eben die Tastatur mehr zu!

aber danke für deine hilfreiche Antwort....


----------



## der_flamur (9. Oktober 2009)

So ihr könnt testen. Ihr braucht das entpackte Shift. Hier bei dieser Mod geht es eher Sim-mäßig drum rum. Die Gegner sind nicht mehr so aggro drauf^^, dafür ist der Schwierigkeitgrad auf "Schwer" von 100 auf 115% gestiegen.


----------



## Klutten (9. Oktober 2009)

Kannst du mal bitte ein paar mehr Details zu der Datei geben, die du hier als Download anbietest? 

- Was bewirkt sie genau?
- Wie wendet man sie an?
- Muss man alte Dateien vorher sichern?

...dir sei gedankt.


----------



## der_flamur (9. Oktober 2009)

Ok, das Ausführliche:

Also es handelt sich hier um eine Veränderung der Gegnerintelligenz, die Steuerung ist dabei anders konfigruiert (man muss viel sanfter mit dem Lenkrad umgehen), und es können Motorschäden, Getriebeschäden etc. passieren.

Also ihr braucht dafür das entpackte Shift. Das benötigte Programm dafür findet ihr hier: Need for Speed: Shift Modden und ohne Repacker Zocken! Update! | sommergemuese
Bitte nur das Update herunterladen!

Am besten, ihr sichert euch dann die physicstweaker.xml und die componentdamage.xml im vehicles-Ordner.

Tipp: Wenn ihr eine fast GTR2-Steuerung wünscht, dann zuerst das herunterladen: Need for Speed: Shift Real Cars Mod Update 2.0b | sommergemuese
Danach könnt ihr meine Mod rüberkopieren (beim Überschreiben bitte "Ja" klicken)

Update: Update ist jetzt da! Jetzt müsst ihr besonders auf eure Reifen aufpassen! Ein kleiner Crash und die Reifen sind sofort beschädigt. Auch das Fahrwerk nimmt Schaden. Ein Bild stell ich mit rein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (9. Oktober 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Hat jemand (der alle tuning setups manuell macht) ebenfalls mit dem ein oder anderem Auto das Problem dass bei online rennen alles wieder vom Spiel abgeändert wird??????????????
> 
> Jetzt hab ich mir ein 370Z zusammengestellt für 10er rennen (600ps, Rating 9,99) und richtig gut eingestellt, zischt im Quickrace ab wie eine Rakete und lässt sich wunderbar steuern (wesentlich schneller auf den meisten Strecken als der Evo MR!!) und sobalsd ich ein Multirennen starte verfallen alle setups und die Karre hat ebenfalls kein Power mehr im 5. Gang ...komm ich zurück ins Quickrace, gleiche Strecke, alles wieder wie ichs gemacht hab
> 
> ...


Passiert mir auch manchmal - wenn ich im Rennen auf Neustart gehe passt aber wieder alles!


----------



## kalkone (10. Oktober 2009)

ganz ehrlich langsam aber sicher kackt mich des spiel so an^^
heute hat er nicht mehr mal die dvd gelesen -.- da musste ich dann erstmal eine andere reintun damit es wieder ging(restart hat nix gebracht)

und dann noch das ständige plötzliche geruckle....


----------



## Galford (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich sollte dringend ein paar Tipps von den Rennexperten hier haben. Eigentlich wollte ich alle Sterne gewinnen. Mir fehlen noch 4, wobei man drei davon für "drehe 4 Gegner" bekommt (alles Stufe 2 Rennen u. a. Spa 2 Runden). Nur ich schaffe es einfach nicht. Welchen Wagen soll ich nehmen? Den Elise mit Werksumbau, oder einen schwereren Wagen? Wie fahre ich die Gegner am besten an? Meistens schaffen es die Gegner sich noch abzufangen, oder drehen sich leicht in mich, wobei ich die dann fast schon wieder gerade schiebe. Es ist nicht so, dass ich keinen drehe, nur ich schaffe eben nicht 4 Autos. Vielleicht hat jemand ein paar gute Tricks. Wäre nett wenn jemand etwas helfen könnte.


----------



## MSPCFreak (10. Oktober 2009)

Alle haben gesagt, das das Spiel ja so toll werden wird. Mal ehrlich, an Race Driver Grid kommt es eben nicht ran, obwohl RDG schon älter ist. Und dann die ganzen Bugs usw.


----------



## DarkMo (11. Oktober 2009)

hab grad die demo angespielt - wow ^^ wenn RDG noch besser sein soll, omg *g* ein goiles fahrgefühl, nur leider ohne diese doofen rennhilfen und mit tasta so gut wie nich kontrollierbar :/ der minimalste anschlag is schon zuviel und man kommt gnadenlos ins rudern. aber wenn man mal nen paar meter gut schafft, dann machts fun fun fun.

also die demo hat mir bisher sehr viel spaß gemacht und mich mächtig beeindruckt. kenne ja nur 5 6 jahre alte games, und da is das ne komplett andre klasse xD

edit: hab grad bissl zurück gelesen und das gefunden


Fr3@k schrieb:


> Am besten du besorgst dir ein Lenkrad (g25 ist zu empfehlen!) oder ein Controller. Erst damit machen Rennspiele Spaß


ich wollt schon schreiben, ned jeder hat nen geldscheisser und ging von 60-80 euronen aus ^^ aber jetz habsch ma gegooglet... 140-150 ocken? un der nachfolger g27 310? xD klar, nur damit ich nen spiel gescheit spielen kann geb ich soviel aus, wie für nen halben rechner xD werd wohl dochmal schauen müssen, das ich lerne wie man selber treiber schreibt und mein altes win98 FF lenkrad fit machen. wobei, den gameport gibts ja nich mehr ^^ damn.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Oktober 2009)

Kannst dir auch das Momo holen. 

Aber da er ja ein Rennfahrer ist, habe ich ihm halt was richtiges empfohlen.


----------



## Gehsi (11. Oktober 2009)

Hi
habe ein problem bei Shift.
Und zwar wenn ich Online Spielen will kommt so eine schlaue Meldung "Der CD Key wird bereits verwendet".
Das kann eigentlich net sein. Habe das Original Spiel gekauft.
Und auch nur auf eine Rechner intalliert.
Was kann ich da machen?
Wollte mich schon mit EA in Verbindung setzen. Allerdings klappt das Einloggen irgendwie net.
Habe mir ein neues Konto erstellt. Aber irgendwie werde ich net Eingeloggt.
Es kommt zwar keine fehlermeldung oder so, aber es klappt net.
Wenn ich E-Mail Adresse und Passwort eingebe und dann Enter drücke läd er kurz und es erscheint wieder die Seite wo ich E-Mail Adresse und Passwort eingeben muß.?


----------



## DarkMo (11. Oktober 2009)

freak, hast du mal ne seite für mich, wo man wie beim schotten im bereich hardware mal nen überblick übern lenkrad markt hat? das fehlt bei denen irgendwie  aber hab rausgefunden, mit aktiver lenkhilfe klappts ganz gut zu fahren und macht höllisch fun.


----------



## Birdy84 (11. Oktober 2009)

Das Stufe 3 Rennen mit dem Zonda F auf der Road America ist ja wohl ein schlechter Witz. Die Gegner fahren dermaßen beschissen, das ist nicht auszuhalten. Selbst bei Flatout 2 fährt die KI sauberer und fairer. Als Krönung dienen die Bodenwellen in den Kurven, die den brettharten Zonda total zum Springen bringen. Frust pur!


----------



## msdd63 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hi Birdy84

meinst du das rennen mit dem endgagner von stufe 3? das ist unfair hoch 3. durch das springende auto überholt der gegner jedesmal. keine ahnung wie man da gewinnen soll


----------



## DarkMo (12. Oktober 2009)

das erste bild is von nfs3, die anderen von sgift. auch wenns bei shift ne bessere textur der bäume is, aber irgendwie is die plumpe machart immernoch die selbe :/ das hatte mich bei den wiederholungen irgendwie gestört, da hat man ja doch nen bissl mehr zeit sich die (karge) umgebung mal genauer anzuschauen ^^

jetz frag ich mich, was kostet da soviel performance? 8 high-detailautos oder bei spa warens glaube 12 und ansonsten nur ne platte strecke mit paar curbs und hübschen texturen und shadern. andere spiele bieten noch eine ganze menge mehr ebenfalls in hübsch (gut, ich kenns nur von videos usw) und laufen auch gut *grübel*

bei mir läufts mit der 4870 (1gb) gut auf 1600x1200 mit vollen details und moderatem aa/af gedöhnse, aber in wiederholungen bei solchen "fernsichten" (also entlang der strecke wo man nich nur sein eignes auto un bissl asphalt sieht) komts in seltenen fällen mal zu performance einbrüchen. is die wald tapete zu viel? ^^ oder is das das symptom mit dem fahrer- und cockpitrendering bis auf 500m distanz?


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Oktober 2009)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Hi Birdy84
> 
> meinst du das rennen mit dem endgagner von stufe 3? das ist unfair hoch 3. durch das springende auto überholt der gegner jedesmal. keine ahnung wie man da gewinnen soll


Nein, das meine ich nicht, aber jetzt da du es schreibst fällt mir auf, dass mir das noch fehlt. Ich hatte mich verschrieben und meine das aller erste (Hersteller-)Rennen von Stufe 4 mit dem Zonda F.


----------



## msdd63 (13. Oktober 2009)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Nein, das meine ich nicht, aber jetzt da du es schreibst fällt mir auf, dass mir das noch fehlt. Ich hatte mich verschrieben und meine das aller erste (Hersteller-)Rennen von Stufe 4 mit dem Zonda F.


Stufe 4 nehme ih als nächstes in Angriff. Habe zwar schon alle Stufen freigespielt, habe aber zwischendurch versucht alle Kurven auf allen Strecken zu meistern. Ist mir fast gelungen, nur die Spitzkehre in Spa, Kurven auf der Nordschleife und eine Schikane in Silverstone wollen einfach nicht gelingen. Also mache mit der Karriere weiter.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. Oktober 2009)

Hammer Zeit, hab mich schon über meine 6:36 gefreut.

Das Game is absolut top und den Vergleich zu Grid brauchts nicht zu scheuen. Ich sehe NFS Shift als einen Mix aus GTR Evolution und GRID, wirklich fehlen tut mir nur eine "In-Game-Tuning" oder die Boxengasse aus GTR. Jedesmal raus, einstellen, neuladen nervt gewaltig.

Perfomance bin ich positiv überrascht nachdem NFS Undercover so in die Hose ging. Zocke in Full HD 8x AA  16xAF Supersampling Vsync.

Gelungenes Rennspiel mit Detailschwächen.


----------



## Nomad (13. Oktober 2009)

@ rtxus: welchen wagen hastn genommen??
             Hab gestern zum zweiten mal nordschleife probiert mit meinem bugatti und nur ne 6:56

@-Shorty-: bin auch positiv überrascht mit der performance! kann ebenfalls mit 8xAA und 16xAF zocken, nur an manchen stellen gehen die fps werte ein wenig runter( manche stellen nordschleife wo viele Bäume und schatten sind und halt auch wo sehr viel zuschauer auf den tribünen sitzen)


----------



## Sesfontain (13. Oktober 2009)

Er fährt den Zonda R , da er mit dem bis jetzt 6.30 gefahren ist ,ihn alle benutzen ,und da der Znda im Hintergrund zu erkennen ist...


----------



## rabit (13. Oktober 2009)

Schade das das spiel nicht wie most wanted aufgebaut ist so in der city


----------



## Galford (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe alle Kurven geschafft, bis auf die "Karrussell"-Kurve auf der Nordschleife. Erstens ist es sicherlich keine leichte Kurve, andererseits ist die Abfrage durch das Spiel wohl auch ein bißchen arg pingelig. Dumm auch, dass gerade diese Kurve auch gleich 2mal vorkommen muss.


----------



## kalkone (13. Oktober 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Schade das das spiel nicht wie most wanted aufgebaut ist so in der city



das währe dann genau so in die hose gegangen wie cabon.

lieber die meisten strecken mit polizei wie bei nfs4 (5 polizeiwagen auf der strecke, fest mit straßensperre und solche scherze). und net so zufallspolizei wie in mw. zum beispiel die londonstrecken. währ zu geil!!!!


----------



## midnight (13. Oktober 2009)

Naja aber da muss man halt vorher entscheiden. EIn NFS in einer freien Stadt ist immer "illegal". Wenn du feste Strecken hast, dann ist es halt legal, weils halt auf ner Rennstrecke stattfindet. Ich fand das "offene Stadt-System" garnicht verkerht, aber leider gibts bei EA dann immer einen, der da krampfhaft ne Story einzubauen versucht.

so far


----------



## kalkone (13. Oktober 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Naja aber da muss man halt vorher entscheiden. EIn NFS in einer freien Stadt ist immer "illegal". Wenn du feste Strecken hast, dann ist es halt legal, weils halt auf ner Rennstrecke stattfindet. Ich fand das "offene Stadt-System" garnicht verkerht, aber leider gibts bei EA dann immer einen, der da krampfhaft ne Story einzubauen versucht.
> 
> so far


bei den nfs bis zum 8er (underground2) gab es nur feste strecken wie jetzt bei shif auch. gut klar bei shift schaut es aus wie rennen, wenn man bischen was ändert, einen kleinen illegalen touch reinbringt(autos, tuning muss fast so bleiben, nicht zu viel nicht zu wenig) mit den guten alten grün/weißendann mein spiel^^


----------



## rabit (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich meinte auch Carbon sorry finde ich echt besser als Shift. Obwohl ich sagen muss das, die Shift Fahreigenschaften realitätsnäher sind als von Carbon.
Aber Carbon ist meiner Meinung nach mit viel mehr Funfaktor verbunden.
Ach eine Frage diese Vibration funzt mit dem Gamepad ab er nicht mit meinem Speedlink Racewheel.
Hat jemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## Nomad (14. Oktober 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Mit dem Zonda R manuell getunt, geht schneller sound hüpft weniger...6:20 müssten evt noch drinne sein aber mit dem controller is es manchmal zu heftig
> 
> Gruß
> 
> PS: mit dem Bugatti schaff ich auch so um die 6:45-50, die Karre is einfach zu schwer



hab gestern mit nem zonda R versucht und hab ne 6:53 gefahren! mit tastatur!!! versuche mal mit controller! mit lenkrad komm ich gar nicht klar bei dem spiel. 

@rabit: mit meinem lenkrad hab ich auch problem , wenn ich auf der straße bin hab ich Vibration und wenn ich auf die Curbs komme hab ich die vibrationen nicht?!? aber ist egal fahre eh nur mit tastatur oder controller


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Oktober 2009)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Stufe 4 nehme ih als nächstes in Angriff. Habe zwar schon alle Stufen freigespielt, habe aber zwischendurch versucht alle Kurven auf allen Strecken zu meistern. Ist mir fast gelungen, nur die Spitzkehre in Spa, Kurven auf der Nordschleife und eine Schikane in Silverstone wollen einfach nicht gelingen. Also mache mit der Karriere weiter.


Es ist blöd, dass man Stufe 4 bzw. die World Tour schon freischalten kann, obwohl man noch Stufe 2 Rennen fährt. Dadurch geht sehr viel Motivation verloren, zumal man an der Stelle auch genug Geld hat.

Die Kurven versuche ich nur noch selten bewusst zu meistern, weil die Ideallinie manchmal gar nicht so ideal ist und weil es eigentlich gar keinen Grund oder Anreiz gibt das zu tun. Welche Spitzkehre auf Spa meinst du, die vorm Star/ Ziel? Bei der hatte ich auch Probleme, aber noch schwieriger finde ich die eau rouge.

Der Endgegner von Stufe war für mich nicht schwieriger als andere Rennen vorher. Mit dem GT-R kann man die Viper schön hinter sich halten und hat beim Beschleunigen kaum Traktionsprobleme, was einem auch beim Start in der zweiten Runde deutlich hilft. Das Rennen mit den Zonda F hab ich endlich auf dem dritten Platz geschafft, dabei habe ich sogar eine saubere Runde gefahren, aber für den Sieg hat es nicht gereicht - mir egal, das Rennen ist einfach nur nervig.


----------



## msdd63 (15. Oktober 2009)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Es ist blöd, dass man Stufe 4 bzw. die World Tour schon freischalten kann, obwohl man noch Stufe 2 Rennen fährt. Dadurch geht sehr viel Motivation verloren, zumal man an der Stelle auch genug Geld hat.
> 
> Die Kurven versuche ich nur noch selten bewusst zu meistern, weil die Ideallinie manchmal gar nicht so ideal ist und weil es eigentlich gar keinen Grund oder Anreiz gibt das zu tun. Welche Spitzkehre auf Spa meinst du, die vorm Star/ Ziel? Bei der hatte ich auch Probleme, aber noch schwieriger finde ich die eau rouge.
> 
> Der Endgegner von Stufe war für mich nicht schwieriger als andere Rennen vorher. Mit dem GT-R kann man die Viper schön hinter sich halten und hat beim Beschleunigen kaum Traktionsprobleme, was einem auch beim Start in der zweiten Runde deutlich hilft. Das Rennen mit den Zonda F hab ich endlich auf dem dritten Platz geschafft, dabei habe ich sogar eine saubere Runde gefahren, aber für den Sieg hat es nicht gereicht - mir egal, das Rennen ist einfach nur nervig.



Ich finde sehr gut das man zeitig höhere Stufen freischalten kann. Da läuft man nicht Gefahr an sonem blöden Endgegner zu scheitern und nicht weiter zu kommen, wo man vor Frust das Game meist runterschmeisst. Man kann trotzdem in Ruhe alle Rennen fahren und meistern wenns nicht biem ersten mal klappt. In Spa meine ich die Spitzkehre vor Start und Ziel. Die eau Rouge hat mir keine Probleme gemacht.


----------



## Birdy84 (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich verstehe genau was du meinst. Shift übertreibt es an dieser Stelle aber zu sehr, was der Motivation weiter zu spielen sehr schadet. Ich war ende Stufe 2, hatte längst die World Tour freigeschaltet und durch ca. 50 Rennen im Lan Stufe 50. Weiterhin hatte ich über 15Mio.$ und alle Fahrzeuge standen mir zur Verfügung. Das ist etwa auf der Hälfte der Karriere! Warum soll ich jetzt noch irgendwelche Sterne ergattern? Was nützt mir mehr Geld?


----------



## msdd63 (15. Oktober 2009)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe genau was du meinst. Shift übertreibt es an dieser Stelle aber zu sehr, was der Motivation weiter zu spielen sehr schadet. Ich war ende Stufe 2, hatte längst die World Tour freigeschaltet und durch ca. 50 Rennen im Lan Stufe 50. Weiterhin hatte ich über 15Mio.$ und alle Fahrzeuge standen mir zur Verfügung. Das ist etwa auf der Hälfte der Karriere! Warum soll ich jetzt noch irgendwelche Sterne ergattern? Was nützt mir mehr Geld?



Aus Deiner Sicht hast Du Recht. Ich finde das Spiel trotzdem sehr gelungen und sammle Sterne und versuche doch noch jedes Rennen zu gewinnen. Und dann gibts ja noch die sehr gut umgesetzte Nordschleife die zur Bestzeitenjagd lockt. Außerdem din ich ein Rennspielfreak, da kommt mir Shift gerade recht. Vor allem nach den mißratenen Vorgängern.


----------



## Birdy84 (16. Oktober 2009)

Im Grunde genommen geht es nur ums Fahren. Nur verschenkt das Spiel durch die schnellen Levelaufstiege, das viele Geld und das (zu) frühe freischalten der besten Wagen und der letzten Rennklasse viel Potential.

Edit: Post 500.


----------



## Sesfontain (16. Oktober 2009)

Gratz zum halben K 
Mittlerweile habe ich mich super an die Steuerung gewöhnt ,jetzt muss ich mir wirklich die Full so schnell,wie möglich kaufen 
Was fahrt ihr eigentlich mit dem GTR in Spa? Ich komme irgendwie nicht unter 2:40min

Btw Shift ist bestellt und kommt Dienstag


----------



## Sesfontain (16. Oktober 2009)

mit GTR?Ich habe gerade eben noch eine 2:32 gefahren mit dem GTR ,mit Tasta un der Demo ist in Spa aber glaub ich auch nicht mehr drin...
Ich freu mich schon ,wenn Dienstag die Full kommt^^
Hat man die NS gleich freigeschaltet?Òder ab wanna gibts die denn?


----------



## Sesfontain (19. Oktober 2009)

Shift ist da
Einfach geil das Spiel
nach einer Stunde Karriere (9sterne noch ,dann habe ich stufe 3 )
Habe ich mal mit dem MC12 GT1 die NS erkundet...
7:21min , ok die Zeit ist kein Rekord ,allerdings finde ich sie für die erste NS Runde recht gut


----------



## Ecki12 (23. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
alos ich hab n Problem..

die Menschen am Start und der Fhrer haben so kleine Grafikfehler,d.h. es blinken immer so Streifen auf(ich mach demnächst mal n screenshot
hab ihr auch solche probleme?? kann ich da was machen? kich spiel auf höchster grafik stufe aber mein system sollte das packen..(siehe signatur)


----------



## thysol (25. Oktober 2009)

Haettet ihr Lust ein PCGHX Rennen zu machen? Das heisst acht PCGHXler auf einem Server fahren gegeneinander. Wir koennten Uhrzeiten ausmachen wann wir fahren. Waert ihr interessiert?


----------



## Nomad (25. Oktober 2009)

immer doch! also wenn es nicht zu spät (außer an samstagen und freitags, da können wir auch um 3 uhr fahren ) ist bin ich dabei!!


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (27. Oktober 2009)

Habe eine Frage zu NFS Shift  und zwar wollte ich fragen ob das Game bei mir gut laufen wird auf maximalen Settings ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Oktober 2009)

du hast ne Nvidia, also ja 

PS: lade dir doch die Demo


----------



## thysol (27. Oktober 2009)

Tobys_QuadCore schrieb:


> Habe eine Frage zu NFS Shift  und zwar wollte ich fragen ob das Game bei mir gut laufen wird auf maximalen Settings ?



Definitiv.
Netter Corei7 860.


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (27. Oktober 2009)

Ja aber ich will mir gleich die Vollversion holen deswegen


----------



## DrSin (27. Oktober 2009)

Tobys_QuadCore schrieb:


> Ja aber ich will mir gleich die Vollversion holen deswegen



Und wo soll dann problem sein?

Das Game wird bei dir flüssig laufen und fertig


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Oktober 2009)

Tobys_QuadCore schrieb:


> Ja aber ich will mir gleich die Vollversion holen deswegen



Wo ist das Problem die Demo zu ziehen? Du hättest sie jetzt schon längst gezogen und gezockt


----------



## Sesfontain (27. Oktober 2009)

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist Spa etwa die anspruchsvollste Strecke  also von der Rechenlast , neben der NS , deshlab zieh dir die Demo und benche selber ..
Ich kann dir aber auch so sagen , dass du es mit vollen Details in FullHD spielen kannst 
Ich habe mit FullHD und 16x FSAA/AF immernoch oft über 80Fps , also solltest du auch nch locker üüber 30 kommen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Oktober 2009)

Tokyo Circuit ist glaub ich noch brutaler als Spa


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (27. Oktober 2009)

Nun hab ichs und läuft super auf maximalen settings. Echt super gut, am anfang dachte ich es ruckelt alles dann stellte ich fest wenn ich andere an rempel wackelt die kamera


----------



## Sesfontain (27. Oktober 2009)

das macht ja nichts, hat mit der Fahrphysik zu tun


----------



## -FA- (28. Oktober 2009)

hi, ich habe mal wieder ein ganz verrücktes problem. Zuuerst war das mit dem geld. das konnt ich gott sei dank beheben.

Jetzt werden aber auf der "großen" Autopolis Strecken einige Kurven nicht mehr ausgelöst (Diese sysmbole auf der karte die orange und grau sind).
Wenn ich icn Richtung Berg rauf rein faht werden die zwar orange, aber dann nach wenigen Sekunden wieder grau, praktisch nicht gemeistert, obwohl ich noch gar nicht ganz durch die Kurve durch bin. Dann aktiviert sich aber bereits das nächste, obwohl ich noch gar nicht in der Kurve drin bin. icgh bas x-mal versucht geanu auf der Ideallinie entlnagefahren. Nichts, das klappt einfach nicht. Patch ist drauf. Wisst ihr wie man das Problem beheben kann?


----------



## donbon (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute ich habe mal eine Frage, die mich schon länger beschäftigt und nun doch etwas stört!

Und zwar fahre ich gerne einfach Zeitrennnen. Jedoch werden meine Zeiten irgendwie NIE gespeichert! D.h. ich fahre jedes mal aufs neue Bestzeiten und nach dem Rennen steht nur der gerade absolvierte Run in der Bestenliste...

Irgendwie kann da doch was nicht stimmen.

Kennt ihr das Problem auch? Oder was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Sesfontain (28. Oktober 2009)

Hast du die Meldung 'Verwarnung und iwas mit Abkürzen' während deines rennens bekommen?


----------



## donbon (28. Oktober 2009)

eigentlich gebe ich mir immer mühe fehlerfrei zu fahren. aber ich werde nochmal genau drauf achten. danke für den tip!


----------



## Richie688 (31. Oktober 2009)

ich hätte mal ne kleine frage:

hab mir mit NFS extra n logitech rumblepad 2 gekauft. gibt es irgendeine möglichkeit, damit ich auch in den menüs des spiels mit dem pad steuern kann?
das einzige was funktioniert is das richtungspad, aber ne auswahl bestätigen o.ä. kann ich nicht mit den andern tasten.


falls die frage schonmal behandelt wurde tuts mir leid, aber ich wollt mich nicht durch alle seiten lesen 


mfg


----------



## KOF328 (31. Oktober 2009)

hi, hab mal ne frage 

wenn ich ein auto optisch tune, sind die decals immer total verschwommen, ist das normal?
mein system:
e4500 2.2ghz@stock
2gb samsung ddr2-ram
geforce 9800gt 1024mb
asrock conroe 1333-d667
(dieses weihnachten kommt ein neues sys^^)


----------



## Richie688 (31. Oktober 2009)

ich habs zwar jetzt nicht ausprobiert, aber verschwommene texturen am auto  sollten eigentlich auf reduzierte grafikeinstellungen zurückzuführen sein. 

schau doch da mal; vllt kannst du ja noch was rausholen aus deiner kiste und es bleibt trotzdem flüssig


----------



## CeresPK (31. Oktober 2009)

das liegt nicht an den Einstellungen sondern an der Tatsache das Die Decals in Shift einfach nur Schrott sind


----------



## KOF328 (31. Oktober 2009)

jo settings sind 1650x1050 AA x4 daran wird's nicht liegen^^


----------



## norse (1. November 2009)

Richie688 schrieb:


> ich hätte mal ne kleine frage:
> 
> hab mir mit NFS extra n logitech rumblepad 2 gekauft. gibt es irgendeine möglichkeit, damit ich auch in den menüs des spiels mit dem pad steuern kann?
> das einzige was funktioniert is das richtungspad, aber ne auswahl bestätigen o.ä. kann ich nicht mit den andern tasten.
> ...



hab bissel rummprobiert,scheint echt nicht zu funktionieren mit gamepads, bei meinem gehts auch nicht.

ich werde doch glaub ich auf tastatur wieder umsteigen, ich komm absolut nicht mit der steuerung klar, könnte aber am gamepad liegen. präzise fahren ist mit dem ding nicht möglich. egal was ich einstelle -_-


----------



## Richie688 (1. November 2009)

das fahren geht eigentlich sehr gut muss ich sagen.

ich war sogar etwas überrascht weil ich damals bei der playstation 1 immer nur mim steuerkreuz gefahren bin und diese sticks gar nich brauchen konnte ^^


vllt liegts ja auch an diesen steuerungseinstellungen mit totzone lenkung, steuerungsempfindlichkeit usw.

aber bei manchen autos und strecken kann man auch schonmal wahnsinnig werden, das geb ich zu. vor allem wenns ans driften geht -.-


----------



## norse (1. November 2009)

Dann frag ihc einfach mal: wie hast du dein gamepad eingestellt im bezug auf totpunkte etc?

ihc komm absolut nicht klar mit der steuerung, mein auto übersteuert nur, sauber fahren ist nicht mögich 
lg
norse


----------



## Birdy84 (1. November 2009)

norse schrieb:


> hab bissel rummprobiert,scheint echt nicht zu funktionieren mit gamepads, bei meinem gehts auch nicht.[...]


Das stimmt so nicht. Explizit unterstützte Controller wie z.B. das XBOX Pad oder das G25 können im Menü verwendet werden, man kann sogar die nervige Sequenz vor dem Starten überspringen.

Ich fahre manchmal mit dem Logitech Rumblepad (1) und habe folgende Einstellungen (s. Screenshot).


----------



## norse (1. November 2009)

achso ok 

danke für den screen werde das mal austesten...mit nem mod ist die Steuerung auch endlich viel besser, das ständige wegrutschen des autos ist endlich weg, dass hat einfach nur genervt das er ständig "driftet"

 mal richtig fun das spiel!


----------



## Richie688 (1. November 2009)

hier kannst du auch mal nachlesen. der threadersteller bezieht sich zwar aufs lenkrad, aber er erklärt auch wofür die einzelnen einstellungen zuständig sind.

so kann man auch noch seine einstellungen optimieren.


----------



## Birdy84 (2. November 2009)

Musste mich gestern mal wieder über Bugs im Spiel aufregen. Besonders beim Tuning ist es ärgerlich, wenn das Spiel plötzlich bei dem selben Wagen andere Werte (z.B. anzeigt). Dies ist mir passiert, als ich die Einstellungen des GTR R35 SpecV angeschaut habe und danach den GTR R34 tunen wollte. Ebenfalls richtig blöd ist der Bug, der beim Multiplayer Spiel die individuellen Fahrzeugeinstellungen nicht berücksichtigt und der Wagen mit Standardeinstellungen fährt. Die Automatische Kupplung scheint manchmal auch zu spinnen, so schalten manche sequentiellen Getriebe unter Vollgas nicht korrekt hoch und in relativ langen Gängen und niedrigen Drehzahlen unter Benutzung des Nitros tritt sich scheinbar die Kupplung automatisch etwas durch.

Dazu kommen noch solche Dinge wie Abstürze beim Laden von MP Rennen, im MP starten einige Spieler schon das Rennen, während andere noch im Ladebildschirm sind, und eben noch solche Kleinigkeiten, durch die man im MP bei einem Serienwagen nach jedem Rennen die Farbe neu einstellen muss.

Nach längerem Spielen gehen die Bugs richtig auf die Nerven, blöd nur, dass der Test der PC Games das nicht erwähnt hat.


----------



## der_flamur (2. November 2009)

Wenn ihr Autos lackieren, bekleben etc wollt, hier ein Tipp: Need for Speed Shift Eigene Skins Painten Tutorial Update | sommergemuese

Die passenden Templates dazu: Need for Speed: Shift Templates | sommergemuese

Ihr braucht auch u.A. Photoshop um die Autos zu painten!


----------



## LK1801 (2. November 2009)

Was sind eigentlich eure besten nordschleifen-zeiten.
Meine beste:6.20.090



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:

Modus Pro, mit Abs an und Traktionskontrolle niedrig.

Grüße
Lappen


----------



## KOF328 (2. November 2009)

geil danke hab sowas schon ganze zeit gesucht


----------



## Sesfontain (2. November 2009)

mit was für einen Auto biste das gefahren?MIt Lenkrad ,oder so?
Icxh komme immo leider nicht unter 7min mit dem Zonda R
habe aber auch eine Tasta
Edit: 6.59 min


----------



## LK1801 (3. November 2009)

Ich bin mit einer (oder einem???) Zonda R mit Lenkrad (G25) gefahren.


----------



## Sesfontain (3. November 2009)

echt eine hammer Zeit 
Bei gleichem Auto nimmst du mir 40s ab


----------



## LK1801 (3. November 2009)

üben, üben, üben.


----------



## Sesfontain (3. November 2009)

Ich frage mich nur ,wo ich die zeit liegen lasse , da ich nicht die Strecke verlasse oder so und nahezu nur Ideallinie fahre...Allerdings bremse ich meist extrem spät und habe nach jeder Kruve erstmal eine Wolke hinter mir


----------



## burns (3. November 2009)

LK1801 schrieb:


> Was sind eigentlich eure besten nordschleifen-zeiten.
> Meine beste:6.20.090
> http://www.picload.org/image/pwaow/shift2009-11-0221-33-51-37.png:
> 
> ...



7:11:irgendwas 

YouTube - NFS Shift - Nordschleife / Elise

Selbe Settings, Lotus Elise und Xbox360 Pad

2 dumme Fehler drin und auf der Döttinger Höhe natürlich total am orgeln


----------



## LK1801 (3. November 2009)

Eben eine 6:17,560 gefahren, aber da geht noch was, zwei kleine Fehler waren drin.

@Sesfontain: extrem spät bremsen ist nich immer am schnellsten, ich fahre am schnellsten wenn ich relativ früh bremse, und beim einlenken wieder voll aufs gas steige. Man is dann immer im leichten slide, aber man muss aufpassen das man nich so sehr slidet, dass man gegenlenken muss, sonst verliert man zeit.

@burns: gute runde!


----------



## Sesfontain (3. November 2009)

Mit der tasta habe ich leider immer das prob ,das gegenlenken in der beschriebenen Aktion meist in Dreher u.ä. ausartet
Ihc werds mit deiner Taktik morgen mal probiren


----------



## THor2101 (3. November 2009)

Es hat nicht zufällig jemand ne Idee wie man das generelle Hüpfen abstellen kann? Mein Carrera GT hüpft sich nen Wolf, egal was ich im erweiterten tuning auch mache. Ich hatte den Real Cars Mod ausprobiert, aber dann haben Tuning-Einstellungen kaum Auswirkungen (hab ich lange hin und her beobachtet). Es scheint so, als sei der Mod gut für Standard-Settings, aber sobald man tunen will, macht der Real Cars Mod kaum Sinn, da die Tunings wie gesagt keine Auswirkungen zeigen.

Jemand eine Idee? Ansonsten bleibt wohl nur auf zweiten Patch warten. Da soll das Hüpfen ja abgestellt werden.


----------



## Sesfontain (3. November 2009)

Das hüpfen kommt doch vom mangelnden Abtrieb , Spoiler kannst du ja nicht verstellen ,oder?
`Sonst habe ich keine Lösung


----------



## Tobbi (3. November 2009)

ich würde auch sagen vom antrieb....
habe i auch gehabt aber i habe dann das auto wieder gewechselt=P


----------



## Richie688 (3. November 2009)

ich kann da nur den nissan gtr empfehlen (achtung! da gibts 2 modelle. ich meine den mit werkstuning)

liegt wie ein brett auf der straße


----------



## LK1801 (3. November 2009)

Das Hüpfen hat nichts mit mangelden Abtrieb, sondern mit den einstellungen, der federn und dämpfer zu tun, wenn sie zu arg einfedern und du voll auf dem gas bleibst, kommen die dämpfer gar nicht mehr zu ruhe und du "hüpfst".
BTW: 6:16,990
BTW²: Wenn ihr richtig schnelle zeiten fahren wollt ist die zonda R PFLICHT!
Mit nem Mclaren F1 komm ich z.B. nur auf 6:56, also 40 sec langsamer.


----------



## Tobbi (3. November 2009)

oh wusste ich auch noch nicht werd i mal ausprobieren wenn die Mögl. dazu besteht


----------



## Galford (4. November 2009)

Hier die Patchnotes für den nächsten Patch:


NEW CONTENT/FUNCTIONALITY
- Increased the maximum number of online players from 8 to 12

BUG FIXES - CROSS-PLATFORM
- General game stability and performance improvements
- Improved car handling
- Fix for issue where some cars would bounce on their suspension during high load situations
- Fix for grass sometimes being displayed out of position
- Fix for intermittent incorrect driver duel results
- Fix for inverted balance slider operation
- Fix for online wins and losses occasionally being calculated incorrectly for drift races
- Fixed issue where loaned career car would inherit the player's career car tuning settings
- Fixed various usability issues with the advanced tuning screens
- Fixed lap timing for first lap of rolling start events
- Fixed car tuning settings sometimes not taking effect
- Fix to prevent rewinding past the start of instant replays
- Fixed car livery occasionally appearing all white during driver duel events
- Fixed incorrect screens being shown when player is disqualified
- Fix for occasional invisible opponents appearing during online drift events
- Fix for intermittent hang when skipping quickly through post-race screens
- Fix for intermittent hang when pressing X repeatedly in My Cars screen
- Fix for missing race groove on point-to-point tracks
- Prevented car livery resetting to default after an online race
- Fix for advanced tuning not staying unlocked on reload
- Fixed invitational event cars getting their setups corrupted and becoming undrivable (e.g. Veryon and Carrera GT)
- Fix for Lamborghini's having a low top speed when upgraded
- Fix for Corvette Z06 and Dodge Viper not able to move at the start of some events
- Fix for some upgraded AI cars bottoming out causing some instability over bumps
- Fix upgrade menu bug
- Fix for a force feedback strength settings save bug
- Fix multi-player settings for AI opponents and drift mode
- Fix for vinyls being incorrectly applied on rear wing
- Fix for a hang in lobby when accessing friend's list from car select
- Fix for profile load bug which skips save select menu when holding down Enter key
- Fix for jumping body parts when car resets

PC SPECIFIC
- Improved ATi graphics card support
- Improved dynamic vertex buffer usage (performance optimization on all PCs)
- Fixed crashes on certain PC configurations when changing shadow settings
- Fixed intermittent crash during first lap of races on certain PC configurations
- Disabled forced dampening for custom wheel presets on PC
- Optimized multi-GPU PC operation
- Fix for intermittent missing surface sounds on certain PC configurations
- Fix for intermittent black skies
- Fix for LAN menu hang for client when host quickly returns to main menu

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quelle: NFS-Planet - Need for Speed Shift, Nitro, World Online, Undercover


----------



## midnight (4. November 2009)

Wuhu ein Patch! Jetzt muss er nurnoch rauskommen 

so far


----------



## LK1801 (4. November 2009)

Ja, stimmt den Maserati habe ich vergessen, der ist auch sehr gut.
Wieso ist die Zeit aus den Bestenlisten aussagekräftiger? ich bin die 6:16,990 halt offline gefahren. Online war meine beste Zeit nur eine ~6:23.


> dafür bin ich eben langsamer weil vollgas in den Kurven ausgeschlossen


Ja Traktionskontrolle bringt bei mir etwa 4 sekunden, meine beste Zeit war ohne TK ist eine 6:21,876


----------



## Sesfontain (4. November 2009)

wieso kommst du dann trotzdem in die Liste?
Ich habe auch einen Account und meine Offlinezeiten bekomme ich gar nicht zu gesicht


----------



## LK1801 (4. November 2009)

das selbe bei mir


----------



## Sesfontain (4. November 2009)

Auch aktualisieren klappt irgendwie bei mir nicht ...Habe den Button bei 'Mein account genommen' wo man aktualisieren angezeigt bekommen ,dann PW eingegeben und nichts passiert.Hänge da immer noch bei Fahrelevel 15 ,obwohl ich schon 25 habe


----------



## Sesfontain (4. November 2009)

kann man eigentlich den MC12 freispielen?
Ich habe den iwie nur unter geliehene Wagen und bei den Bonusen für das Fahrelevel ist der auch nicht


----------



## Sesfontain (4. November 2009)

ich auch ,deshalb die frage
Ich finde der ist auf der Gerade etwas langsam besonder auf der Döttinger höhe


----------



## Sesfontain (4. November 2009)

Dafür klebt der Spitze in den kurven


----------



## Sesfontain (8. November 2009)

Wie wird man überhaupt in die Bestenliste bei EA aufgenommen?
Ich fahre online mit Rangliste auf der NS 6:45 und bekomme in keiner ranglist das angezeigt ,ich habe auch kein Mal die strecke verlassen oder Zeitstrafen kassiert


----------



## Sesfontain (8. November 2009)

Gut , ich bin ja auch erst gestern gefahren ,das war 1 Rennen ,bevor du mich aufgeraucht hast 
Gibts bei Shift eigentlich sowas wie ne Freundesliste ,oder so?


----------



## Player007 (8. November 2009)

Ja sollte es normalerweise, aber der EA Messenger funktioniert fast nie richtig 

Gruß


----------



## Galford (8. November 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Btw gibts Ordner mit Ferrari Dateien...FXX, 430, F50...mal sehen ob die mal kommen
> 
> Gruß


 
Das liegt einfach daran, dass Shift auf der Engine basiert, mit der Slightly Mad (damals noch Blimey Games) für 10Tacle eine Ferrari-Spiel programmieren sollte. Aber 10Tacle ging Pleite, und Blimey war damals als Tochterunternehmen davon ebenfalls betroffen. Ian Bell (der Gründer von Blimey) gründete aber Slightly Mad um das gesamte Team von Blimey, sowie die Engine und die Rechte an der Engine selbst, aus dem laufenden Konkursverfahren rauszubekommen.

Die zu findenden Ferrari-Datein sind nur Überbleibsel, und reichen nicht aus um einen Ferrari freizuschalten. Das haben schon andere versucht, und das diese Leute Ahnung haben, beweisen all die Savegame-Editoren für frühere NFS-Spiele.

Außerdem hat EA schon seit langer Zeit keinen Lizenzdeal mehr mit Ferrari - Hot Pursuit 2 war imho das letzte NFS mit Ferrari. Was da abgelaufen ist und warum beiden nicht mehr miteinander können, weiß wohl nur EA und Ferrari selbst. Fakt ist allerdings, dass wenn man hätte einen Ferrari freischalten können, EA ziemlich heftige Probleme mit Ferrari bekommen hätte. Dieses Risiko würde EA nie eingehen. Es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass es für Shift je Ferraris von EA geben wird.


----------



## Player007 (9. November 2009)

Naja Ferrari vermisse ich sowieso nicht, finde Lamborghini besser 
Finde die Wagenauswahl schon so gut wie sie ist 

Gruß


----------



## Antijur (28. November 2009)

hab mir gerade nen nissan skyline gekauft den natürlich bis zum werksumbau getunt da fallen mir ein paar angaben auf

0-100km/h   1,34sek
highspeed    514km/h warens glaub 

für nen screen müsste ich ihn jetzt wieder verkaufen und neu kaufen
würde mich nur mal interessieren ob dies nur bei mir so ist oder bei euch auch im rennen ereichht er die werte was den highspeed zumindest angeht ned und die beschleunigung glaube ich auch nicht so ganz


----------



## midnight (28. November 2009)

Also die Angaben da kannst du voll vor die Wand nageln. Das einzige was zählt sind die Balken 

so far


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. November 2009)

Antijur schrieb:


> hab mir gerade nen nissan skyline gekauft den natürlich bis zum werksumbau getunt da fallen mir ein paar angaben auf
> 
> 0-100km/h   1,34sek
> highspeed    514km/h warens glaub
> ...



Kenn ich, hab auch gut geguckt. Aber die Kiste ist nicht wirklich schnell


----------



## Antijur (29. November 2009)

habs au glei mal getestet aber da geht ned wirklich was wenn die werte so wären würde man ja jedes andere auto abziehen wie sonst noch was


----------



## Sesfontain (29. November 2009)

Gibts eigetnlich irgenwas beim 14er SpecV zu beachten ,wenn man en Setup macht?
Habe gerade gefallen an den 'kleinen' 14ern gefunden
Richtig getunt sollte der doch exact 14.00 haben ,oder?


----------



## Razor44 (29. November 2009)

Hi,

ich hatte ein wenig mit dem ATI Bug zu kämpfen.. unter XP hatte ich Ruckler auf bestimmten Strecken und bei viel "Verkehr". Hab jetzt Win 7 Prof. installiert und es läuft merklich besser, kaum noch Slowdowns etc... 

Hat jemand eine Erklärung? Wann soll der neue Patch herauskommen?


----------



## ATImania (1. Dezember 2009)

Razor44 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hatte ein wenig mit dem ATI Bug zu kämpfen.. unter XP hatte ich Ruckler auf bestimmten Strecken und bei viel "Verkehr". Hab jetzt Win 7 Prof. installiert und es läuft merklich besser, kaum noch Slowdowns etc...
> 
> Hat jemand eine Erklärung? Wann soll der neue Patch herauskommen?


 
Das selbe habe ich gerade bei mir auch beobachten können!

Hatte die DEMO zu NfS Shift das erste mal unter WinXP 32 Bit installiert und mit dem Catalyst 9.9 und ich hatte im Durchschnitt ca. 22 Fps bei Slowdowns auf bis zu 10 - 12 Fps!

Jetzt habe ich Win7 64Bit drauf + Catalyst 9.11 und siehe da, immerhin eine kleine aber deutliche verbesserung:

Settings:

- Auflösung: 1920x1080
- AA: 2x
- Filter: Anisotropisch 16x
- VSync: Aus
- Wagendetails: Hoch
- Schattendetails: Hoch
- Streckendetails: Hoch
- Motion Blur: Hoch
- Texturenauflösung: Hoch

London Race
2009-12-01 06:58:39 - shiftdemo
Frames: 5858 - Time: 228026ms - *Avg: 25.690* - Min: 15 - Max: 46

SPA Race
2009-12-01 07:09:35 - shiftdemo
Frames: 9400 - Time: 382679ms - *Avg: 24.564* - Min: 15 - Max: 43

*Also insgesamt ca. ~ 25 Fps im schnitt.*

Und das nur bei der DEMO die sowieso alles andere als ATi optimiert war


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2009)

Glaub mir die Vollversion läuft nicht besser auf ATI Karten ^^


----------



## ATImania (1. Dezember 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Glaub mir die Vollversion läuft nicht besser auf ATI Karten ^^


 
Das glaube ich dir gerne aber bei der Vollversion gibt es ja hoffnung, dass es da irgendwann mal einen ordentlichen Performance Patch gibt den es für die DEMO nie geben wird 

Der Performance anstieg von ~ 22 Fps auf ~ 25 Fps im schnitt durch Win7 64 Bit + Catalyst 9.11 haben aber immerhin schon was gebracht.

Schon ein unterschied, wenn ich beim Rennstart mit Minimum 10 oder 11 Fps angeruckelt komme oder in etwas flüssigerer darstellung von Minimum 15 oder 16 Fps. Hat immerhin den positiven effekt, dass ich vernünftig anbremsen kann ohne gegen die Leitplanken oder Reifenstapel zu fahren 

alles in allem ist es jetzt wenigstens gut spielbar 
Werde mir die Vollversion wohl zu Weihnachten wünschen und auf den Patch in 2010 warten


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2009)

Soll der Patch nicht im Dezember kommen? Ich warte schon lange drauf


----------



## debalz (1. Dezember 2009)

Bitte ein Tipp!

VSync an oder ausschalten??


----------



## Sesfontain (1. Dezember 2009)

Aus.Die mehr FPS solltest du lieber in eine schönere Optik investieren
Ansonsten vllt noch NHancer hinzuschalten ,dann ist Shift ein noch besserer Genuss


----------



## debalz (1. Dezember 2009)

wow - danke
alles hochgestellt und das erste mal auf dem neuen Monitor...es saugt einem dermaßen rein!!
wieso kann morgen der weihnachsturlaub noch nicht anfangen -
was meintest du mit "NHancer"?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2009)

so in Amerika ist der Patch released, still und heimlich. Hier: 

http://cdn.needforspeed.com/data/downloads/shift/SHIFTPCPATCHV1.02_NA.exe


----------



## Galford (1. Dezember 2009)

Der Patch für alle anderen Versionen außer der Nordamerikanischen:
http://www.needforspeed.com/web/nfs...t=1&_nfsdownload_WAR_nfscportlets_action=list

Oder direkt:
(Edit: Laut der EULA von EA sind Direktlinks nicht erlaubt)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2009)

Geillll

ATI-Bug behoben, die Frames haben sich verdoppelt und bleiben endlich konstant bei 60 FPS bei Max Settings auf 1920x1080 mit ner 4870, endlich 


Edit wie hammer geil, vorher auf Dakota in manchen Kurven unspielbar eingebrochen (schwankte zwischen 5-15fps, ansonsten im durchschnitt 35fps) nun habe ich die ganze zeit 70-80 FPS  


Und das Handling ist nun traumhaft


----------



## CeresPK (2. Dezember 2009)

die sind Automatisch bei deinen Eigenen Wagen dabei 
musst du mal gucken
sind am schluss deiner Wagenliste 

mfg Ceres


----------



## CeresPK (2. Dezember 2009)

Also bei mir war das so 

mfg


----------



## ATImania (2. Dezember 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Geillll
> 
> ATI-Bug behoben, die Frames haben sich verdoppelt und bleiben endlich konstant bei 60 FPS bei Max Settings auf 1920x1080 mit ner 4870, endlich
> 
> ...


 
Das ist doch mal sau geil!! Jetzt will ich das Game erst recht zu Weihnachten 

habe eine andere geile geschichte! Habe hier im Forum gestern irgendwo (weiss nicht mehr wo) irgendwas von Energiesparmodus gehört und das man für mehr Leistung den mal abschalten sollte. Naja hatte nie drauf geachtet und war auch der meinung der wäre bei mir aus und jetzt unter Win7 habe ich sowieso nicht nachgeschaut da ich damit beschäftigt bin mich an das neue Win7 zu gewöhnen.

Naja hab dann unter "Erweiterte Ernergieeinstellungen" mal unter "PCI Express" geschaut und die Standart Einstellung "Mittelere Energieeinsparung" auf "Aus" gestellt und nun habe ich deutlich mehr Performance  

Hatte ich gestern beim Benchen von NfS Shift noch folgende werte:

London Race
2009-12-01 06:58:39 - shiftdemo
Frames: 5858 - Time: 228026ms - *Avg: 25.690* - Min: 15 - Max: 46

SPA Race
2009-12-01 07:09:35 - shiftdemo
Frames: 9400 - Time: 382679ms - *Avg: 24.564* - Min: 15 - Max: 43

So habe ich nun ohne Energiesparmodus folgende werte:

London Race 
2009-12-02 06:44:09 - shiftdemo
Frames: 6114 - Time: 205137ms - *Avg: 29.804* - Min: 15 - Max: 47

SPA Race
2009-12-02 06:51:51 - shiftdemo
Frames: 10554 - Time: 373897ms - *Avg: 28.227* - Min: 16 - Max: 45

Alles wie gehabt unter Max. Settings in 1920x1080 / AA 2x

Ca. 4 Fps im schnitt mehr pro Rennen! Immerhin


----------



## Sesfontain (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich werde den Patch auch mal Online testen ,offline lief bis jetzt alles problemlos


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Dezember 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Patch ist eig gut aber bei mir buggts gewaltig im Multi....
> 
> Wenn ich Lobbys betrete gehts einmal dann nichtmehr, sagt mir Spiel net aktuell, dann wieder, wenn ich eine Lobby erstellen will geht gar nix...
> 
> ...



Der Onlinemodus ist eh fürn Popo, nutz Tunngle


----------



## Sesfontain (2. Dezember 2009)

Die Woche aber nur aus Zwang  zum ZOnda R freischalten,ne


----------



## KatanaxXx (2. Dezember 2009)

Haben die Jungs wieder toll geamcht mit dem Patch 1.02 
Das lustige ist jetzt wenn man den Online Modus starten will, zeigt einem das Spiel das es nicht mehr aktuell ist, und aktualisiert werden muss.
Weiß nicht was das Spiel will, nen Patch 1.03 gibts doch noch gar ned!
Unter Windows 7 x64 ist das zumindest so.
Falls fragen bezüglich Hardware und Treiber kommen, alles auf dem neuesten Stand also Fehler ausgeschlossen!

Da bin ich ich übrigens wieder mal nicht der einzige mit dem Problem, siehe: 
http://forum.needforspeed.de/t/2060.aspx

Also langsam sollten die mal die Buggs in den griff kriegen, weils einfach nur noch nervt.


mfg


----------



## grubsnek (4. Dezember 2009)

Hat der Patch das Spiel irgendwie leichter gemacht?

Hab schon lange nicht mehr gespielt aber mir kam es so vor, als wäre die Steuerung verändert worden und das Spiel leichter gemacht worden. Meine Auto ist jedenfalls in der Beschleunigung und im TopSpeed schneller als alle anderen.


----------



## Sesfontain (4. Dezember 2009)

Kommt mir auch etwas so vor ,der MC12 hat bei der Beschleuningung gut zugelegt
Ich teste das mal mit dem Zonda R ,von dem habe ich Padzeiten

EDIT: der Patch macht die Autos wirklich schneller...
Mit dreher und vielen Verbremsern schaffe ich eine 6:24 auf der NS..Alle Bremspunkte muss ich neu suchen ,da geht was nicht mit rechten Dingen zu


----------



## Nomad (4. Dezember 2009)

ich hab mir jetzt auch den patch 1.02 installiert. seitdem (also vor 10min ) hab ich  in shift sone art nachladeruckler oder so ähnlich wie mikroruckler! nervt schon! das kommt meistens kurz vor kurven oder wenn ich jemanden berühre! das bringt einem total aus dem rythmus und die folge ist dass man neben der strecke ist. mit patch 1 lief alles problemlos!!!

hat wer nen tipp zum abschalten dieses problems?? spiele in max. details in 1650x1080 mit 8xAA + 16xAF

P.S: system steht unten


----------



## CeresPK (4. Dezember 2009)

hab ich auch


----------



## KatanaxXx (4. Dezember 2009)

Jap die Steuerung wurde drastisch verändert.
Ich versteh nicht warum man was an der Steuerung ändert, die sollen dafür sorgen das es stabil läuft und der Online Modus richtig geht.

Jetzt geht das komplette Gameplay wieder in Richtung unfair, gerade beim Online Modus, der bei mir gestern ohne Probleme ging.

Das Problem kommt wohl nur wenn grad keine lobby verfügbar ist, dann meint das Spiel es sei nicht aktuell 


mfg


----------



## ZakMc (4. Dezember 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Kannst du die DLC Karren kaufen? Bei mir gehts net, kaufe normal aber nix passiert, Preis is auch 0$...Sind die nicht kaufbar?
> Gruß


 

ähm .. das liegt am falschen keks


----------



## Sesfontain (4. Dezember 2009)

KatanaxXx schrieb:


> Jap die Steuerung wurde drastisch verändert.
> Ich versteh nicht warum man was an der Steuerung ändert, die sollen dafür sorgen das es stabil läuft und der Online Modus richtig geht.
> mfg



Ich fand das Gameplay vorher besser ,jetzt brauch ich neue Bremspunkte und so :/
was nützt mir die besser beschleunigung dann?


----------



## Nomad (5. Dezember 2009)

nomad schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mir jetzt auch den patch 1.02 installiert. seitdem (also vor 10min ) hab ich in shift sone art nachladeruckler oder so ähnlich wie mikroruckler! nervt schon! das kommt meistens kurz vor kurven oder wenn ich jemanden berühre! das bringt einem total aus dem rythmus und die folge ist dass man neben der strecke ist. mit patch 1 lief alles problemlos!!!
> 
> hat wer nen tipp zum abschalten dieses problems?? spiele in max. details in 1650x1080 mit 8xAA + 16xAF





			
				CeresPK schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich auch



hat keiner nen tipp für uns beide (und sicherlich noch für viele mehr!)???


----------



## Razor44 (5. Dezember 2009)

Was haltet ihr von den eBay Angeboten für NFS Shift? Da bieten etliche Leute das Spiel zum Download über den EA Dowload Manager für ca. 15 - 18€ an?


----------



## CeresPK (6. Dezember 2009)

Nomad schrieb:


> hat keiner nen tipp für uns beide (und sicherlich noch für viele mehr!)???


nachdem ich in nhancer das kombinierte AA von 8x auf 4x Runtergeschraubt ahbe habe ich keine Lags mehr


----------



## grubsnek (6. Dezember 2009)

Razor44 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von den eBay Angeboten für NFS Shift? Da bieten etliche Leute das Spiel zum Download über den EA Dowload Manager für ca. 15 - 18€ an?



Ich hab meins für 12€ bei Ebay als Download ersteigert. (Coke-Fridge Gutschein zum Eingeben im EA Shop)

Oftmals werden auch nur Keys angeboten, mit denen man das Spiel dann herunterladen kann. Angeblich sollen diese Keys zum Großteil mit geklauten Kreditkartendaten erworben worden sein. 

Ich würde dir empfehlen den Key bei einen eher seriösen Verkäufer mit vielen Bewertungen zu kaufen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Dezember 2009)

Nomad schrieb:


> hat keiner nen tipp für uns beide (und sicherlich noch für viele mehr!)???


hab auch das Problem, die Framerate bleibt stabil aber das Bild wird trotzdem rucklig und lagge wenn ich Wände oder Autos berühre.


----------



## Razor44 (6. Dezember 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Ich hab meins für 12€ bei Ebay als Download ersteigert. (Coke-Fridge Gutschein zum Eingeben im EA Shop)
> 
> Oftmals werden auch nur Keys angeboten, mit denen man das Spiel dann herunterladen kann. Angeblich sollen diese Keys zum Großteil mit geklauten Kreditkartendaten erworben worden sein.
> 
> Ich würde dir empfehlen den Key bei einen eher seriösen Verkäufer mit vielen Bewertungen zu kaufen.



Hi,

danke für die Hinweise. Kriminalität will ich natürlich nicht unterstützen. Mich wunderst, weil bei EA kostet Shift 50€ als Download.


----------



## Nomad (6. Dezember 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> nachdem ich in nhancer das kombinierte AA von 8x auf 4x Runtergeschraubt ahbe habe ich keine Lags mehr



danke werd ich gleich mal probieren


----------



## CeresPK (6. Dezember 2009)

Nomad schrieb:


> danke werd ich gleich mal probieren


kann man nhancer überhaupt mit Radeon Karten nutzen?


----------



## Sesfontain (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke nein ,denn er heißt ja schon NHancer
Man kanns probieren ,allerdings denke ich ,es wird nicht laufen


----------



## CeresPK (6. Dezember 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Ich denke nein ,denn er heißt ja schon NHancer
> Man kanns probieren ,allerdings denke ich ,es wird nicht laufen


Denk ich mir auch deshalb frage ich mich auch wie Nomad das aa in nHancer unstellen will


----------



## KatanaxXx (6. Dezember 2009)

Einige Probleme die durch den neuen Patch entstanden sind...

- nach einem gefahren Rennen ist einfach das Menü weg, und man kann nichts mehr auswählen. ( bisher hatte ich das Problem 2x)

- im Online Modus stürzt es noch ab (aber inzwischen nur noch selten)
- Dann der Sprecher vor dem Rennstart ist auf einmal weg

Und generell finde ich die Musikübergänge auch bissl blöd weil kurz vorher läuft noch Rennmusik dann wenns lädt ändert sich das gleich...

Also meiner Meinung nach gibt es da wirklich noch sehr viel was EA ausbessern muss, würde mich freuen wenn es die Entwickler noch hinkriegen.

PS: Die Probleme sind kein Einzelfall habe 2 aktuelle Computer hier, meine Bruder hat die selben Probleme kommen also nur vom Spiel.

mfg
Andi


----------



## Nomad (7. Dezember 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Denk ich mir auch deshalb frage ich mich auch wie Nomad das aa in nHancer unstellen will



meinte eigentlich das ich das AA ingame runterschraube auf 4x . 
ich glaub nich das ich NHancer nutzen kann.

hat leider nur geringfügig was gebracht. fährt sich zwar schon besser aber weg ist es immer noch nicht! ich will aber nicht unter 4xAA weil dann die kanten nicht mehr so schön aussehen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Dezember 2009)

das liegt nicht am AA, die FPS werden ja garnicht weniger.


----------



## Nomad (7. Dezember 2009)

dachte nur weil CreresPK geschrieben hat das er AA runtergestellt hat! hätt ja sein können das es bei mir auch funzt 

aber es fühlt sich besser an dadurch dass die laggs nicht mehr so ausgeprägt sind
trotzdem sind sie noch da


----------



## newjohnny (7. Dezember 2009)

also bei mir stürzt das game gleich nach dem ladebalken ab (bildschirm bleibt schwarz) ...


----------



## grubsnek (7. Dezember 2009)

Nach durchgespielten Karrieremodus will ich erstmals in den Onlinemodus gehen und was passiert? Das Spiel sagt, mein CD Key sei bereits registriert. Dann geh ich in den Support Chat von EA und der Mitarbeiter entgegnet mir nur, dass das Problem bekannt sei und sie daran arbeiten würden. 

Dumm nur, dass andere User genau das gleiche Problem auch schon vor Wochen hatten...


----------



## newjohnny (7. Dezember 2009)

wie immer, die gamer testen das game, nicht die entwickler....


----------



## Sesfontain (7. Dezember 2009)

Muss erstmal noch Strecken außer NS und Spa trainieren
Wenn ich mehr Zeit habe und nicht mehr so viele Arbeiten schreibe schau ichs mir nochmal genauer an


----------



## Sesfontain (7. Dezember 2009)

Aus dem Grund spiele ich nicht ,wenn so einer in die Lobby kommt
Ich frage mich nur ,warum sowas nicht aufgedeckt bzw gleich gekickt wird


----------



## Nomad (8. Dezember 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Hier Teil einer "Besprechung" mit "Q9550CoreIIQuad" (Der nebenbei trotzdem lahmarsch** ist ), der der Meinung ist das es kein Problem sei zu Cheaten



bin auch schon gegen den netten herren ( ) gefahren aber ich muss dir zustimmen der is wirklich grottenschlecht^^ ich bin selber nicht der beste aber den hab selbst ich platt gemacht!
fand aber nicht das er mehr grip hatte als andere..... na gut ist auch schon ein bis 2 monate her


----------



## der_flamur (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich hoffe, das einer das Spiel so umbauen kann, das man einem Dedicated-Server benötigt, um Online-Spiele zu machen....

PS: Ihr könnt drauf hoffen, das es Nachtrennen und Regenrennen geben wird...


----------



## KatanaxXx (22. Dezember 2009)

Schon was über nen Patch 1.3 bekannt?
Langsam wirds Zeit das es auch auf Windows 7 konstant stabil läuft, ohne Abstürze!


mfg


----------



## BlueFantasy (5. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab Shift auf Win 7 noch kein einzigen Absturz


----------



## Andersenx (5. Januar 2010)

Hey kürze frage,
Wo kann ich nach gucken welchen patch ich in mom drauf habe.
Bei der exe steht 1.0.0.0 da, obwohl ich den patch 1.02 installiert habe.
Oder steht das wo anders.

Grüß


----------



## BlueFantasy (5. Januar 2010)

Andersenx schrieb:


> Hey kürze frage,
> Wo kann ich nach gucken welchen patch ich in mom drauf habe.
> Bei der exe steht 1.0.0.0 da, obwohl ich den patch 1.02 installiert habe.
> Oder steht das wo anders.
> ...


Wieso willste das denn wissen läuft das Spiel net mehr?? bzw versagt der Crack??
Weil soviel ich weiß steht bei der orignal exe nix von 1.0.0.0


----------



## Andersenx (5. Januar 2010)

BlueFantasy schrieb:


> Wieso willste das denn wissen läuft das Spiel net mehr?? bzw versagt der Crack??
> Weil soviel ich weiß steht bei der orignal exe nix von 1.0.0.0



Mal ganz langsam, ich hab das game mir bei Amazon.de bestellt, bitte unerlasse solche aussagen, sowas kann mal schief gehen.
Warum da 1.0.0.0 da steht weiß ich selber nicht, daher ja die frage weil ich den patch 1.02 installiert habe.


----------



## BlueFantasy (5. Januar 2010)

Andersenx schrieb:


> Mal ganz langsam, ich hab das game mir bei Amazon.de bestellt, bitte unerlasse solche aussagen, sowas kann mal schief gehen.
> Warum da 1.0.0.0 da steht weiß ich selber nicht, daher ja die frage weil ich den patch 1.02 installiert habe.


 Wieso es nicht verboten einen Crack zu benutzen wenn man das original Spiel hat. Mache ich ja auch damit man net ewig die DVD einschieben muß


----------



## Klutten (5. Januar 2010)

Einen Crack zu nutzen ist nicht legal - ob man im Besitz des Originals ist oder nicht. Zudem sind Diskussionen zu Cracks im Forum unerwünscht bis verboten. Schluss damit also, sonst gibt es hier leider Strafpunkte.


----------



## KatanaxXx (13. Januar 2010)

Da muss ich dir wirklich recht geben.
Leute wie GODLIKE99KINGS nerven einfach nur.
Sieht man ja schon an seinem Profil, jeder leistet sich irgendwann eine Niederlage.

Und der hat anscheinend 1500 Rennen und keine Niederlage.
Ne sowas kanns echt nicht sein 


mfg


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (13. Januar 2010)

lol?

ja sowas ist echt heftig ich habe 89 siege und 1 niederlage, gut das ich biss jetzt nur einmal das prob mit cheatern hatte, und dann auch noch schneller war als der cheater.
mir machen eher die aggressiven leute zu schaffen, also die die einen beim start in die nächste mauer drücken , das die alle nicht fahren können....-.-

mfg


----------



## Sesfontain (13. Januar 2010)

MIch nerven eher Crashkids.Cheater kann man ja auch einfach von der Strecke kicken.Leute die z.b.1:33 auf Silverstone oder 1:50 auf Road America fahren müssen aber auch keine Cheater sein, daher bin ich sehr vorsichtig ,was das angeht.


----------



## KatanaxXx (13. Januar 2010)

Stimmt aber das man durch Mauern fahren kann ist definitiv nicht normal 
Agressivität ist gut, z.B. Gegner auf faire Art und Weise drehen.
Da habe ich gar nichts dagegen.


mfg


----------



## CeresPK (13. Januar 2010)

Gegner auf faire Art und weiße drehen?
Ich finde das es generell unfair ist jemanden zu drehen.
OK ausversehen kann das schon mal in der Hitze des gefechts passieren aber dann gibts Leute die machen das immerzu


----------



## Sesfontain (13. Januar 2010)

KatanaxXx schrieb:


> Stimmt aber das man durch Mauern fahren kann ist definitiv nicht normal
> Agressivität ist gut, z.B. Gegner auf faire Art und Weise drehen.
> Da habe ich gar nichts dagegen.
> 
> ...


Wie fährt man denn durch Mauern?Den 'MoreGrip Cheat' weiß ich ja ,aber wie soll das denn gehen?Ich denke mal eher ,das war ein Lag
Fair ist es doch sicher nicht ,dem Gegner per dreher jede Chance auf einen fairen Sieg zu nehmen.Macht doch viel mehr Spaß mit den Gegnern zu spielen ,mal eben ne Kurve vorlassen ,dann aber wieder in der nchsten kassieren


----------



## Sesfontain (13. Januar 2010)

Alter  Die NS Zeit bei den 14ern ist ja echt hammer!Ich teste morgen Lambo auch mal ,mal sehen ,was rauskommt 
Die 3 genannten sind auch meine Lieblingsstrecken ,btw Ich denke ehrlich gesagt schon ,das Zeiten von 5:50 auf der NS möglich sind ,auch ohne Cheat.Wichtig ist das man den Zonda sehr rund fährt ,sobal der Fahrstil eckig ist ,kann man die Runde vergessen ,das machbei mir mehr als 10s aus...Ja ,die Bugs nerven schon, besonders ,das man andauernd aus der Lobby gekickt wird mit 'Verbindung abgebrochen'


----------



## Razor44 (24. Januar 2010)

Moin,


ist es bei euch auch so, dass Shift 100% GPU Auslastung verursacht? Es ist bei mir das einzige Spiel, was solche Auslastung verursacht.. 
Neuester Patch ist installiert und keine weitere Mods etc.


----------



## Sesfontain (24. Januar 2010)

So ,hatte gerade wieder ein paar richtig geile Rennen mit Venom16000 ,echt ein heftig guter fahrer
Ich habe komischerweise auch 100% Auslastung..


----------



## Razor44 (3. Februar 2010)

Hi,

welche Mods nutzt ihr? Ich überlege mir den neuen Tyres Mod zu installieren. Wie ist es dann beim Multiplayer? Gibt es dadurch einen Ausschluss?

Wer nutzt das Logitech Momo und will mir mal seine besten Einstellungen präsentieren?

Fragen über Fragen..


----------



## THor2101 (3. Februar 2010)

Also ich nutze nur 2 kleine modifikationen. Einmal hab ich den Schwarzweiss-Effekt beim Crashen rausgenommen, der hat mich schon immer gestört und zum zweiten hab ich für die Ki die Aggression etwas reduziert. Ich hatte vorher schon mehrere größere Mods ausprobiert, wie etwa den real cars mod oder die cockpit-mod (mehr abstand zum lenkrad). Aber das hat bei mir im savegame irgendwann probleme verursacht. Online bin ich auch immer öfters aus Rennen rausgeflogen, obwohl gute Leitung und dicker Hardware. Ich musste ne neue Karriere anfange und hab nun keinerlei Probleme mehr.


----------



## Sesfontain (3. Februar 2010)

Ich nutze NoHeadshake und NoBlur Mod..Da EA komplett nichts gegen Cheater tut kannst du ach mit gemoddeter KI problemlos Online fahren


----------



## Klutten (3. Februar 2010)

Hat nicht mal jemand Lust, alle erhältlichen Mods zusammen zu tragen? Ich könnte diese dann direkt im Startpost verlinken.

Eventuell wäre auch eine kleine Hilfestellung bei der Installation der Mods sehr erkenntnisreich.


----------



## Razor44 (3. Februar 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Hat nicht mal jemand Lust, alle erhältlichen Mods zusammen zu tragen? Ich könnte diese dann direkt im Startpost verlinken.
> 
> Eventuell wäre auch eine kleine Hilfestellung bei der Installation der Mods sehr erkenntnisreich.



Super Idee!!!


----------



## Sesfontain (3. Februar 2010)

Das sind die mir bekannten bis jetzt.Auf NFS-Planet gibts auch ein paar mehr ,diese schienen mir am wichtigsten.Installation steht meistens gut im Readme ebenso ,was dieser Mod bewirkt ,falls es nicht aud dem Namen entnehmbar ist*

Shift Unpacker*(Basis für alle Mods ,sollte daher installiert sein)NFS-Planet Download
*
Headshake* - bootpersistent\cameras\cameraconfig.xml - parameter HeadPhysicsScale auf(0;0;0) setzen (Kommt in fast jedem Absatz einmal vor in cameraconfig.xml).
*
Motionblur* - igphaseactivate\cameras\speeddepthoffield.xml - parameter MaxBlur near_low="0.00" near_high="0.0" far="0.0".
*
Collsion Blur* - igphaseactivate\cameras\collisionblur.xml - parameter maxblur auf 0.0 setzen
*
Cameramod* NFS-Planet Download
*
SK SimMod 2.6*NFS-Planet Download
*
ReducedBlingBling Mod*(entfernt Werbeplakate und sowas)NFS-Planet Download
*
No-BloomMod*NFS-Planet Download
*
InstantCar control*(gibt beim zeitfahren sofort Kontrolle über das Auto)NFS-Planet Download
*
DamageMod*NFS-Planet Download


----------



## Razor44 (3. Februar 2010)

NFS Shift: Sharper Tyres Mod = neue Real Cars Mod! | sommergemuese

Weltweit erste echte NFS Shift Mod – Alpine! | sommergemuese


----------



## Sesfontain (8. Februar 2010)

Soo, Ich habe heute den ganzen Tag gefahren und was bemerkt
Kann es sein ,dass mein Pad (Padeinstellungen wie die von rtXus,nur 0% empfindlichkeit)mit ABS Off ,Steeringhelp low,TC high und ESP on *weniger* stark lenken kann ,als ein Wheel?Oder weniger stark Bremsen kann?Auch mit ABS aus bremse ich langsamer als einige andere Wheelfahrer.Besonders bei Spa ist mir aufgefallen ,dass ich bei selbem Setup im Gegensatz zu 2Mon. vorher früher abbremsen muss ,z.B. am Busstop oder la Source.
EDIT:Ich fühl mich vom Spiel gerade sehr vera****t.Fahre wie immer ,aber auf Spa 3-5s langsamer als sonst:/ MIt den oben genannten Problemen.Kann es viellecht davon kommen ,das ich neuerdings sehr rund fahre?...Ich denke mal ,demnächst wird ein wheel bestellt.


----------



## der_flamur (8. Februar 2010)

Ich hab es heute geschafft, neue Autos ohne entfernen von anderen Autos hinzuzufügen. Mehr Infos folgen morgen. Genau das Gleiche gillt auch für Strecken. Also das Modding kann jetzt endgültig losgehen...

Das hat bislang keiner geschafft *freu und schleim*
Nein Scherz, wie gesagt morgen erklär ich es euch dann...

bei www.nogripracing.com gibts alle möglichen Shift Mods, Templates und vieles mehr...

Mal kurz zum Thema Ferrari: Die X Box 360 Besitzer können für 9,99$ die Ferarri Series bekommen. Da frag ich mich: Warum nicht für alle?


----------



## Sesfontain (9. Februar 2010)

Zu meinem Problem: Mein XboxPad bremst schlechter als meine Tasta, dazu lenkt es zwar präziser ,aber weniger 'doll' als meine Tasta.
Weiß jemand warum? 

btw:Mein Bruder hat ebenfalls das Pad ,es geht bei mir überhaupt nicht..Spiel neuinstalliert habe ich ,ohne Patch habe ich das Prob nicht ,mit allerdings.
Tempo wurde auch nicht schneller ,obwohl der neue Patch ja mehr Grip bieten sollte...
Zeiten und Telemetry könnt ihr bei wrecord.com nachsehen(bin 'Mentalist' da ,unter newest Members erwähnt unten auf der Seite)
Was haltet ihr überhaupt von einem Wheel für Shift?Bietet es Vorteile?Wenn ja ,wo.


----------



## Razor44 (9. Februar 2010)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr überhaupt von einem Wheel für Shift?Bietet es Vorteile?Wenn ja ,wo.


Na ja es ist ja dann ein ganz anderes Spielgefühl.. es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Sesfontain (10. Februar 2010)

Das ein Pad mehr Grip bietet ,meinte ich nicht Der Patch 1.2 sollte doch im Vergleich zu 1.00 mehr Grip bieten ('Improved handling')
Stichwort Telemetrie- Wie lädt man z.b. die von Dreaf auf NS runter?
Bremse liegt bei mir auf dem Trigger ,Autokupplung ist aus.
Ich persöhnlich war auf der Ideallinie vom Spiel immer besser.
ABS aus hilft enorm bei den Bremswegen ,ist aber nicht immer nützlich z.b. nicht zu gebrauchen auf der NS.Verglichen habe ich Tasta und Pad jeweils mit ABS an.
Btw.Heute Abend bestell ich mir ein Driving Force GT(Lenkrad Logitech Driving Force GT (PS3) - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de) ,mein Pad nutz ich aber weiter für MW und RD:Grid.
Auf der NS schaffst du 367 wie geht das?
Ich habe mal dein bei Yt gepostetes Setup genommen ,neben dem Schild Ausfahrt Galgenkopf habe ich exact 240 ,bei 360 macht der Zonda aber schlapp und geht nicht mehr kontiunurlich weiter auf 370 zu.Als ob die Luft raus wäre.


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Februar 2010)

@Sesfontain: Mit einem Lenkrad kannst du möglicherweise präziser fahren als mit einem Pad. Mein G25 ist gerade bei Logitech und ich kann daher nur mit dem Rumblepad über die Strecke "schwenken".

Ich weiß nicht, ob diese (eigentlich tolle) Mod schon thematisiert wurde, aber ich frage trotzdem mal. Kann es sein, dass die Lamborghinis damit im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes unfahrbar sind?


----------



## Mister HighSetting (14. Februar 2010)

Ich hab den Lambo LP640 Werksgetunt mit Gamepad eigentlich immer recht gut fahren können...


----------



## Sesfontain (14. Februar 2010)

Den Mod habe ich noch nicht getestet ,mein Shift ist im Moment gepackt wegen wrecord
Könnte mir aber denken ,dass das Fahrverhalten besonders vom Murcielago Works sehr heimtückisch sein wird.Fährst du mit Stocksetup?Mit guten Custon setups gehts das Fahren deutlich leichter mit dem LP640.Wichtig ist, das du den Abtrieb erstmal hochstellst.
EDIT:@Highsetting: Der Sharpertyres Mod reduziert den Grip ,ich denke mal ,du fährst Normal/Erfahren ,hast also ein Grip von 1.3 der Mod resultiret in einem Griplevel von ca. 1,1 oder 1.0 ,denke ich.


----------



## CeresPK (14. Februar 2010)

Also mit Pad kann ich euch echt nur den GTMod inkl dem Brake Mod empfehlen 

der LP560 zB ist damit echt ein Traum und macht echt Laune


----------



## Mister HighSetting (14. Februar 2010)

Am LP640 hab ich rein GARNICHTS geschraubt. Werkstuning drübergezogen und fertig. Habs selbst werkeln am Lambo gelassen da es berichte gibt das er dann komischerweiße nur noch ca250 fährt (bei mir ca310). Beschleunigungsmäßig das beste im ganzen spiel.Ziehe damit bis 150-200kmh Zonda R,Veyron und Vette locker davon( stehe gern zum test bereit) . Er könnte halt nur etwas schneller sein.


----------



## Sesfontain (14. Februar 2010)

Das Problem wurde mit Patch 1.02 behoben oder auch schon 1.1
Der LP640 geht max. 361 auf der Döttinger Höhe..Für den Lambo braucht man meiner Meinung nach auch den richtigen Fahrstil
Okay.Morgen habe ich wahrschienlich mein Wheel ,dann können wir mal gegeneinander fahren
Mal sehen ,wie sich Zonda vs Lambo beim Beschleunigen dann verhält


----------



## Sesfontain (14. Februar 2010)

Das Problem wurde mit Patch 1.02 behoben oder auch schon 1.1
Der LP640 geht max. 361 auf der Döttinger Höhe..Für den Lambo braucht man meiner Meinung nach auch den richtigen Fahrstil
Okay.Morgen habe ich wahrschienlich mein Wheel ,dann können wir mal gegeneinander fahren
Mal sehen ,wie sich Zonda vs Lambo beim Beschleunigen dann verhält


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Februar 2010)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Den Mod habe ich noch nicht getestet ,mein Shift ist im Moment gepackt wegen wrecord
> Könnte mir aber denken ,dass das Fahrverhalten besonders vom Murcielago Works sehr heimtückisch sein wird.Fährst du mit Stocksetup?Mit guten Custon setups gehts das Fahren deutlich leichter mit dem LP640.Wichtig ist, das du den Abtrieb erstmal hochstellst.
> EDIT:@Highsetting: Der Sharpertyres Mod reduziert den Grip ,ich denke mal ,du fährst Normal/Erfahren ,hast also ein Grip von 1.3 der Mod resultiret in einem Griplevel von ca. 1,1 oder 1.0 ,denke ich.


Die Mod funktioniert auch mit gepackten/ "normalem" Shift und kann auch deinstalliert werden. Der Grip wird dadurch gar nicht mal so verringert, wichtiger ist, dass dieses unrealistische Ausbrechen verschwunden und die Bremskraft allgemein etwas verringert ist. Shift fährt sich damit eher wie Gran Turismo.

Edit: Was die Lambos angeht, meinte ich mit unfahrbar wirklich unfahrbar, weil die Wagen nicht mal beim Start korrekt auf der Strecke stehen.


----------



## Nomad (16. Februar 2010)

brauch mal schnell hilfe^^

wie kann man denn schreiben?? also nicht inner rennlobby (wo man ist bevor das rennen losgeht) sondern wenn man im menü ist! mir hat einer geschrieben, und ich weiß nicht wie man antwortet!^^


----------



## Sesfontain (16. Februar 2010)

C drücken


----------



## Nomad (16. Februar 2010)

das klappt nicht, das ist doch nur für die lobby (das weiß ich auch^^) ,ich mein aber das menü! also quickrace, karriere ,usw. Da hat mich einer angeschrieben!


----------



## Sesfontain (16. Februar 2010)

Wie das?
Stand dort 'xxxx hat dich zum eingeladen?'WEnn ja ,drück M ,dann auf den Einladenden und Spieleinladung lesen ,annehmen.
Habe ich das so richtig verstanden?


----------



## Nomad (17. Februar 2010)

nein, also^^: ich hab mit zwei gezockt. Einem Engländer (oder Ami) und nem deutschen. dann nach 2 stunden musste der Englische weg, zudem war er host! also sind die anderen und ich aus der lobby geflogen. Ok ich hoffe bis dahin hab ichs vertändlich geschrieben^^
dann hatte ich was im menü geguckt und plötzlich kam unten ne meldung. son briefzeichen und dahinter "möchte spielen" (jaja klingt komisch^^). Da ich nur mit dem deutschem und dem "english man" befreundet bin und die meldung in deutsch geschrieben war , geh ich mal davon aus dass diese von dem deutschem kam! daneben stand auch "m" aber als ich draufgedrückt hatte verschwand die meldung daher hab ich gefragt ob es noch ne andere möglichkeit jibt zu antworten. 

so jetzt ist es raus


----------



## Sesfontain (17. Februar 2010)

Die Nachricht kommt in deiner Sprache an
Mach ,was ich gesagt habe ,drück M ,dann wähl den Spieler an.Es erscheint die Karte 'Profil, Blocken usw.' da gibt es den Punkte Spieleinladung lesen ,das machst du darunter steht nun 'Möchtest du die Spieleinladung annehmen?' Ja drücken und du bist in der LObby


----------



## Nomad (17. Februar 2010)

Sesfontain schrieb:
			
		

> ...drück M ,dann wähl den Spieler an.Es erscheint die Karte 'Profil, Blocken usw.' da gibt es den Punkte Spieleinladung lesen ,das machst du darunter steht nun 'Möchtest du die Spieleinladung annehmen?' Ja drücken und du bist in der LObby



ja, das weiß ich^^
aber wie kann ich solche nachrichten auch verschicken bzw. darauf antworten?

schwierige geburt


----------



## Sesfontain (17. Februar 2010)

Antworten geht nur durch annahme ,also schreiben kannst du nicht.Verschicken: Unranked Match--> rechts oben 'Invite friends' dann einen Auswählen -->'Send game invitation'
Im Ranked geht das nicht

Boah ,eine Zangengeburt


----------



## Sesfontain (18. Februar 2010)

Von Mr Raser?
Im Moment nutze ich auch das Zonda Setup von Cipriani für lange Tracks.
Mein Fahrstil ist nicht  weit weg, so wies nach seinen Videos aussieht.
Die Settings von ihm finde ich auch sehr heftig, aber extrem schnell.
Auch mit Lenkrad bekomme ich bessere und einfachere Zeiten mit der Lenkhilfe, keine Ahnung ,wieso das so ist.

Spa hasst mich total , als LK noch aktiv war ,habe ich da 2:08 gefahren ,kurz nachdem 2:05.Jetzt ist es schwer unter 2:10 zu kommen  Eau Rouge schaffe ich gerade mal 190 ,bei mehr springt der Zonda sofort gegen die Wand ,laut Wrecord fahre ich aber die gleiche Linie wie dieser Oldman ,der schafft mehr als 220..

ABS hängt bei mir vom Track ab ,auf Strecken wie Road America ist es aus ,bei NS immer an.

Bei Spa würde ich gern mal einen Trick haben ,ich will wissen ,wie ihr da so ne Zeiten hinknallt und ich bei dem Track so scheitere.

EDIT: Wenn ich so bei WR gucke ,echt heftig ,was du mit dem Pad hinbekommst ,aber auch dieser Warthog ist extrem schnell.


----------



## Sesfontain (18. Februar 2010)

Danke für das Video ,Ich schau mal ,ob es mir was bringt.Habe gerade gemerkt ,du bist ca. ein Meter weiter innne und bekommst die Senke ,aus der ich fliege...
Na ,da hast du mich schon bei ISRCII entdeckt ,ne?
Hast du jetzt alle seine Setups?


----------



## Sesfontain (18. Februar 2010)

Das hatte ich schon so eingestellt ,war doch so beim Cipriani ZondaR Setup für Road America oder?
Spa teste ich gleich mal ,wenn ich eine saubere Runde schaffe gibts ein Video.
Was bringt es eigentlich die Gänge so lang zu machen?1, 2, und 3. verstehe ich ja ,aber die anderen?


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. Februar 2010)

Da ich seid ner weile Shift Spiele wollte ich mal hir fragen was für ein Lenkrad bis 120€, bei dem Spiel lohnt. Mann könnte doch noch mal ne Bestenliste machen von der Nordschleife, halt eine für jede Klasse.
Hatte an das gedacht.
PS3 LOGITECH DRIVING FORCE GT FFB im Conrad Online Shop


----------



## Sesfontain (18. Februar 2010)

Ich habe es mir vor einigen Tagen bestellt
Tolles Lenkrad ,auch gutes FFB ,sehr präzise und auch gut verarbeitet.Nachteil finde ich ,dass man die Zahnräder merkt ,wenn das FFB greift ,keine Ahnung ,ob es normal ist.
Für den Preis bekommst du das ,oder das Thrustmater Ferrari F430 ,die sind beide etwa gleichgut ,für das DFGT spricht aber der 900° Umdrehung und mMn auch die Optik.
Mit dem Kauf machst du definitiv nichts falsch ,das G25 ist ja gerade überteuert.Schau dir am besten mal die Youtube Reviews zum DFGT und Ferrerari an ,von Insidesunracing oder so.Auf jedne Fall sehr gut und auch fachlich.


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. Februar 2010)

Und Treiber Probleme gibt es nicht mit dem PC oder?


----------



## Sesfontain (18. Februar 2010)

Nein ,es gehen alle Tasten Shift geht auch ,als Tipp solltest du immer das Profilerprofil starten und im Game getrennte Pedale nehmen
Bei mir gehts das Wheel aber nicht bei Grid oder NFS MW:/ ,aber dafür nimmt man ja Gamepads
Wichtig ist Profiler 5.04 (der neuste ,er unterstützt alle Tasten am Wheel)


----------



## Nomad (22. Februar 2010)

ich weiß ,es gab mal ne diskusion aber ich find sie net mehr/hab sie übersehen^^

also: bestzeit auf spa?? meine 2:09:550 mit tastatur! glaubt ihr da geht noch was mit lenkrad?


----------



## Sesfontain (22. Februar 2010)

auf jeden Fall.
Ich habe mal Tasta probiert ,da waren 2:08 drinne
Aber auch mit Pad solltest du 2:01 schaffen ,siehe rtXus und TomasT
Mir hat das Wheel was gebracht
Macht auf jeden Fall mehr Spaß


----------



## Galford (10. März 2010)

Um den Thread mal wieder Leben einzuhauchen:

Der nächste DLC (EXOTICS RACING SERIES) wurde angekündigt, aber nur für PS3 und XBOX360, und NICHT für den PC. Die Autos sind mir gar nicht soooo wichtig, aber eine neue Strecke hätte ich schon sehr gerne gehabt. EA baut sich bei mir immer wieder etwas Sympatie auf, um diese kurz später gleich wieder zu zerstören. 

Need For Speed SHIFT Video Game, Exotics Racing Series DLC Trailer HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com

http://needforspeed.com/web/nfs-de/blogs/-/nfsblogs/1319131


Habe ich gerade gesehen: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/need-speed/89415-nfs-shift-ferrari-pack-2.html#post1532198

Rtxus hat vor ein paar Wochen ja schon angekündigt, das auch dieser DLC nicht für den PC kommt. Somit dient mein Post also haupsächlich darin, kurz mal zu zeigen was wir PCler mal wieder verpassen. Wer ein extra Thread aufmachen will, kann das gerne machen.


----------



## CeresPK (10. März 2010)

anstelle des Apollo hätten sie ruhig ein schönes Auto nehmen können.
etwa einen Mercedes SLS.
Falls der DLC aber doch für PC kommt dann freu ich mich auf jeden Fall schonmal über den GT und den 8C.
2 der schönsten Autos denen man derzeit auf Straßen begegnen könnte wie ich finde 

Und ich möchte doch gerade nochmal dran erinnern das es beim 1sten DLC auch plötzlich hieß das er nur für Konsolen kommt.
Ich hoffe echt das das Ferrari Pack eine Ausnahme bleibt (auch wenn ichs sehr sehr schade um die Fiorona finde  )


----------



## Mister HighSetting (10. März 2010)

Ich glaube aber das der Apollo ein sehr starkes auto werden wird...vielleicht zonda konkurrent.....


----------



## msdd63 (12. März 2010)

rtxus schrieb:


> Jep is normal, siehe Anhang
> 
> Gruß



Welches Tool benutzt Du für die Benchmarks?


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (26. März 2010)

"kleines"  Mod-Update:
POM- unterstützung !
http://www.filefront.com/15939641/Shift-Mod-POM.7z


momentan aber von der Performance her noch nicht so dolle und nur generierte Heightmaps

wohl bekommts ^^


----------



## CeresPK (26. März 2010)

POM?
was ist das

Edit:

boa krasse shice
von 70fps im Schnitt auf 25fps im Schnitt 
was hast du getan


----------



## Nomad (1. April 2010)

und was ist jetzt POM???

weiß einer schon was von Patch 3 (1.03) ?? ich hoffe das dann meine Performance probleme endlich weg sind


----------



## CeresPK (1. April 2010)

Patch 1.03 ist soviel ich gerade im Shift Forum gelesen habe das Exotic Cars Pack und ist bisher nur für PS3 und XBox erschienen.
Und mittlerweile glaub ich auch nicht das wir PCler nochmal nen Patch oder DLC bekommen werden


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. April 2010)

Wir brauchen wieder mal nen gescheites Rennspiel, so das man nur eine oder zwei Rennserien hat.


----------



## Luigi93 (3. April 2010)

Hey Leute!
Sorry, dass ich keine Lust hab, mir 114 Seiten durchzulesen, um nach evtl. auftretenden Problemen bei Shift zu suchen.
Ich hab folgende Frage: Läuft NFS mit einer HD 4890 und CCC 10.1 flüssig oder gibt es immer noch Probleme (wenn ich mich recht erinnere musste man eine Datei löschen), wenn ich den Patch 1 und 1.02 installiert habe?
EDIT: Bis jetzt läuft alles gut!


----------



## bleedingme (6. April 2010)

Luigi93 schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> Sorry, dass ich keine Lust hab, mir 114 Seiten durchzulesen, um nach evtl. auftretenden Problemen bei Shift zu suchen.
> Ich hab folgende Frage: Läuft NFS mit einer HD 4890 und CCC 10.1 flüssig oder gibt es immer noch Probleme (wenn ich mich recht erinnere musste man eine Datei löschen), wenn ich den Patch 1 und 1.02 installiert habe?
> EDIT: Bis jetzt läuft alles gut!


 
Bis vor ner Woche hatte ich ne 4890 Vapor-X. Mit aktuellem Patch absolut problemlos. Nur AF oder AA über Treiber kann unter Umständen ein verschwommenes Bild bei den Sequenzen vor/nach dem Rennen oder dessen Wiederholung geben, hier also eher anwendungsgesteuert.


----------



## burns (27. Juni 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ft6rYACsVaU

  ​


----------



## Sesfontain (27. Juni 2010)

crics ferrari
gibt auch schon die konslen dlcs für pc


----------



## burns (27. Juni 2010)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> gibt auch schon die konslen dlcs für pc



Die haben aber nicht son tolles Fahrverhalten das einem nichts verzeiht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juni 2010)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> crics ferrari
> gibt auch schon die konslen dlcs für pc



Ich glaube nicht, sondern sie werden von der Xbox Version zum PC konvertiert, was wohl nicht ganz rechtens ist. Aber es scheint fast komplett zu funktionieren.


----------



## Sesfontain (28. Juni 2010)

burns schrieb:


> Die haben aber nicht son tolles Fahrverhalten das einem nichts verzeiht


Dann mach mal ein DriftZondasetup auf den FXX und nimm 0/0 Downforce


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (28. Juli 2010)

Kurze Frage zwecks patch 1.02?
Muss ich vorher den patch 1.01 installieren oder kann ich gleich den 1.02 drauf hauen?
Ist ja von Spiel zu Spiel unterschiedlich, kaufs mir heut deswegen die Frage vorab!


----------



## THor2101 (28. Juli 2010)

mmmh ich hab den 1.01er vorher drauf getan. sind ja nur wenige MB. Also schnell gemacht.


----------



## Papzt (28. Juli 2010)

Kurz und knapp...ja
beim 2ten patch ist ein DLC dabei welches neue Autos hinzufügt


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (28. Juli 2010)

So dann werd ich das mal jetzt tun. Hoffentlich bockt sich das Game!
Thanx noch mal.......So dann werd ich mal paar Runden rasen...gott sei dank hab ich nix getrunken


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (29. Juli 2010)

So habs gestern Abend drauf. Hab auch gleich patch 1.01 und 1.02 installiert.
Habs kurz angezockt....lief alles 1A.
Jetzt hab ich das Problem das das Spiel nur im Fenstermodus läuft, kann nix dagegen machen. Dann stürzt es ab und zu einfach ab....?


Edit: Hab zu früh geheult, hab den Fenstermodus deaktiviert und es läuft. Abstürze muss ich noch beobachten, bis jetzt macht nen guten Eindruck.
P.S. Hab die Tastenbelegung für den Joypad geändert und hab aus versehen Bremse nicht belegt. Dachte mir gestern Abend...boah bremst der Wagen schlecht......haha!


----------



## Papzt (29. Juli 2010)

Die Probleme hatte ich bis jetzt nicht. Haste schon versucht mit Alt+Enter?


----------



## Goldfinger (14. August 2010)

Wollte gestern seit langem mal wieder spielen doch leider habe ich krasse Grafikfehler, schwarze kästchen die überall "rumwuseln" 

Ich habe vor ein paar Monaten meine 8800GTX gegen die HD4890 getauscht und seitdem auch nicht meht NFS Shift gezockt. Mit der 8800GTX hatte ich nie probleme.
Ich denke es hat mit der HD4890 zu tun aber da ich den Treiber schon erneuert und Shift schon neuinstalliert habe bin ich ratlos. 
Bei anderen Spielen läuft alles normal.

Hier mal zwei Pic´s:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (14. August 2010)

Diese schwarzen Kästchen kenn ich bisher nur im zusammenhang mit dem DLC Car Mod.
leider hab ich keinen Plan wie du das wegbekommst.

liegt aber am Spiel selber.
Denn ein Kumpel mit ner GTX480 hatte die Fehler auch (nach dem entpacken und DLC Mod installieren)


----------



## Goldfinger (14. August 2010)

Ist der DLC nicht im 2. Patch integriert? Wie soll ich den dann nicht Installieren?

Ich kann ja mal neu Installieren und ohne Patch Testen.


----------



## Goldfinger (14. August 2010)

Hab das problem behoben! 
Nach der Neuinstallation ohne Patch war das Problem immer noch da.
Und da viel mir ein das die Grafikconfig nicht im Spielverzeichnis sondern bei dem Savegame liegt..
Die Config habe ich gelöscht und nun läuft alles Wunderbar 

Edit: Zu früh gefreut 

Habe eben alle Einstellungen im Spiel gemacht und nach dem Neustart war der Fehler wieder da...
Jetzt habe ich rausgefunden woran es liegt.
Sobald ich AA x4 mache kommt der Fehler! AA x2 funzt tadelos.

Wie kann denn das sein??


----------



## CeresPK (14. August 2010)

Ich meine damit die Exotic Cars und den Ferrari DLC


----------



## david430 (15. August 2010)

gibts den Ferrari mod fürn pc?


----------



## CeresPK (15. August 2010)

Ja jedenfalls die Autos gibt es.
Die neue Strecke (noch) nicht.
Aber wie Fr3@k schon geschrieben hat ist das, nicht soo 100%ig legal.
Daher werd ich hier eher keinen Link dazu weitergeben.

Dazu gibt es Google


----------



## david430 (15. August 2010)

asooo, ok, ich dachte das wäre offiziell deshalb hab ich mich so gewundert^^


----------



## Razor44 (16. August 2010)

Ja gibt es.. jedoch funzt es bei leider nicht..

wer hat diesen mod erfolgreich installiert?


----------



## CeresPK (16. August 2010)

Ich zum Bleistift 
wenn man alles richtig macht funktioniert der auch.
Ich möchte dir jetzt nichts unterstellen aber, ich glaube das viele einfach nur vergessen das Spiel zu entpacken.

mfg Ceres


----------



## Sesfontain (16. August 2010)

Ich habs auch installiert gehabt
Lief super!
Nur jetzt wieder für wrecord fahren, da ist Modding nicht erlaubt...

EDIT:
achja für die nordschleifenfans hab ich mal ein Video mit Zonda r gemacht.
eine runde in 5:50min
YouTube - NFS Shift - Nordschleife - Pagani Zonda R - 5:50.980min!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbTT789n2Fw


----------



## Razor44 (17. August 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Ich zum Bleistift
> wenn man alles richtig macht funktioniert der auch.
> Ich möchte dir jetzt nichts unterstellen aber, ich glaube das viele einfach nur vergessen das Spiel zu entpacken.
> 
> mfg Ceres



ne das hatte ich schon früher mal wegen mods gemacht. habs mal unter xp ausprobiert und da gehts..! also keine ahnung woran das liegt. hatte auch ne saubere installation probiert.

leider werden die namen der autos nicht dargestellt, also da steht nur irgendwas mit "target missing".


----------



## Sesfontain (17. August 2010)

hab Vista 64bit, ging auch


----------



## CeresPK (17. August 2010)

Razor44 schrieb:


> ne das hatte ich schon früher mal wegen mods gemacht. habs mal unter xp ausprobiert und da gehts..! also keine ahnung woran das liegt. hatte auch ne saubere installation probiert.
> 
> leider werden die namen der autos nicht dargestellt, also da steht nur irgendwas mit "target missing".


Das ist natürlich mysteriös 

Welche Version des Mods hast du denn drauf?
normalerweiße dürfte das auch nicht sein.
Bei mir werden da alle Namen korrekt angezeigt.
Die letzte Version die ich draufgemacht habe war die 1.45
dazu muss man aber erst V1.3 dann 1.4 und zum Schluss 1.45 draufmachen.
Ich glaube der nächste Full-Mod soll dann wieder der 1.5 werden.


----------



## Razor44 (18. August 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich mysteriös
> 
> Welche Version des Mods hast du denn drauf?
> normalerweiße dürfte das auch nicht sein.
> ...


Ja genau so:

1. frische Installation
2. entpacken
3. JME installieren
4. Mods hinzufügen --> 1.3, 1.4, 1.45
5. Overhaul Mod installieren


Hab jetzt auch statt den community patch, den overhaul mod installiert und hab so ein komisches FFB im Lenkrad. Fühlt sich so an, als würden die Gravitationskräfte drücken, jedenfalls hab ich immer so einen einseitigen Gegendruck. Aber ansonsten echt top die Mod, auch wenn ich jetzt mit dem Gaspedal vorsichtiger umgehen muss.


----------



## CeresPK (18. August 2010)

für Pad fahrer kann ich übrigens auch den realGTmod empfehlen.
er macht das Handling ein wenig anspruchsvoller, aber nicht das die Autos mehr ausbrechen sondern das man vor Kurven doch mal ein bisschen kranker in die Eisen steigen muss 

Ich finds jedenfalls gut.


----------



## Sesfontain (30. August 2010)

maan mich ärgert das gerade richtig!
Meine theoretische Bestzeit auf Silverstone würde eine 1:32.600 sein, aber ich schaffs nie meine Sektoren zu kombinieren :-!
Jetzt komm ich effectiv einfach nicht unter diese dumme 1:33 marke -.-


----------



## Jägermaister (23. September 2010)

ich habe eine frage... wie kann man mods installieren? ich verstehe das nicht so ganz mit dem entpacken und wo man das tool zum entpacken runterladen konnte musste man sich anmelden was ich nicht wollte. kann mir einer helfen? würde die grafik gerne etwas verschönern


----------



## thysol (22. Oktober 2010)

Hat wer Bock mit mir Need for Speed Shift Online zu zocken?


----------



## Sesfontain (23. Oktober 2010)

JO! add mich 'speedfr3ak'
können gerne fahren


----------



## Sesfontain (18. November 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HraTA9d8MeI

YouTube - Need for Speed Shift | Nordschleife | Pagani Zonda R | 5:47:130!World Record!+ Zonda Setup!!
Nordschleife in 5:47:130 + Zondasetup


----------



## Vaykir (28. Dezember 2010)

Moin, wollte mir jetzt net alle 118 Seiten durchlesen. Das Problem steht hier sicher cschon 50x.
Hab unten aufgeführtes System, aber in shift teilweise extreme fps-einbrüche, vorallem wenn autos mit irgendwas kollidieren, gehen die fps teilweise auf 5 oder weniger runter. hat einer ne idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Gast1111 (28. Dezember 2010)

Hast du die Patches schon drauf? Ohne Patches geht mit Radeon Karten gar nichts...


----------



## Vaykir (28. Dezember 2010)

1.02 müsste drauf sein. gibts noch neuere?


----------



## Sesfontain (28. Dezember 2010)

nein. hast du schon bei den grafiksettings mal etwas rumgespielt?


----------



## Papzt (29. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir hat es geholfen die Schattenquali auf "Mittel" zu setzen...an der Hardware liegts bei dem Spiel irgendiwe selten


----------



## Vaykir (31. Dezember 2010)

oh man... ich hab son totschlägersystem und soll die schattenquali auf mid setzten? ne da nehm ich lieber ab und zu nen ruckler in kauf


----------

